# Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

eccomi qui dopo aver letto le vostre storie è arrivato il momento di raccontarvi la mia
sei mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito
l'ho scoperto dopo che un sogno mi ha aperto gli occhi: ho sognato che volevo fare l'amore con lei e lei scappava come se volessi violentarla e lì ho messo tutto in fila in un secondo: ritardi ingiustificati, era sempre distante emotivamente e fisicamente da me, cambio di intimo....
dopo due giorni ha un problema col cellulare e io le dico: te lo sistemo... sguardo di terrore a lasciarmi il cellulare nelle mani
le due notti successive le passo a leggere i messaggi che si è scambiata con un collega e dai quali intuisco che ha un altro
alla terza notte trovo un messaggio dell'altro e appena abbiamo un attimo libero dai nostri due figli la metto spalle al muro e lei non può fare altro che ammettere
prima di scoppiare con lei però mi ero detto che le avrei dato una seconda occasione per non buttare 15 anni in 5 minuti e così faccio
all'inizio atmosfera lunare pianti e rabbia miei e lei impassibile: se si affronta il problema è solo perché io insisto
decido subito che ho bisogno di un aiuto e chiamo la terapeuta che ci aveva seguito qualche anno prima quando eravamo (già) in crisi
decidiamo che è il caso di andare tutti e due e cominciamo il percorso, ma lei dice di non sa cosa vuole che è in crisi che non vede niente nel suo futuro e che non mi ama più, detto con una velocità e un gelo che mi hanno messo al tappeto
mi dice di rimanere insieme per i figli che sono piccoli (6 e 2 anni)
io dalla mia le dico che se vogliamo rimanere insieme è solo perché c'è qualcosa tra noi e che dobbiamo ricostruire il nostro rapporto
dopo tre mesi di ncontri di terapia di coppia vedo che non andiamo da nessuna parte e quindi decidiamo che è meglio che lei prosegua la terapia da sola per capire cosa vuole, ma io metto come condizione che mi continui a parlare dei suoi sentimenti visto che il momento della terapia era l'unica finestra aperta che avevo su di lei
ma da un paio di mesi non ho avuto uno straccio di parola, un filo di speranza, niente e sono preoccupato
mi salva lo sport che riesce a farmi scaricare la rabbia che ho ancora dentro
all'inizio di questi sei mesi e fino a che abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia ho cercato comunque di essere attento a lei di avere qualche pensiero e così lei con me e cerco comunque di farlo anche adesso ma sento che siamo in alto mare a non so cosa fare
sappiamo entrambi dove stanno i problemi io li vorrei affrontare ma lei sfugge anche se continua a fare terapia da sola
l'altra sera poi aveva un sorrisetto che le avevo visto appena prima di scoprire che mi aveva tradito e che so era legato al fatto di aver visto l'altro e sono ripiombato nel baratro dell'incazzatura
e adesso mi trovo in una casa nuova, con la mia famiglia, e non so ancora per quanto ci starò


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> eccomi qui dopo aver letto le vostre storie è arrivato il momento di raccontarvi la mia
> sei mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito
> l'ho scoperto dopo che un sogno mi ha aperto gli occhi: ho sognato che volevo fare l'amore con lei e lei scappava come se volessi violentarla e lì ho messo tutto in fila in un secondo: ritardi ingiustificati, era sempre distante emotivamente e fisicamente da me, cambio di intimo....
> dopo due giorni ha un problema col cellulare e io le dico: te lo sistemo... sguardo di terrore a lasciarmi il cellulare nelle mani
> ...



Conosco bene queste storie, in fondo tutte uguali, innamoramento e infatuazione a palla .
A questo punto dipende tutto dall'altro, se e' libero e innamorato potrebbe decidere una convivenza, se sposato e' molto difficile, anzi, non appena al corrente che l'hai sgamata potrebbe darsela a gambe levate.
Adesso e' tutto nelle tue mani, tu sai cosa provi ancora per lei e a prescindere da questo io abbandonerei la casa per un breve periodo, lei avra' modo di riflettere e capire di cosa ha bisogno


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> eccomi qui dopo aver letto le vostre storie è arrivato il momento di raccontarvi la mia
> sei mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito
> l'ho scoperto dopo che un sogno mi ha aperto gli occhi: ho sognato che volevo fare l'amore con lei e lei scappava come se volessi violentarla e lì ho messo tutto in fila in un secondo: ritardi ingiustificati, era sempre distante emotivamente e fisicamente da me, cambio di intimo....
> dopo due giorni ha un problema col cellulare e io le dico: te lo sistemo... sguardo di terrore a lasciarmi il cellulare nelle mani
> ...


Tu cosa vuoi fare? continuare a lottare oppure no?


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> l'altra sera poi aveva un sorrisetto che le avevo visto appena prima di scoprire che mi aveva tradito e che so era legato al fatto di aver visto l'altro e sono ripiombato nel baratro dell'incazzatura
> e adesso mi trovo in una casa nuova, con la mia famiglia, e non so ancora per quanto ci starò


 Ciao, che situazione, alla fine del post mi è salita un po' d'incazzatura per empatia pure a me! 

Hai parlato con la terapista? Scusa ma a me sembra assurdo che tu non sappia come sta evolvendo la terapia...lei e la terapista sanno che c'è una persona che sta attendendo notizie? 

Sai per certo che si è vista con l'altro? Cosa sai di lui e della loro storia?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> eccomi qui dopo aver letto le vostre storie è arrivato il momento di raccontarvi la mia
> sei mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito
> l'ho scoperto dopo che un sogno mi ha aperto gli occhi: ho sognato che volevo fare l'amore con lei e lei scappava come se volessi violentarla e lì ho messo tutto in fila in un secondo: ritardi ingiustificati, era sempre distante emotivamente e fisicamente da me, cambio di intimo....
> dopo due giorni ha un problema col cellulare e io le dico: te lo sistemo... sguardo di terrore a lasciarmi il cellulare nelle mani
> ...


Scusami la sincerità, ma da quello che scrivi, trovo un'unica alternativa, la separazione pacifica.
Sarebbe "utile" prima o dopo aver preso questa decisione, capire in cosa avete fallito o sbagliato, perlomeno in questa maniera senti la sua versione e lei sentirà la tua.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Ma che problema aveva il cellulare? 
Si era iscritta a giocondo della vodafone?


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Conosco bene queste storie, in fondo tutte uguali, innamoramento e infatuazione a palla .
> A questo punto dipende tutto dall'altro, se e' libero e innamorato potrebbe decidere una convivenza, se sposato e' molto difficile, anzi, non appena al corrente che l'hai sgamata potrebbe darsela a gambe levate.
> Adesso e' tutto nelle tue mani, tu sai cosa provi ancora per lei e a prescindere da questo io abbandonerei la casa per un breve periodo, lei avra' modo di riflettere e capire di cosa ha bisogno


l'altro che io sappia convive ma in crisi
mia moglie ha detto di aver troncato tutti i rapporti con lui ma non mi fido di lei adesso
sul fatto di abbandonare la casa ci sto pensando


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che problema aveva il cellulare?
> Si era iscritta a giocondo della vodafone?


era pieno di messaggi, una CORNUcopia di messaggi


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scusami la sincerità, ma da quello che scrivi, trovo un'unica alternativa, la separazione pacifica.
> Sarebbe "utile" prima o dopo aver preso questa decisione, capire in cosa avete fallito o sbagliato, perlomeno in questa maniera senti la sua versione e lei sentirà la tua.


alla separazione ancora non ci penso è ancora presto per vedere se la strada che ho scelto di seguire (recuperare) è quella giusta


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, che situazione, alla fine del post mi è salita un po' d'incazzatura per empatia pure a me!
> 
> Hai parlato con la terapista? Scusa ma a me sembra assurdo che tu non sappia come sta evolvendo la terapia...lei e la terapista sanno che c'è una persona che sta attendendo notizie?
> 
> Sai per certo che si è vista con l'altro? Cosa sai di lui e della loro storia?


so poco e niente della loro storia, lei mi ha detto che ha seguito le emozioni
per la terapista: abbiamo scelto di comune accordo che andasse avanti solo lei e io mi sono preso il rischio, la terapista è la stessa che ci seguiva in coppia e sa tutto
a lei ho chiesto del nostro rapporto non della terapia che è cosa sua


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> era pieno di messaggi, unca CORNUcopia di messaggi


Beh, qualcuno ti dirà che è la sua vita e tu non dovevi intrometterti, che è giusto così.
Io no.


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, qualcuno ti dirà che è la sua vita e tu non dovevi intrometterti, che è giusto così.
> Io no.


stava giocando anche con la mia anche se mi ci è voluto un po' per prendere in mano quel maledetto telefono


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> stava giocando anche con la mia anche se mi ci è voluto un po' per prendere in mano quel maledetto telefono


mi spiace ho letto...un abbraccio!


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

unica cosa che mi permetto di dire è che qualsiasi cosa tu e lei decidete di fare fatela senza danneggiare i bimbi...

ma come ha giustificato che è in crisi? o meglio lei avrà anche addotto delle motivazioni, delle tue assenze o mancanze...insomma io lavorerei su quelle se x te è ancora ricostruibile il rapporto...


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*da scoprire..*



fightclub ha detto:


> l'altro che io sappia convive ma in crisi
> mia moglie ha detto di aver troncato tutti i rapporti con lui ma non mi fido di lei adesso
> sul fatto di abbandonare la casa ci sto pensando


Sarebe da scoprire se lui e' in vera crisi con la compagna o semplicemente il solito modo di porsi verso l'amante.
Capisco che tu non ti possa fidare e' normale, ma se vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio dovrai farlo in seguito, te la senti?
Credo che la terapista in questa fase possa fare ben poco per lei in quanto si trova (passami il termine) 3 metri sopra il cielo,
l'innamoramento in eta' matura e' indescrivibile, molto piu' intenso dell'adolescenza, in questo momento lei non vede le cose che vedi tu, per questo ti consiglio di andare ad abitare fuori di casa per un certo periodo in modo che lei capisca se e' solo una infatuazione o qualche cosa di piu' e possa rendersi conto di chi ama veramente.
Tu non dovresti fare l'uomo zerbino in questa fase, contatti esclusivi per i figli e niente piu'. Soffrirai questo si', ma ti renderai conto della situazione. Tutto dipende dalle mosse dell'"altro", lei e' innamorata di lui e te lo ha detto.
Alternativa a questa non ne vedo, sbatterla fuori preso dall'ira sarebbe controproducente.


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> unica cosa che mi permetto di dire è che qualsiasi cosa tu e lei decidete di fare fatela senza danneggiare i bimbi...
> 
> ma come ha giustificato che è in crisi? o meglio lei avrà anche addotto delle motivazioni, delle tue assenze o mancanze...insomma io lavorerei su quelle se x te è ancora ricostruibile il rapporto...


la storia parte da lontano
siamo andati in crisi la prima volta un po' dopo la nascita del nostro primo figlio (parliamo di 4 anni fa circa)
io sono sempre stato molto presente come padre con lui e forse oggi posso dire anche troppo, lei si è sentita scavalcata ma fondamentalmente si è sentita in trappola senza libertà (questo al rientro al lavoro dopo la maternità)
dopo un po' di sedute di terapia di coppia riprendiamo la nostra vita in mano e le cose sembrano andare bene anche se poi ho scoperto che lei non era del tutto convinta
ci facciamo un bel viaggio tutti e tre e le cose vanno bene
quasi subito dopo rimane incinta della ns seconda figlia non cercata ma nenache non voluta, insomma è capitato (e meno ale perchè è splendida!)
va tutto bene fino a quando torna a lavorare e qui torna la crisi: io la riconosco e le dico, putroppo sena troppa insistenza, che ci serve una mano un'altra volta e ma lei non vuole
io penso che faccia fatica a stare dietro ai figli e mi faccio un culo così in casa per lasciarle anche qualche momento di relax
alla fine però se ne è approfittata dei momenti di relax

dalla mia ho le mie responsabilità: ho fatto delle scelte sbagliate e non sono stato svelto a capire quali erano i nostri problemi ma lei ha sempre tagliato corto le poche volte che ho cercato di affrontarli
sono anche parecchio testardo e ascolto poco ma in famiglia siamo in due, due sordi
vedi, ho provato a pensare a come si è comportata con me ma anche coi figli (solo col più grande che è parecchio pestifero) e i suoi genitori: è cronicamente incapace di risolvere i problemi interpersonali


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Fight*

Dovevi andartene da subito.......purtroppo!!


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Sarebe da scoprire se lui e' in vera crisi con la compagna o semplicemente il solito modo di porsi verso l'amante.
> Capisco che tu non ti possa fidare e' normale, ma se vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio dovrai farlo in seguito, te la senti?
> Credo che la terapista in questa fase possa fare ben poco per lei in quanto si trova (passami il termine) 3 metri sopra il cielo,
> l'innamoramento in eta' matura e' indescrivibile, molto piu' intenso dell'adolescenza, in questo momento lei non vede le cose che vedi tu, per questo ti consiglio di andare ad abitare fuori di casa per un certo periodo in modo che lei capisca se e' solo una infatuazione o qualche cosa di piu' e possa rendersi conto di chi ama veramente.
> ...


a domanda precisa ha risposto: "no, ho seguito le emozioni, emozioni che mi mancavano"
sbatterla fuori sarebbe stata la mossa da fare sei mesi fa


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> la storia parte da lontano
> siamo andati in crisi la prima volta un po' dopo la nascita del nostro primo figlio (parliamo di 4 anni fa circa)
> io sono sempre stato molto presente come padre con lui e forse oggi posso dire anche troppo, lei si è sentita scavalcata ma fondamentalmente si è sentita in trappola senza libertà (questo al rientro al lavoro dopo la maternità)
> dopo un po' di sedute di terapia di coppia riprendiamo la nostra vita in mano e le cose sembrano andare bene anche se poi ho scoperto che lei non era del tutto convinta
> ...


quindi mi stai dicendo che lei ha subito due fasi depressive dopo entrambi i parti e tu all'inizio non avevi compreso l'entità del problema???!!!! la depressione è una brutta bestia che trascina tutti i vicini nel buio se non stai attento!!! so che non è facile ma tu DEVI STARE IN EQUILIBRIO!!!! x la prole!!!!


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> a domanda precisa ha risposto: "no, ho seguito le emozioni, emozioni che mi mancavano"
> sbatterla fuori sarebbe stata la mossa da fare sei mesi fa



Allora hai buoni margini per recuperare


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quindi mi stai dicendo che lei ha subito due fasi depressive dopo entrambi i parti e tu all'inizio non avevi compreso l'entità del problema???!!!! la depressione è una brutta bestia che trascina tutti i vicini nel buio se non stai attento!!! so che non è facile ma tu DEVI STARE IN EQUILIBRIO!!!! x la prole!!!!


ci è stato detto che non è depressione post parto
e io ho le spalle larghe: ho portato questo peso per qualche tempo e lo posso fare ancora :up:


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ci è stato detto che non è depressione post parto


ok non post parto...ma depreessione??


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ok non post parto...ma depreessione??


nemmeno, la chiamrei crisi d'identità: hai presente una tigre in gabbia?
lo sapevo e le ho sempre dato la possibilità di avere le sue amicizie e i suoi spazi perchè sapevo che servivano al suo equilibrio e anche al nostro
appena scoperto il tradimento però l'ho costretta a chiudere per un po'
e prima che mi fidi di nuovo di lei passerà molto tempo e lei lo sa


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> nemmeno, la chiamrei crisi d'identità: hai presente una tigre in gabbia?
> lo sapevo e le ho sempre dato la possibilità di avere le sue amicizie e i suoi spazi perchè sapevo che servivano al suo equilibrio e anche al nostro
> appena scoperto il tradimento però l'ho costretta a chiudere per un po'
> e prima che mi fidi di nuovo di lei passerà molto tempo e lei lo sa


Da quello che scrivi sembra quasi che abbia fatto un figlio senza preoccuparsi delle conseguenze che questo avrebbe comportato. 
Scusa ma allora sta in terapia ora perché si sente in gabbia?


----------



## tesla (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> a domanda precisa ha risposto: "no, ho seguito le emozioni, emozioni che mi mancavano"
> sbatterla fuori sarebbe stata la mossa da fare sei mesi fa



non capisco perchè ci deve sempre essere uno che quando gli mancano le emozioni se le va a cercare o non le rifiuta e un altro che invece si mette in trincea e combatte per la coppia.
dato che io combatto per la coppia, ho combattuto e combatterei ancora, stasera sento il bisogno di dirti che un vaffanculo in certi casi è quello che si meritano. loro, e le loro stramaledette "emozioni"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2012)

io sento il silenzio prima della tempesta. sei in attesa di te stesso. non sai come reagire, ma quando arriva il momento lo farai fino in fondo.

io credo che le darai un'altra chance, non per ultimo per i vostri figli. ma lei non cesserà amare altri e per te non sarà altra via che prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> la storia parte da lontano
> siamo andati in crisi la prima volta un po' dopo la nascita del nostro primo figlio (parliamo di 4 anni fa circa)
> io sono sempre stato molto presente come padre con lui e forse oggi posso dire anche troppo, lei si è sentita scavalcata ma fondamentalmente si è sentita in trappola senza libertà (questo al rientro al lavoro dopo la maternità)
> dopo un po' di sedute di terapia di coppia riprendiamo la nostra vita in mano e le cose sembrano andare bene anche se poi ho scoperto che lei non era del tutto convinta
> ...


non so che dirti
x me uno che fa tutte ste cose che hai fatto tu che comprende qnto sia dura dopo i figli ecc è una sorta dimiracolo

io proverei ad allontanarmi per darle e darti tempo di comprendere


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

*A me*



rosa3 ha detto:


> non so che dirti
> x me uno che fa tutte ste cose che hai fatto tu che comprende qnto sia dura dopo i figli ecc è una sorta dimiracolo
> 
> io proverei ad allontanarmi per darle e darti tempo di comprendere


A me sembra una donna molto immatura... Una donna che sfugge alle responsabilità cercando emozioni come una adolescente... E tu che ti preoccupi di lei come un padre non come un marito.. Siii uomo tira fuori i cohones. E smettila di pensare che sia povera e indefesa


----------



## fightclub (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A me sembra una donna molto immatura... Una donna che sfugge alle responsabilità cercando emozioni come una adolescente... E tu che ti preoccupi di lei come un padre non come un marito.. Siii uomo tira fuori i cohones. E smettila di pensare che sia povera e indefesa


<br />
<br />
sto facendo quello che sto facendo solo per me non per lei e sono vero e reale con lei
io sto lottando per quello che voglio e purtroppo adesso voglio lei
e ti assicuro che ci vogliono due palle cosi' per fare queste scelte consapevolmente e non per pigrizia


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Si*



fightclub ha detto:


> <br />
> <br />
> sto facendo quello che sto facendo solo per me non per lei e sono vero e reale con lei
> io sto lottando per quello che voglio e purtroppo adesso voglio lei
> e ti assicuro che ci vogliono due palle cosi' per fare queste scelte consapevolmente e non per pigrizia


Ma le donne vogliono un uomo non uno che sta dietro a loro come un padre... Finchè tu la accontenti sempre nelle sue scelte... Che rapporto è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma le donne vogliono un uomo non uno che sta dietro a loro come un padre... Finchè tu la accontenti sempre nelle sue scelte... Che rapporto è?


Questo è un uomo, che cerca di salvare la sua famiglia, il suo mondo, di salvare il nido dei suoi figli, anche a costo di mandare giù amaro... questo è un uomo.


----------



## maybek (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Io ho detto*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è un uomo, che cerca di salvare la sua famiglia, il suo mondo, di salvare il nido dei suoi figli, anche a costo di mandare giù amaro... questo è un uomo.


Guarda che l obiettivo è giusto ma io credo che i modi sia o sbagliati


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> alla separazione ancora non ci penso è ancora presto per vedere se la strada che ho scelto di seguire (recuperare) è quella giusta


Posso domandarti perchè non pensi alla separazione.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è un uomo, che cerca di salvare la sua famiglia, il suo mondo, di salvare il nido dei suoi figli, anche a costo di mandare giù amaro... questo è un uomo.


Penso sia vero quello che hai scritto.
E qualunque sia l'esito finale, l'uomo deve sapere che, è un uomo.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Guarda che l obiettivo è giusto ma io credo che i modi sia o sbagliati


Completa il tuo pensiero, ed esponi come e perchè siano sbagliati.


----------



## fightclub (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Posso domandarti perchè non pensi alla separazione.


per tanti buoni motivi: perchè è troppo presto per vedere come andrà a finire anche se i presagi non sono i migliori, perchè ho investito tanto (non economicamente dico!) in questo rapporto, perchè siamo stati insieme per 15 anni, perchè mi voglio dare una seconda possibilità, perchè sono stato dall'altra parte (amante disimpegnato di donna sposata con prole) e so cosa passa per la testa in quei momenti e so che si può cambiare


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per tanti buoni motivi: perchè è troppo presto per vedere come andrà a finire anche se i presagi non sono i migliori, perchè ho investito tanto (non economicamente dico!) in questo rapporto, perchè siamo stati insieme per 15 anni, perchè mi voglio dare una seconda possibilità, perchè sono stato dall'altra parte (amante disimpegnato di donna sposata con prole) e so cosa passa per la testa in quei momenti e so che si può cambiare


Si capisco, e speravo in una risposta del genere.


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per tanti buoni motivi: perchè è troppo presto per vedere come andrà a finire anche se i presagi non sono i migliori, perchè ho investito tanto (non economicamente dico!) in questo rapporto, perchè siamo stati insieme per 15 anni,* perchè mi voglio dare una seconda possibilità*, perchè sono stato dall'altra parte (amante disimpegnato di donna sposata con prole) e so cosa passa per la testa in quei momenti e so che si può cambiare



é bello che tu non abbia scritto "*le* voglio dare una seconda possibilità"
significa che per te la seconda possibilità comprende anche tua moglie ma non dipende solo da lei, evidentemente ci tieni ancora alla vostra vita così com'è stata prima di questi fatti, secondo me

in bocca al lupo


----------



## lunaiena (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per tanti buoni motivi: perchè è troppo presto per vedere come andrà a finire anche se i presagi non sono i migliori, perchè ho investito tanto (non economicamente dico!) in questo rapporto, perchè siamo stati insieme per 15 anni, perchè mi voglio dare una seconda possibilità, perchè sono stato dall'altra parte (amante disimpegnato di donna sposata con prole) e so cosa passa per la testa in quei momenti e so che si può cambiare


Se ho capito bene anche tu l'hai tradita???


----------



## elena_ (27 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene anche tu l'hai tradita???


hai capito male
ha scritto "amante disimpegnato"


----------



## lunaiena (27 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> hai capito male
> ha scritto "amante disimpegnato"



Questo l'ho letto ma cosa vuol dire per lui è questo che intendo?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Questo l'ho letto ma cosa vuol dire per lui è questo che intendo?


 da come ho capito io che lui prima di sposarsi è stato per un periodo single e in quel periodo è stato l'amante di una donna sposata...


----------



## fightclub (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> da come ho capito io che lui prima di sposarsi è stato per un periodo single e in quel periodo è stato l'amante di una donna sposata...


prima di conoscere mia moglie sono stato per qualche mese amante di una donna sposata con prole
prima però ho lasciato la ragazza con cui stavo.... :sbatti:  per dire come sono fatto....


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, che situazione, alla fine del post mi è salita un po' d'incazzatura per empatia pure a me!
> 
> Hai parlato con la terapista? Scusa ma a me sembra assurdo che tu non sappia come sta evolvendo la terapia...lei e la terapista sanno che c'è una persona che sta attendendo notizie?
> 
> Sai per certo che si è vista con l'altro? Cosa sai di lui e della loro storia?


Scusa, ma se la terapia non e' piu' terapia di coppia ma terapia individuale perche' il terapeuta dovrebbe comunicare delle cose dell'altro? Il suo ruolo non e' quello. Sai che esiste un codice deontologico che obbliga al segreto professionale rispetto a quanto emerge in terapia? Una persona in terapia parla liberamente proprio perché sa che tutto resterà tra lui e il terapeuta. Poi non e' detto che il terapeuta di coppia sia lo stesso che ha fatto terapia individuale.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se la terapia non e' piu' terapia di coppia ma terapia individuale perche' il terapeuta dovrebbe comunicare delle cose dell'altro? Il suo ruolo non e' quello. Sai che *esiste un codice deontologico che obbliga al segreto professionale rispetto a quanto emerge in terapia*? Una persona in terapia parla liberamente proprio perché sa che tutto resterà tra lui e il terapeuta. Poi non e' detto che il terapeuta di coppia sia lo stesso che ha fatto terapia individuale.


Vero.


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> eccomi qui dopo aver letto le vostre storie è arrivato il momento di raccontarvi la mia
> sei mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito
> l'ho scoperto dopo che un sogno mi ha aperto gli occhi: ho sognato che volevo fare l'amore con lei e lei scappava come se volessi violentarla e lì ho messo tutto in fila in un secondo: ritardi ingiustificati, era sempre distante emotivamente e fisicamente da me, cambio di intimo....
> dopo due giorni ha un problema col cellulare e io le dico: te lo sistemo... sguardo di terrore a lasciarmi il cellulare nelle mani
> ...


E' difficile per chi non ha provato capire. Devi lasciarla libera, scegliendo tu se continuando a starle accanto o meno. Non c'e' altra scelta. Lei non e' piu' quella di prima e dopo la terapia lo sarà ancora meno.


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se la terapia non e' piu' terapia di coppia ma terapia individuale perche' il terapeuta dovrebbe comunicare delle cose dell'altro? Il suo ruolo non e' quello. *Sai che esiste un codice deontologico che obbliga al segreto professionale rispetto a quanto emerge in terapia*? Una persona in terapia parla liberamente proprio perché sa che tutto resterà tra lui e il terapeuta. Poi non e' detto che il terapeuta di coppia sia lo stesso che ha fatto terapia individuale.


Verissimo. Ma nulla vieta a fightclub, se lo desidera, di contattare la terapeuta della moglie e far presente il suo stato d'animo per avere consigli su come procedere, visto che, probabilmente, la terapeuta è in possesso di elementi che lui non ha.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma nulla vieta a fightclub, se lo desidera, di contattare la terapeuta della moglie e far presente il suo stato d'animo per avere consigli su come procedere, visto che, probabilmente, la terapeuta è in possesso di elementi che lui non ha.


E se lei gli desse questi consigli non violerebbe comunque quel codice deontologico di cui parla Sabina ? 

Lo chiedo senza nessuno spirito di polemica, semplice e mera curosità


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *E se lei gli desse questi consigli non violerebbe comunque quel codice deontologico di cui parla Sabina ? *
> 
> Lo chiedo senza nessuno spirito di polemica, semplice e mera curosità


Secondo me sì ma aspetto la risposta di Sabina che ne sa sicuramente di più.


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se lei gli desse questi consigli non violerebbe comunque quel codice deontologico di cui parla Sabina ?
> 
> Lo chiedo senza nessuno spirito di polemica, semplice e mera curosità


In terapia si fa, a volte.

Io stessa sono stata invitata dalla mia terapeuta a contattare la psicoterapeuta di mio marito per parlarle di alcune mie osservazioni e sentire il suo parere circa un aspetto particolare del nostro rapporto. Non l'ho fatto perchè non è nel mio stile e ho preferito sbrogliarmela da sola.

Una mia amica, il cui compagno va da un'altra terapeuta per un motivo molto specifico, è in contatto con lei. Lei le dà indicazioni sul percorso che LA MIA AMICA dovrebbe facilitare nel suo compagno, senza fornirle notizie sull'andamento della terapia o comunicare fatti personali. Un terapeuta sa bene come muoversi, se è una persona corretta.

Non credo che in questi casi si violi il codice deontologico.

Sono sicurissima che tu non voglia polemizzare, ci mancherebbe. Non ne vedrei il motivo.


----------



## fightclub (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma nulla vieta a fightclub, se lo desidera, di contattare la terapeuta della moglie e far presente il suo stato d'animo per avere consigli su come procedere, visto che, probabilmente, la terapeuta è in possesso di elementi che lui non ha.


vorrei ricostruire il rapporto con mia moglie non con la psyco 
eravamo d'accordo che ci saremmo rivisti anche con me dopo due o tre mesi di terapia e quindi aspetto
ma voglio che sia lei a parlami dei suoi sentimenti, positivi o negativi che siano nei miei confronti altrimenti partiamo col piede sbagliato
potrei chiedere io (una volta l'ho già fatto ma non ho avuto risposta) ma non sarebbe giusto
adesso deve fare lei un passo avanti: io sono lì davanti a lei per cominciare a capire se possiamo rimetter in piedi la nostra coppia
perchè non è scontato che poi troviamo l'intesa e più tempo passa e meno credo ad una nostra possibilità di proseguire a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto
e poi la storia è sempre la stessa "ho tradito perchè tra noi le cose non andavano"
però nonostante mi abbia visto a pezzi in sei mesi non ha avuto neanche l'impulso di chiedere scusa
so che dentro sta male ma a me non basta sapere che ci pensa: voglio i fatti e a oggi non se ne sono visti molti dal mio punto di vista
io dal canto mio mi sono preso i miei spazi, spazi a cui avevo rinunciato per "aiutarla" e mi sono ripreso in mano la mia vita tanto che lei dice che non mi ha mai visto così: dico subito se qualcosa non mi va bene e sono parecchio diretto nel dire le cose e tengo il punto calmo e determinato

ripeto: gli elementi li voglio da lei e lei non me li da
cosa devo pensare?
penso male e probabilmente non mi sbaglio


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma nulla vieta a fightclub, se lo desidera, di contattare la terapeuta della moglie e far presente il suo stato d'animo per avere consigli su come procedere, visto che, probabilmente, la terapeuta è in possesso di elementi che lui non ha.


Certo lui può fare quello che crede, ma l'unico consiglio che potrà dare  una professionista seria sarà di affrontare la cosa con la moglie.


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> *vorrei ricostruire il rapporto con mia moglie non con la psyco
> eravamo d'accordo che ci saremmo rivisti anche con me dopo due o tre mesi di terapia e quindi aspetto
> ma voglio che sia lei a parlami dei suoi sentimenti, positivi o negativi che siano *nei miei confronti altrimenti partiamo col piede sbagliato
> potrei chiedere io (una volta l'ho già fatto ma non ho avuto risposta) ma non sarebbe giusto
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.

Il mio non voleva essere un suggerimento, semplicemente volevo farti presente una possibilità. Ma mi sembra molto più corretto quello che dici.

E' vero che non è facile capire cosa passa per la testa di un traditore, ma è anche vero che per chi tradisce, abituato ad avere la rassicurante presenza della 'rete' della relazione extraconiugale, il pensiero della caduta dev'essere decisamente meno preoccupante. La fine di un matrimonio, per chi viene tradito e lasciato, dev'essere invece di una pena infinita.


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Certo lui può fare quello che crede, ma l'unico consiglio che potrà dare una professionista seria sarà di affrontare la cosa con la moglie.


Dipende, ripeto, da caso a caso. Ci sono problemi molto specifici che possono avere un approccio più 'comportamentale' e per i quali due dritte o due parole possono essere utili o anche solo rassicuranti per chi brancola nel buio. Questo senza ledere il segreto professionale, ovviamente.

Di solito i professionisti seri non sono robot.


----------



## JON (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> vorrei ricostruire il rapporto con mia moglie non con la psyco
> eravamo d'accordo che ci saremmo rivisti anche con me dopo due o tre mesi di terapia e quindi aspetto
> ma voglio che sia lei a parlami dei suoi sentimenti, positivi o negativi che siano nei miei confronti altrimenti partiamo col piede sbagliato
> potrei chiedere io (una volta l'ho già fatto ma non ho avuto risposta) ma non sarebbe giusto
> ...


L'hai descritta come una tigre in gabbia e con crisi di identità.

E' irrequieta? Sente di doversi riscattare? Realizzare?

Le sta stretta la famiglia? Ne è oppressa? Quindi anche da te?

Se per lei rappresenti un ostacolo è plausibile che non si apra con te.


----------



## fightclub (27 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> L'hai descritta come una tigre in gabbia e con crisi di identità.
> 
> E' irrequieta? Sente di doversi riscattare? Realizzare?


le ho sempre detto che se avesse voluto cambiare la sua vita io la avrei aiutata: adesso penso prima alla mia di vita



JON ha detto:


> Le sta stretta la famiglia? Ne è oppressa? Quindi anche da te?
> 
> Se per lei rappresenti un ostacolo è plausibile che non si apra con te.


la famiglia le va stretta di sicuro anche se non lo ammette


----------



## JON (27 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> le ho sempre detto che se avesse voluto cambiare la sua vita io la avrei aiutata: adesso penso prima alla mia di vita
> 
> 
> 
> la famiglia le va stretta di sicuro anche se non lo ammette


Ti "intromettevi" nei suoi piani nei quali non eri parte in causa perchè, come hai detto tu stesso, lei ricerca una sua identità. Ma non è con te che sente di poterla ottenere. E' un suo aspetto individuale, apparentemente egoistico, che la allontana da te. Afferma cosi di non essere innamorata di te quale motivazione più plausibile.

Il tradimento è stato, ed è come riminiscenza delle sensazioni che le ha procurato, un diversivo che traccia la sua strada personale. Secondo me è confusa. Ma ancora insiste nel tenerti lontano dai suoi intenti, sei un ostacolo...quasi simbolico.

Non attua i suoi comportamenti per il semplice fatto che la famiglia le sta stretta, ma percorre un sentiero in solitaria nel quale tu e la famiglia rappresentate delle forti contraddizioni che la metterebbero con le spalle al muro.

Finchè non si accorge che sta cercando nel nulla non capirà.


----------



## tesla (27 Gennaio 2012)

Jon le tue parole si adattano molto bene anche al mio trascorso e ne conosco già la fine.
quella strada che fanno per capirsi, per trovare la loro identità, per uscire dalle nebbie delle loro contraddizioni, è infinita.


----------



## JON (27 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> Jon le tue parole si adattano molto bene anche al mio trascorso e ne conosco già la fine.
> quella strada che fanno per capirsi, per trovare la loro identità, per uscire dalle nebbie delle loro contraddizioni, è infinita.


Hai colto perfettamente. Sai benissimo però che bisogna passarci, da una parte o dall'altra.

C'è il rischio che dici e può rivelarsi limbo iinfinito...non è mai detto però. C'è sempre un margine di cambiamento, ma l'augurio è sempre quello di non avere a che fare con dei "cerebrolesi".


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende, ripeto, da caso a caso. Ci sono problemi molto specifici che possono avere un approccio più 'comportamentale' e per i quali due dritte o due parole possono essere utili o anche solo rassicuranti per chi brancola nel buio. Questo senza ledere il segreto professionale, ovviamente.
> 
> Di solito i professionisti seri non sono robot.


Lascio la parola alle esperte...


----------



## tesla (27 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai colto perfettamente. Sai benissimo però che bisogna passarci, da una parte o dall'altra.
> 
> C'è il rischio che dici e può rivelarsi limbo iinfinito...non è mai detto però. C'è sempre un margine di cambiamento, ma l'augurio è sempre quello di non avere a che fare con dei "cerebrolesi".


e qui ci sono due categorie secondo me:
-i cerebrolesi
-gli scissi

i primi hanno l'attenuante dell'ignoranza
i secondi hanno l'attenuante della definizione scientifica

entrambi però, andrebbero presi a badilate nei denti, subito.
poi, che cerchino pure la loro identità


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se lei gli desse questi consigli non violerebbe comunque quel codice deontologico di cui parla Sabina ?
> 
> Lo chiedo senza nessuno spirito di polemica, semplice e mera curosità


A parere mio, è giusto quello che dici, ma ricordiamoci che, a parte essere una coppia, stanno/sta appuntofacendo una terapia che, credo sia mirata non solo nel riuscire a capire i malesseri di lei, ma anche a capire se dopo ci possa essere un futuro per la coppia, altrimenti che terapia atta alla coppia sarebbe? Quindi se la terapeuta sa giostrarsi bene il tutto, perchè non violare quel codice deontologico per buoni fini? ( Ed in questo caso non sarebbe una vera e propria violazione)


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e qui ci sono due categorie secondo me:
> -i cerebrolesi
> -gli scissi
> 
> ...


auahuahuahauha rido ma concordo.


----------



## fightclub (28 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> Jon le tue parole si adattano molto bene anche al mio trascorso e ne conosco già la fine.
> quella strada che fanno per capirsi, per trovare la loro identità, per uscire dalle nebbie delle loro contraddizioni, è infinita.


per come sono fatto io non avrà la possibilitá di trascinarmi nel limbo
jon ha colto nel segno dice che sente di non aver mai fatto niente per se stessa ma solo per dimostrare qualcosa agli altri e io aggiungo  in particolare a sua madre


----------



## Niko74 (28 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per come sono fatto io non avrà la possibilitá di trascinarmi nel limbo
> jon ha colto nel segno dice che sente di non aver mai fatto niente per se stessa ma solo per dimostrare qualcosa agli altri *e io aggiungo  in particolare a sua madre*


Anche nel mio caso è cosi.


----------



## tesla (28 Gennaio 2012)

posso capire che senta di non aver realizzato qualcosa, magari un tratto di percorso, oppure abbia compiuto tratti che non sentiva "suoi". 
ma  continuo a pensare che percorrere una nuova strada o cercare una nuova via, chiamiamolo "il viaggio alla scoperta di sè stessi" non possa avere come punto di partenza il "passar sopra al patner".
che viaggio è, se nei primi 200 metri di percorso hai mentito, hai umiliato, hai tradito?
non nego che abbiano la necessità, il desiderio, il diritto di trovare sè stessi (anche se, stranamente, tutto ciò passa attraverso una scopata, non una folgorazione a fatima) ma è così difficile realizzarsi e scoprirsi senza far del male a qualcuno?


----------



## Daniele (28 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> le ho sempre detto che se avesse voluto cambiare la sua vita io la avrei aiutata: adesso penso prima alla mia di vita
> 
> 
> 
> la famiglia le va stretta di sicuro anche se non lo ammette



Allora falle vedere come è la famiglia senza un marito...vattene via di casa per un paio di settimane, in fondo se hai delle ferie da farti è giusto che te le faccia...per statistica ti consiglierei una crociera con la Costa crociere...ora è improbabile che naufraghi una loro nave.
Ovviamente queste cose devi farle senza chiederle niente, lei non ti deve nulla.


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Lascio la parola alle esperte...



No, non sono un'esperta, anzi. Probabilmente sono l'ultima delle ignoranti.

Ma ho vissuto accanto a un marito i cui tradimenti si collocavano all'interno di un disordine sessuale abbastanza serio, con relativa depressione. E se sono riuscita ad affrontare questa cosa con un minimo di serenità lo devo anche alla presenza della mia terapeuta, professionista stimata e apprezzata, che ritengo seria ed esperta. Quindi mi fido di lei anche se, certo, non escludo che possa sbagliare.


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Allora falle vedere come è la famiglia senza un marito*...vattene via di casa per un paio di settimane, in fondo se hai delle ferie da farti è giusto che te le faccia...per statistica ti consiglierei una crociera con la Costa crociere...ora è improbabile che naufraghi una loro nave.
> Ovviamente queste cose devi farle senza chiederle niente, *lei non ti deve nulla*.



Sono pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Daniele (28 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo.


Ehhhh ??? MI dai ragione??? Mo mi segno la data sul calendario!!!

Però in effetti per me è la soluzione migliore per chi pensa di volere altro dalla vita, solo un piccolo assaggio della realtà come sarebbe, perchè è facile voler essere single non pensando di avere dei figli...un altro conto è essere single con dei figli, tutta un'altra cosa che secondo me un traditore che dice quelle cose dovrebbe provare sul serio.


----------



## JON (29 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per come sono fatto io non avrà la possibilitá di trascinarmi nel limbo
> jon ha colto nel segno dice che sente di non aver mai fatto niente per se stessa ma solo per dimostrare qualcosa agli altri e io aggiungo  in particolare a sua madre


Io credo che le conseguenze dell'imprinting (passami il termine) della famiglia di origine, nel bene e nel male, sia qualcosa di troppo potente da essere modificato facilmente, tantomeno se parliamo di debellarlo.

Su di esso fondiamo i nostri equilibri e, credo, lo scopo dei nostri comportamenti è sempre quello di preservarli. Una sorta di bisogno legato al proprio benessere. Non è strano che tu ora associ i suoi comportamenti alla madre, sebbene io credo che tu, a questo punto, abbia qualche elemento in più riguardo quel rapporto visto dal lato della madre stessa.

Naturalmente non tutti i tradimenti si fondano su certe prerogative, ma se parliamo di condizionamenti e azioni allora io considero certi tradimenti come il male minore. Per quanto mi riguarda c'è di peggio.

Cosi sembri aver scisso la dipendenza del tuo di equilibrio dai comportamenti di tua moglie. Sei stato costretto a farlo perchè, nonostante il tradimento subito e tollerato, nonostante la disponibilità e le possibilità che le hai offerto, ti sei visto comunque tagliato fuori dal tentativo di ricostruzione e riparazione della tua famiglia.

Come vedi molto dipende da lei, direi tutto. In questo ambito, soprattutto quando dici che non avrà la possibilità di trascinarti nel suo limbo, sembri essere lucido e capace di affrontare il problema preservando quel minimo di controllo che ti resta per mantenere il tuo equilibrio e non somatizzare il tutto sulla tua persona.

Stai tenendo duro, ma ti stai allontanando. Non sei biasimabile.  Qualora la vostra situazione dovesse volgere per il meglio, potresti ritrovarti tu stesso in difficoltà dal momento che tua moglie, più o meno consapevolmente, col tradimento prima e le dichiarazioni poi, ha inferto delle prepotenti bordate al rapporto e alla famiglia.


----------



## Sole (29 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehhhh ??? MI dai ragione??? Mo mi segno la data sul calendario!!!
> 
> Però in effetti per me è la soluzione migliore per chi pensa di volere altro dalla vita, solo un piccolo assaggio della realtà come sarebbe, perchè è facile voler essere single non pensando di avere dei figli...un altro conto è essere single con dei figli, tutta un'altra cosa che secondo me un traditore che dice quelle cose dovrebbe provare sul serio.


Ti do ragione perchè mio marito è cambiato drasticamente quando per quasi due mesi me ne sono andata di casa. Quando ho deciso che dovevo smetterla di scrutarlo in volto per cercare i segni di un cambiamento che non arrivava o per tentare di cogliere la verità dietro le sue bugie... nel momento in cui ho detto basta e ho deciso che mi sarei dedicata a me stessa lui si è trovato da solo. E il cambiamento è arrivato.

Spesso, caro fightclub, dando la libertà di scegliere e di decidere al nostro partner facciamo la cosa migliore. Ma non dobbiamo dimenticarci di noi... perchè anche noi dobbiamo sentirci liberi di scegliere e di decidere. Non per vendetta o per far pressione sull'altro, ma per noi stessi, per staccare la spina e ricordarci che possiamo sopravvivere anche da soli.


----------



## elena_ (29 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti do ragione perchè mio marito è cambiato drasticamente quando per quasi due mesi me ne sono andata di casa. Quando ho deciso che dovevo smetterla di scrutarlo in volto per cercare i segni di un cambiamento che non arrivava o per tentare di cogliere la verità dietro le sue bugie... nel momento in cui ho detto basta e ho deciso che mi sarei dedicata a me stessa lui si è trovato da solo. E il cambiamento è arrivato.
> 
> Spesso, caro fightclub, dando la libertà di scegliere e di decidere al nostro partner facciamo la cosa migliore. Ma non dobbiamo dimenticarci di noi... perchè anche noi dobbiamo sentirci liberi di scegliere e di decidere. Non per vendetta o per far pressione sull'altro, ma per noi stessi, per staccare la spina e ricordarci che possiamo sopravvivere anche da soli.


ecco
la butto là come se stessi scrivendo tra parentesi
ma proprio qui entra in ballo la differenza di genere
perché io credo che noi donne sappiamo sopravvivere da sole molto meglio degli uomini, nel senso che siamo meglio autosufficienti
ad esempio sappiamo meglio barcamenarci tra il lavoro e tutte quelle incombenze quotidiane che la cura di una casa richiede (cucina, pulizie, bucato, spesa ecc. ecc.)
ho scritto "incombenze quotidiane"...per quelle straordinarie ci sono sempre gli idraulici, gli elettricisti, i falegnami ecc. ecc.


----------



## Sole (29 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ecco
> la butto là come se stessi scrivendo tra parentesi
> ma proprio qui entra in ballo la differenza di genere
> perché io credo che noi donne sappiamo sopravvivere da sole molto meglio degli uomini, nel senso che siamo meglio autosufficienti
> ...


Magari è così.

Poco tempo fa un amico mi diceva di aver scoperto solo di recente di essere innamorato della sua ex amante, nonostante avesse scelto di restare con la moglie. Alla mia obiezione 'e allora perchè non hai lasciato tua moglie per lei?', lui mi ha risposto: 'lo sai che gli uomini tendono a stare con persone che non amano per non rischiare di soffrire?'.

Ecco, io credo che la paura di alcuni uomini (non certo di tutti) di confrontarsi con la sofferenza e l'incertezza della solitudine possa essere la molla che impedisce loro di prendere decisioni drastiche come la separazione, ad esempio.

Però alla fine penso a tutte le donne che vivono comodamente una doppia vita, sostenendo di doverlo fare per i figli... e mi chiedo: ma poi tutte queste differenze di genere ci saranno davvero?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ecco
> la butto là come se stessi scrivendo tra parentesi
> ma proprio qui entra in ballo la differenza di genere
> perché io credo che noi donne sappiamo sopravvivere da sole molto meglio degli uomini, nel senso che siamo meglio autosufficienti
> ...



Infatti da qui...l'associazione delle vedove no?


----------



## stellina (29 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Magari è così.
> 
> Poco tempo fa un amico mi diceva di aver scoperto solo di recente di essere innamorato della sua ex amante, nonostante avesse scelto di restare con la moglie. Alla mia obiezione 'e allora perchè non hai lasciato tua moglie per lei?', lui mi ha risposto: 'lo sai che gli uomini tendono a stare con persone che non amano per non rischiare di soffrire?'.
> 
> ...


la differenza di genere sta secondo me generalizzando al massimo:
l'uomo non si separa x paura di soffrire, della solitudine, dell'incertezza, x colf gratis
la donna per i figli e la famiglia

l'uomo ha amante, lavora tutto il giorno e la sera e il week end (alcuni lavorano anche lì) si dedica (se non è troppo stanco della sua giornata) a moglie e figli e ai suoi hobby, allo sport in tv..
la donna ha amante, lavora come minimo part time, ha la casa da accudire, lavare stirare cucinare...(2° lavoro) le attività dei figli da gestire e i loro compiti, si dedica a qualche hobby

sarò di parte ma se scelgo di restare col marito non è certo perche mi allevia le fatiche anzi ogni tanto penso se fossi single meno camicie da stirare, meno lavatrici di palestra e calcio e piscina...ma sai quanto tempo in più libero??? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> la differenza di genere sta secondo me generalizzando al massimo:
> l'uomo non si separa x paura di soffrire, della solitudine, dell'incertezza, x colf gratis
> la donna per i figli e la famiglia
> 
> ...


Come darti torto?
Ma sai conosco una tizia che mi ha confidato che ha ottenuto moltissimo da suo marito, smettendola di fare la "moglie rompicoglioni" ed educandolo dolcemente a imparare a farsi tutto no? In modo che sia totalmente indipendente.
Le ho chiesto...ma cosa intendi per moglie rompi?
E mi ha detto...ma sai no...quelle là...che devono sempre mostrare ad un uomo a tutti i costi che loro sanno fare meglio qualsiasi cosa no? Un maschio allora si demotiva e lascia fare eh?

Poi le ho detto provo una sana invidia per tuo marito...
E lei...mi fa gli occhi dolci eh? Pensava che io dicessi perchè ha te...
E io, lo invidio non perchè ha te, ma perchè sa farsi tutto no?

Per esempio io ho qua ora una montagna di cose da stirare...potrei stirarle magari conversando amabilmente con qualcuno al telefono o su skipe...ma non so stirare...

Ma lo farei eh?
Ma ho troppa paura di queste conseguenze:
A) Chi è stato dirti di stirare quella roba eh? Pensi che io non sia assolutamente in grado di stirarla eh? 
B) Ma che schifo di stiratura hai fatto.

Come se io dicessi...
Aahahahahahahahahahaahah...che scema che sei...stai lì a stirare la roba...che tanto io la metto anche da stirare...no?


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2012)

@JON

forse non ho capito io: il tradimento non c'entra col rapporto che ha con sua madre
effettivamente ho messo molta distanza tra di noi ma c'è dal quando è saltato fuori l'altro anche perchè il tradimento non l'ho né tollerato né ancora perdonato e di sicuro non sarà mai dimenticato: sto solo cercando di capire se c'è ancora qualcosa da salvare nella nostra coppia e non è per nulla scontato che se lei dovesse tornare sui suoi passi io riuscirei a ricostruire una rapporto appena sereno con lei anche perchè anch'io ho le mie spine e non sono da poco

@Sole, Daniele
Preferirei che fosse lei ad andarsene: mi troverei nella condizione in cui vorrei trovarmi in caso di separazione
comunque prima o poi toccherà dare una scossa per bene, work in progress 

@elena_ , stellina
la nostra vita è organizzata in un modo che tocca anche a me darmi da fare in casa, e parecchio, gestire i figli da portare a scuola, metterli a dormire oltre a fare idraulico elettricista falegname
l'ho sempre fatto volentieri per lasciare a mia moglie qualche attimo libero, adesso lo faccio moooolto meno :carneval:

l'unica cosa che mi spaventa della separazione è la gestione dei figli che non entrano in gioco adesso (ripeto che non entrano nel mio tentativo di ricostruzione) ma da cui farei molta fatica a separarmi, da loro sì


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> @JON
> 
> forse non ho capito io: il tradimento non c'entra col rapporto che ha con sua madre
> effettivamente ho messo molta distanza tra di noi ma c'è dal quando è saltato fuori l'altro anche perchè il tradimento non l'ho né tollerato né ancora perdonato e di sicuro non sarà mai dimenticato: sto solo cercando di capire se c'è ancora qualcosa da salvare nella nostra coppia e non è per nulla scontato che se lei dovesse tornare sui suoi passi io riuscirei a ricostruire una rapporto appena sereno con lei
> ...


la cosa dei figli la capisco ma tu devi pensare che separarti da tua moglie (se è questo che ti senti di fare) non ti farà essere meno padre...quanto dedicherai ai tuoi figli dipende solo da te.
ma perchè vorresti che fosse lei ad andarsene?


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> la cosa dei figli la capisco ma tu devi pensare che separarti da tua moglie (se è questo che ti senti di fare) non ti farà essere meno padre...quanto dedicherai ai tuoi figli dipende solo da te.
> ma perchè vorresti che fosse lei ad andarsene?


per stare coi mie figli


----------



## JON (30 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per stare coi mie figli


Tollerare un tradimento, ed assimilarlo, non è cosa da poco. Quando arriva in un momento inaspettato, quando si è ancora innamorati, i conflitti interni sono amplificati dalla voglia di fuggire, da una parte, e da quella di restare dall'altra. Una specie di forzatura in contrasto con le nostre intenzioni.

Cosa c'è in tua moglie che non accetti oltre al tradimento?

In una situazione come la tua prendere la decisione di separarsi può  non essere solo frutto di un tradimento.


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

perchè se te ne andassi tu, se chiedessi tu la separazione non potresti stare con i tuoi figli? quanto tempo tu passerai con i figli dipende da te...indipendentemente da chi sceglie. credo più che tu non voglia prenderti la responsabilità della separazione di fronte ai figli, per paura che loro ti colpevolizzino...o sbaglio?


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tollerare un tradimento, ed assimilarlo, non è cosa da poco. Quando arriva in un momento inaspettato, quando si è ancora innamorati, i conflitti interni sono amplificati dalla voglia di fuggire, da una parte, e da quella di restare dall'altra. Una specie di forzatura in contrasto con le nostre intenzioni.
> 
> *Cosa c'è in tua moglie che non accetti oltre al tradimento?*
> 
> In una situazione come la tua prendere la decisione di separarsi può  non essere solo frutto di un tradimento.


il tradimento è servito anche a me per aprirmi gli occhi: mi ricordo lei fatta in un modo che adesso è sepolta sotto il ghiaccio
siamo cambiati tutti e due ma onestà e rispetto in me non sono diminuiti
sono convinto che quello che mi piaceva in lei c'è ancora da qualche parte ma molto ben nascosto o almeno lo spero

quello che non mi piace assolutamente è la sua incapacità di prendersi le sue responsabilità sia come moglie sia come madre
ti spiego: il nostro primo figlio ha necessità di essere "contenuto" c'è bisogno di fermezza e di calma
ovviamente non  sempre si riesce a tenere la calma (fa scappare la pazienza a tutti quanto si mette d'impegno) ma la fermezza sarebbe necessaria: lei continua a tenere un atteggiamento ambiguo più centrato sulla sua (di lei) necessità del momento che sull'obiettivo che vole raggiungere e fa fatica a ottenere quello che chiede
l'educazione dei figli, specie del primo, ha fatto nascere parecchi conflitti tra di noi: io per un'educazione rigida (per imprinting ovviamente) lei per una più soft e lui si è trovato in mezzo a due modelli a volte completamente diversi ma a volte coincidenti
non nascondo che forse sono stato invadente e non ho tenuto molto conto di quello che mi diceva lei perchè non lo ritenevo la strada giusta allora, ma per esempio siamo in sintonia sull'edcazione della seconda che ovviamente è stata più facile anche per un carattere più semplice e pr l'esperienza che abbiamo avuto col primo

la cosa che mi dà da pensare è.... once a cheater always a cheater
per me la fiducia è alla base di tutto (abbiamo vissutoa 300 km di distanza per 5 anni prima di andare a vivere insieme....)


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> perchè se te ne andassi tu, se chiedessi tu la separazione non potresti stare con i tuoi figli? quanto tempo tu passerai con i figli dipende da te...indipendentemente da chi sceglie. credo più che tu non voglia prenderti la responsabilità della separazione di fronte ai figli, per paura che loro ti colpevolizzino...o sbaglio?


sbagli 
per come la penso io la responsabilità della separazione di fronte a figli sarà eventualmente di tutti e due visto che ognuno deve prendersi le sue responsabilità
ovvio che il tempo che passerei con loro dipenderebbe solo da me ma adesso mi aiutano a stare sereno in questa fase di passaggio


----------



## JON (30 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> il tradimento è servito anche a me per aprirmi gli occhi: mi ricordo lei fatta in un modo che adesso è sepolta sotto il ghiaccio
> siamo cambiati tutti e due ma onestà e rispetto in me non sono diminuiti
> sono convinto che quello che mi piaceva in lei c'è ancora da qualche parte ma molto ben nascosto o almeno lo spero
> 
> ...


Guarda, i figli non devono essere considerati un mezzo, ma un fine.

Potrebbe essere che mentre vi incaponite nell'applicare il vostro metodo (in buona fede è chiaro, perchè si percepisce che tieni molto ai tuoi bambini), perdete in realtà l'ascolto dei bimbi. Il primo, in particolare, in questo momento metterebbe in risalto certe mancanze perchè richiedendo particolare attenzione mette alla prova la resistenza di tua moglie che in questo momento attraversa un momento difficile e che reagisce in modi inadatti a stabilire un contatto adeguato col bimbo.

Potrebbe essere lo stesso con te. Prova a pensare che non devi perdere la calma e inizia a parlare col bimbo in un modo diverso, ascoltalo e cancella le tue aspettative. In bimbi simili potresti scoprire una sensibilità fuori dal comune, mentre sembrano conservare la solita irrequietezza.

Se tua moglie vorrà e potrà riuscirà forse a darti la possibilità di mettere una pezza sull'accaduto, dipende molto da lei. Tu forse riuscirai a tornare a fidarti, quantomeno a non svegliarti ogni giorno con l'idea che tua moglie possa ripetersi.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere che mentre vi incaponite nell'applicare il vostro metodo (in buona fede è chiaro, perchè si percepisce che tieni molto ai tuoi bambini), perdete in realtà l'ascolto dei bimbi. *Il primo, in particolare, in questo momento metterebbe in risalto certe mancanze perchè richiedendo particolare attenzione mette alla prova la resistenza di tua moglie che in questo momento attraversa un momento difficile* e che reagisce in modi inadatti a stabilire un contatto adeguato col bimbo.


Concordo.


----------



## Niko74 (30 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> il tradimento è servito anche a me per aprirmi gli occhi: mi ricordo lei fatta in un modo che adesso è sepolta sotto il ghiaccio
> siamo cambiati tutti e due ma onestà e rispetto in me non sono diminuiti
> sono convinto che quello che mi piaceva in lei c'è ancora da qualche parte ma molto ben nascosto o almeno lo spero
> 
> ...


Allora c'è poco da fare mi sa, la fiducia l'hai persa sicuramente e io dopo quasi un anno ancora non riesco a ritrovarla....


----------



## JON (30 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora c'è poco da fare mi sa, la fiducia l'hai persa sicuramente e io dopo quasi un anno ancora non riesco a ritrovarla....


Niko, bisogna vedere quanto in tutto questo ci metti di tuo. Non puoi vivere nel tormento, spesso si tratta di darsi pace e placarsi.
Un anno è poco.


----------



## Niko74 (30 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Niko, bisogna vedere quanto in tutto questo ci metti di tuo. Non puoi vivere nel tormento, spesso si tratta di darsi pace e placarsi.
> Un anno è poco.


Ma guarda che, contrariamente a quanto può sembrare, io non vivo nel tormento e non sto a torturarmi.
Ora come ora per come sto con mia moglie, potrei quasi quasi fidarmi visto che non mi da apparenti motivi di sospetto....semplicemente ho capito che io mi posso fidare solo di me stesso e di nessun altro...probabilmente sbagliavo prima


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda, i figli non devono essere considerati un mezzo, ma un fine.
> 
> Potrebbe essere che mentre vi incaponite nell'applicare il vostro metodo (in buona fede è chiaro, perchè si percepisce che tieni molto ai tuoi bambini), perdete in realtà l'ascolto dei bimbi. *Il primo, in particolare, in questo momento metterebbe in risalto certe mancanze perchè richiedendo particolare attenzione mette alla prova la resistenza di tua moglie che in questo momento attraversa un momento difficile e che reagisce in modi inadatti a stabilire un contatto adeguato col bimbo.*
> 
> ...


so che lei fa fatica e la aiuto a gestire la situazione rafforzando quello che dice quando vedo che ne ha bisogno e se secondo me scazza glielo dico in separata sede ovviamente
questo perchè il rapporto unitario coi figli deve anadre avanti anche in questa situazione oggettivamente di merda
il problema è che mi accorgo da come mi parla che mio figlio ha una buona immagine di me e molto meno di sua madre PURTROPPO (l'altro giorno l'ha chiamata "la svegliona"....)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora c'è poco da fare mi sa, la fiducia l'hai persa sicuramente e io dopo quasi un anno ancora non riesco a ritrovarla....


Forse ce l'ho io in tasca la tua fiducia no?
Anzi no aspetta sono briciole di certezze...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse ce l'ho io in tasca la tua fiducia no?
> Anzi no aspetta sono briciole di certezze...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ah bene bene, almeno qualcuno l'ha ritrovata....tienimela in caldo che quando mi serve vengo a prendermela eh :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (30 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> so che lei fa fatica e la aiuto a gestire la situazione rafforzando quello che dice quando vedo che ne ha bisogno e se secondo me scazza glielo dico in separata sede ovviamente
> questo perchè il rapporto unitario coi figli deve anadre avanti anche in questa situazione oggettivamente di merda
> il problema è che mi accorgo da come mi parla che mio figlio ha una buona immagine di me e molto meno di sua madre PURTROPPO (l'altro giorno l'ha chiamata "la svegliona"....)


Un figlio ama i suoi genitori incondizionatamente. Può avere delle preferenze, ma non è mai sarcastico...come potrebbe?

Ci sono stati forti dissapori tra voi in passato, in tempi non sospetti?

Sono certo che presti la massima attenzione a non coinvolgere i bambini, il problema è che non si può simulargli una realtà che non sussiste. Hanno, per loro istinto di sopravvivenza, la capacità di discernere il giusto e restano spiazzati dalle ambiguità.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> il problema è che mi accorgo da come mi parla che mio figlio ha una buona immagine di me e molto meno di sua madre PURTROPPO (l'altro giorno l'ha chiamata "la svegliona"....)


Quanti anni ha tuo figlio? E secondo te da dove arriva questa mancanza di rispetto per la madre?


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Un figlio ama i suoi genitori incondizionatamente. Può avere delle preferenze, ma non è mai sarcastico...come potrebbe?
> 
> Ci sono stati forti dissapori tra voi in passato, in tempi non sospetti?
> 
> Sono certo che presti la massima attenzione a non coinvolgere i bambini, il problema è che non si può simulargli una realtà che non sussiste. Hanno, per loro istinto di sopravvivenza, la capacità di discernere il giusto e restano spiazzati dalle ambiguità.


si può mettere il massimo impegno nel tentativo di nascondere la realtà ai figli ma loro capiranno sempre qualcosa
ha sei anni e un bell'intuito oltre a essere particolarmente sensibile e quindi ha sicuramente intuito che c'è qualcosa che non va

grossi dissapori o discussioni non ne abbiamo mai avuti
certo ristrutturando una casa si hanno a volte idee parecchio diverse e se ne discute parecchio
e quindi problemi nostri+ristrutturazione+figlio impegnativo è una bella miscela esplosiva

@MK
non so dove abbia preso questa visione di sua madre


in generale però rileggendo quello che ho scritto in questi giorni mi rendo conto di non sapere cosa c'è nel mio cuore


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> si può mettere il massimo impegno nel tentativo di nascondere la realtà ai figli ma loro capiranno sempre qualcosa
> ha sei anni e un bell'intuito oltre a essere particolarmente sensibile e quindi ha sicuramente intuito che c'è qualcosa che non va
> 
> grossi dissapori o discussioni non ne abbiamo mai avuti
> ...


Strano, un figlio a questa età tende a schierarsi dalla parte della madre...


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Strano, un figlio a questa età tende a schierarsi dalla parte della madre...


Si, è vero. Ma non è detto, dipende anche un po' dai ruoli.

Quello che è strano è che il bimbo si senta legato al padre mentre muove pesanti critiche alla madre.

"Svegliona" è una parolina leggera, diciamo, ma non credo rientri nel corredo intellettuale di un bimbo nel momento in cui questo si trovi a giudicare fatti legati al contesto familiare.

Non penso che il bimbo stia denigrando la mamma, piuttosto penso sia lo sfogo delle tensioni che sente e subisce.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, è vero. Ma non è detto, dipende anche un po' dai ruoli.
> 
> Quello che è strano è che il bimbo si senta legato al padre mentre muove pesanti critiche alla madre.
> 
> ...


Può essere una parola sentita durante una lite ad esempio.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Può essere una parola sentita durante una lite ad esempio.


Si, di sicuro non se l'è inventata lui.

Ma ora si pronuncia, il contesto lo stressa.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, di sicuro non se l'è inventata lui.
> 
> Ma ora si pronuncia, il contesto lo stressa.


Concordo, è palese il suo disagio, e anche sano direi.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> in generale però rileggendo quello che ho scritto in questi giorni mi rendo conto di non sapere cosa c'è nel mio cuore


Se fosse cosi facile non staresti qui, non preoccuparti. 

Però, questo già lo sai, è giusto contenere i danni.


----------



## fightclub (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Può essere una parola sentita durante una lite ad esempio.


o probabilmente l'abbiamo sgridato così e lui l'ha fatta sua
s'era dimenticata (secondo lui) di mettergli un quaderno nello zaino di scuola


----------



## fightclub (31 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se fosse cosi facile non staresti qui, non preoccuparti.
> 
> Però, questo già lo sai, è giusto contenere i danni.


diciamo che della nostra casa forse sono rimaste le fondamenta sepolte sotto le macerie
toglierle è faticoso ma da lì bisogna cominciare
io ho cominciato a spostare le mie ma di fronte a me ho un bel mucchio di robaccia che non è mia e che non ho nessuna intenzione di spostare da solo


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> o probabilmente l'abbiamo sgridato così e lui l'ha fatta sua
> s'era dimenticata (secondo lui) di mettergli un quaderno nello zaino di scuola


Fight ho una figlia di qualche anno più grande del tuo, e ti assicuro che non si permetterebbe mai di chiamarmi "svegliona".


----------



## fightclub (1 Febbraio 2012)

e comunque mi sono infilato su questa strada perche' ci ho pensato e ho capito che non ho niente da perdere, mi prendo i miei rischi 
ma forse quello che ci e' successo mi ha cambiato troppo e radicalmente rendendomi una persona molto diversa
intanto sto provando a portare lei a fare un primo passo, vediamo se funziona


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e comunque mi sono infilato su questa strada perche' ci ho pensato e ho capito che non ho niente da perdere, mi prendo i miei rischi
> ma forse quello che ci e' successo mi ha cambiato troppo e radicalmente rendendomi una persona molto diversa
> intanto sto provando a portare lei a fare un primo passo, vediamo se funziona


E' vero, non avresti nulla da perdere...magari potresti guadagnarne. In ogni caso le "distanze" che hai preso ti rendono meno vulnerabile e, direi, mi sembra che questo aspetto ti permette di affrontare il problema con la dovuta calma senza sprofondare nell'autocompatimento.

Dicevi che tua moglie è chiusa in se stessa, che si è serrata in quello che sembra il suo mondo
Diciamo che sia comprensibile, dover rivelare le proprie deficienze, debolezze e dover dimostrare che un dato comportamento non venga reiterato non è cosa da poco.

Eppure molto dipende da lei, anche se indietro non si torna. Tu sei comunque in una posizione di "potere", da te dipende il modo in cui deciderai di investire questo momento. Il modo peggiore di farlo, visto che la tuà priorità è recuperare, sarebbe quello di concentrarti su te stesso "somatizzando" sulla tua persona l'accaduto. Non mi pare il tuo caso. In parte sei tu ha trovarti nella posizione di fare il primo passo nel tentativo di renderle le cose il più semplici possibile.

Solo una cosa, per quanto ne hai parlato, sembrerebbe che tua moglie non sia molto capace di gestire la situazione.
Ma possibile che lei non ti offra alcuna garanzia in questo momento? Mi sembra stano.
L'altro era un collega di lavoro (se ricordo bene), questo rappresenta un problema fondamentale?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' vero, non avresti nulla da perdere...magari potresti guadagnarne. In ogni caso le "distanze" che hai preso ti rendono meno vulnerabile e, direi, mi sembra che questo aspetto ti permette di affrontare il problema con la dovuta calma senza sprofondare nell'autocompatimento.
> 
> *Dicevi che tua moglie è chiusa in se stessa, che si è serrata in quello che sembra il suo mondo*
> Diciamo che sia comprensibile, dover rivelare le proprie deficienze, debolezze e dover dimostrare che un dato comportamento non venga reiterato non è cosa da poco.
> ...


No che non è strano...per me è la stessa cosa 
Scusate se mi intrometto ma vedo parecchie analogie nel comportamento della moglie fightclub e della mia.


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non è strano...per me è la stessa cosa
> Scusate se mi intrometto ma vedo parecchie analogie nel comportamento della moglie fightclub e della mia.


Scusate se mi intrometto?  "Siam mica qui a battere il cinque con Edward mani di forbice?" :mrgreen:

Cosa vuoi dire? Che nel tuo caso tua moglie sembra essere un vegetale? Sono serio.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto?  "Siam mica qui a battere il cinque con Edward mani di forbice?" :mrgreen:
> 
> Cosa vuoi dire? Che nel tuo caso tua moglie sembra essere un vegetale? Sono serio.


Beh...ora non più...è passato quasi un anno ormai. Però se leggi il thread con la mia storia (te lo sconsiglio perché è una roba da 200 pagine) era proprio il termine che ho usato. Ha avuto 4-5 mesi cosi poi è passata.


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...ora non più...è passato quasi un anno ormai. Però se leggi il thread con la mia storia (te lo sconsiglio perché è una roba da 200 pagine) era proprio il termine che ho usato. Ha avuto 4-5 mesi cosi poi è passata.


Diciamo pure che non avrei bisogno di leggere la tua storia... :singleeye:

Quindi non è strano, ma è normale diciamo. Perchè secondo te?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo pure che non avrei bisogno di leggere la tua storia... :singleeye:
> 
> Quindi non è strano, ma è normale diciamo. Perchè secondo te?


Momento....dicevo che non è strano perché a me è capitato uguale...però leggendo qui sul forum effettivamente ero l'unico o quasi dove chi ha tradito ha avuto questo genere di reazione dopo essere stato scoperto.

Solitamente leggo una sequela di "ho fatto una cazzata" "scusa non volevo" "ho capito che sei tu ad essere importante per me", ecc....invece mia moglie mi diceva "vorrei che tu fossi come lui".

Quindi si, diciamo che è fuori dalla norma come atteggiamento.

Penso abbia reagito cosi perché aveva una bella infatuazione per il tipo e io l'ho stroncata sul nascere...


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Momento....dicevo che non è strano perché a me è capitato uguale...però leggendo qui sul forum effettivamente ero l'unico o quasi dove chi ha tradito ha avuto questo genere di reazione dopo essere stato scoperto.
> 
> Solitamente leggo una sequela di "ho fatto una cazzata" "scusa non volevo" "ho capito che sei tu ad essere importante per me", ecc....invece mia moglie mi diceva "vorrei che tu fossi come lui".
> 
> ...


Ma in un certo senso allora te ne rese partecipe.

Vedi poteva dirti "è stato un errore" ma non ha volutop fare inutili giri di parole mentre velatamente ti confessava che le mancasse qualcosa.

Non ritieni che sia molto difficile rivelarsi in quei termini e che una eventuale chiusura sia invece un modo per esprimere una difficoltà più che tangibile?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma in un certo senso allora te ne rese partecipe.
> 
> Vedi poteva dirti "è stato un errore" ma non ha volutop fare inutili giri di parole mentre velatamente ti confessava che le mancasse qualcosa.
> 
> Non ritieni che sia molto difficile rivelarsi in quei termini e che una eventuale chiusura sia invece un modo per esprimere una difficoltà più che tangibile?


Difatti meglio cosi che ulteriori menzogne con le frasi tipiche che ogni volta che le leggo qua mi cascano le braccia.
Sicuramente la sua difficoltà era MOLTO tangibile.

Comunque me ne rese partecipe solo dopo che l'ho scoperta e ovviamente subito ha tentato di negare come da manuale.


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' vero, non avresti nulla da perdere...magari potresti guadagnarne. In ogni caso le "distanze" che hai preso ti rendono meno vulnerabile e, direi, mi sembra che questo aspetto ti permette di affrontare il problema con la dovuta calma senza sprofondare nell'autocompatimento.
> 
> Dicevi che tua moglie è chiusa in se stessa, che si è serrata in quello che sembra il suo mondo
> Diciamo che sia comprensibile, dover rivelare le proprie deficienze, debolezze e dover dimostrare che un dato comportamento non venga reiterato non è cosa da poco.
> ...


adesso come adesso non mi viene proprio di renderle le cose facili: mi sono fatto un mazzo tanto per noi, sbagliando strada ma un mazzo così davvero
l'ho fatto fono a un mesetto fa ma senza risultato: le ho dato tregua finché ce l'ho fatta ma adesso lei lo vede da lontano quanto sto male

l'altro non era un collega ma un collaboratore esterno che per quanto ne so non collabora più, ma non collaborava più neanche quando è cominciata la loro storia
garanzie? mi parlasse di noi cominciasse ad affrontare la situazione anche con me e non solo per capire cosa vuole forse ne potrei avere 
ma si è chiusa in se stessa come al solito e non capisce che deve cambiare atteggiamento che deve essere costruttiva e glielo ho detto molte volte in terapia e a casa ma lei niente
spero solo che non sia rimasta sulla sua posizione "stiamo insieme per dovere" (nei confronti dei figli) perchè mi cascherebbero le braccia



Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non è strano...per me è la stessa cosa
> Scusate se mi intrometto ma vedo parecchie analogie nel comportamento della moglie fightclub e della mia.


intromettiti pure  adesso mi vado a leggere le 200 pagine :up:


----------



## Simy (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> adesso come adesso non mi viene proprio di renderle le cose facili: mi sono fatto un mazzo tanto per noi, sbagliando strada ma un mazzo così davvero
> l'ho fatto fono a un mesetto fa ma senza risultato: le ho dato tregua finché ce l'ho fatta ma adesso lei lo vede da lontano quanto sto male
> 
> l'altro non era un collega ma un collaboratore esterno che per quanto ne so non collabora più, ma non collaborava più neanche quando è cominciata la loro storia
> ...



spero davvero per te che lei non resti li solo per "dovere" ....... sarebbe davvero triste! 
a volte chi tradisce dovrebbe capire quanto devastante sia un tradimento subito...


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> spero davvero per te che lei non resti li solo per "dovere" ....... sarebbe davvero triste!
> a volte chi tradisce dovrebbe capire quanto devastante sia un tradimento subito...


"guarda i miei genitori" è stata la risposta quando le ho detto che era impazzita


----------



## Simy (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> "guarda i miei genitori" è stata la risposta quando le ho detto che era impazzita


queste purtoppo sono le "mentalità da medioevo"...quando scoprii il tradimento del mio ex mia nonna mi disse "vabbè che vuoi farci, gli uomini se la fanno la scappatella ma alla fine sempre a casa tornano"......


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

*Disilluso*

Premesso che non letto tutto il thread, ma solo i primi 2 o 3 post e l'ultimo ...

dalla tua descrizione non sembrano esserci margini per ripristinare l rapporto.

Hai due scelte

1) La separazione
2) La convivenza civile

In ogni caso partirei dal punto 0: mandate a cagare la terapista che vi ruba solo soldi senza risolvere nulla.

Al di là di tutte le fesserie post-romantiche e post-borghesi che si possono dire, credo che la scelta tra le due opzioni la dobbiate scegliere insieme, pensando ai vostri figli (anzi se non sbaglio il/la maggiore ha 6 anni, per cui forse la cosa la dovreste decidere in 3!).

Conosco famiglie senza amore che funzionano alla perfezione come organismo di mutua assistenza, ma a patto che i componenti vivano la cosa in modo consapevole e non come ripiego o peggio sperando che cambi.

Non ho abbastanza esperienza per dire quale sia il modello migliore per i figli: due genitori separati che si rifanno una vita, o due genitori "freddi" che tengono insieme la baracca perché ci credono.

Da un lato io sono un disilluso e tenderei a consigliare la convivenza, dall'altro ho due bimbe (3 e 5 anni) e mi piacerebbe che crescessero con le speranze post-romantiche e post-borghesi che dicevo prima ... a disilludersi sono sempre a tempo ...

L'unico consiglio di cuore che ti posso dare è quello iniziale: smetti di sperare che le cose tornino a posto. Non so se lei vuole lui (proabilmente no), ma di sicuro non vuole te.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> l'altro che io sappia convive ma in crisi
> mia moglie ha detto di aver troncato tutti i rapporti con lui ma non mi fido di lei adesso
> sul fatto di abbandonare la casa ci sto pensando



fai parte attiva in questo casino dove tu sei l'unica vittima e...parla con la convivente dell'altro dille tutto quel che sai, fate indagini insieme, che pure divertono...... rompi le uova all'altro.


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Premesso che non letto tutto il thread, ma solo i primi 2 o 3 post e l'ultimo ...
> 
> dalla tua descrizione non sembrano esserci margini per ripristinare l rapporto.
> 
> ...


non voglio coinvolgere apertamente nostro figlio nei nostri problemi: faremo la scelta che riterremo più giusta per noi e quando vedrà due genitori sereni si adeguerà bene credo anche perché a sei anni non ha gli strumenti per capire

qui si tratta di ricostruire una vita inseme da zero, anzi da sottozero come due estranei che si incontrano per la prima volta perchè è questo che siamo adesso


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fai parte attiva in questo casino dove tu sei l'unica vittima e...parla con la convivente dell'altro dille tutto quel che sai, fate indagini insieme, che pure divertono...... rompi le uova all'altro.


vittima? carnefice? 
mi interessa la mia vita, non quella degli altri
volo un po' più alto di così
e uso le mie forze per qualcosa di costruttivo, sono fatto così


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fai parte attiva in questo casino dove tu sei l'unica vittima e...parla con la convivente dell'altro dille tutto quel che sai, fate indagini insieme, che pure divertono...... rompi le uova all'altro.


ma perchè fare del male ad un'altra persona? lei lo ha tradito con uno ma se lo ha fatto l'unica responsabile per il marito è la moglie.mi spiego meglio se lei non voleva tradirlo, se a lei non fosse mancato nulla allora l'altro avrebbe potuto fare di tutto che lei non tradiva.
perchè andare a dire alla convivente di lui certe cose' certo ti togli delle soddisfazioni con lui, gli mini la vita di coppia anche a lui...il classico pan per focaccia ma a quella donna, la convivente? lei che male ti ha fatto?
stellina


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> vittima? carnefice?
> mi interessa la mia vita, non quella degli altri
> volo un po' più alto di così
> e uso le mie forze per qualcosa di costruttivo, sono fatto così



ne vittima ne carnefice....uomo.
fai l'uomo con la u maiuscola, reagisci, tira fuori le palle ma che ti credi che alle donne, a tua moglie piacciono, sono attratte da uomini che non fanno gli uomini, che vegetano? che la portano dalla psico? dai dai su....congelandoti e vivendo da suo zerbino non sei costruttivo, sei perdente accidenti


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma perchè fare del male ad un'altra persona? lei lo ha tradito con uno ma se lo ha fatto l'unica responsabile per il marito è la moglie.mi spiego meglio se lei non voleva tradirlo, se a lei non fosse mancato nulla allora l'altro avrebbe potuto fare di tutto che lei non tradiva.
> perchè andare a dire alla convivente di lui certe cose' certo ti togli delle soddisfazioni con lui, gli mini la vita di coppia anche a lui...il classico pan per focaccia ma a quella donna, la convivente? lei che male ti ha fatto?
> stellina



stellina cara....giù dalle comete per favore.... non è vendetta è mettere a conoscenza pari pari quel che sa anche lui. scommetti che lui, l'amante, scappa?


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ne vittima ne carnefice....uomo.
> fai l'uomo con la u maiuscola, reagisci, tira fuori le palle ma che ti credi che alle donne, a tua moglie piacciono, sono attratte da uomini che non fanno gli uomini, che vegetano? che la portano dalla psico? dai dai su....congelandoti e vivendo da suo zerbino non sei costruttivo, sei perdente accidenti


non volo ad altezza zerbino, è una tua impressione
quello lo facevo prima non adesso


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stellina cara....giù dalle comete per favore.... non è vendetta è mettere a conoscenza pari pari quel che sa anche lui. scommetti che lui, l'amante, scappa?


ok l'amante scappa in ritirata e va bene. ma non pensi alla convivente dell'amante!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ok l'amante scappa in ritirata e va bene. ma non pensi alla convivente dell'amante!!!



la convivente ha il diritto di sapere la verità e magari cacciarlo pure di casa e rifarsi una vita vera pure lei poverina.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> non volo ad altezza zerbino, è una tua impressione
> quello lo facevo prima non adesso



in tutti i tuoi interventi dai l'impressione esatta contraria.....i tuoi figli hanno il diritto di vedere un papà uomo non un manipolato zerbino.


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in tutti i tuoi interventi dai l'impressione esatta contraria.....i tuoi figli hanno il diritto di vedere un papà uomo non un manipolato zerbino.


e come farò stanotte a dormire ai piedi del suo letto?
al mio posto sdraiato sul pavimento?
e poi mi spegne sempre il riscaldamento a pavimento quando mi prostro ai suoi piedi per farmi sentire il gelo
ah ma io sto lì solo per lei!
perchè mi è piaciuto tanto farmi cornificare e ne voglio ancora di umiliazioni!

ti sfugge un particolare che io sto facendo tutto per ME
e che è da vigliacchi scappare davanti alle difficoltà
io vado avanti a testa alta (quando la porta è abbastanza alta) e tu?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e come farò stanotte a dormire ai piedi del suo letto?
> al mio posto sdraiato sul pavimento?
> e poi mi spegne sempre il riscaldamento a pavimento quando mi prostro ai suoi piedi per farmi sentire il gelo
> ah ma io sto lì solo per lei!
> ...



non hai ancora sofferto abbastanza.
peccato


----------



## Niko74 (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> "guarda i miei genitori" è stata la risposta quando le ho detto che era impazzita


Noooooo
Pure a me lo ha detto


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non hai ancora sofferto abbastanza.
> peccato


la sofferenza ci sarebbe comunque anche mollando
soffrire adesso non mi spaventa fa parte del gioco
io ho un obiettivo, mi prendo la mia dose di responsabilità senza piagnistei e faccio quello che mi sembra giusto per ottenere quello che voglio


----------



## fightclub (2 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Noooooo
> Pure a me lo ha detto


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
allora non sono incasinato a modo mio!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> la sofferenza ci sarebbe comunque anche mollando
> soffrire adesso non mi spaventa fa parte del gioco
> io ho un obiettivo, mi prendo la mia dose di responsabilità senza piagnistei e faccio quello che mi sembra giusto per ottenere quello che voglio




non mi leggi correttamente, non ti ho mai scritto di lasciarla ma di informare la sua convivente, di diventare attivo, di far capire ai due fedifraghi che tu non stai li a guardare e che il loro gesto ha un prezzo.


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi leggi correttamente, non ti ho mai scritto di lasciarla ma di informare la sua convivente, di diventare attivo, di far capire ai due fedifraghi che tu non stai li a guardare e che il loro gesto ha un prezzo.


mi ripeto...la compagna dell'amante non c'entra nulla!!! io la lascerei fuori!


----------



## Niko74 (2 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e come farò stanotte a dormire ai piedi del suo letto?
> al mio posto sdraiato sul pavimento?
> e poi mi spegne sempre il riscaldamento a pavimento quando mi prostro ai suoi piedi per farmi sentire il gelo
> ah ma io sto lì solo per lei!
> ...


AMEN :mrgreen:


----------



## fightclub (3 Febbraio 2012)

e anche ieri non sono riuscito a tirarla fuori da cortocircuito "le colpe sono anche tue"


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e anche ieri non sono riuscito a tirarla fuori da cortocircuito "le colpe sono anche tue"


bè almeno una parte di colpa se l'è presa pure lei.... :mrgreen: 
nel mio caso la colpa era solo la mia... :mrgreen:


----------



## fightclub (3 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè almeno una parte di colpa se l'è presa pure lei.... :mrgreen:
> nel mio caso la colpa era solo la mia... :mrgreen:


a parole sì, però delle sue non ne ha mai detta una
a me sta cosa che i traditori si sentono spinti nelle braccia di un altro dal marito/moglie/compagno/compagna mi fa incazzare come una bestia


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> a parole sì, però delle sue non ne ha mai detta una
> a me sta cosa che i traditori si sentono spinti nelle braccia di un altro dal marito/moglie/compagno/compagna mi fa incazzare come una bestia


...e già....


----------



## Niko74 (3 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> a parole sì, però delle sue non ne ha mai detta una
> a me sta cosa che i traditori si sentono spinti nelle braccia di un altro dal marito/moglie/compagno/compagna mi fa incazzare come una bestia


La sua è solo quella di aver tradito no?  
Ma poi visto che alla fine sono state "spinte" non ne hanno nessuna 

E magari non è giusto colpevolizzare, però allora perchè ste storie "la colpa è anche tua"....piuttosto di che volevi farlo e l'hai fatto e punto.


----------



## fightclub (3 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La sua è solo quella di aver tradito no?
> Ma poi visto che alla fine sono state "spinte" non ne hanno nessuna
> 
> E magari non è giusto colpevolizzare, però allora perchè ste storie "la colpa è anche tua"....piuttosto di che volevi farlo e l'hai fatto e punto.


e però le parlo e mi fa molta tristezza vederla così, come un pesce che si sbatte sulla spiaggia sperando che qualcuno lo ributti in acqua
forse la sto imparando a conoscere molto di più adesso che negli ultimi 15 anni almeno nei suoi lati peggiori
e poi quando le dico che non ha imparato che per uscirne deve parlare e aprirsi mi sento dire "io non ho niente da imparare da questa storia" le mie speranze diventano un lumicino


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Momento....dicevo che non è strano perché a me è capitato uguale...però leggendo qui sul forum effettivamente ero l'unico o quasi dove chi ha tradito ha avuto questo genere di reazione dopo essere stato scoperto.
> 
> Solitamente leggo una sequela di "ho fatto una cazzata" "scusa non volevo" "ho capito che sei tu ad essere importante per me", ecc....invece mia moglie mi diceva "vorrei che tu fossi come lui".
> 
> ...


Bello eh?:up::up::up:
La moglie e le sue manie eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> spero davvero per te che lei non resti li solo per "dovere" ....... sarebbe davvero triste!
> a volte chi tradisce dovrebbe capire quanto devastante sia un tradimento subito...


Per questo si fanno le cose di nascosto.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per questo si fanno le cose di nascosto.


non è una giustificazione


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è una giustificazione


E' una cosa così...vediamo...
Io da adolescente guardavo dei porno di nascosto...
Guai se mia madre lo avesse saputo no?
Sarebbe morta dal dispiacere...no?
Infatti quando mi beccò...

Andò a farsi il bagno dicendo...
Mi sono sentita sporca al posto tuo...
Nessuna donna ti amerà fai troppo schifo...

Da cui il mio grande amore per le "non brave" donne...


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per questo si fanno le cose di nascosto.


Non solo per la sofferenza inferta.
Anzi, credo che il senso di colpa legato alla eventuale sofferenza del partner non sia cosi determinante. In quel frangente è forse l'aspetto più trascurato, per forza di cose, quando chi tradisce è deciso e convinto nei suoi intenti.

Agire in segretezza lo si fa soprattutto per tenere il proprio "posto", quello legittimo, in caldo e per tenere, illudendosi, i due ruoli debitamente separati....come conviene.


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e però le parlo e mi fa molta tristezza vederla così, come un pesce che si sbatte sulla spiaggia sperando che qualcuno lo ributti in acqua
> forse la sto imparando a conoscere molto di più adesso che negli ultimi 15 anni almeno nei suoi lati peggiori
> e poi quando le dico che non ha imparato che per uscirne deve parlare e aprirsi mi sento dire "io non ho niente da imparare da questa storia" le mie speranze diventano un lumicino


Allora, è assolutamente vero che per ripartire nel migliore dei modi è necessario sputare fuori il rospo.

In un modo o nell'altro, anche se non lo ammette, quel processo di cambiamento è iniziato. Le difficoltà che ha ad affrontare questo problema dicono molto invece.

Quella frase può lasciarti disarmato, ma è anche l'indicatore della valenza che lei ha attribuito alla storia parallela.

O no? Vuoi dire che non lascia trapelare il benchè minimo sentimento?

Se ti dice "la colpa è anche tua", non ti sta dicendo che ha fatto quello che le gradiva perchè tu l'hai spinta a farlo.
Ti dice invece, da una posizione svantaggiata come la sua, che nel vostro rapporto anche tu hai difettato e che, probabilmente, ci sono aspetti del tuo carattere che ha dovuto accettare. E mi pare normale, nessuno è perfetto.

Hai approfondito quella sua dichiarazione? "Non ti amo più".


----------



## fightclub (3 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non solo per la sofferenza inferta.
> Anzi, credo che il senso di colpa legato alla eventuale sofferenza del partner non sia cosi determinante. In quel frangente è forse l'aspetto più trascurato, per forza di cose, quando chi tradisce è deciso e convinto nei suoi intenti.
> 
> Agire in segretezza lo si fa soprattutto per tenere il proprio "posto", quello legittimo, in caldo e per tenere, illudendosi, i due ruoli debitamente separati....come conviene.


durante il tradimento la sofferenza del partner non viene neanche contemplata, il partner semlicemente non esiste
e te lo dico da tutte e due i lati della barricata


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> durante il tradimento la sofferenza del partner non viene neanche contemplata, il partner semlicemente non esiste
> e te lo dico da tutte e due i lati della barricata


Era quello che intendevo.

Sicuramente ho capito male....ma hai tradito anche tu?


----------



## Niko74 (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bello eh?:up::up::up:
> La moglie e le sue manie eh?:up::up::up:


Oh...ecco qua le belle frasi ad effetto che metti giuù a caso e che non vogliono dire nulla.......
Vabeh...ci rinuncio...tanto è inutile:bandiera:
Adesso scusa ma devo andare a controllare le manie di mia moglie :bleble:


----------



## fightclub (3 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Allora, è assolutamente vero che per ripartire nel migliore dei modi è necessario sputare fuori il rospo.
> 
> In un modo o nell'altro, anche se non lo ammette, quel processo di cambiamento è iniziato. Le difficoltà che ha ad affrontare questo problema dicono molto invece.
> 
> ...


l'ultima volta che avevamo parlato di noi è stato due mesi fa dalla psyco
ieri avevo solo voglia di smuovere un po' le acque ma ho smosso più la mia rabbia che la sua voglia di parlare
è come un muro di ghiaccio
è una dura lei eh, a me piacciono i caratteri complicati che non sai come si svegliano alla mattina ma questo sta andando un po' oltre le mie capacità di sopportazione
il fatto che anche io ho difettato nasce da due punti di vista diversi sull'educazione del ns primo figlio e mai sintetizzati in una linea comune
e poi si è sentita trascurata (lei) perchè io pensavo che il suo problema fosse coi figli e ho cercato di lasciarle più spazi che potevo
si dimentica tutte le volte che mi ha respinto anche solo per un bacio o un abbraccio
mi sono anche preso i piccoli e siamo andati via tre giorni
poi ho scoperto che in quei tre giorni lei aveva anche pensato di andare  alle terme con l'altro ma poi s'è giustamente vergognata


----------



## fightclub (3 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo.
> 
> Sicuramente ho capito male....ma hai tradito anche tu?


mai tradito nessuno, sono stato con una donna sposata prima di conoscere mia moglie lasciando però la ragazza con cui stavo


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> mai tradito nessuno, sono stato con una donna sposata prima di conoscere mia moglie lasciando però la ragazza con cui stavo


adesso arriva Daniele e ti dà della merdaccia come ha fatto con me!


----------



## Niko74 (3 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Allora, è assolutamente vero che per ripartire nel migliore dei modi è necessario sputare fuori il rospo.
> 
> In un modo o nell'altro, anche se non lo ammette, quel processo di cambiamento è iniziato. Le difficoltà che ha ad affrontare questo problema dicono molto invece.
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che nessuno è perfetto concordo, ma su fatto che abbia accettato gli aspetti del carattere che non le piacevano...beh...non mi pare proprio. Anch'io ho accettato i molti aspetti del suo carattere che non mi piacevano....e ti assicuro che ce n'erano sai.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...ecco qua le belle frasi ad effetto che metti giuù a caso e che non vogliono dire nulla.......
> Vabeh...ci rinuncio...tanto è inutile:bandiera:
> Adesso scusa ma devo andare a controllare le manie di mia moglie :bleble:


Mi raccomando stroncale sul nascere...che poi non diventi troppo libera e bella!
Che magari qualcun altro non si innamori anche di lei...sai?:up::up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi raccomando stroncale sul nascere...che poi non diventi troppo libera e bella!
> Che magari qualcun altro non si innamori anche di lei...sai?:up::up::up:



Ovviamente carissimo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> adesso arriva Daniele e ti dà della merdaccia come ha fatto con me!


Daniele è diventato buono come il miele e al massimo ci mette la sabbia :mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Daniele è diventato buono come il miele e al massimo ci mette la sabbia :mrgreen:



ha ordinato un camion di sabbia?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ha ordinato un camion di sabbia?


Con 1 kg di miele si possono rendere dolci circa 20 chili di sabbia. Fa anche da collante e permette quindi costruire castelli. E' però un dolce che non sarà molto convincente, pazienza


----------



## fightclub (6 Febbraio 2012)

ho visto lacrime e disperazione nei suoi occhi
mi ha chiesto scusa per come si sta comportando adesso (non mi ricordo la parola "scusa" uscire dalla sua bocca da quando ci conosciamo)
che ha distrutto una famiglia e che non sa più chi è ma che proprio non riesce a parlare con me
le ho detto che non ha niente da perdere a buttarsi in questa avventura e che se siamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto la famiglia non è ancora distrutta fino in fondo
vediamo


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ho visto lacrime e disperazione nei suoi occhi
> mi ha chiesto scusa per come si sta comportando adesso (non mi ricordo la parola "scusa" uscire dalla sua bocca da quando ci conosciamo)
> che ha distrutto una famiglia e che non sa più chi è ma che proprio non riesce a parlare con me
> le ho detto che non ha niente da perdere a buttarsi in questa avventura e che se siamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto la famiglia non è ancora distrutta fino in fondo
> vediamo


In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ho visto lacrime e disperazione nei suoi occhi
> mi ha chiesto scusa per come si sta comportando adesso (non mi ricordo la parola "scusa" uscire dalla sua bocca da quando ci conosciamo)
> che ha distrutto una famiglia e che non sa più chi è ma che proprio non riesce a parlare con me
> le ho detto che non ha niente da perdere a buttarsi in questa avventura e che se siamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto la famiglia non è ancora distrutta fino in fondo
> vediamo


La parola scusa può rappresentare benissimo un'apertura nei tuoi confronti prima ancora che una richiesta di assoluzione.
Se mai si è sentita mancare nei tuoi confronti, forse, ha calpestato i tuoi diritti altre volte e anche per altri motivi.

Il suo blocco potrebbe essere anche più grande di quanto pensi. Parlare di tutto non è sbagliato, anzi, ma se lei volesse mantenersi "riservata" (ti ricordo che mettersi a nudo non è facile) e al contempo dovesse dare segni seri di ravvedimento e di costruttività per il futuro, per te potrebbe essere sufficiente porre i tuoi paletti e pensare di dare un nuovo inizio alla famiglia.

Spero per te che lei trovi la strada giusta per se, il resto verrà di conseguenza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ho visto lacrime e disperazione nei suoi occhi
> mi ha chiesto scusa per come si sta comportando adesso (*non mi ricordo la parola "scusa" uscire dalla sua bocca da quando ci conosciamo*)
> che ha distrutto una famiglia e che non sa più chi è ma che proprio non riesce a parlare con me
> le ho detto che non ha niente da perdere a buttarsi in questa avventura e che se siamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto la famiglia non è ancora distrutta fino in fondo
> vediamo


E' un segnale positivo molto forte.


----------



## fightclub (7 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un segnale positivo molto forte.


la butto lì così
sono riuscito a stupirla con la mia reazione
mi ha visto diverso da come ero
lei probabilmente si sarebbe aspettata una reazione un po' meno decisa, meno determinata
ho ricominciato a usare l'istinto invece della testa: ho visto dove mi portavano le mie emozioni e le ho seguite
e adesso si trova davanti una persona forte che ha ripreso autostima che si è ripreso i suoi spazi e che riesce almeno in quelli ad essere sereno e a divertirsi
che si preoccupa di lei quando solo ce n'è bisogno per la gestione della famiglia
è questo che ha davanti agli occhi e capisce che sono anni luce avanti a lei e che dovrà faticare parecchio a raggiungermi perchè ogni tanto guardo indietro ma vado avanti


----------



## fightclub (7 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> La parola scusa può rappresentare benissimo un'apertura nei tuoi confronti prima ancora che una richiesta di assoluzione.
> Se mai si è sentita mancare nei tuoi confronti, forse, ha calpestato i tuoi diritti altre volte e anche per altri motivi.
> 
> Il suo blocco potrebbe essere anche più grande di quanto pensi. *Parlare di tutto non è sbagliato, anzi, ma se lei volesse mantenersi "riservata" (ti ricordo che mettersi a nudo non è facile) e al contempo dovesse dare segni seri di ravvedimento e di costruttività per il futuro, per te potrebbe essere sufficiente porre i tuoi paletti e pensare di dare un nuovo inizio alla famiglia.*
> ...


non le chiedo di parlare del passato per ora
le chiedo di parlarmi del presente, di quello che non le va bene di smetterla di tenersi tutto dentro
goccia a goccia


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> non le chiedo di parlare del passato per ora
> le chiedo di parlarmi del presente, di quello che non le va bene di smetterla di tenersi tutto dentro
> goccia a goccia


Sono d'accordo con le tue scelte. E comunque, lo ribadisco, sei in una posizione di potere ora. Immagino tu sappia controllarlo.

Condivido meno il tuo atteggiamento di "dissociazione" dai fatti. Allo stesso tempo so che si tratta della tua risposta fisiologica alla situazione ed è un modo, comune credo, di reagire. Devi solo stare attento a non allontanarti oltremisura.


----------



## fightclub (7 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con le tue scelte. E comunque, lo ribadisco, sei in una posizione di potere ora. Immagino tu sappia controllarlo.
> 
> *Condivido meno il tuo atteggiamento di "dissociazione" dai fatti*. Allo stesso tempo so che si tratta della tua risposta fisiologica alla situazione ed è un modo, comune credo, di reagire. Devi solo stare attento a non allontanarti oltremisura.


spiegati meglio, non mi è chiaro questo passaggio


----------



## fightclub (15 Febbraio 2012)

giornate difficili
di scelte economiche che legano per una vita su cui abbiamo visioni diverse ma io devo pararmi il culo e parecchio
e la prima pagella con nostro figlio che ci abbraccia tutti e due e ci dice "venite qui tutti e due, state qui"
tutto in cinque minuti: sono in altalena
le parole di lei dicono: "sì andiamo avanti insieme" i fatti... se ci fossero!


----------



## Sole (15 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> giornate difficili
> di scelte economiche che legano per una vita su cui abbiamo visioni diverse ma io devo pararmi il culo e parecchio
> e la prima pagella con *nostro figlio che ci abbraccia tutti e due e ci dice "venite qui tutti e due, state qui"
> *tutto in cinque minuti: sono in altalena
> le parole di lei dicono: "sì andiamo avanti insieme" i fatti... se ci fossero!


Capisco bene cosa provi. E' dura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> giornate difficili
> di scelte economiche che legano per una vita su cui abbiamo visioni diverse ma io devo pararmi il culo e parecchio
> e la prima pagella con nostro figlio che ci abbraccia tutti e due e ci dice "venite qui tutti e due, state qui"
> tutto in cinque minuti: sono in altalena
> le parole di lei dicono: "sì andiamo avanti insieme" i fatti... se ci fossero!


:abbraccio:dai... su... sempre parandoti il culo... es parato... un abbraccio.


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> giornate difficili
> di scelte economiche che legano per una vita su cui abbiamo visioni diverse ma io devo pararmi il culo e parecchio
> e la prima pagella con nostro figlio che ci abbraccia tutti e due e ci dice "venite qui tutti e due, state qui"
> tutto in cinque minuti: sono in altalena
> le parole di lei dicono: "sì andiamo avanti insieme" i fatti... se ci fossero!


Quindi ritieni che lei faccia pochi fatti, o almeno che quelli da lei messi in campo non siano garanzia di ricostruzione?

Io non posso dire per certo se tutte le coppie, anche quelle non investite dal tradimento, subiscano indiscriminatamente un allontanamento sentimentale e passionale dei partner. Però sono portato a crederlo e a farne una regola comune modestamente personale.

Andare avanti insieme, come lo intende lei e per una situazione comune di coppia come la vostra, è un fatto. Forse i conti non ti tornano perchè senti che ricostruire sui figli, e solo su di essi, non vi porterà lontano. Cresceranno, se ne andranno e voi non avrete risolto i vostri problemi.

Certo, doversi dividere tra amor proprio e amore per il prossimo (i vostri bambibi) non è facile e forse non avrebbe senso.
Oggi sai, per esperienza personale, quale sia l'evoluzione di un rapporto sentimentale tra partner. Non sai invece quali siano le ripercussioni delle tue scelte, riservate piuttosto alla tua persona, sui tuoi figli.

Si può andare avanti scegliendo la strada che ritieni migliore al momento. Ormai dovresti sapere che di definitivo non c'è nulla e che, appunto, si sceglie di andare avanti in un modo o nell'altro. In ognuno dei casi perderai qualcosa, penso che certe scelte vadano fatte pensando a quello che si perde. Pararsi il sedere...a che pro?


----------



## fightclub (17 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi ritieni che lei faccia pochi fatti, o almeno che quelli da lei messi in campo non siano garanzia di ricostruzione?
> 
> Io non posso dire per certo se tutte le coppie, anche quelle non investite dal tradimento, subiscano indiscriminatamente un allontanamento sentimentale e passionale dei partner. Però sono portato a crederlo e a farne una regola comune modestamente personale.
> 
> ...


Parto dalla fine: pararsi il sedere economicamente ma volutamente tralascio i dettagli.

Perdere abbiamo già perso e peggio di così tra non può andare, veramente.
Sai finchè ti metti emotivamente nell'ombra facendolo con un obiettivo sopporti tutto. Per me era accettare di essere trascurato da lei per lasciarle spazio.
Adesso non ho nessuna voglia di essere trascurato da lei, le sto lasciando un po' di tempo ma sa che non starò lì ad aspettarla all'infinito, anzi.
Leggo la storia di tradito77 e ho davanti agli occhi quella di due amici che per altri motivi hanno logorato talmente la loro vita di coppia prima di decidere di lasciarsi che adesso sono in crisi tutti e due, due zombie.
Pensavo ieri all'ultimo ricordo bello che ho di noi due e l'unico che mi è venuto in mente è la nascita della nostra seconda figlia.
Ma di ricordi brutti ne ho parecchi, ma poi penso anche che sono ricordi, è passato, nessuno lo cancellerà ma è passato.
Quello che mi preoccupa per il futuro è che lei è schiacciata dal senso di colpa e tutte le volte me lo ripete, ma il senso di colpa deve trasformarlo in qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non ne usciamo. E deve venire da lei. Sarà una strada lunga lo so ma dobbiamo partire per sto viaggio anche con motivazioni diverse.


----------



## fightclub (20 Febbraio 2012)

ieri la abbraccio semplicemente perchè mi andava
lei comincia ad annusarmi la felpa, quasi come un cane da tartufo
"sembra la mia crema"
sottintendendo che avevo un altro profumo addosso
forse pensa che vedendomi più sereno tutto venga da una mia storia?
io no ho bisogno di un'altra storia, per ora voglio questa storia
ma perchè proietta le sue cose su di me ?
mah!


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ma perchè proietta le sue cose su di me ?
> mah!


Perché magari lei stessa non si fida di lei.
Non fidandosi di lei, visto come si è comportata, come potrebbe fidarsi di te?


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché magari lei stessa non si fida di lei.
> Non fidandosi di lei, visto come si è comportata, come potrebbe fidarsi di te?


quoto!


----------



## fightclub (22 Febbraio 2012)

tanto per farvi sapere
è una settimana che sto proprio bene
sempre solo, ma bene
sarà!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> tanto per farvi sapere
> è una settimana che sto proprio bene
> sempre solo, ma bene
> sarà!


Sono davvero contenta. Prima bella notizia della giornata. Continua così!


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> tanto per farvi sapere
> è una settimana che sto proprio bene
> sempre solo, ma bene
> sarà!



dai su! forza e coraggio!


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

è passato un altro mese e non si è mosso niente
appena sistemate le questioni pratiche mi sa che esco di casa per un po'
ne ho la forza e la voglia
devo solo decidere se fare un viaggetto o trovare una sistemazione


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> eccomi qui dopo aver letto le vostre storie è arrivato il momento di raccontarvi la mia
> sei mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito
> l'ho scoperto dopo che un sogno mi ha aperto gli occhi: ho sognato che volevo fare l'amore con lei e lei scappava come se volessi violentarla e lì ho messo tutto in fila in un secondo: ritardi ingiustificati, era sempre distante emotivamente e fisicamente da me, cambio di intimo....
> dopo due giorni ha un problema col cellulare e io le dico: te lo sistemo... sguardo di terrore a lasciarmi il cellulare nelle mani
> ...


Che dirti amico, dalla quantità di "lei" che hai inserito nel tuo discorso, si intuisce che sei ancora molto preso da tua moglie. Quindi lotta finchè puoi, non te lo perdoneresti mai altrimenti. Ma preparti per un lungo viaggio nel caldo inferno.

In bocca al lupo.... quanto ti capisco


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Che dirti amico, dalla quantità di "lei" che hai inserito nel tuo discorso,* si intuisce che sei ancora molto preso da tua moglie*. Quindi lotta finchè puoi, non te lo perdoneresti mai altrimenti. Ma preparti per un lungo viaggio nel caldo inferno.
> 
> In bocca al lupo.... quanto ti capisco


vero ma non a tutti i costi


----------



## fightclub (28 Marzo 2012)

visto che mia moglie latita e continua beatamente (si fa per dire) i cazzi suoi e che mi sto organizzando per uscire di casa per metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ho cominciato a drizzare le antenne
si sa è primavera e più di un anno che non si batte chiodo
negli ultimi 15 anni sono stato sempre a testa bassa ho amato davvero profondamente e intensamente questa donna
adesso voglio vedere se c'è ancora un "mercato" per me
se dovesse finire definitivamente però andrei a caccia di una storia leggeeeeeera
alzando la testa mi sono accorto di tanti segnali che mi arrivano e che ignoravo
su dai allora non sono poi messo tanto male
la cosa mi fa stare meglio


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> visto che mia moglie latita e continua beatamente (si fa per dire) i cazzi suoi e che mi sto organizzando per uscire di casa per metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ho cominciato a drizzare le antenne
> si sa è primavera e più di un anno che non si batte chiodo
> negli ultimi 15 anni sono stato sempre a testa bassa ho amato davvero profondamente e intensamente questa donna
> adesso voglio vedere se c'è ancora un "mercato" per me
> ...


mi pare il minino!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> visto che mia moglie latita e continua beatamente (si fa per dire) i cazzi suoi e che mi sto organizzando per uscire di casa per metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ho cominciato a drizzare le antenne
> si sa è primavera e più di un anno che *non si batte chiodo*
> negli ultimi 15 anni sono stato sempre a testa bassa ho amato davvero profondamente e intensamente questa donna
> adesso voglio vedere se c'è ancora un "mercato" per me
> ...


Detto così, bene ti sta il legno dall'altra parte :rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> visto che mia moglie latita e continua beatamente (si fa per dire) i cazzi suoi e che mi sto organizzando per uscire di casa per metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ho cominciato a drizzare le antennesi sa è primavera e più di un anno che non si batte chiodonegli ultimi 15 anni sono stato sempre a testa bassa ho amato davvero profondamente e intensamente questa donnaadesso voglio vedere se c'è ancora un "mercato" per mese dovesse finire definitivamente però andrei a caccia di una storia leggeeeeeeraalzando la testa mi sono accorto di tanti segnali che mi arrivano e che ignoravosu dai allora non sono poi messo tanto malela cosa mi fa stare meglio


Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> visto che mia moglie latita e continua beatamente (si fa per dire) i cazzi suoi e che mi sto organizzando per uscire di casa per metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità ho cominciato a drizzare le antenne
> si sa è primavera e più di un anno che non si batte chiodo
> negli ultimi 15 anni sono stato sempre a testa bassa ho amato davvero profondamente e intensamente questa donna
> adesso voglio vedere se c'è ancora un "mercato" per me
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> eccomi qui dopo aver letto le vostre storie è arrivato il momento di raccontarvi la mia
> sei mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito
> l'ho scoperto dopo che un sogno mi ha aperto gli occhi: ho sognato che volevo fare l'amore con lei e lei scappava come se volessi violentarla e lì ho messo tutto in fila in un secondo: ritardi ingiustificati, era sempre distante emotivamente e fisicamente da me, cambio di intimo....
> dopo due giorni ha un problema col cellulare e io le dico: te lo sistemo... sguardo di terrore a lasciarmi il cellulare nelle mani
> ...


MI DISPIACE IMMENSAMENTE...PURTROPPO SONO GIONI..MOMENTI CHE NON DOVREBBERO MAI ARRIVARE....che non dovrebbero esistere...tante persone me compresa soffrono e vivono nell'angoscia per questi motivi...alle volte mi chiedo perchè certe cose accadono alle brave persone..alle persone che amano...che sono dedite alla famiglia...per quel che puo valere ti sono e tutti credo ti sono vicini in questo momento..siamo qui accomunati dallo stesso "virus"....magari si potesse fare come nel pc...potessi formatterei tutto in un secondo...
ciao


----------



## fightclub (2 Aprile 2012)

ops!
"per sbaglio" ho lasciato il settimanale di annunci immobiliari in bella vista :carneval:
e lei l'ha buttato subito nel bidone
chissà se butterà anche quello di settimana prossima :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ops!
> "per sbaglio" ho lasciato il settimanale di annunci immobiliari in bella vista :carneval:
> e lei l'ha buttato subito nel bidone
> chissà se butterà anche quello di settimana prossima :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ops!
> "per sbaglio" ho lasciato il settimanale di annunci immobiliari in bella vista :carneval:
> e lei l'ha buttato subito nel bidone
> chissà se butterà anche quello di settimana prossima :rotfl:


Geniale! Continua cosi!


----------



## fightclub (4 Aprile 2012)

la cosa che però mi mette un po' di tristezza è che ieri era fuori a cena e io a casa coi figli e stavo bene
rilassato nessuna tensione
l'altro giorno arriva a casa mio figlio con mia molgie e mi butta le braccia al collo
chiama sua mamma per un abbraccio a tre e lei fa finta di niente...
sono cose che lasciano il segno
io devo dire che negli ultimi giorni la ignoro proprio tranne che per l'organizzazione della vita in casa
a me però fa incazzare di brutto il fatto che lei continua a volermi vedere impegnato nella casa che abbiamo appena ristrutturato e dove viviamo senza fare progetti di coppia o famiglia
devo parlarle e chiarire un po' di cosette


----------



## bubu (4 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> la cosa che però mi mette un po' di tristezza è che ieri era fuori a cena e io a casa coi figli e stavo bene
> rilassato nessuna tensione
> l'altro giorno arriva a casa mio figlio con mia molgie e mi butta le braccia al collo
> chiama sua mamma per un abbraccio a tre e lei fa finta di niente...
> ...


Già! ti sono davvero vicina!


----------



## fightclub (4 Aprile 2012)

aggiornamento: con tutta la calma possibile le ho detto che ho bisogno di parlare con lei e di chiarire dove stiamo andando
le ho lasciato la possibilità di farlo solo con me o dalla psyco: a lei la scelta
ha visto un cambiamento di atteggiamento da parte mia: da incazzato a determinato senza paura


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> l'altro giorno arriva a casa mio figlio con mia molgie e mi butta le braccia al collo
> chiama sua mamma per un abbraccio a tre e lei fa finta di niente...
> sono cose che lasciano il segno


Questa se la poteva risparmiare, magari facendo finta di non aver sentito ha anche creduto di esimersi brillantemente.

Diciamo che, forse, ha preferito non fingere, ma non capisce che vostro figlio ha bisogno di voi. Soprattutto non capisce che i bimbi sono in grado di adattarsi, anche a caro prezzo, alla vita. Spero per tua moglie che vostro figlio non smetta di richiedere quel tipo di effusioni, ma se il bimbo capirà che tutto è inutile e rinuncerà a quel sentimento a perderci non sarà solo lui.


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> aggiornamento: con tutta la calma possibile le ho detto che ho bisogno di parlare con lei e di chiarire dove stiamo andando
> le ho lasciato la possibilità di farlo solo con me o dalla psyco: a lei la scelta
> ha visto un cambiamento di atteggiamento da parte mia: da incazzato a determinato senza paura


in bocca al lupo!


----------



## fightclub (12 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo!


intanto è passata una settimana e ancora non ha preso coraggio
a volte forse sbaglio ma provo una sincera pena per lei, più di quella che ho provato per me stesso 
sinceramente
il suo orgoglio la porterà ad autodistruggersi e non scherzo


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> intanto è passata una settimana e ancora non ha preso coraggio
> a volte forse sbaglio ma provo una sincera pena per lei, più di quella che ho provato per me stesso
> sinceramente
> il suo orgoglio la porterà ad autodistruggersi e non scherzo



Per esperienza diretta posso dirti che difficilmente loro prenderanno l'iniziativa per organizzare un dialogo, sia esso privato sia col terapeuta.
Se ritieni la cosa importante per voi (come infatti lo è) devi farti avanti tu, poi è ovvio che starà a lei mostrarti la sua disponibilità al dialogo.


----------



## fightclub (27 Aprile 2012)

ancora niente all'orizzonte
mi prendo il figlio più grande e ci facciamo il ponte via
ha avuto il coraggio di chiedermi se me li portavo via tutti e due
ma io dico! :rotfl:
ormai devo dire che non ho molte speranze che torneremo ad essere una coppia
il filo sottile che ci legava si è spezzato per la sua totale apatia a noncuranza delle mie richieste
mi sembra un tentativo di recuperare a senso unico
dovevo seguire l'istinto e metterle le valige alla porta quando l'ho beccata


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2012)

ma secondo te vede ancora l'altro?


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2012)

Mio caro Fight, leggendoti mi pare di tornare indietro nel tempo. Non poi così tanto, però, perchè dopo quattro anni non è che le cose siano cambiate molto.
Non ho letto tutto, ma mi pare che le nostre storie si somiglino quanto basta per poterti dire: se puoi, alza i tacchi, mantieni nel modo migliore e con la massima continuità ed affettivitò i contatti con i figli, lei vada aff..... lei faccia la sua vita e tu, cazzo, se puoi fatti la tua.
Ti ripeto se puoi, perchè quello è il mio problema, ma spero davvero non il tuo.


----------



## fightclub (2 Maggio 2012)

secondo me non  lo vede più ma non ho indagato
certo che appena risolvo un po' di questioni economiche esco di casa
ormai ho deciso 
e quando mi metto in testa una cosa è difficile farmi cambiare idea...


----------



## fightclub (4 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl:
questo oroscopo è un'istigazione a delinGuere


ARIETE
Da una parte sei di fronte a un dilemma che probabilmente, per quanto ti  sforzi, non potrai mai risolvere. Dall’altra, sei coinvolto in una  sfida stimolante che potresti benissimo superare. Sei capace di  distinguere tra le due cose? È il momento ideale per assicurartene.  Sarebbe sciocco continuare a cercare di sciogliere un nodo impossibile  quando c’è un altro enigma che si arrenderà facilmente al tuo amore e  alla tua intelligenza. Vai dove sei desiderato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> questo oroscopo è un'istigazione a delinGuere
> 
> 
> ...


da una parte la moglie rompiballe con mal di testa perenne, dall'altra la nuova collega che ti ha fatto capire che... ma che te frega della moglie, corri dietro alla collega! Ma è un grande 'sto qua! del Leone cosa dice?


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da una parte la moglie rompiballe con mal di testa perenne, dall'altra la nuova collega che ti ha fatto capire che... ma che te frega della moglie, corri dietro alla collega! Ma è un grande 'sto qua! del Leone cosa dice?


Vabbè, ognuno si sceglie l'oroscopo che più gli aggrada. Ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## fightclub (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da una parte la moglie rompiballe con mal di testa perenne, dall'altra la nuova collega che ti ha fatto capire che... ma che te frega della moglie, corri dietro alla collega! Ma è un grande 'sto qua! del Leone cosa dice?


guarda l'oroscopo è solo per ridere mi diverte

LEONE
Un biologo sudafricano è rimasto affascinato da una scoperta che ha  fatto su un roditore, il toporagno elefante: sembra che preferisca  succhiare il nettare della _Whiteheadia bifolia __ che mangiare burro di arachidi mescolato a mele e avena. Il biologo non  ha cercato di scoprire se le capre di montagna amano l’erba più del  gelato alla crema o se i leoni prediligono un’antilope appena abbattuta a  un piatto di insalata, ma sono sicuro che è così. A proposito di gusti,  Leone, spero che nelle prossime settimane ti nutrirai esclusivamente di  immagini, suoni, storie e cibi davvero adatti alla tua fame primordiale  piuttosto che di cose che piacciono agli altri o che secondo loro ti  dovrebbero piacere._


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> guarda l'oroscopo è solo per ridere mi diverte
> 
> LEONE
> Un biologo sudafricano è rimasto affascinato da una scoperta che ha fatto su un roditore, il toporagno elefante: sembra che preferisca succhiare il nettare della _Whiteheadia bifolia __che mangiare burro di arachidi mescolato a mele e avena. Il biologo non ha cercato di scoprire se le capre di montagna amano l’erba più del gelato alla crema o se i leoni prediligono un’antilope appena abbattuta a un piatto di insalata, ma sono sicuro che è così. A proposito di gusti, Leone, spero che nelle prossime settimane ti nutrirai esclusivamente di immagini, suoni, storie e cibi davvero adatti alla tua fame primordiale piuttosto che di cose che piacciono agli altri o che secondo loro ti dovrebbero piacere._


anche io sono assolutamente scettica, non lo leggo mai, però questo è divertente. Speravo meglio per il mio... ma mi ricorderò della mia fame primordiale.


----------



## oceansize (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche io sono assolutamente scettica, non lo leggo mai, però questo è divertente. Speravo meglio per il mio... ma mi ricorderò della mia fame primordiale.


Mitico Brezsny!
Anche io sono leone, sto giro casca a pennello 
http://www.internazionale.it/oroscopo/


----------



## Leda (4 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Mitico Brezsny!
> http://www.internazionale.it/oroscopo/



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## fightclub (24 Maggio 2012)

aggiornamento
questioni economico/pratiche in via di risoluzione
vedo la luce
ho deciso che a malincuore lascerò la nostra casa per un po', non mi costerà poi molto in termini economici ma serve una scossa
e poi ho segnali incoraggianti dall'altro sesso (a parte mia moglie ovviamente :carneval e avrei voglia di tornare a "sentire" una donna dopo tanto tempo
il punto è che ho capito che penso che non riuscirò mai a perdonarla
sarà un mio limite ma sono fatto così: do fiducia illimitata ma fino a prova contraria


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> aggiornamento
> questioni economico/pratiche in via di risoluzione
> vedo la luce
> ho deciso che a malincuore lascerò la nostra casa per un po', non mi costerà poi molto in termini economici ma serve una scossa
> ...


Se hai capito questo... fai benissimo ad andare, secondo me. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2012)

ma tua moglie lo sa che stai per andare via?
che dice?


----------



## fightclub (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tua moglie lo sa che stai per andare via?
> che dice?


non ancora ma ci vorrà ancora un mesetto abbondante


----------



## fightclub (20 Giugno 2012)

ah già un mese che non passo di qui?
sto guarendo allora :up:

intanto ho organizzato le ferie coi miei bambini andiamo via una decina di giorni noi tre che tanto la loro mamma lavora

in un mese sono cambiate un po' di cose
iniezioni massicce di autostima legate a risultati sportivi inaspettati che mi hanno dato nuove energie
e poi pare che ci sia qualcuna a cui piaccio e parecchio e che devo dire mi piace parecchio
vediamo cosa succede
intanto faccio il conto alla rovescia per uscire di casa che comunque rimango il coglione che se non chiude una storia non ne comincia un'altra.....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ah già un mese che non passo di qui?
> sto guarendo allora :up:
> 
> intanto ho organizzato le ferie coi miei bambini andiamo via una decina di giorni noi tre che tanto la loro mamma lavora
> ...


Te ne racconto un'altraaaaaaa
Te ne racconto un'altraaaaaaaaaa


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2012)

ma non sei mica coglione:mrgreen:
hai tre figli, una bella responsabilità, fai bene a restare calmo ed equilibrato


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ah già un mese che non passo di qui?
> sto guarendo allora :up:
> 
> intanto ho organizzato le ferie coi miei bambini andiamo via una decina di giorni noi tre che tanto la loro mamma lavora
> ...


:up:mi fa piacere leggerti carico. Grande!


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ah già un mese che non passo di qui?
> sto guarendo allora :up:
> 
> intanto ho organizzato le ferie coi miei bambini andiamo via una decina di giorni noi tre che tanto la loro mamma lavora
> ...


:abbraccio:

continua cosi!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

Questo Fightclub mi piase ,le un grande.

Ti auguro ogni bene!!!


blu


----------



## fightclub (6 Luglio 2012)

ok dimissioni da marito presentate e accettate
adesso ci faremo dare una mano per gestire il passaggio con i figli
è stato triste ma pensavo peggio
da oggi si comincia una vita nuova


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok dimissioni da marito presentate e accettate
> adesso ci faremo dare una mano per gestire il passaggio con i figli
> è stato triste ma pensavo peggio
> da oggi si comincia una vita nuova


Una pacca sulla spalla da parte mia,
auguri per tutto.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok dimissioni da marito presentate e accettate
> adesso ci faremo dare una mano per gestire il passaggio con i figli
> è stato triste ma pensavo peggio
> da oggi si comincia una vita nuova


In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## Leda (6 Luglio 2012)

... e si ricomincia :up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok dimissioni da marito presentate e accettate
> adesso ci faremo dare una mano per gestire il passaggio con i figli
> è stato triste ma pensavo peggio
> da oggi si comincia una vita nuova


In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.

Sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok dimissioni da marito presentate e accettate
> adesso ci faremo dare una mano per gestire il passaggio con i figli
> è stato triste ma pensavo peggio
> da oggi si comincia una vita nuova


mi unisco al coro di in bocca al lupo per questo tuo nuovo inizio


----------



## fightclub (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.
> 
> Sicuro sicuro?


sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok dimissioni da marito presentate e accettate
> adesso ci faremo dare una mano per gestire il passaggio con i figli
> è stato triste ma pensavo peggio
> da oggi si comincia una vita nuova



Avresti fatto bene comunque.
Ma leggendo della accorata reazione di lei, hai fatto proprio, proprio bene.

In bocca al lupo per tutto.
non esitate a farvi consigliare per i bambini. I consigli fanno sempre comodo.


----------



## fightclub (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avresti fatto bene comunque.
> Ma *leggendo della accorata reazione di lei*, hai fatto proprio, proprio bene.
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto.
> non esitate a farvi consigliare per i bambini. I consigli fanno sempre comodo.


lei ha pianto io ormai no...


----------



## fightclub (16 Luglio 2012)

oggi primo incontro con una mediatrice famigliare
servizio gentilmente offerto dal comune

ci siamo sentiti dire che siamo la coppia più anomala che abbiano mai visto
che di solito arrivano urlando mentre noi siamo stati calmi e tranquilli

siamo partiti dal capire come gestire i figli ma in un secondo siamo passati a come gestire i genitori (nostri) 

ci accompagneranno nel percorso della separazione dalle decisioni di gestione dei figli a quelle legate al patrimonio
penso che decideremo di avere un solo avvocato.....


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi primo incontro con una mediatrice famigliare
> servizio gentilmente offerto dal comune
> 
> ci siamo sentiti dire che siamo la coppia più anomala che abbiano mai visto
> ...



Fight, mi spiace per voi, ma sappi che hai, e per quanto riguarda la gestione della separazione, avete, la mia ammirazione.
State evitando a voi stessi e soprattutto ai figli grossi casini.
Vi state comportando in modo estremamente maturo, e responsabile per loro.

Bravo Fight... a noi non è successo così ed è grigia, davvero molto grigia. Bravo.


----------



## fightclub (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fight, mi spiace per voi, ma sappi che hai, e per quanto riguarda la gestione della separazione, avete, la mia ammirazione.
> State evitando a voi stessi e soprattutto ai figli grossi casini.
> Vi state comportando in modo estremamente maturo, e responsabile per loro.
> 
> Bravo Fight... a noi non è successo così ed è grigia, davvero molto grigia. Bravo.


sai qual'è stato il problema? che per essere famiglia la coppia è sparita
spazzata via
e queste sono le conseguenze
poi il lato positivo è che essendo famiglia riusciamo ad affrontare i problemi coi figli con pochissimi conflitti rispetto ad altre coppie che si separano


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sai qual'è stato il problema? che per essere famiglia la coppia è sparita
> spazzata via
> e queste sono le conseguenze
> poi il lato positivo è che essendo famiglia riusciamo ad affrontare i problemi coi figli con pochissimi conflitti rispetto ad altre coppie che si separano



Non penso che sia meno doloroso per te e per tua moglie.
Sentire la propria coppia che scivola via.
E' comunque un fallimanto. Lo so, mi sto separando.

Ma i vostri figli saranno protetti più di altri, grazie al vostro senso della famiglia. 

Non so cosa altro dirti... è dura, cmq. Ma ti assicuro che dopo un pò, se la scelta che hai fatto è davvero tua -e ho pochi dubbi- ti sentirai sollevato.


----------



## Cris (23 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ah già un mese che non passo di qui?
> sto guarendo allora :up:
> 
> intanto ho organizzato le ferie coi miei bambini andiamo via una decina di giorni noi tre che tanto la loro mamma lavora
> ...



e lei è libera?


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tu cosa vuoi fare? continuare a lottare oppure no?


scusa simy.. ma a quanto pare lotterebbe contro i mulini a vento..seppur dolorosa ma la separazione appare inevitabile....tuttavia poichè sono coinvolti (purtroppo) due bambini acora piccoli, direi di tentare ancora qualche altra strada.....


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> scusa simy.. ma a quanto pare lotterebbe contro i mulini a vento..seppur dolorosa ma la separazione appare inevitabile....tuttavia poichè sono coinvolti (purtroppo) due bambini acora piccoli, direi di tentare ancora qualche altra strada.....


ormai la cosa è superata...si stanno già separando...


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ormai la cosa è superata...si stanno già separando...



era inevitabile..mi spiace per i bambini..ma come si dice.. the show must go...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> era inevitabile..mi spiace per i bambini..ma come si dice.. the show must go...


"The Show Must Go On"   la bellissima canzone dei Queen


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ah già un mese che non passo di qui?
> sto guarendo allora :up:
> 
> intanto ho organizzato le ferie coi miei bambini andiamo via una decina di giorni noi tre che tanto la loro mamma lavora
> ...




Fight, mi ha colpito la tua ultima frase:

NON sei un coglione: sei una persona seria e onesta.
Sapessi quanto mi fa piacere leggere queste cose, e per di più da un uomo!!
Pensavo di essere una razza estinta.
Grazie e un abbraccio!!


----------



## fightclub (23 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Fight, mi ha colpito la tua ultima frase:
> 
> NON sei un coglione: sei una persona seria e onesta.
> Sapessi quanto mi fa piacere leggere queste cose, e per di più da un uomo!!
> ...


ok pare che l'altra non sia interessata anche se non rinuncio così facilmente :carneval:

ma i passi che sto facendo non li stavo facendo certo per lei ma solo per me
oggi secondo incontro col mediatore famigliare
e ci siamo presi degli anomali un altra volta
ha detto che in questa situazione non ha mai visto due persone come noi: complici  che cercano lo sguardo di approvazione uno dell'altro

adesso però dall'altro lato mi rendo conto dei danni che ho subito
incredibile cosa possano smuovere le onde del mare
un'ora ipnotizzato dalla schiuma all'alba di una domenica mattina in liguria
e il dubbio che mi assale è "so essere padre, ma uomo?"
determinato a scoprirlo quanto prima
magari partendo dalle elementari e non dall'università

comunque per chi lo chiedeva: sì è (ancora) libera


----------



## Niko74 (23 Luglio 2012)

Vai cosi :up:


----------



## Leda (23 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok pare che l'altra non sia interessata anche se non rinuncio così facilmente :carneval:
> 
> ma i passi che sto facendo non li stavo facendo certo per lei ma solo per me
> oggi secondo incontro col mediatore famigliare
> ...



Mi piacciono un sacco le cose che scrivi, e anche il modo in cui lo fai.
Dietro poche parole misurate fai intravvedere dei mondi :sonar:


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

sono felice di sentirti così sereno! ti ammiro tanto...un in bocca al lupo!!!!


----------



## fightclub (23 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sono felice di sentirti così sereno! ti ammiro tanto...un in bocca al lupo!!!!


Sereno magari no
Alti e bassi ma più alti che bassi


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Sereno magari no
> Alti e bassi ma più alti che bassi


ok ma se gli alti sono più dei bassi allora bene ugualmente...la serenità arriverà! te lo auguro di cuore!!!


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok pare che l'altra non sia interessata anche se non rinuncio così facilmente :carneval:
> 
> comunque per chi lo chiedeva: sì è (ancora) libera



anche perchè andarti a incasinare con un'altra storia sarebbe parecchio complicata da gestire come situazione...comunque credo di capire quali sofferenze hai passato. Purtroppo le sto vivendo io sulla mia pelle ora. Non immaginavo fosse così dura da accettare. Oltretutto a me il tradimento di mia moglie è capitato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Nessunissima avvisaglia o segnale. E poi, boom, la scoperta e le emozioni mai provate prima d'ora (in senso negativo ovviamente).


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> anche perchè andarti a incasinare con un'altra storia sarebbe parecchio complicata da gestire come situazione...comunque credo di capire quali sofferenze hai passato. Purtroppo le sto vivendo io sulla mia pelle ora. Non immaginavo fosse così dura da accettare. Oltretutto a me il tradimento di mia moglie è capitato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Nessunissima avvisaglia o segnale. E poi, boom, la scoperta e le emozioni mai provate prima d'ora (in senso negativo ovviamente).


... da quanto tempo?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> anche perchè andarti a incasinare con un'altra storia sarebbe parecchio complicata da gestire come situazione...comunque credo di capire quali sofferenze hai passato. Purtroppo le sto vivendo io sulla mia pelle ora. Non immaginavo fosse così dura da accettare. Oltretutto a me il tradimento di mia moglie è capitato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Nessunissima avvisaglia o segnale. E poi, boom, la scoperta e le emozioni mai provate prima d'ora (in senso negativo ovviamente).


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... da quanto tempo?


che mi tradisce da dicembre/gennaio, che l'ho scoperto da fine marzo


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> che mi tradisce da dicembre/gennaio, che l'ho scoperto da fine marzo



come stai ora? 

e lei??? che dice?


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come stai ora?
> 
> e lei??? che dice?


sto male, non riesco davvero a farmene una ragione, oltretutto lei ha sempre negato tutto, anche le evidenze più clamorose. Ho infatti dovuto obbligatoriamente chiedere la separazione giudiziale con addebito, vista la sua totale ritrosia a discutere onestamente della situazione e della sua storia con l'amante.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> sto male, non riesco davvero a farmene una ragione, oltretutto lei *ha sempre negato tutto, anche le evidenze più clamorose.* Ho infatti dovuto obbligatoriamente chiedere la separazione giudiziale con addebito, vista la sua totale ritrosia a discutere onestamente della situazione e della sua storia con l'amante.


mi dispiace.... 
ti capisco .... però vedrai che col tempo si sistema tutto!
avete figli?


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi dispiace....
> ti capisco .... però vedrai che col tempo si sistema tutto!
> avete figli?


per fortuna no. E per fortuna non ci sarà nulla da dividere, dato che la casa è di mia proprietà ed entrambi siamo economicamente indipendenti.
Ma è il sogno che si è infranto, il dispiacere più grosso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> sto male, non riesco davvero a farmene una ragione, oltretutto lei ha sempre negato tutto, anche le evidenze più clamorose. *Ho infatti dovuto obbligatoriamente chiedere la separazione giudiziale con addebito, vista la sua totale ritrosia a discutere onestamente della situazione e della sua storia con l'amante*.


Apperò. Quindi hai deciso di separarti... da quanto eravate sposati?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> per fortuna no. E per fortuna non ci sarà nulla da dividere, dato che la casa è di mia proprietà ed entrambi siamo economicamente indipendenti.
> *Ma è il sogno che si è infranto, il dispiacere più grosso*.


Lo so...fa male.... 
ma ti assicuro che passa! ci vuole tempo..tanta forza di volontà e tanta tenacia.
ma passa!
è passato cosi poco tempo che se tu stessi già bene saresti un alieno


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Apperò. Quindi hai deciso di separarti... da quanto eravate sposati?


beh, ma secondo te che alternative avevo? se per mesi la tua compagna o compagno ammettono solo ciò che è impossibile non ammettere (perchè è chiaro che non l'ho mai beccata e fotografata mentre fa sesso con l'amante), tu cosa faresti? E' chiaro che lei non mi vuole più e che ha già deciso da tempo altre strade. E con tremendo malincuore ho dovuto intraprendere la via della separazione.
Sposati da poco. Comunque preferisco mantenere un cauto riserbo circa i dettagli, quindi chiedetemi solo aspetti legati all'emotività


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> beh, ma secondo te che alternative avevo? se per mesi la tua compagna o compagno ammettono solo ciò che è impossibile non ammettere (perchè è chiaro che non l'ho mai beccata e fotografata mentre fa sesso con l'amante), tu cosa faresti? E' chiaro che lei non mi vuole più e che ha già deciso da tempo altre strade. E con tremendo malincuore ho dovuto intraprendere la via della separazione.
> Sposati da poco. Comunque preferisco mantenere un cauto riserbo circa i dettagli, quindi chiedetemi solo aspetti legati all'emotività


Nessun dettaglio riconoscibile, ovvio.Sono d'accordo, per tentare un riavvicinamento dopo un tradimento è indispensabile che ci sia un chiarimento sincero... Mi dispiace davvero tanto, ti capisco quando parli del sogno infranto. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per tentare un riavvicinamento dopo un tradimento è indispensabile che ci sia un chiarimento sincero..


ecco, appunto, io l'ho tentato, lei no. Quindi è chiaro che lei non mi amava. E quindi è inevitabile chiedere la separazione, mio malgradissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> ecco, appunto, io l'ho tentato, lei no. Quindi è chiaro che lei non mi amava. E quindi è inevitabile chiedere la separazione, mio malgradissimo


Mi sono ricordata della discussione che avevi aperto... e subito chiuso. Perchè pensi che lei abbia continuato a negare contro ogni evidenza? E' abbastanza stupido come atteggiamento: voglio dire, è la normalità nell'immediato... poi uno, quando costretto, ammette.


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sono ricordata della discussione che avevi aperto... e subito chiuso. Perchè pensi che lei abbia continuato a negare contro ogni evidenza? E' abbastanza stupido come atteggiamento: voglio dire, è la normalità nell'immediato... poi uno, quando costretto, ammette.


credo perchè stia tentando di ottenere qualcosa dalla giudiziale. Non ho ben capito cosa, visto che è più che scontato che avrà l'addebito della separazione. O forse è troppo orgogliosa per ammettere di avermi fatto del male. Boh.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> credo perchè stia tentando di ottenere qualcosa dalla giudiziale. Non ho ben capito cosa, visto che è più che scontato che avrà l'addebito della separazione. O forse è troppo orgogliosa per ammettere di avermi fatto del male. Boh.


e cosa potrebbe ottenere??


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> credo perchè stia tentando di ottenere qualcosa dalla giudiziale. Non ho ben capito cosa, visto che è più che scontato che avrà l'addebito della separazione. O forse è troppo orgogliosa per ammettere di avermi fatto del male. Boh.


... ma... forse... non ci sareste arrivati alla giudiziale. A meno che ... lei volesse proprio la separazione. In questo caso... Cris... meglio perderla che trovarla, eh? perdona la franchezza... ma essere sposati con una persona che ti fa un gancio del genere è da paura.


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e cosa potrebbe ottenere??


non ne ho idea. E' tutto così paradossale per me che non riesco davvero a prevedere cosa inventerà il suo avvocato. Per fortuna non ho nulla da nascondere, se non l'amore che le ho sempre dimostrato.


----------



## Cris (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma... forse... non ci sareste arrivati alla giudiziale. A meno che ... lei volesse proprio la separazione. In questo caso... Cris... meglio perderla che trovarla, eh? perdona la franchezza... ma essere sposati con una persona che ti fa un gancio del genere è da paura.


rispondo in modo molto semplice: la testa quota quanto dici tu (meglio perderla che trovarla), il mio cuore invece soffre ancora, come un cane bastonato che scodinzola sempre di fronte al padrone.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> credo perchè stia tentando di ottenere qualcosa dalla giudiziale. Non ho ben capito cosa, visto che è più che scontato che avrà l'addebito della separazione. O forse è troppo orgogliosa per ammettere di avermi fatto del male. Boh.


Se riesci a dimostrare che il suo tradimento è l'unica causa della separazione sei a cavallo: non avrà più diritto a nulla!


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> rispondo in modo molto semplice: la testa quota quanto dici tu (meglio perderla che trovarla), il mio cuore invece soffre ancora, come un cane bastonato che scodinzola sempre di fronte al padrone.


vivete separati spero....


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se riesci a dimostrare che il suo tradimento è l'unica causa della separazione sei a cavallo: non avrà più diritto a nulla!


:up:
ma è triste...nessun rispetto da parte di lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> rispondo in modo molto semplice: la testa quota quanto dici tu (meglio perderla che trovarla), il mio cuore invece soffre ancora, come un cane bastonato che scodinzola sempre di fronte al padrone.


... mi parrebbe strano il contrario. Forza ragazzo... le tranvate si superano, i cuori cambiano padrone.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> ma è triste...nessun rispetto da parte di lei


Beh...non è che sia una campionessa in quel campo...:unhappy:
mi aspetterei molto di peggio...


----------



## fightclub (26 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> rispondo in modo molto semplice: la testa quota quanto dici tu (meglio perderla che trovarla), il mio cuore invece soffre ancora, come un cane bastonato che scodinzola sempre di fronte al padrone.


passa, si sta male, male male, rimarranno le cicatrici ma passa


----------



## Cris (26 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> passa, si sta male, male male, rimarranno le cicatrici ma passa


lo so, ci mancherebbe altro. Adesso quello che più mi pesa è la mancanza di un dialogo onesto e sincero con lei. Non so ancora se è una decisione sua, legata al suo orgoglio, oppure è un suggerimento dell'amante, o dell'avvocato. Ad ogni modo è un comportamento assolutamente illogico e controproducente, perchè alla fine distruggerà totalmente e irrimediabilmente la sua reputazione futura.


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vivete separati spero....


purtroppo no, perchè come dicevo prima, lei e il suo amante continuano imperterriti a vivere nascostamente la loro storia iniziata a dicembre, e io devo necessariamente aspettare l'udienza.
E stando in casa, le sue chat, uscite, incontri e quant'altro con l'amante sono molto facilmente riscontrabili. E naturalmente ciò mi fa star male ancor di più. 
Ieri sera, tanto per dirne una, tre minuti dopo aver ricevuto un messaggio, si è preparata in tutta fretta e mi ha detto che sarebbe uscita con "amici". Già, e io ho scritto scemo sulla fronte...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> purtroppo no, perchè come dicevo prima, lei e il suo amante continuano imperterriti a vivere nascostamente la loro storia iniziata a dicembre, e io devo necessariamente aspettare l'udienza.
> E stando in casa, le sue chat, uscite, incontri e quant'altro con l'amante sono molto facilmente riscontrabili. E naturalmente ciò mi fa star male ancor di più.
> Ieri sera, tanto per dirne una, tre minuti dopo aver ricevuto un messaggio, si è preparata in tutta fretta e mi ha detto che sarebbe uscita con "amici". Già, e io ho scritto scemo sulla fronte...


 certo che il rispetto non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa....
ma non puoi uscire anche tu ???


----------



## Fabry (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> purtroppo no, perchè come dicevo prima, lei e il suo amante continuano imperterriti a vivere nascostamente la loro storia iniziata a dicembre, e io devo necessariamente aspettare l'udienza.
> E stando in casa, le sue chat, uscite, incontri e quant'altro con l'amante sono molto facilmente riscontrabili. E naturalmente ciò mi fa star male ancor di più.
> Ieri sera, tanto per dirne una, tre minuti dopo aver ricevuto un messaggio, si è preparata in tutta fretta e mi ha detto che sarebbe uscita con "amici". Già, e io ho scritto scemo sulla fronte...



Minkia...tieni duro finchè non uscirai da questo inferno...


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che il rispetto non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa....
> ma non puoi uscire anche tu ???


fosse solo questo...me ne ha combinate di peggiori. Sia lei che il suo amante.
Uscire? In che senso? avere hobbies o amici con cui andar fuori? Certo che si, lo faccio. Di uscire da solo con donne non se ne parla neanche, a parte che non ho l'umore per farlo, ma ci manca solo che do a lei un solo elemento per farla sentire meno in colpa per ciò che mi sta facendo.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> fosse solo questo...me ne ha combinate di peggiori. Sia lei che il suo amante.
> Uscire? In che senso? avere hobbies o amici con cui andar fuori? Certo che si, lo faccio. Di uscire da solo con donne non se ne parla neanche, a parte che non ho l'umore per farlo, ma ci manca solo che do a lei un solo elemento per farla sentire meno in colpa per ciò che mi sta facendo.


no non intendevo con donne! non è proprio il momento lascia stare! 
in ogni caso cerca di tenere la mente occupata in altre cose... lo so che è difficile ma piano piano tutto si supera...step by spep


----------



## fightclub (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> fosse solo questo...me ne ha combinate di peggiori. Sia lei che il suo amante.
> Uscire? In che senso? avere hobbies o amici con cui andar fuori? Certo che si, lo faccio. Di uscire da solo con donne non se ne parla neanche, a parte che non ho l'umore per farlo, ma ci manca solo che do a lei un solo elemento per farla sentire meno in colpa per ciò che mi sta facendo.


da quello che scrivi il senso di colpa non le appartiene

stai ai fatti che non sbagli


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> da quello che scrivi il senso di colpa non le appartiene
> 
> stai ai fatti che non sbagli


giustissimo, in effetti il senso di colpa non le appartiene minimamente.


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no non intendevo con donne! non è proprio il momento lascia stare!
> in ogni caso cerca di tenere la mente occupata in altre cose... lo so che è difficile ma piano piano tutto si supera...step by spep


ci sto provando da mesi. Purtroppo il fatto che lei sia in casa non mi aiuta di certo. Nostalgia, tristezza, rabbia, ecc. ecc. sono sempre presenti, giorno dopo giorno. E trovarsi di fronte un muro che nega imperterrita e senza vergogna anche l'evidenza più chiara (a proposito, il messaggio che ha ricevuto ieri era proveniente dall'amante, questo lo so per certo, dato che usano una app molto comune, e facilmente intercettabile) è davvero doloroso.


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> fosse solo questo...me ne ha combinate di peggiori. Sia lei che il suo amante.
> Uscire? In che senso? avere hobbies o amici con cui andar fuori? Certo che si, lo faccio. Di uscire da solo con donne non se ne parla neanche, a parte che non ho l'umore per farlo, ma ci manca solo che do a lei un solo elemento per farla sentire meno in colpa per ciò che mi sta facendo.


e non l'hai ancora buttata fuori a calci in culo sta zoccola?

ma che cazzo ve scorre merda nelle vene?


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> ci sto provando da mesi. Purtroppo il fatto che lei sia in casa non mi aiuta di certo. Nostalgia, tristezza, rabbia, ecc. ecc. sono sempre presenti, giorno dopo giorno. E trovarsi di fronte un muro che nega imperterrita e senza vergogna anche l'evidenza più chiara (a proposito, il messaggio che ha ricevuto ieri era proveniente dall'amante, questo lo so per certo, dato che usano una app molto comune, e facilmente intercettabile) è davvero doloroso.


lo so...ti capisco.... 
io me ne andai subito...ma non eravamo sposati quindi ci sono state meno complicazioni.....
negare l'evidenza è un classico!  a me ha fatto di peggio...
ma ti assucuro che tutto passa! devi solo essere forte e farti coraggio! la tua vita continua..farai un percorso diverso da quello che avevi immaginato...ma non è detto che sia peggiore!


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so...ti capisco....
> io me ne andai subito...ma non eravamo sposati quindi ci sono state meno complicazioni.....
> negare l'evidenza è un classico!  a me ha fatto di peggio...
> ma ti assucuro che tutto passa! devi solo essere forte e farti coraggio! la tua vita continua..farai un percorso diverso da quello che avevi immaginato...ma non è detto che sia peggiore!


sarà certissimamante migliore, ne sono più che certo. Adesso però è dura, cazzo


----------



## tesla (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e non l'hai ancora buttata fuori a calci in culo sta zoccola?
> 
> ma che cazzo ve scorre merda nelle vene?



no beh ecco, c'è la sottile differenza fra essere rambo ed essere delle persone innamorate prese alla sprovvista e ferite in modo spaventoso.
secondo me si rimane talmente tramortiti che ce ne vuole prima di reagire. 
su stermy, almeno non prendertela con quelli dalla parte lesa


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> sarà certissimamante migliore, ne sono più che certo. Adesso però è dura, cazzo


dai dai su!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e non l'hai ancora buttata fuori a calci in culo sta zoccola?
> 
> ma che cazzo ve scorre merda nelle vene?



non posso farlo. Non mi conviene, e di sicuro è ciò che vorrebbe lei (e l'amante). Far passare me dalla parte del torto.
Tieni presente che addirittura il suo avvocato ha tentato di concordare con me la consensuale chiedendo una paccata di soldi come buonuscita...ci mancava solo che la lasciassi andar via a testa alta e con soldi in tasca. I soldi, se li vuole, che li chieda all'amante (che a quanto ho capito ne ha molti più di me). 
Comunque ripeto, a parte la rabbia, purtroppo dentro il mio cuore restano ferite pesanti, dato che l'ho sposata perchè ne ero davvero innamorato, e faccio fatica ancora adesso, dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto, a dimenticarla. Ma ci riuscirò.


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> no beh ecco, c'è la sottile differenza fra essere rambo ed essere delle persone innamorate prese alla sprovvista e ferite in modo spaventoso.
> secondo me si rimane talmente tramortiti che ce ne vuole prima di reagire.
> su stermy, almeno non prendertela con quelli dalla parte lesa


ma quale rambo, basta che hai sangue e non merda che scorre nelle vene e la reazione parte in automatico...

questa fa la zoccola in costanza di matrimonio e per giunta pure davanti a lui e lo dovrebbe tollerare perche' innammorato?

ma s'ero n'avvocato penale a cris lo difendevo gratisssss...

ahahahah


----------



## tesla (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quale rambo, basta che hai sangue e non merda che scorre nelle vene e la reazione parte in automatico...
> 
> questa fa la zoccola in costanza di matrimonio e per giunta pure davanti a lui e lo dovrebbe tollerare perche' innammorato?
> 
> ...



guarda, io di sangue ne ho parecchio che scorre nelle vene e farmi arrabbiare non è una buona idea.
ma in queste situazioni si parte svantaggiati e tramortiti, col dolore, lo spavento che ti martellano dentro


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quale rambo, basta che hai sangue e non merda che scorre nelle vene e la reazione parte in automatico...
> 
> questa fa la zoccola in costanza di matrimonio e per giunta pure davanti a lui e lo dovrebbe tollerare perche' innammorato?
> 
> ...


in effetti il mio matrimonialista dopo che ha sentito la mia storia s'è sfregato le mani contentissimo del caso che gli ho presentato su un piatto d'argento (completo di prove schiaccianti e inequivocabili dei tradimenti). 
Comunque di reazioni ne ho avute eccome. Però sono un tipo molto calmo e riflessivo, quindi sfogo le mie rabbie e frustrazioni con altri mezzi.


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> non posso farlo. Non mi conviene, e di sicuro è ciò che vorrebbe lei (e l'amante). Far passare me dalla parte del torto.
> Tieni presente che addirittura il suo avvocato ha tentato di concordare con me la consensuale chiedendo una paccata di soldi come buonuscita...ci mancava solo che la lasciassi andar via a testa alta e con soldi in tasca. I soldi, se li vuole, che li chieda all'amante (che a quanto ho capito ne ha molti più di me).
> Comunque ripeto, a parte la rabbia, purtroppo dentro il mio cuore restano ferite pesanti, dato che l'ho sposata perchè ne ero davvero innamorato, e faccio fatica ancora adesso, dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto, a dimenticarla. Ma ci riuscirò.


non posso farlo...non mi conviene...

ma che cazzo farnetichi?...di' piuttosto che non vuoi e pero' nun te lamenta' se soffri perche' sei te che lo vuoi...

inconcepibile...


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> guarda, io di sangue ne ho parecchio che scorre nelle vene e farmi arrabbiare non è una buona idea.
> ma in queste situazioni si parte svantaggiati e tramortiti, col dolore, lo spavento che ti martellano dentro


ma la botta ti stendera' per qualche ora....per qualche giorno...esagero, pero' poi cazzo se continui a farte inkula' vuol solo dire che sei abituato a farte inkula'...

non esiste proprio e non facciamo quindi cattiva informazione medica...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> in effetti il mio matrimonialista dopo che ha sentito la mia storia s'è sfregato le mani contentissimo del caso che gli ho presentato su un piatto d'argento (completo di prove schiaccianti e inequivocabili dei tradimenti).
> Comunque di reazioni ne ho avute eccome. Però sono un tipo molto calmo e riflessivo, quindi sfogo le mie rabbie e frustrazioni con altri mezzi.


e se vede come so' ottimali i mezzi che hai scelto pe' scarica' la rabbia e la frustrazione...

che quella continua a zoccolarti in faccia...

ma svejate che quelli svegli i coglioni addormentati vanno cercando...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> non posso farlo. Non mi conviene, e di sicuro è ciò che vorrebbe lei (e l'amante). Far passare me dalla parte del torto.
> Tieni presente che addirittura il suo avvocato ha tentato di concordare con me la consensuale chiedendo una paccata di soldi come buonuscita...ci mancava solo che la lasciassi andar via a testa alta e con soldi in tasca. I soldi, se li vuole, che li chieda all'amante (che a quanto ho capito ne ha molti più di me).
> Comunque ripeto, a parte la rabbia, purtroppo dentro il mio cuore restano ferite pesanti, dato che l'ho sposata perchè ne ero davvero innamorato, e faccio fatica ancora adesso, dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto, a dimenticarla. Ma ci riuscirò.


Credimi Cris è proprio il male che ti ha fatto che ti impedisce di dimenticarla.
Un abbraccio...


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non posso farlo...non mi conviene...
> 
> ma che cazzo farnetichi?...di' piuttosto che non vuoi e pero' nun te lamenta' se soffri perche' sei te che lo vuoi...
> 
> inconcepibile...



quindi tu al mio posto le avresti dato un sacco di soldi e l'avresti lasciata andar via a testa alta con la consensuale, invece di aspettare un paio di mesi la giudiziale con cui sicuramente non si beccherà un soldo? Scusa, ma non sono ricco, e la situazione in questo momento del mio settore lavorativo non è nemmeno tanto tranquilla.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non posso farlo...non mi conviene...
> 
> ma che cazzo farnetichi?...di' piuttosto che non vuoi e pero' nun te lamenta' se soffri perche' sei te che lo vuoi...
> 
> inconcepibile...


Esageri...
Sempre facile per te...
Ma non ci sei passato in mezzo...
Fai schifo...
Lo capisci che sfanculizzare una persona che non aspetta altro...fai solo il suo gioco?
Cris dimostra palle...tu mostri solo paura...paura...e paura...

Sei uno stupido teron che non capisce na tega...

Figurati se uno vuole certe cose: le deve affrontare suo malgrado...

E scusatemi, ma quando una donna è infigata ben bene tu diventi l'ostacolo da sormontare e diventa perfida con te...
Lei ha il suo bello...tu sei il suo brutto...

Smettila di far passare le vittime di adulterio come dei deboli...

Ricordati che se lei è innamorata di un altro e la sfanculizzi...lei ti dice...grazie caro...


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e se vede come so' ottimali i mezzi che hai scelto pe' scarica' la rabbia e la frustrazione...
> 
> che quella continua a zoccolarti in faccia...
> 
> ma svejate che quelli svegli i coglioni addormentati vanno cercando...


sono talmente addormentato che ho le prove degli hotel dove hanno soggiornato assieme. 
Fossi stato un coglione come dici tu, l'avrei presa a schiaffi e buttata fuori di casa, beccandomi una bella denuncia e dovendole pagare un fracco di soldi di mantenimento e compagnia bella.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> sono talmente addormentato che ho le prove degli hotel dove hanno soggiornato assieme.
> Fossi stato un coglione come dici tu, l'avrei presa a schiaffi e buttata fuori di casa, beccandomi una bella denuncia e dovendole pagare un fracco di soldi di mantenimento e compagnia bella.


tranquillo....stermy è un po irruento...ma non è cattivo! 


STEEEEEEEEEEEE smettila di torturare sto povero ragazzo! non è sempre tutto cosi semplice


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> quindi tu al mio posto le avresti dato un sacco di soldi e l'avresti lasciata andar via a testa alta con la consensuale, invece di aspettare un paio di mesi la giudiziale con cui sicuramente non si beccherà un soldo? Scusa, ma non sono ricco, e la situazione in questo momento del mio settore lavorativo non è nemmeno tanto tranquilla.


Se non sei ricco e non hai grossi capitali da difendere NON fare la giudiziale.
Credimi nutrirai solo gli avvocati.
Un mio amico ha fatto così, dato che voleva andarsene.
Le ha detto quanto vale la nostra villa? Vale tot.
Bene eccoti qui sull'unghia la metà del valore, firma sta carta e ognun per sè...
Capisci che è meglio investire che so per esempio cento mila euro in buona uscita che darli ad un avvocato.

Se non hai grossi capitali da difendere non fare la giudiziale.

Ma nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere lei a fare passi verso di te...

Inutile cacciare dalla nostra vita una persona che è già via da un mucchio di tempo con il cuore...

Là dov'è il tuo tesoro là sarà anche il tuo cuore...


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> quindi tu al mio posto le avresti dato un sacco di soldi e l'avresti lasciata andar via a testa alta con la consensuale, invece di aspettare un paio di mesi la giudiziale con cui sicuramente non si beccherà un soldo? Scusa, ma non sono ricco, e la situazione in questo momento del mio settore lavorativo non è nemmeno tanto tranquilla.


ma quale darle un sacco di soldi...

un sacco de mazzate se le annava de culo...

ahahahahah

comunque seriamente te se t'inkazzavi il giusto a quella le passava la fantasia de farte cause pe' spilla' quattrini anche perche' me pare de capi' che manco ci sono figli e quando ti sveglierai ed uscirai le palle, licenziate e lavori in nero senza farle sape' i cazzi tuoi cosi' poi vedi se te considerera' ancora solo un coglione fatto e finito...

cause...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> sono talmente addormentato che ho le prove degli hotel dove hanno soggiornato assieme.
> Fossi stato un coglione come dici tu, l'avrei presa a schiaffi e buttata fuori di casa, beccandomi una bella denuncia e dovendole pagare un fracco di soldi di mantenimento e compagnia bella.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquillo....stermy è un po irruento...ma non è cattivo!
> 
> 
> STEEEEEEEEEEEE smettila di torturare sto povero ragazzo! non è sempre tutto cosi semplice



si, si, ho capito la bontà delle sue intenzioni, don't worry. Certe situazioni in effetti sono chiare solo se le vivi per davvero. In effetti anche il mio miglior amico reagisce sempre come stermy, dandomi del coglione ogni giorno


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esageri...
> Sempre facile per te...
> Ma non ci sei passato in mezzo...
> Fai schifo...
> ...


ao' coglione sciroccato sei te che fa schifo dalla testa ai piedi e pure quei rottami che te evano le croste...

io non faccio passare le vittime di adulterio come deboli ma solo chi permette de farse tratta' come una pezza da piedi e c'ha paura pure della propria ombra...

ma vedi d'anna' a caga' na' vorta pe' tutte.....


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> sono talmente addormentato che ho le prove degli hotel dove hanno soggiornato assieme.
> Fossi stato un coglione come dici tu, l'avrei presa a schiaffi e buttata fuori di casa, beccandomi una bella denuncia e dovendole pagare un fracco di soldi di mantenimento e compagnia bella.


ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> si, si, ho capito la bontà delle sue intenzioni, don't worry. Certe situazioni in effetti sono chiare solo se le vivi per davvero. In effetti anche il mio miglior amico reagisce sempre come stermy, dandomi del coglione ogni giorno


ma perche' obbiettivamente e' la parte che stai interpretando...

a na' zoccola del genere invece i cazzi sempre acidi le devi da'...

ahahahah


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' obbiettivamente e' la parte che stai interpretando...
> 
> a na' zoccola del genere invece i cazzi sempre acidi le devi da'...
> 
> ahahahah


ma li avrà di sicuro, è solo questione di poco tempo. Se agivo come dici tu, i cazzi acidi li avevo io (oltre a tutte le sofferenze che sto provando)


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se non sei ricco e non hai grossi capitali da difendere NON fare la giudiziale.
> Credimi nutrirai solo gli avvocati.
> Un mio amico ha fatto così, dato che voleva andarsene.
> Le ha detto quanto vale la nostra villa? Vale tot.
> ...



se conoscessi tutti gli aspetti della mia situazione, capiresti invece che la giudiziale è la soluzione non migliore, ma l'unica logica possibile.


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> non posso farlo. Non mi conviene, e di sicuro è ciò che vorrebbe lei (e l'amante). Far passare me dalla parte del torto.
> *Tieni presente che addirittura il suo avvocato ha tentato di concordare con me la consensuale chiedendo una paccata di soldi come buonuscita..*.ci mancava solo che la lasciassi andar via a testa alta e con soldi in tasca. I soldi, se li vuole, che li chieda all'amante (che a quanto ho capito ne ha molti più di me).
> Comunque ripeto, a parte la rabbia, purtroppo dentro il mio cuore restano ferite pesanti, dato che l'ho sposata perchè ne ero davvero innamorato, e faccio fatica ancora adesso, dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto, a dimenticarla. Ma ci riuscirò.


Pure??
Senza vergogna!!! 
Fatti forza Cris! La vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> se conoscessi tutti gli aspetti della mia situazione, capiresti invece che la giudiziale è la soluzione non migliore, ma l'unica logica possibile.


Buona fortuna allora...
E fa in modo di avere un bravo avvocato puntando a obiettivi realistici...
Ricorda hai citato in giudizio tua moglie: lei non se ne starà con le mani in mano.
I colpi bassi non si conteranno...


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> in effetti il mio matrimonialista dopo che ha sentito la mia storia s'è sfregato le mani contentissimo del caso che gli ho presentato su un piatto d'argento (completo di prove schiaccianti e inequivocabili dei tradimenti).
> Comunque di reazioni ne ho avute eccome. Però sono un tipo molto calmo e riflessivo, quindi sfogo le mie rabbie e frustrazioni con altri mezzi.


:up::up:
Grande matrimonialista....me lo sono immaginato così: 


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Grande matrimonialista....me lo sono immaginato così: View attachment 5114
> 
> 
> :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buona fortuna allora...
> E fa in modo di avere un bravo avvocato puntando a obiettivi realistici...
> Ricorda hai citato in giudizio tua moglie: lei non se ne starà con le mani in mano.
> I colpi bassi non si conteranno...


ho semplicemente fatto ciò che dovevo fare, di fronte ad un reiterato e mai ammesso tradimento. Che potevo fare? Darle pure dei soldi? Pagare la persona che mi sta facendo soffrire così tanto? Eh no, cazzo. Può fare ciò che vuole lei. Io non ho assolutissimamente nulla da nascondere, solo tutto l'amore che provavo per lei. E ai colpi bassi (qualora ne tentasse qualcuno) sarebbero pure falsità, e quindi sarebbero calunnie facilmente denunciabili. 
Ripeto, se conosceste tutta la mia situazione, capireste che la giudiziale è stata una scelta obbligata, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> ho semplicemente fatto ciò che dovevo fare, di fronte ad un reiterato e mai ammesso tradimento. Che potevo fare? Darle pure dei soldi? Pagare la persona che mi sta facendo soffrire così tanto? Eh no, cazzo. Può fare ciò che vuole lei. Io non ho assolutissimamente nulla da nascondere, solo tutto l'amore che provavo per lei. E ai colpi bassi (qualora ne tentasse qualcuno) sarebbero pure falsità, e quindi sarebbero calunnie facilmente denunciabili.
> Ripeto, se conosceste tutta la mia situazione, capireste che la giudiziale è stata una scelta obbligata, in tutti i sensi.


Non ci capiamo...
Cris io non penso che tu sia stupido a fare la giudiziale: io ti chiedo solo quanto sei convinto che le cose andranno come vorrai tu. Sai io sono dell'opinione che in tribunale non contino le verità, ma solo quanto gli avvocati sono bravi a fare credere o passare come tale. E qui non dico che gli avvocato sono stronzi, ma che il loro lavoro è difendere il proprio cliente.
Non tu devi dare dei soldi a lei, ma lei a te...proprio per non rovinarsi in una giudiziale no?
Cioè tu dici: hai un altro.
Meglio che ci separiamo.
Ognun per sè no?
Se lei lavora e non avete figli, tu che obblighi hai nei suoi confronti?
Ci sono interessi immobliari di mezzo?
Comunione dei beni?

Lei accetta la separazione?

Mi spiace per la scelta obbligata...
Nel mio mondo le coppie si mettono d'accordo prima come fare no?

Cioè cosa ci rimetti se lei se ne va?
E lascia stare il pensiero punitivo o risarcimenti.

Ragiona così: non ti voglio più al mio fianco perchè mi hai ferito e deluso.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo...
> Cris io non penso che tu sia stupido a fare la giudiziale: io ti chiedo solo quanto sei convinto che le cose andranno come vorrai tu. Sai io sono dell'opinione che in tribunale non contino le verità, ma solo quanto gli avvocati sono bravi a fare credere o passare come tale. E qui non dico che gli avvocato sono stronzi, ma che il loro lavoro è difendere il proprio cliente.
> Non tu devi dare dei soldi a lei, ma lei a te...proprio per non rovinarsi in una giudiziale no?
> Cioè tu dici: hai un altro.
> ...


Però se lu è sicuro di non aver alcun tipo di scheletro nell'armadio forse fa la scelta giusta.
Soprattutto se lei fino ad ora si è fatta mantenere, con una consensuale lui dovrebbe continuare a mantenerla, o dico una cazzata?


----------



## Cris (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo...
> Cris io non penso che tu sia stupido a fare la giudiziale: io ti chiedo solo quanto sei convinto che le cose andranno come vorrai tu. Sai io sono dell'opinione che in tribunale non contino le verità, ma solo quanto gli avvocati sono bravi a fare credere o passare come tale. E qui non dico che gli avvocato sono stronzi, ma che il loro lavoro è difendere il proprio cliente.
> Non tu devi dare dei soldi a lei, ma lei a te...proprio per non rovinarsi in una giudiziale no?
> Cioè tu dici: hai un altro.
> ...


forse non mi sono espresso bene fin dall'inizio: lei non voleva la separazione, perchè per più di un mese, nonostante le avessi detto che sapevo per certo e avevo le prove dei suoi tradimenti, lei ha continuato imperterrita a negare e assolutamente a non accettare la proposta che anche tu hai suggerito (mi hai deluso, esci da questa casa e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro). Lei questo non l'ha voluto fare e mi ha costretto a farle mandare la lettera dal mio avvocato. Dopodichè lei ha tentato tramite il suo avvocato la strada della consensuale chiedendomi un sacco di soldi (proporzionati alle mie possibilità). Naturalmente nulla riguardo altre cose, dato che la casa è mia e siamo in regime di separazione dei beni. Ma di fronte a tutte le evidenze che nei mesi precedenti avevo raccolto riguardo le sue infedeltà, perchè mai avrei dovuto accettare di darle anche la buonuscita? Tieni presente che sia il mio avvocato, che un altro amico di famiglia, nonostante in linea di massima siano sempre favorevoli alla consensuale, nel mio specifico caso entrambi mi hanno consigliato assolutamente la via giudiziale. Certo, lo svantaggio è il tempo che devo trascorrere in attesa dell'udienza. E questo in effetti è un problema, che sto faticosamente cercando di superare e combattere.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> forse non mi sono espresso bene fin dall'inizio: lei non voleva la separazione, perchè per più di un mese, nonostante le avessi detto che sapevo per certo e avevo le prove dei suoi tradimenti, lei ha continuato imperterrita a negare e assolutamente a non accettare la proposta che anche tu hai suggerito (mi hai deluso, esci da questa casa e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro). Lei questo non l'ha voluto fare e mi ha costretto a farle mandare la lettera dal mio avvocato. Dopodichè lei ha tentato tramite il suo avvocato la strada della consensuale chiedendomi un sacco di soldi (proporzionati alle mie possibilità). Naturalmente nulla riguardo altre cose, dato che la casa è mia e siamo in regime di separazione dei beni. Ma di fronte a tutte le evidenze che nei mesi precedenti avevo raccolto riguardo le sue infedeltà, perchè mai avrei dovuto accettare di darle anche la buonuscita? Tieni presente che sia il mio avvocato, che un altro amico di famiglia, nonostante in linea di massima siano sempre favorevoli alla consensuale, nel mio specifico caso entrambi mi hanno consigliato assolutamente la via giudiziale. Certo, lo svantaggio è il tempo che devo trascorrere in attesa dell'udienza. E questo in effetti è un problema, che sto faticosamente cercando di superare e combattere.


Immaginavo fosse così
Secondo me fai bene


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immaginavo fosse così
> Secondo me fai bene



anche secondo me


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche secondo me


Idem


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immaginavo fosse così
> Secondo me fai bene


Pure per me... purtroppo. Cris... tieni duro, non deve essere facile... ma ne uscirai!


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> forse non mi sono espresso bene fin dall'inizio: lei non voleva la separazione, perchè per più di un mese, nonostante le avessi detto che sapevo per certo e avevo le prove dei suoi tradimenti, lei ha continuato imperterrita a negare e assolutamente a non accettare la proposta che anche tu hai suggerito (mi hai deluso, esci da questa casa e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro). Lei questo non l'ha voluto fare e mi ha costretto a farle mandare la lettera dal mio avvocato. Dopodichè lei ha tentato tramite il suo avvocato la strada della consensuale chiedendomi un sacco di soldi (proporzionati alle mie possibilità). Naturalmente nulla riguardo altre cose, dato che la casa è mia e siamo in regime di separazione dei beni. Ma di fronte a tutte le evidenze che nei mesi precedenti avevo raccolto riguardo le sue infedeltà, perchè mai avrei dovuto accettare di darle anche la buonuscita? Tieni presente che sia il mio avvocato, che un altro amico di famiglia, nonostante in linea di massima siano sempre favorevoli alla consensuale, nel mio specifico caso entrambi mi hanno consigliato assolutamente la via giudiziale. Certo, lo svantaggio è il tempo che devo trascorrere in attesa dell'udienza. E questo in effetti è un problema, che sto faticosamente cercando di superare e combattere.


che film dell'orrore.. purtroppo a volte è anche tutto questo meccanismo a tenere in piedi storie sbagliate o finite.. si gira sempre intorno ai soldi, altrimenti sarebbe facile, ognuno per la sua strada


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però se lu è sicuro di non aver alcun tipo di scheletro nell'armadio forse fa la scelta giusta.
> Soprattutto se lei fino ad ora si è fatta mantenere, con una consensuale lui dovrebbe continuare a mantenerla, o dico una cazzata?


Non mi pare che centri.
Una separazione sancisce solo che due persone per incompatibilità non possono più convivere.
Se sei in età di lavoro ti arrangi eh?
Non so comunque se venga meno il dovere di mutuo soccorso.

Ma ricordiamoci sempre che due persone separate. 
Sono ancora coniugi.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi pare che centri.
> Una separazione sancisce solo che due persone per incompatibilità non possono più convivere.
> Se sei in età di lavoro ti arrangi eh?
> Non so comunque se venga meno il dovere di mutuo soccorso.
> ...



e quindi? secondo me fa bene a fare la giudiziale...visto come si sta comportando lei!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> forse non mi sono espresso bene fin dall'inizio: lei non voleva la separazione, perchè per più di un mese, nonostante le avessi detto che sapevo per certo e avevo le prove dei suoi tradimenti, lei ha continuato imperterrita a negare e assolutamente a non accettare la proposta che anche tu hai suggerito (mi hai deluso, esci da questa casa e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro). Lei questo non l'ha voluto fare e mi ha costretto a farle mandare la lettera dal mio avvocato. Dopodichè lei ha tentato tramite il suo avvocato la strada della consensuale chiedendomi un sacco di soldi (proporzionati alle mie possibilità). Naturalmente nulla riguardo altre cose, dato che la casa è mia e siamo in regime di separazione dei beni. Ma di fronte a tutte le evidenze che nei mesi precedenti avevo raccolto riguardo le sue infedeltà, perchè mai avrei dovuto accettare di darle anche la buonuscita? Tieni presente che sia il mio avvocato, che un altro amico di famiglia, nonostante in linea di massima siano sempre favorevoli alla consensuale, nel mio specifico caso entrambi mi hanno consigliato assolutamente la via giudiziale. Certo, lo svantaggio è il tempo che devo trascorrere in attesa dell'udienza. E questo in effetti è un problema, che sto faticosamente cercando di superare e combattere.


Beh ovvio gli avvocati dicono...
Se non è così è pomì...
Si va in giudiziale no?

Ma se lei è innamorata di lui...non vuole andare con lui?

Lo svantaggio non è solo il tempo: ma anche i costi.

Se tua moglie non lavora e non ha dei beni: che cosa le puoi togliere? Nulla no?


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ovvio gli avvocati dicono...
> Se non è così è pomì...
> Si va in giudiziale no?
> 
> ...


la giudiziale se la paga lei .....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ovvio gli avvocati dicono...
> Se non è così è pomì...
> Si va in giudiziale no?
> 
> ...


Ma lui non vuole toglierle nulla. Non vuole darle nulla. E' diverso....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi? secondo me fa bene a fare la giudiziale...visto come si sta comportando lei!


E vabbè...
1) Vai a leggerti la legislazione sul matrimonio
2) Vai a leggerti che cos'è una separazione legale
3) Già che ci sei leggi che cosa è un divorzio
4) Alla fine leggi la differenza tra consensuale e giudiziale.

La giudiziale scatta quando i due non riescono ad intendersi, la consensuale è come dire la formula semplificata per evitare tutto l'iter di una giudiziale che si combatte tra avvocati e non tra coniugi.

Ma è strana lei eh?
In genere le donne che hanno un altro uomo...vogliono andare con lui no?

La domanda è: perchè vuole stare con il marito?

Ma ricorda due sposati: per legge: devono ( dovrebbero) convivere.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E vabbè...
> 1) Vai a leggerti la legislazione sul matrimonio
> 2) Vai a leggerti che cos'è una separazione legale
> 3) Già che ci sei leggi che cosa è un divorzio
> ...



ci poteva pensare prima di fare la stronza che voleva stare col marito!
perchè non vuole andare con l'altro? perchè magari anche l'altro è sposato non lascia la moglie per lei!

per legge dovrebbero convivere???  

due sposati più che convivere dovrebbero rispettarsi è divero


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole toglierle nulla. Non vuole darle nulla. E' diverso....


Oh santa patata
Se non hai diritto a nulla
Nulla ti viene dato no?

Secondo te a cosa ha diritto lei?

Ovvio che se lei non accetta l'istanza di separazione ci si accomoda no?
Ti dico...dammi questo maritino che io mi levo dalle palle no?

E non sai quanti con questo discorso si sistemano per direttissima ed evitano la giudiziale...

Ti dico...
Senti cara quanto vuoi per andartene a fare in culo?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci poteva pensare prima di fare la stronza che voleva stare col marito!
> perchè non vuole andare con l'altro? perchè magari anche l'altro è sposato non lascia la moglie per lei!
> 
> per legge dovrebbero convivere???
> ...


Si va ben...
Nel regno del ma e del se...

Allora nel regno del ma e del se
Num ne sarei mai sposato

Perchè tanto su ogni donna troverei una montagna di ma e se...per cui non sposarti no?


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh santa patata
> Se non hai diritto a nulla
> Nulla ti viene dato no?
> 
> ...



quanto vuoi???????? quanto vuoi???????????
ma te ne vai fare in culo per direttissima senza passare dal via!


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La giudiziale scatta quando i due non riescono ad intendersi, la consensuale è come dire la formula semplificata per evitare tutto l'iter di una giudiziale che si combatte tra avvocati e non tra coniugi.


La giudiziale scatta anche quando è solo uno dei coniugi a volersi separare e l'altro no e anche in casi di addebito.


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quanto vuoi???????? quanto vuoi???????????
> ma te ne vai fare in culo per direttissima senza passare dal via!


:rotfl: Quoto!!!! Ma vedi tu se anche per mandare a fare in culo bisogna pagare....


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: Quoto!!!! Ma vedi tu se anche per mandare a fare in culo bisogna pagare....


e daje-.... non scusa ma a me ste cose fanno partire l'embolo


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci poteva pensare prima di fare la stronza che voleva stare col marito!
> perchè non vuole andare con l'altro? perchè magari anche l'altro è sposato non lascia la moglie per lei!
> 
> per legge dovrebbero convivere???
> ...


:up::up:
brava Simy
la convenienza non è cosa da nulla


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e daje-.... non scusa ma a me ste cose fanno partire l'embolo


Pure a me simy!


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up::up:
> brava Simy
> la convenienza non è cosa da nulla


non per tutti purtoppo



Eliade ha detto:


> Pure a me simy!


 non avevo dubbi


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non per tutti purtoppo


e lo dici a me?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh santa patata
> Se non hai diritto a nulla
> Nulla ti viene dato no?
> 
> ...


Ma perchè lui gli deve dare qualcosa quando ha la ragione al 100% e può non darle nulla.
La consensuale aveva senso se lei si levava dalle balle senza chiedere nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> La giudiziale scatta anche quando è solo uno dei coniugi a volersi separare e l'altro no e anche in casi di addebito.


Si hai ragione eliade sentito con le mie orecchie...
Ma a quanti di noi capita di agire per buon senso, anzichè orgoglio ferito?
Esempio io fossi lui, mando la lettera.
Poi visto che risponde picche, intanto il denaro che dovrei dare all'avvocato ci vado alle maldive con le donnine allegre.
Poi torno con il conto in banca zero e dico.
Bon cara adesso vendo la casa perchè non ho più un soldo.
E quel che sarà sarà...

Altro caso...
Un comune d'Italia non mi ha mai pagato un concerto.
Bon anzichè fargli causa, ho detto ok...datemi quel che potete come recupero spese e ognun per sè.
Ovvio io so ora che mai più accetterò proposte di lavoro da quell'ente no?
Perchè è stato moroso nei miei confronti, ok non ho fatto valere i miei diritti, ma mi hanno comunque riconosciuto la metà di quello che mi dovevano.

Il mio amico Gianni De Toni...
Quando la moglie non se ne voleva andare...
Ha venduto tutti i suoi capitali e si è dileguato investendo tutto nella sua passione noleggio elicotteri...e quando la signora è venuta a battere cassa...le ha risposto ti do un pezzo di elicottero...

http://www.spyproject.com/1/post/20...ze-sui-tradimenti-e-spionaggio-coniugale.html




«Per una ripicca contro l'ex sta provocando uno sconquasso giudiziario», commenta incredula l'avv. Maria Antonietta Fochesato. La ripicca di Gianni De Toni, secondo il legale della donna, è quella di non avere voluto pagare gli alimenti all'ex compagna Paola Manea, che ha ingaggiato un estenuante braccio di ferro penale e civile. Lo sconquasso, invece, è che De Toni per non avere voluto finora versare i 40 mila euro (più gli interessi maturati) stabiliti dal tribunale civile, è andato incontro ad azioni giudiziarie che hanno dapprima portato al fallimento della sua società Elipiù, quindi all' incriminazione per bancarotta fraudolenta patrimoniale.
Così per il crac da oltre un milione di euro della ditta di trasporto aereo Elipiù srl, che gestiva una flotta di elicotteri e che è fallita il 14 settembre 2007, dopo tre anni di inchiesta svolta anche all'estero con rogatoria in Svizzera, la procura sta inviando in questi giorni gli avvisi di conclusione degli indagini, informando quattro persone che ha intenzione di processarle, con ruoli diversi, per il tracollo finanziario.
Il pm Claudia Dal Martello in oltre due pagine fitte fitte di numeri, date e circostanze rilevanti sotto l'aspetto penale, è convinta che l'imprenditore e pilota d'elicotteri Gianni De Toni, 57 anni, di Creazzo (avv. Edda Grasselli e Giorgio Destro), abbia agito dolosamente per provocare il dissesto di Elipiù srl, dichiarata insolvente per un credito al quale avrebbe potuto fare fronte comodamente visto il suo ingente patrimonio.
De Toni, una volta finito nei pasticci sotto l'incalzare delle azioni della ex, ha venduto la sua signorile villa Valmarana Scola Camerini di Creazzo, valutata oltre 6 milioni di euro, alla figlia per poche centinaia di migliaia euro, scatenando la reazione dei creditori che hanno avviato un'azione revocatoria trascritta in conservatoria, sostenendo che la cessione è simulata. Oltre all'ex compagna Manea, si sono accordati in tribunale il curatore fallimentare Giovanni Sandrini e l'ex socio Federico Zecchin che battono cassa.
Con De Toni rischiano il processo il commercialista Stefano Niero, 43 anni, di Thiene (avv. Pierluigi Vinci) e Antonio e Giovanni Girotto, rispettivamente padre e figlio di 77 e 45 anni, residenti a Bassano (avv. Roberto Rigoni Stern). I tre presunti complici in qualità di amministratori delle ditte Elicars srl, Eliplus srl e Avio srl avrebbero aiutato De Toni, che di fatto le avrebbe amministratore, ad arrecare un grave pregiudizio ai creditori. In pratica, è la tesi sostenuta dalla procura, i due Girotto e Niero sarebbero stati degli amministratori formali per favorire De Toni, il quale per una questione di principio contro la sua ex donna ha imboccato una strada pericolosa e priva di ritorno vista l'obbligatorietà dell'azione penale.
Scrive il giudice Stefano Furlani nell'ordinanza con la quale sono stati sequestrati alcuni elicotteri - quelli della Avio srl sono stati nel frattempo restituiti -, che «sono stati acquisiti numerosi e inequivocabili indizi circa il grave stato di insolvenza in cui versava da lungo tempo la società Elipiù srl e , nel contempo, di fraudolenti atti di disposizione del patrimonio senza dubbio diretti a "svuotare" il patrimonio di Elipiù a chiaro danno dei numerosi creditori».
Tra le simulazioni di vendita contestate a De Toni, quella dell'elicottero A 109 MKII acquistato nel maggio 2001 da Elipiù per 1,2 milioni di euro, a favore di Elicars l'11 aprile 2007 «al prezzo irrisorio di 200 mila euro, solo fittiziamente corrisposto sottoforma di compensazione debiti». Ma De Toni, incalza il pm Dal Martello, l'anno prima del fallimento di Elipù si sarebbe rimborsato sotto la voce "finanziamento soci" 135 mila euro; inoltre, 357 mila euro per fatture aperte da Elipù verso Elicars nel quadriennio 2003-2006, oltre a 51 mila euro che De Toni avrebbe stornato per acconti su fatture.
Non solo, il curatore Sandrini ha informato la procura che De Toni avrebbe fatto sparire dalla sede della società gran parte degli arredi e degli strumenti operativi, nascondendo in un immobile un simulatore di volo e numerosi ricambi di elicotteri. Per ultimo, ci sarebbe stata anche la cessione simulata di un altro elicottero, l'AS350B2, senza che fosse versato l'adeguato corrispettivo.
«Per ogni punto del capo d'imputazione steso dalla procura - replica l'avv. Grasselli - ci difenderemo con dati di fatto per dimostrare che la ricostruzione accusatoria non è corretta».

Ivano Tolettini


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè lui gli deve dare qualcosa quando ha la ragione al 100% e può non darle nulla.
> La consensuale aveva senso se lei si levava dalle balle senza chiedere nulla.


Si cara...
Anche se io vado in un ristorante e non pago il conto...
L'oste ha tutte le ragioni al 100%.
Ma siamo in Italia
Io trovo l'avvocato che dimostra che io ho ragione perchè il tuo cibo è avariato
E ti conviene incassare il colpo se non vuoi pubblicità negativa...

Chiedi a Lothar che si fa...
Con i clienti morosi...
Chiedigli se fa causa o se cerca con le buone di recuperare qualcosa...

Cerchi di mediare...

Ma nella realtà dei fatti, nessuno sa, appunto in mezzo alla coppia, cosa decidono tra loro due...

Ci sono casi in cui uno dice...
Dammi duecento euro in più al mese e io non ti faccio storie con il figlio...

Che senso ha...rimetterci 100 in avvocati, quando potevo darti 50 e ti toglievi dalle balle...

Un conto è il buon senso, un conto sono le vie di principio no?

Altro esempio quante coppie cercano di mordere il freno perchè sanno che una separazione sarebbe disastrosa per entrambi? E si dicono...ok...quando ci saranno delle buone condizioni ok...intanto stiamo qui e cerchiamo di non pestarci i piedi...

Altro esempio...
Un noto carrozziere della mia valle...ha messo in fattura un sacco di pezzi che non ha cambiato.
Volevo fargli causa...
Tutti quelli del settore mi hanno detto lascia perdere che ci rimetti la casa con quello lì...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si cara...
> Anche se io vado in un ristorante e non pago il conto...
> L'oste ha tutte le ragioni al 100%.
> Ma siamo in Italia
> ...


Ma se io ho molti soldi potrei anche decidere di dare 100 agli avvocati pur di non dare nulla a te che sei una stronza!
Perchè no? Io lo farei


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se io ho molti soldi potrei anche decidere di dare 100 agli avvocati pur di non dare nulla a te che sei una stronza!
> Perchè no? Io lo farei


Si ognuno sceglie...
Io però ho imparato a far gli affari dai ricchi e non dai poveri.
I poveri fanno la giudiziale: i ricchi no.
Stai tranquilla che Gianni è sciallo e la moglie frigge...
A tutt'oggi lei non è riuscita a mettere mano ad un centesimo del suo capitale...eheheheheheheheeheheh...

Uno può anche scegliere di rendersi insolvibile in ogni senso...eheheheheehe

Tenersi tutto e non dare niente a nessuno no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

http://www.questioni-coniugali.com/...e-conseguenze-delladdebito-della-separazione/


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

http://www.questioni-coniugali.com/...il-giudice-alla-prima-udienza-di-separazione/


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono casi in cui uno dice...
> Dammi duecento euro in più al mese e io non ti faccio storie con il figlio...


Che schifo.... So che ci sono di questi genitori così ma sono delle vere merde


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che schifo.... So che ci sono di questi genitori così ma sono delle vere merde


Ma ste robe succedono...
E' il mondo...
Quando è in aceto è in aceto....

Vorrei dire una roba ai traditi.
Ok lei ha un altro.
Ok vi ha pesantemente umiliato.
Ma non penso che percorrere la strada della vendetta sia utile.
Penso che resistere sia la strada migliore.
Ma è anche vero che non è facile liberarsi di un coniuge che non vuole andarsene.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> quindi tu al mio posto le avresti dato un sacco di soldi e l'avresti lasciata andar via a testa alta con la consensuale, invece di aspettare un paio di mesi la giudiziale con cui sicuramente non si beccherà un soldo? Scusa, ma non sono ricco, e la situazione in questo momento del mio settore lavorativo non è nemmeno tanto tranquilla.



Arrivo solo adesso, non ho letto le altre risposte.

Vivo una giudiziale, e ti assicuro che anche senza figli è lunga e costosa.
Certo, se vinci lei si dovrà addossare anche le spese legali, MA non credere che ci vorrà poco tempo, e intanto sborsi tu, e stiamo parlando di migliaia e migliaia di euro.
E per quanto la legge sia una, i giudici sono tanti, e se ti capita uno/una con strane idee, non è detto che tu non ne esca bene. 

Alla fine, sì, lei non avrò diritto all'assegno di mantenimento, ma se è indipendente, non ne ha diritto neppure adesso. Nè alla casa.
Mooooolto meglio mettersi d'accordo con una consensuale.

Magari, con lo spauracchio della giudiziale e i suoi costi, puoi ottenere una consensuale che sia più favorevole a te.

Pensaci. Non è detto che il tuo avvocato che ti sostiene nella giudiziale, stia pensando al tuo interesse... quanto al suo...


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Arrivo solo adesso, non ho letto le altre risposte.
> 
> Vivo una giudiziale, e ti assicuro che anche senza figli è lunga e costosa.
> Certo, se vinci lei si dovrà addossare anche le spese legali, MA non credere che ci vorrà poco tempo, e intanto sborsi tu, e stiamo parlando di migliaia e migliaia di euro.
> ...


Perdonami, ma perché dovrebbe costare cosi tanto se il mio caso  è cosi semplice. Inoltre ho gia detto che lei l' unica consensuale che vuol fare è quella con soldi come buonuscita. Ti pare logico che io accetti? L'avvocato comunque è un mio amico. E sa bene che non ho grandi disponibilita. Tantomeno la cifra che mi ha chiesto mia moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma perché dovrebbe costare cosi tanto se il mio caso  è cosi semplice. Inoltre ho gia detto che lei l' unica consensuale che vuol fare è quella con soldi come buonuscita. Ti pare logico che io accetti? L'avvocato comunque è un mio amico. E sa bene che non ho grandi disponibilita. Tantomeno la cifra che mi ha chiesto mia moglie.


Mettiamo che la giudiziale ti costerà 50 mila euro.
Fai prima a dire a tua moglie ti do 25 mila e levati dalle palle no?
Costa tanto perchè è lunga.
Poi ci sono i ricorsi ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma più riesci a trattare con lei in privata sede meglio stai no?

ma chiudi i rubinetti no?
Non dirmi che lei non lavora e avete il conto cointestato eh?
Non dirmi questo.


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma perché dovrebbe costare cosi tanto se il mio caso  è cosi semplice. Inoltre ho gia detto che lei l' unica consensuale che vuol fare è quella con soldi come buonuscita. Ti pare logico che io accetti? L'avvocato comunque è un mio amico. E sa bene che non ho grandi disponibilita. Tantomeno la cifra che mi ha chiesto mia moglie.


ciao
che tristezza chiedere la buona uscita monetaria, suona come un ricatto
una mia amica sta divorziando, con una giudiziale (voluta da lui) è una cosa un poco lunga, devi armarti di pazienza, ma non è una cosa impossibile
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mettiamo che la giudiziale ti costerà 50 mila euro.
> Fai prima a dire a tua moglie ti do 25 mila e levati dalle palle no?
> Costa tanto perchè è lunga.
> Poi ci sono i ricorsi ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


50 mila euro? Ma di che parli? E che ricorsi può fare lei? Dire che non ha nessun amante? Che negli hotel in cui è stata con lui discutevano di politica? Inoltre nessuno dei due dispone di quelle cifre. Forse non è chiaro. Ma io non ho nessuno scheletro nell'armadio e l'unica colpevole della separazione è lei. Ti garantisco che basterebbe un decimo delle prove che ho per convincere qualsiasi giudice, anche il piu distratto del modo che la colpa è solo sua della fine del matrimonio.


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> che tristezza chiedere la buona uscita monetaria, suona come un ricatto
> una mia amica sta divorziando, con una giudiziale (voluta da lui) è una cosa un poco lunga, devi armarti di pazienza, ma non è una cosa impossibile
> in bocca al lupo


Lo è, un ricatto bello e buono. E il suo amante sono convinto sia complice. Ecco perché sarebbe stato assurdo darle soldi. Comunque quando ho tempo spiegherò piu dettagli cosi sicuramente capirete molte cose. Dico solo che lei non è italiana...


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma perché dovrebbe costare cosi tanto se il mio caso  è cosi semplice. Inoltre ho gia detto che lei l' unica consensuale che vuol fare è quella con soldi come buonuscita. Ti pare logico che io accetti? L'avvocato comunque è un mio amico. E sa bene che non ho grandi disponibilita. Tantomeno la cifra che mi ha chiesto mia moglie.



Guarda.

Te la metto nel peggiore dei casi.
Per te il caso è semplice. Ma.

Il tradimento è motivo di addebito solo se dimostri che è quello il motivo della separazione. Lei trova -se è stronza, non lo so, ma qualche volta con le giudiziali ci si diventa- qualcuno che dica che no, lei stava già pensando alla separazione perchè tu non la consideravi, perchè rifiutavi i rapporti sessuali (anche questo è motivo di addebito).

Metti che trovi il giudice che nella vita privata ha tradito perchè il marito la trascurava, ergo tende a immedesimarsi con lei...
Finisce che spendi:

avvocato (se è tuo amico spero poco, am gratis no)
causa (ancora da determinare, ma migliaia di euro tra bolli e vari)
perizia psicologica sulla coppia (10000 euro)

e non ottieni nulla.

Ok, scenario peggiore. Ma tienine conto.

Cosa può ottenere tua moglie con la consensuale?
Assegno di mantenimento no visto che lavora
La casa...

se l'hai comprata tu prima del matrimonio, no.
Se l'hai comprata tu dopo il matrimonio in separazione dei beni, no.
Se l'hai comprata tu in comunione dei beni, le spetta la metà pure con addebito.
se l'hai comprata tu in comunione dei beni dopo il matrimonio, ma con soldi di eredità, non le spetta nulla in ogni caso.

Cambia l'eredità se muori. Ma credo tu non abbia intenzione di morire a breve.

Sui soldi che "tua moglie" ha chiesto per la consensuale... guarda, sono richieste sballate che fanno gli avvocati quasi di default, sapendo che poi ci si abbassa parecchio.
Gli avvocati si possono parlare anche tra loro senza che voi dobbiate discutere, per arrivare a un accordo che vada bene e sia equo.

Pensaci.


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Lo è, un ricatto bello e buono. E il suo amante sono convinto sia complice. Ecco perché sarebbe stato assurdo darle soldi. Comunque quando ho tempo spiegherò piu dettagli cosi sicuramente capirete molte cose. Dico solo che lei non è italiana...


E aggiungo anche che ultimamente ho scoperto cose del suo passato che se le avessi sapute prima mi sarei ben guardato dal sposarla. Referenze che potrò mostrare alla giudiziale. A dir poco imbarazzanti. Purtroppo l'amore che provavo per lei non mi consentiva di dar credito a certi sospetti, ma dopo aver approfondito le ricerche...purtroppo ho aperto gli occhi tardi


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda.
> 
> Te la metto nel peggiore dei casi.
> Per te il caso è semplice. Ma.
> ...


Per farti capire che non sono sprovveduto: rapporti sessuali? Li ha man mano evitati lei, e ho scritti in cui io mi lamentavo con lei chiedendole i motivi di questa sua freddezza. La casa è


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Per farti capire che non sono sprovveduto: rapporti sessuali? Li ha man mano evitati lei, e ho scritti in cui io mi lamentavo con lei chiedendole i motivi di questa sua freddezza. La casa è


La casa è mia da prima del matrimonio. E abbiamo conti separati e lavoriamo entrambi.


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> E aggiungo anche che ultimamente ho scoperto cose del suo passato che se le avessi sapute prima mi sarei ben guardato dal sposarla. Referenze che potrò mostrare alla giudiziale. A dir poco imbarazzanti. Purtroppo l'amore che provavo per lei non mi consentiva di dar credito a certi sospetti, ma dopo aver approfondito le ricerche...purtroppo ho aperto gli occhi tardi


Matrimonio con te per farsi dare la cittadinanza e per avere un'entrata sicura?


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Matrimonio con te per farsi dare la cittadinanza e per avere un'entrata sicura?


Può essere. Ma è il tradimento la causa della fine del matrimonio.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Può essere. Ma è il tradimento la causa della fine del matrimonio.


Cris, non devi convincere me.

Io nella MIA vicenda ero convintissima di tante cose, e le mie certezze si sono sgretolate una a una davanti a pregiudizi, opinioni personali, bassezze.

Cosa ricavi dalla giudiziale? Se è "solo" (capisco che non sia poco, metto tra virgolette) una soddisfazione personale, pensaci bene, perchè le cose potrebbero non essere lineari come sono e ti sembrano.

La ex moglie del padre di una mia conoscente... all'ultimo momento lo ha accusato di molestie sessuali nei confronti del loro figlio. Falsissimo, ma...


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cris, non devi convincere me.
> 
> Io nella MIA vicenda ero convintissima di tante cose, e le mie certezze si sono sgretolate una a una davanti a pregiudizi, opinioni personali, bassezze.
> 
> ...


Ci ricavo che non cedo al suo ricatto e di sicuro risparmio molti soldi. RIguardo le false accuse, LOL dai, vanno dimostrate altrimenti la denuncio per calunnia e perde pure il permesso di soggiorno. Dai, per favore, non sono cosi sprovveduto )))


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> La casa è mia da prima del matrimonio. E abbiamo conti separati e lavoriamo entrambi.


Ecco.
Anche con la consensuale non avrebbe nè assegno nè la casa.
Proponile il TUO accordo per la consensuale e vedi come reagisce, ricordandole cosa rischia con la giudiziale (pagare tutte le spese)

Provarci non costa nulla, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ci ricavo che non cedo al suo ricatto e *di sicuro risparmio molti soldi*. RIguardo le false accuse, LOL dai, vanno dimostrate altrimenti la denuncio per calunnia e perde pure il permesso di soggiorno. Dai, per favore, non sono cosi sprovveduto )))



Che ti posso dire, te lo auguro...


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Anche con la consensuale non avrebbe nè assegno nè la casa.
> Proponile il TUO accordo per la consensuale e vedi come reagisce, ricordandole cosa rischia con la giudiziale (pagare tutte le spese)
> 
> Provarci non costa nulla, no?


Forse non hai seguito il thread. Io ci ho provato a chiederle la consensuale. E lei tramite il suo avvocato l'ha caricata con una assurda buonuscita. STop. Che altro potevo fare?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Forse non hai seguito il thread. Io ci ho provato a chiederle la consensuale. E lei tramite il suo avvocato l'ha caricata con una assurda buonuscita. STop. Che altro potevo fare?


Sì l'ho seguito.
Ma so, ahimè, che quando comincia la separazione comincia pure il gioco dei rilanci. 
E che molti avvocati dicono ai loro clienti di "puntare alto" tanto poi ci si abbassa.

Guarda, se per te è così importante, chi sono io per dirti di non farlo?
Semplicemente, vivendo una giudiziale, volevo darti anche la mia esperienza.


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

*Cris*

Io non ne so di queste cose ma c'è il fatto che tua moglie parte sapendo che chiude un matrimonio con una persona che non ha mai amato. Lei non si farà alcuno scrupolo, perché è sin dall'inizio che non si sente legata a te. Quel fair play che magari ti potresti aspettare da una moglie che ti ha amato e ti vuole ancora bene anche se ti lascia, con lei puoi dimenticarlo... 

Una guerra come la giudiziale sarà ancora più trucida, date queste premesse.


ari


----------



## Cris (29 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io non ne so di queste cose ma c'è il fatto che tua moglie parte sapendo che chiude un matrimonio con una persona che non ha mai amato. Lei non si farà alcuno scrupolo, perché è sin dall'inizio che non si sente legata a te. Quel fair play che magari ti potresti aspettare da una moglie che ti ha amato e ti vuole ancora bene anche se ti lascia, con lei puoi dimenticarlo...
> 
> Una guerra come la giudiziale sarà ancora più trucida, date queste premesse.
> 
> ...


Appunto perché non mi aspetto rispetto o fair play che ho raccolto e collezionato ogni genere di prove, sia a suo discapito che a mia difesa, in caso di invenzioni sue., che ripeto, sarebbero passibili di denuncia per calunnia. Dai, ora vado a dormire, sono gia abbastanza nervoso e triste


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Appunto perché non mi aspetto rispetto o fair play che ho raccolto e collezionato ogni genere di prove, sia a suo discapito che a mia difesa, in caso di invenzioni sue., che ripeto, sarebbero passibili di denuncia per calunnia. Dai, ora vado a dormire, sono gia abbastanza nervoso e triste



Spero davvero di cuore che ti vada tutto bene. Sul serio.

Buonanotte. :smile:


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Appunto perché non mi aspetto rispetto o fair play che ho raccolto e collezionato ogni genere di prove, sia a suo discapito che a mia difesa, in caso di invenzioni sue., che ripeto, sarebbero passibili di denuncia per calunnia. Dai, ora vado a dormire, sono gia abbastanza nervoso e triste


Scusami la franchezza, buona notte a te 

ari


----------



## fightclub (30 Luglio 2012)

è passato un anno da quando la mia vita è cambiata
tempo di fare il punto di come mi sono comportato

è stato un anno difficile, il peggiore della mia vita
e l'ho passato da solo
da solo mi sono tolto il coltello dalla schiena
da solo ho preso decisioni importanti
da solo ho scelto il mio futuro
e direi che ce l'ho quasi fatta a ripartire
cominciando a guardare quello che ho: due figli un bel lavoro amici quanti ne bastano
manca poco a ritornare a vivere a pieno: sarò poverello per un po' ma i soldi mi interessano poco, sarò solo ancora per un po' ma dai qualcosa da fare troverò 

intanto mi godo due settimane di ferie coi pupastri:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> è passato un anno da quando la mia vita è cambiata
> tempo di fare il punto di come mi sono comportato
> 
> è stato un anno difficile, il peggiore della mia vita
> ...


L'hai detto, l'anno passato è stato il peggiore. Adesso andrà meglio, vedrai.


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> è passato un anno da quando la mia vita è cambiata
> tempo di fare il punto di come mi sono comportato
> 
> è stato un anno difficile, il peggiore della mia vita
> ...


Encomiabile. Anche se una separazione è pur sempre una perdita, in questo ambito sembri non sbagliare un colpo. Auguri.

Quindi saresti pronto ad affermare che i soldi (da soli) non fanno la felicità?


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> E aggiungo anche che ultimamente ho scoperto cose del suo passato che se le avessi sapute prima mi sarei ben guardato dal sposarla. Referenze che potrò mostrare alla giudiziale. A dir poco imbarazzanti. Purtroppo l'amore che provavo per lei non mi consentiva di dar credito a certi sospetti, ma dopo aver approfondito le ricerche...purtroppo ho aperto gli occhi tardi


Ciao Cris, senti perché non apri una discussione tua? Altrimenti qui facciamo confusione con l'autore del 3d, che sta ancora intervenendo. 
Comunque quello che hai scritto potrebbe giocare molto in tuo favore. Se lei ti ha nascosto delle cose molto importanti, che avrebbero pregiudicato la tua scelta a sposarsi, potrebbero costarle molto caro!
Mi sembra ci sia proprio un'articolo del codice che parla di ciò..
Comunque il tuo avvocato deve essere bravissimo per la riuscita della causa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao Cris, senti perché non apri una discussione tua? Altrimenti qui facciamo confusione con l'autore del 3d, che sta ancora intervenendo.
> Comunque quello che hai scritto potrebbe giocare molto in tuo favore. Se lei ti ha nascosto delle cose molto importanti, che avrebbero pregiudicato la tua scelta a sposarsi, potrebbero costarle molto caro!
> Mi sembra ci sia proprio un'articolo del codice che parla di ciò..
> Comunque il tuo avvocato deve essere bravissimo per la riuscita della causa!


puoi anche postare in priveè.. dove accedono solo i registrati


----------



## fightclub (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Encomiabile. Anche se una separazione è pur sempre una perdita, in questo ambito sembri non sbagliare un colpo. Auguri.
> 
> Quindi saresti pronto ad affermare che i soldi (da soli) non fanno la felicità?


mettiamola così: a me piacerebbe partire per un viaggio nuovo tutti i giorni
con un po' di soldi mi piacerebbe girare tutto il mondo coi miei figli

ma ho deciso che finchè non saranno più grandi la mia vita non sarà centrata su lavoro ma sulla famiglia
magari con meno disponibilità economica ma sempre presente per loro


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> mettiamola così: a me piacerebbe partire per un viaggio nuovo tutti i giorni
> con un po' di soldi mi piacerebbe girare tutto il mondo coi miei figli
> 
> ma ho deciso che finchè non saranno più grandi la mia vita non sarà centrata su lavoro ma sulla famiglia
> magari con meno disponibilità economica ma sempre presente per loro


E' per questo che mi piace come agisci. E poi la penserei allo stesso modo se mi trovassi nella tua situazione.

Sebbene tu stia attraversando una seria difficoltà non perdi di vista gli obiettivi reali e le perdite nel tuo caso sono state controllate e contenute.

Ancora auguri, credo che ce la farai nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> puoi anche postare in priveè.. dove accedono solo i registrati


Anche, dicevo solo di non parlare della sua storia qui nel 3d di fight.


----------



## milli (30 Luglio 2012)

che dire? BUONE VACANZE


----------



## Cris (31 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao Cris, senti perché non apri una discussione tua? Altrimenti qui facciamo confusione con l'autore del 3d, che sta ancora intervenendo.
> Comunque quello che hai scritto potrebbe giocare molto in tuo favore. Se lei ti ha nascosto delle cose molto importanti, che avrebbero pregiudicato la tua scelta a sposarsi, potrebbero costarle molto caro!
> Mi sembra ci sia proprio un'articolo del codice che parla di ciò..
> Comunque il tuo avvocato deve essere bravissimo per la riuscita della causa!


Ok apriro' un thread a parte. Comunque le cose di cui sono venuto a conoscenza non c'entrano con la legge che dici tu, semplicemente sono balle sul suo passato sulle quali ho fatto luce solo di recente attraverso contatti coi suoi ex. Il quadro di lei che ne è uscito é perfettamente sintetizzato da questa frase del suo ex: non appena capisce che da te non può piu ottenere nulla, sparisce in breve tempo. Con me non lao fa perché cerca di strapparmi soldi dalla separazione. E rimarra' molto delusa alla fine. Cosi come il suo amante...che data l'eta' non potra' che esserne l'ennesima vittima.


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ok apriro' un thread a parte. Comunque le cose di cui sono venuto a conoscenza non c'entrano con la legge che dici tu, semplicemente sono balle sul suo passato sulle quali ho fatto luce solo di recente attraverso contatti coi suoi ex. Il quadro di lei che ne è uscito é perfettamente sintetizzato da questa frase del suo ex: non appena capisce che da te non può piu ottenere nulla, sparisce in breve tempo. Con me non lao fa perché cerca di strapparmi soldi dalla separazione. E rimarra' molto delusa alla fine. Cosi come il suo amante...che data l'eta' non potra' che esserne l'ennesima vittima.


'mazza! 'na sanguisuga, e te lo credo che scappi.


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ok apriro' un thread a parte. Comunque le cose di cui sono venuto a conoscenza non c'entrano con la legge che dici tu, semplicemente sono balle sul suo passato sulle quali ho fatto luce solo di recente attraverso contatti coi suoi ex. Il quadro di lei che ne è uscito é perfettamente sintetizzato da questa frase del suo ex: non appena capisce che da te non può piu ottenere nulla, sparisce in breve tempo. Con me non lao fa perché cerca di strapparmi soldi dalla separazione. E rimarra' molto delusa alla fine. Cosi come il suo amante...che data l'eta' non potra' che esserne l'ennesima vittima.



ste donne sono la vergogna del genere femminile.... :blu:
tieni duro cris


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ste donne sono la vergogna del genere femminile.... :blu:
> tieni duro cris


e questa? Dal giornale di oggi?

ARRESTO. Una donna di Marostica di 48 anni chiedeva denaro all´ex amico sposato
Stanco dei ricatti dell´amante
va all´appuntamento con i Cc
Davide Moro

    e-mail
    print

martedì 31 luglio 2012 BASSANO, pagina 37
Una veduta dall´alto di Marostica| Mille euro, l´ultima richiesta della donna ...

«Dammi mille euro oppure dico a tua moglie della nostra relazione». È una storia di sesso e ricatti quella andata in scena in queste settimane tra Bassano e Marostica. Una vicenda torbida, che si è conclusa con l´arresto di un´amante un po´ troppo “esigente” da parte dei carabinieri. Nei guai è finita F.P., 48 anni, marosticense, arrestata in flagranza di reato dai carabinieri di Marostica per il reato di estorsione ai danni dell´ex amante. La donna, difesa d´ufficio dall´avvocato Elena Tolio, ieri mattina è comparsa davanti al giudice, che ha convalidato l´arresto e ha disposto che resti ai domiciliari.
I ricatti sono iniziati dopo che lui, un bassanese quasi coetaneo della donna, ha deciso di troncare la relazione extra-coniugale. Una storia che comunque è durata poco. F.P., che evidentemente non ha preso bene tale decisione, ha deciso di non lasciar perdere e, anzi, di farla pagare all´amico. Così ha iniziato a chiamarlo, chiedendogli di volta in volta alcuni favori o altre cose. In un primo tempo il bassanese ha sopportato le intemperanze dell´ex amante, ma nei giorni scorsi, di fronte alla richiesta di mille euro, si è rivolto ai carabinieri.
Per incastrare la ricattatrice, il maresciallo Tiberzio Crivelletto e i suoi uomini hanno teso una trappola: hanno detto all´uomo di stare al gioco e di fissare un incontro, e loro si sono appostati nelle immediate vicinanze.
Venerdì pomeriggio, nei pressi di un locale pubblico del Marosticense, ecco l´incontro tra gli ex amanti. Dopo qualche parola, la 48enne ha chiesto il denaro e lui le ha consegnato i contanti. A quel punto, consumato il reato, i carabinieri sono entrati in scena e hanno arrestato in flagranza di reato la donna, trasportata poi in carcere.
Dopo quasi tre giorni dietro le sbarre, ieri mattina si è svolta l´udienza di convalida davanti al giudice per le indagini preliminari, che ha riconosciuto la bontà dell´operazione dell´Arma e attenuato la misura restrittiva a carico di F.P.


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ok apriro' un thread a parte. Comunque le cose di cui sono venuto a conoscenza non c'entrano con la legge che dici tu, semplicemente sono balle sul suo passato sulle quali ho fatto luce solo di recente attraverso contatti coi suoi ex. Il quadro di lei che ne è uscito é perfettamente sintetizzato da questa frase del suo ex: non appena capisce che da te non può piu ottenere nulla, sparisce in breve tempo. Con me non lao fa perché cerca di strapparmi soldi dalla separazione. E rimarra' molto delusa alla fine. Cosi come il suo amante...che data l'eta' non potra' che esserne l'ennesima vittima.


:up:



Simy ha detto:


> ste donne sono la vergogna del genere femminile.... :blu:
> tieni duro cris


Quoto!


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ste donne sono la vergogna del genere femminile.... :blu:
> tieni duro cris


Pensa che alla madre ha pure detto di non preoccuparsi, perché uno che spende dodicimila euro per una vacanza con la sua famiglia di certo la fara vivere meglio di adesso....tanto per far capire che grande considerazione abbia per sentimenti e senso della famiglia. Inizialmente avevo una gran voglia di far qualcosa contro l'amante, ma tutto sommato credo che la miglior vendetta la porterà a compimento proprio mia moglie...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Pensa che alla madre ha pure detto di non preoccuparsi, perché uno che spende dodicimila euro per una vacanza con la sua famiglia di certo la fara vivere meglio di adesso....tanto per far capire che grande considerazione abbia per sentimenti e senso della famiglia. Inizialmente avevo una gran voglia di far qualcosa contro l'amante, ma tutto sommato credo che la miglior vendetta la porterà a compimento proprio mia moglie...



Ma anche il suo amante è sposato?

Senti cris...
Non è che devi vendicarti...credimi...
Uffi...ok capisco che l'orgoglio è a terra...
E' che puoi dire non voglio una donna come te al mio fianco...
Perchè sei così...no?


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche il suo amante è sposato?
> 
> Senti cris...
> Non è che devi vendicarti...credimi...
> ...


Certo. Hai ragione. La cosa piu importante è non vivere piu con una donna simile, tuttavia resta dentro anche un certo umano rancore per chi te l'ha portata via, anche se è evidente che mi sta facendo un favore...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Certo. Hai ragione. La cosa piu importante è non vivere piu con una donna simile, tuttavia resta dentro anche un certo umano rancore per chi te l'ha portata via, anche se è evidente che mi sta facendo un favore...


Non è lui che te l'ha portata via credimi.
Sono loro a decidere queste cose.
Lei ha preferito un altro a te.
Questo è il nucleo della ferita.
Fa un male cane...

Lo sappiamo tutti, se una donna sposata non vuole...
Certe cose non le fa...

Ma dice gira al largo carino...

Ovvio le cose si fanno in due...
Ma non cascare in quella cosa che ti fa dire...ma sto qua cosa aveva meglio di me?

Poi cavoli...
Siamo uomini no?
Credimi appena lei sarà libera da te...se lui è sposato...scappa...

Lui non deve esistere nella tua testa ok?

Nessuno porta via nessuno.


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è lui che te l'ha portata via credimi.
> Sono loro a decidere queste cose.
> Lei ha preferito un altro a te.
> Questo è il nucleo della ferita.
> ...


Si, si, queste cose sono evidenti. Ma come ti dicevo prima, resta dentro me comunque un certo rancore verso lui, che materialmente me la sta portando via. Poi siamo d'accordo che soprattutto considerando le ambizioni di mia moglie, se non era lui, tra qualche mese poteva essere qualcun'altro ben fornito di portafoglio che l'avrebbe portata via. Parlo sempre in termini pratici, perché poi è evidente che l'hanno fatto in due, e la colpevole unica di ciò è mia moglie. Un pó come la sofferenza che continuo a provare quando so per certo che sono assieme, come ad esempio in questo momento...che posso farci? Non dovrei. Non ha senso. Eppure soffro...


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Certo. Hai ragione. La cosa piu importante è non vivere piu con una donna simile, tuttavia resta dentro anche un certo umano rancore per chi te l'ha portata via, anche se è evidente che mi sta facendo un favore...


Ma se riesce a portarti via sul serio sta zoccola a quello devi fargli solo un monumento...

ahahahahah

comunque Cris, na' domanda....

ma come cazzo hai fatto a dormire cosi' beato co' na' zoccola simile al fianco?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Si, si, queste cose sono evidenti. Ma come ti dicevo prima, resta dentro me comunque un certo rancore verso lui, che materialmente me la sta portando via. Poi siamo d'accordo che soprattutto considerando le ambizioni di mia moglie, se non era lui, tra qualche mese poteva essere qualcun'altro ben fornito di portafoglio che l'avrebbe portata via. Parlo sempre in termini pratici, perché poi è evidente che l'hanno fatto in due, e la colpevole unica di ciò è mia moglie. Un pó come la sofferenza che continuo a provare quando so per certo che sono assieme, come ad esempio in questo momento...che posso farci? Non dovrei. Non ha senso. Eppure soffro...


Senti Cris... soffri ... ma quella che lei è... non è la donna che amavi. Ti saresti mai innamorato di lei se avessi saputo? E adesso soffri per il tuo sogno infranto, probabilmente il tuo amor proprio è a pezzi... ma devi pensare che non è lei la donna che amavi. Il tuo vero amore lo devi ancora incontrare... quindi guarda avanti. Quello non ti sta portando via niente... se non l'ostacolo alla tua felicità.


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Pensa che alla madre ha pure detto di non preoccuparsi, perché uno che spende dodicimila euro per una vacanza con la sua famiglia di certo la fara vivere meglio di adesso....tanto per far capire che grande considerazione abbia per sentimenti e senso della famiglia. Inizialmente avevo una gran voglia di far qualcosa contro l'amante, ma tutto sommato credo che la miglior vendetta la porterà a compimento proprio mia moglie...


:up::up:


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Cris... soffri ... ma quella che lei è... non è la donna che amavi. Ti saresti mai innamorato di lei se avessi saputo? E adesso soffri per il tuo sogno infranto, probabilmente il tuo amor proprio è a pezzi... ma devi pensare che non è lei la donna che amavi. Il tuo vero amore lo devi ancora incontrare... quindi guarda avanti. Quello non ti sta portando via niente... se non l'ostacolo alla tua felicità.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lo sto cercando di far capire al mio cuore ))) e devo dire che dopo tutto ciò che ho scoperto di lei ci sto riuscendo. Grazie a tutti per il conforto dimostrato. Apriro un mio thread piu avanti.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Si, si, queste cose sono evidenti. Ma come ti dicevo prima, resta dentro me comunque un certo rancore verso lui, che materialmente me la sta portando via. Poi siamo d'accordo che soprattutto considerando le ambizioni di mia moglie, se non era lui, tra qualche mese poteva essere qualcun'altro ben fornito di portafoglio che l'avrebbe portata via. Parlo sempre in termini pratici, perché poi è evidente che l'hanno fatto in due, e la colpevole unica di ciò è mia moglie. Un pó come la sofferenza che continuo a provare quando so per certo che sono assieme, come ad esempio in questo momento...che posso farci? Non dovrei. Non ha senso. Eppure soffro...


Ma ascolta na cosa...
Come fai ad essere sicuro che lei la vuole?
Partiamo da qui...
Sono amanti: si pappano la crema dell'amore...
Ma chi è responsabile di lei? TU. TU sei suo marito...
E questo fa comodo a lui no?

Si conosco anche come ti fanno sentire quando ti dicono lui è ricco e tu no...lo so.


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta na cosa...
> Come fai ad essere sicuro che lei la vuole?
> Partiamo da qui...
> Sono amanti: si pappano la crema dell'amore...
> ...


Intendi dire che lui la vuole? Beh è evidente. Lui non sarebbe arrivato fino a questo punto senza che entrambi non abbiano gia da tempo programmato tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Intendi dire che lui la vuole? Beh è evidente. Lui non sarebbe arrivato fino a questo punto senza che entrambi non abbiano gia da tempo programmato tutto.


Ma sta tento...
Se lui è sposato...avrà pur dietro di sè una moglie no?


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Intendi dire che lui la vuole? Beh è evidente. Lui non sarebbe arrivato fino a questo punto senza che entrambi non abbiano gia da tempo programmato tutto.


Lei ha un lavoro ma non ha casa, quindi è evidente che andra' a vivere con lui da qualche parte. Da sola e dopo le spese legali, che immagino siano finanziate dall'amante,  non potrebbe vivere come faceva con me.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Lei ha un lavoro ma non ha casa, quindi è evidente che andra' a vivere con lui da qualche parte. Da sola e dopo le spese legali, che immagino siano finanziate dall'amante,  non potrebbe vivere come faceva con me.


Ripeto...ok mettiamo che sia così...dall'altra parte lui sta lasciando la moglie ?

Guarda che non pensano sai che esistano molte mogli che accettano impunemente di venir abbandonate...no?

Non è che lui la vuole libera e tutta per sè?
Cioè lei va a vivere per i cassi suoi...con la famigerata frase: adesso vado a fare la mia vita, quella che tu non mi hai permesso di fare?

Ocio eh...perchè se te la sei presa troppo ambiziosa...non oso pensare al caratterin eh?


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento...
> Se lui è sposato...avrà pur dietro di sè una moglie no?


Non dimenticare che mia moglie è solo una fredda calcolatrice. Non va di sicuro a star da sola in un monolocale a vivere in modo modesto. Se ha fatto tutto questo anche dopo la minaccia di una giudiziale per lei perdente, significa che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi per lei, avra' comunque una situazione economica migliore. 
Ah, ieri ho scaricato dalla sua ram fotografica foto recenti dei due piccioncini abbracciati...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Non dimenticare che mia moglie è solo una fredda calcolatrice. Non va di sicuro a star da sola in un monolocale a vivere in modo modesto. Se ha fatto tutto questo anche dopo la minaccia di una giudiziale per lei perdente, significa che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi per lei, avra' comunque una situazione economica migliore.
> Ah, ieri ho scaricato dalla sua ram fotografica foto recenti dei due piccioncini abbracciati...


Ma lui è sposato?
E poi credimi anche le migliori sbagliano i calcoli...
E come si incazzano...quando le mostri che il calcolo era sbagliato...


----------



## Cris (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui è sposato?
> E poi credimi anche le migliori sbagliano i calcoli...
> E come si incazzano...quando le mostri che il calcolo era sbagliato...


Che io sappia è sposato, ma potrebbe anche volersi separare o averlo gia fatto. Non mi interessa.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Che io sappia è sposato, ma potrebbe anche volersi separare o averlo gia fatto. Non mi interessa.


Eh no...
Mio caro non sai quanti rispediscono l'amante dal marito...quando vengono a sapere che lei si sta separando per lui...
Ma insomma i traditi qua non dicono niente a Cris...

Chiedi a Niko74...

Non riesco a capire se separandoti fai il tuo gioco o il loro gioco.
Non è meglio se trovi il modo di andare tu da qualche altra parte per un po'?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no...
> Mio caro non sai quanti rispediscono l'amante dal marito...quando vengono a sapere che lei si sta separando per lui...
> Ma insomma i traditi qua non dicono niente a Cris...
> 
> ...


Mmmh...e in che cosa potrei aiutarlo? Mia moglie mica si voleva separare per lui...avesse voluto farlo probabilmente sarebbe andata come dici tu.
Ma non possiamo saperlo....per il momento


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no...
> Mio caro non sai quanti rispediscono l'amante dal marito...quando vengono a sapere che lei si sta separando per lui...
> Ma insomma i traditi qua non dicono niente a Cris...
> 
> ...


e perchè dovrebbe andarsene lui?
mi pare che abbiano deciso di separarsi.... a sto punto chi se ne importa di quello che faranno lei e l'altro!
sono solo problemi loro!

Cosa dovrebbe fare secondo te Cris?? attendere buono buono gli eventi e riprendersi in casa una donna che si è reso conto essere diversa da come la "immaginava"? 
Dopo tutto quello che ha scoperto pensi che riuscirebbero ad andare avanti serenamente? io non credo....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè dovrebbe andarsene lui?
> mi pare che abbiano deciso di separarsi.... a sto punto chi se ne importa di quello che faranno lei e l'altro!
> sono solo problemi loro!
> 
> ...


Ciao Simy, non credo nemmeno io.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Simy, non credo nemmeno io.
> 
> Maurizio


Buongiorno Mauri!


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè dovrebbe andarsene lui?
> mi pare che abbiano deciso di separarsi.... a sto punto chi se ne importa di quello che faranno lei e l'altro!
> sono solo problemi loro!
> 
> ...


Quoto di nuovo! :up:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Simy, non credo nemmeno io.
> 
> Maurizio


arieccolo.....:mrgreen: ma non eri andato via?.......ma già dove potevi annà?  qua è l'unico posto dove qualche donna animata dall'istinto materno te pò cagà
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmh...e in che cosa potrei aiutarlo? Mia moglie mica si voleva separare per lui...avesse voluto farlo probabilmente sarebbe andata come dici tu.
> Ma non possiamo saperlo....per il momento


Sul fatto che mi pare che il suo amante come scoprii che era nei guai con te si è dileguato no?
Un conto mio caro è ciulare qui e là

Un conto è prendersi cura di una persona nel bene e nel male eh?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè dovrebbe andarsene lui?
> mi pare che abbiano deciso di separarsi.... a sto punto chi se ne importa di quello che faranno lei e l'altro!
> sono solo problemi loro!
> 
> ...


ANdarsene uguale a: Sto un pochino per i cassi miei così mi schiarisco le idee. 

Secondo me Cris deve trattare con lei e poi andare da un giudice che rettifichi.

La giudiziale dice solo una cosa: Io e te non siamo capaci di metterci d'accordo quindi rimettiamo la causa al giudice...e non è affatto detto che vada come ti fa credere l'amico avvocato...

E lo so nelle mie carni.

Io fossi lui le direi...questa è la cifra che ti do per firmare la consensuale...tanto se sei puttana...ti venderai per un pezzo di carta. Questo direi.

Vedi Simo...
Io ti pesto un piede.

Si va dal giudice...
Ma se si riesce a far credere al giudice che non è vero che io ti ho pestato il piede...ma che sei stata tu a mettere il piede sotto il mio....tu mi hai trascinato davanti ad un giudice...hai il piede pesto...e in più ora te la prendi pure nel culo...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Poi sempre facile legiferare e parlare per chi non è sposato eh?
Due sposati hanno l'obbligo di convivenza per legge...pensa te.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi sempre facile legiferare e parlare per chi non è sposato eh?
> Due sposati hanno l'obbligo di convivenza per legge...pensa te.



mio grande amico dice..finche'morte non ci separi.....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mio grande amico dice..finche'morte non ci separi.....


Ma poi cazzo guarda le coppie di fatto...vedi che roba?
Pretendono solo tutti i vantaggi degli sposati scansando i doveri...
Morte non ci separi?

Un calvario amico mio...

QUa non si capisce che la separazione sancisce SOLO che due sposi non debbano più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto...e non ti affranca dagli altri obblighi...

A meno che non arrivi al divorzio...e la strada è lunga e perigliosa...

Tu che faresti al posto di Cris?


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi sempre facile legiferare e parlare per chi non è sposato eh?
> Due sposati hanno l'obbligo di convivenza per legge...pensa te.



Conte ma che dici!! hanno l'obbligo di convivenza??

HANNO L'OBBLIGO DI RISPETTARSI!! 

e se Cris si accorda per darle dei soldi è un coglione (scusa Cris ma te lo dico in senso buono)

facile parlare per chi? per me perchè ho convissuto e non mi sono sposata? 
la separazione è stata dura lo stesso sai? non è più facile solo perchè c'è un pezzo di carta,
i sentimenti non cambiano in base ad un pezzo di carta caro mio


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul fatto che mi pare che il suo amante come scoprii che era nei guai con te si è dileguato no?
> Un conto mio caro è ciulare qui e là
> 
> Un conto è prendersi cura di una persona nel bene e nel male eh?


Mmmh ci sono novità a riguardo


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmh ci sono novità a riguardo


?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte ma che dici!! hanno l'obbligo di convivenza??
> 
> HANNO L'OBBLIGO DI RISPETTARSI!!
> 
> ...


Tu potevi prendere e andartene senza ne mi ne ti...invece se eri sposata mi spiace NON potevi...
Mi spiace in tribunale i sentimenti non contano un cazzo.

 Art. 143.
Diritti e doveri reciproci dei coniugi.

Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri.

Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale, alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione.

Entrambi i coniugi sono tenuti, ciascuno in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia.

    _______________

    Cfr. Art. 143 c.c. annotato con la giurisprudenza, Cassazione Civile, sez. I, sentenza 22 maggio 2009, n. 11922 e Cassazione Civile, sez. III, sentenza 28 agosto 2009, n. 18800 in Altalex Massimario.

Art. 143-bis.
Cognome della moglie.

La moglie aggiunge al proprio cognome quello del marito e lo conserva durante lo stato vedovile, fino a che passi a nuove nozze.

Art. 143-ter. (1)
[Cittadinanza della moglie.

La moglie conserva la cittadinanza italiana, salvo sua espressa rinunzia, anche se per effetto del matrimonio o del mutamento di cittadinanza da parte del marito assume una cittadinanza straniera.]

    (1) Articolo abrogato dalla Legge 5 febbraio 1992, n. 91.

Art. 144.
Indirizzo della vita familiare e residenza della famiglia

I coniugi concordano tra loro l'indirizzo della vita familiare e fissano la residenza della famiglia secondo le esigenze di entrambi e quelle preminenti della famiglia stessa.

A ciascuno dei coniugi spetta il potere di attuare l'indirizzo concordato.

Art. 145.
Intervento del giudice.

In caso di disaccordo ciascuno dei coniugi può chiedere, senza formalità, l'intervento del giudice il quale, sentite le opinioni espresse dai coniugi e, per quanto opportuno, dai figli conviventi che abbiano compiuto il sedicesimo anno, tenta di raggiungere una soluzione concordata.

Ove questa non sia possibile e il disaccordo concerna la fissazione della residenza o altri affari essenziali, il giudice, qualora ne sia richiesto espressamente e congiuntamente dai coniugi, adotta, con provvedimento non impugnabile, la soluzione che ritiene più adeguata alle esigenze dell'unità e della vita della famiglia.

Art. 146.
Allontanamento dalla residenza familiare.

Il diritto all'assistenza morale e materiale previsto dall'articolo 143 è sospeso nei confronti del coniuge che, allontanatosi senza giusta causa dalla residenza familiare rifiuta di tornarvi.

La proposizione della domanda di separazione, o di annullamento, o di scioglimento o di cessazione degli effetti civili del matrimonio costituisce giusta causa di allontanamento dalla residenza familiare.

Il giudice può, secondo le circostanze, ordinare il sequestro dei beni del coniuge allontanatosi, nella misura atta a garantire l'adempimento degli obblighi previsti dagli articoli 143, terzo comma, e 147.

Art. 147.
Doveri verso i figli.

Il matrimonio impone ad ambedue i coniugi l'obbligo di mantenere, istruire ed educare la prole tenendo conto delle capacità, dell'inclinazione naturale e delle aspirazioni dei figli.

    _______________

    Cfr. Cassazione Civile, sez. I, sentenza 21 febbraio 2007, n. 4102, Cassazione Civile, sez. I, sentenza 11 giugno 2008, n. 15544, Cassazione Civile, sez. III, sentenza 15 luglio 2008, n. 19450, Cassazione Civile, sez. III, sentenza 22 aprile 2009, n. 9556, Cassazione Civile, sez. I, sentenza 19 maggio 2009, n. 11538 e Cassazione Civile, sez. I, sentenza 6 novembre 2009, n. 23630 in Altalex Massimario.

Art. 148.
Concorso negli oneri.

I coniugi devono adempiere l'obbligazione prevista nell'articolo precedente in proporzione alle rispettive sostanze e secondo la loro capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo. Quando i genitori non hanno mezzi sufficienti, gli altri ascendenti legittimi o naturali, in ordine di prossimità, sono tenuti a fornire ai genitori stessi i mezzi necessari affinché possano adempiere i loro doveri nei confronti dei figli.

In caso di inadempimento il presidente del tribunale, su istanza di chiunque vi ha interesse, sentito l'inadempiente ed assunte informazioni, può ordinare con decreto che una quota dei redditi dell'obbligato, in proporzione agli stessi, sia versata direttamente all'altro coniuge o a chi sopporta le spese per il mantenimento, l'istruzione e l'educazione della prole.

Il decreto notificato agli interessati ed al terzo debitore, costituisce titolo esecutivo, ma le parti ed il terzo debitore possono proporre opposizione nel termine di venti giorni dalla notifica.

L'opposizione è regolata dalle norme relative all'opposizione al decreto di ingiunzione, in quanto applicabili.

Le parti ed il terzo debitore possono sempre chiedere, con le forme del processo ordinario, la modificazione e la revoca del provvedimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu potevi prendere e andartene senza ne mi ne ti...invece se eri sposata mi spiace NON potevi...
> Mi spiace in tribunale i sentimenti non contano un cazzo.
> 
> Art. 143.
> ...


appunto: quando una delle due parti viene meno ad un contratto, questo non è più valido. E mi pare che...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu potevi prendere e andartene senza ne mi ne ti...invece se eri sposata mi spiace NON potevi...
> *Mi spiace in tribunale i sentimenti non contano un cazzo.
> 
> *Art. 143.
> ...


ma che cazzo dici tu!!! 

guarda un po' la parola evidenziata!! fedeltà!! ti dice nulla??? 
mi pare che questo obbligo non sia stato rispettato per cui CIAO vai per la tua strada! 

sai che ti dico? si io me ne sono andata senza dire nulla proprio perchè non ero sposata!! perchè se lo fossi stata ad andarmene senza niente per ricominciare da zero non sarei stata io!


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poi cazzo guarda le coppie di fatto...vedi che roba?
> Pretendono solo tutti i vantaggi degli sposati scansando i doveri...
> Morte non ci separi?
> 
> ...


Ho letto il Thread fino a qui e sinceramente non avevo una gran voglia di intervenire ... ma vorrei in qualche modo rispondere alla domanda del Conte e dare la mia testimonianza a Cris.
Come alcuni di voi già sanno, io sono tutt'ora impelagato nel tentativo di arrivare ad una (a questo punto direi improbabile) separazione consensuale che però secondo mia moglie "non sa da fare" ... ma una giudiziale non l'affronterei neanche morto ... 

Nemmemo se la moglie si facesse sbattere dall'amante nell'aula del tribunale Cris avrebbe la certezza matematica di vincere la causa ... 
Coinvolgere poi la moglie dell'amante (come ho letto in altro therad che è stato inspiegabilmente chiuso subito dopo averlo aperto )  sarebbe poi una cazzata incommensurabile ... questa donna diventerebbe la vittima dell'accanimento di Cris nei confronti di sua moglie, accanimento che arriva a coinvolgere degli estranei innocenti (pensa poi se l'altro con la moglie ha anche dei figli !!), .. anche perché il fatto che l'amante sia sposato o meno è irrilevante ai fini del giudizio ... Cris per la legge non ha il diritto di violare la privacy di quest'uomo "entrando" nella sua vita privata (la minaccia di quest'ultimo di una denuncia per stalking è tutt'altro che peregrina) e tutto ciò farebbe apparire Cris come un uomo uso a dei comportamenti "eccessivi" e verrebbe usato dalla difesa per giustificare gli atti di tradimento della moglie ...   
Purtroppo negli ultimi anni ho vissuto in prima persona la separazione giudiziale (con addebito di colpa) di mia sorella e di un mio caro amico ... due bagni di sangue ... 
Buona parte dei consigli ricevuti dai membri del forum sono stati tutti incentrati sul buon senso ispirato dalla dolorosa esperienza personale di alcuni, ma purtroppo Cris sembra non voler capire ... convinto com'è di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico ... in questo probabilmente incitato anche dal suo avvocato (... maledetti avvocati !!). Peccato non si renda conto che sta andando alla guerra ... ed il suo misero coltello lo dovrà probabilmente usare per difendersi ... non per attaccare ... 
... ma se è così convinto di "vincere facile" ... non sarò io a tentare di fermarlo ... ci ho già provato con mia sorella ... e per sei mesi non mi ha più parlato ... salvo dopo 3 anni di guerra senza esclusione di colpi ... venire a piangere da me dicendo "se solo ti avessi ascoltato ..." 

Cris ... metti da parte i sentimenti (amore e odio) e cerca in tutti i modi di raggiungere un accordo con tua moglie fuori del tribunale che poi farete ratificare dal giudice come separazione consensuale ... in bocca al lupo !!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto: quando una delle due parti viene meno ad un contratto, questo non è più valido. E mi pare che...


OK ma bisogna andare in tribunale a invalidarlo...
Perchè non è un atto privato tra due persone
Ma un atto pubblico con tanto di testimoni
E' un impegno che si prende anche difronte la società.

O mi sbaglio?

Che poi due persone decidano nel loro privato di vivere come piace a loro è un altro paio di maniche.

In genere ci si lava i panni sporchi a casa...
E quando vai in giudiziale invece li porti davanti ad avvocati e giudici.

La mia idea di stare un po' lontani che so sei mesi...è solo per permettere di vedere le cose a bocce ferme e non agire sotto l'impulso dell'orgoglio ferito o del rancore...

Io sono uomo.
E mi sono sempre reso conto che le donne non riescono a "sentire" come ci sentiamo noi quando viene sminuito e ferito il nostro orgoglio.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici tu!!!
> 
> guarda un po' la parola evidenziata!! fedeltà!! ti dice nulla???
> mi pare che questo obbligo non sia stato rispettato per cui CIAO vai per la tua strada!
> ...


Ma infatti...
Puoi dire che io sia un traditore?
NO.

Perchè io non ho mai preso per il culo mia moglie.
Lei è mia moglie.
Pigliare per il culo lei potrebbe sortirmi guai seri.
Non è una persona che posso far uscire dalla mia vita con un semplice sparisci.
Convive con me e dorme nel mio letto.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> OK ma bisogna andare in tribunale a invalidarlo...
> Perchè non è un atto privato tra due persone
> Ma un atto pubblico con tanto di testimoni
> *E' un impegno che si prende anche difronte la società.
> ...



l'impegno lo si prende in due... se uno dei due viene meno non c'è storia...

sul neretto la cosa è valida anche al contrario


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Puoi dire che io sia un traditore?
> NO.
> 
> ...



si ma la vostra situazione sta bene ad entrambi! mi pare che qui il caso sia diverso!

e la moglie di Cris lo sta ampiamente pigliando per il culo!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho letto il Thread fino a qui e sinceramente non avevo una gran voglia di intervenire ... ma vorrei in qualche modo rispondere alla domanda del Conte e dare la mia testimonianza a Cris.
> Come alcuni di voi già sanno, io sono tutt'ora impelagato nel tentativo di arrivare ad una (a questo punto direi improbabile) separazione consensuale che però secondo mia moglie "non sa da fare" ... ma una giudiziale non l'affronterei neanche morto ...
> 
> Nemmemo se la moglie si facesse sbattere dall'amante nell'aula del tribunale Cris avrebbe la certezza matematica di vincere la causa ...
> ...


Della serie un uomo con le palle.:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## milli (2 Agosto 2012)

una giudiziale è processo in piena regola con i tempi che questo comporta (ovviamente variabili da tribunale a tribunale) ma comunque lunghi.
Da ciò derivano i costi che lievitano proprio a causa della lunghezza e soprattutto del maggiore impegno dell'avvocato.
Spesso si iniziano le avventure per "questioni di principio" e si finisce per sbatterci le corna (scusate forse l'espressione non è la migliore).
Essendo un procedimento civile a tutti gli effetti, se le domande avanzate con il ricorso vengono rigettate e di fatto perdo il processo, in linea di massima rischio anche la condanna alle spese, cioè oltre al mio di avvocato devo pagare anche quello dell'altro.
A parte questo che magari in questa fase ti può sembrare il minore dei mali, se puoi scegli la consensuale ne esci prima, ti eviti un sacco di arrabbiature e non rischi di trovare un giudice incompetente o comunque svogliato che decide con  i piedi ( e ce ne sono tanti ma proprio tanti).


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *l'impegno lo si prende in due... se uno dei due viene meno non c'è storia...*
> 
> sul neretto la cosa è valida anche al contrario


Ti assicuro che in tribunale la cosa è un "pelino" più complicata ...

Il concetto di "fedeltà" di cui parla la legge non è quello "affettivo" che intendiamo noi ...


----------



## milli (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che in tribunale la cosa è un "pelino" più complicata ...
> 
> Il concetto di "fedeltà" di cui parla la legge non è quello "affettivo" che intendiamo noi ...



vero......


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che in tribunale la cosa è un "pelino" più complicata ...
> 
> Il concetto di "fedeltà" di cui parla la legge non è quello "affettivo" che intendiamo noi ...


E cosa intende la legge per fedeltà?


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E cosa intende la legge per fedeltà?


In poche parole, il giudice tiene in considerazione diversi aspetti della "fedeltà" e non solo quello sessuale.

Per farti un esempio il mio ex-cognato riuscì a dimostrare che la sua non era definibile "infedeltà" coniugale benché in pratica convivesse 5 giorni alla settimana con l'amante (lavora molto lontano da casa) poiché nei restanti 2 giorni si dedicava anima e corpo alla famiglia (ed in particolare alla moglie) non facendo mancare nulla sia dal punto di vista materiale che da quello affettivo (compreso il sesso con mia sorella), sostenendo, con tanto di testimoni, di non aver mai smesso di "amare" la sua famiglia !!
Il giudice convenne con lui che il solo fatto di "scoparsi" ANCHE un'altra non pregiudicava il vincolo di "fedeltà" sancito dal matrimonio civile (e solo da quello è bene ricordarlo !!).

Poi ovviamente ogni giudice valuta le cose con una certa discrezionalità ... 
Per la cronaca il giudice ed anche l'avvocato di lui erano ... donne.


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In poche parole, il giudice tiene in considerazione diversi aspetti della "fedeltà" e non solo quello sessuale.
> 
> Per farti un esempio il mio ex-cognato riuscì a dimostrare che la sua non era definibile "infedeltà" coniugale benché in pratica convivesse 5 giorni alla settimana con l'amante (lavora molto lontano da casa) poiché nei restanti 2 giorni si dedicava anima e corpo alla famiglia (ed in particolare alla moglie) non facendo mancare nulla sia dal punto di vista materiale che da quello affettivo (compreso il sesso con mia sorella), sostenendo, con tanto di testimoni, di non aver mai smesso di "amare" la sua famiglia !!
> Il giudice convenne con lui che il solo fatto di "scoparsi" ANCHE un'altra non pregiudicava il vincolo di "fedeltà" sancito dal matrimonio civile (e solo da quello è bene ricordarlo !!).
> ...



ecco spiegato l'arcano e quindi la sentenza.....l'amante di tuo cognato era il giudice:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## milli (2 Agosto 2012)

secondo la giursprudenza l'obbligo di fedeltà sarebbe più ampia dell'astenersi da relazioni extra-coniugali, viene avvicinato  ad un discorso di lealtà e quindi di sacrificio di interssi e scelte del singolo coniuge se in contrasto con gli impegni e le prospettive della vita comune. 

Infatti non sempre una relazione extra-coniugale porta ad una separazione con addebito, accade solo se è provato che la relazione è stata la causa unica o una concausa della fine del rapporto tra i coniugi.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

*E per quelli che vogliono partire con il nuovo ammmmoreeeeeeeee...*

IL CASO/2. Una donna ha fatto causa alla nuova compagna del suo ex
La moglie tradita divorzia
e denuncia la sua rivale
Il marito avrebbe iniziato una relazione quando erano ancora sposati facendo fallire l´unione

    e-mail
    print

giovedì 02 agosto 2012 CRONACA, pagina 15
Divorzio “burrascoso” per due professionisti vicentini. ARCHIVIO

Altro che classico triangolo lui, lei e l´altro. Qui dal tradimento o presunto tale si è arrivati alla separazione e poi anche alla denuncia della “rivale” in amore e pure di suo cugino. Un divorzio complicato, quello di due professionisti vicentini. Dopo anni di convivenza decidono di lasciarsi, lui se ne va di casa e danno il via alle pratiche legali.
E cominciano anche i primi problemi. Benché consensuale, infatti, la donna, 51 anni, chiede che la separazione sia addebitabile al coniuge, di 59 anni. Il motivo? Piuttosto scontato: le “corna”.
Secondo l´ormai ex moglie il marito avrebbe iniziato a frequentare una sua dipendente, che di anni ne ha 44, mentre erano ancora sposati e il matrimonio sarebbe naufragato proprio a causa della relazione extraconiugale.
Lui, però, nega: nessuna amante durante il matrimonio. È vero, ha una nuova fidanzata, ma la storia è iniziata solo quando la precedente era ormai definitivamente chiusa. Su questo aspetto i due non riescono a mettersi d´accordo. E allora, a testimoniare davanti al giudice, vengono chiamati non solo “l´altra” ma pure il cugino. Quest´ultima sostiene infatti di aver vissuto con il parente a lungo. «Ero sua ospite - ha spiegato in tribunale - quando il mio attuale compagno era ancora sposato. La nostra convivenza è iniziata solo in seguito, dopo che le pratiche della separazione erano state avviate».
Vicenda conclusa? Niente affatto. Anzi, dati gli ultimi sviluppi i tempi sono destinati ad allungarsi. Il procedimento è ancora in corso e il giudice, dunque, non ha ancora dichiarato se la separazione possa essere addebitata al marito.
Del resto generalmente costituiscono fatti che possono condurre all´addebito della separazione quelli che ledono il dovere di lealtà, quali i maltrattamenti, l´omessa assistenza morale e materiale, l´abbandono ingiustificato della casa coniugale, anche le vessazioni della suocera.
Secondo la giurisprudenza, l´adulterio, di per sé, non è causa di addebito, se non quando sia grave e notorio al punto da determinare discredito sociale in pregiudizio dell´altro coniuge.
La donna, però, ha giocato d´anticipio e, nei giorni scorsi, si è presentata in questura e ha presentato denuncia. Nel mirino, oltre alla rivale in amore, anche il cugino. Entrambi sarebbero secondo lei colpevoli di falsa testimonianza in udienza.C.M.V.


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho letto il Thread fino a qui e sinceramente non avevo una gran voglia di intervenire ... ma vorrei in qualche modo rispondere alla domanda del Conte e dare la mia testimonianza a Cris.
> Come alcuni di voi già sanno, io sono tutt'ora impelagato nel tentativo di arrivare ad una (a questo punto direi improbabile) separazione consensuale che però secondo mia moglie "non sa da fare" ... ma una giudiziale non l'affronterei neanche morto ...
> 
> Nemmemo se la moglie si facesse sbattere dall'amante nell'aula del tribunale Cris avrebbe la certezza matematica di vincere la causa ...
> ...


me sa che sei fuori strada se pensi d'essere denunciato per stalking nel caso mettessi al corrente la moglie o il marito dell'amante...

la sputtanata e' sacrosanta per giunta...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ecco spiegato l'arcano e quindi la sentenza.....l'amante di tuo cognato era il giudice:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


n'hai capito un cazzo come ar solito...

erano due zoccole...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In poche parole, il giudice tiene in considerazione diversi aspetti della "fedeltà" e non solo quello sessuale.
> 
> Per farti un esempio il mio ex-cognato riuscì a dimostrare che la sua non era definibile "infedeltà" coniugale benché in pratica convivesse 5 giorni alla settimana con l'amante (lavora molto lontano da casa) poiché nei restanti 2 giorni si dedicava anima e corpo alla famiglia (ed in particolare alla moglie) non facendo mancare nulla sia dal punto di vista materiale che da quello affettivo (compreso il sesso con mia sorella), sostenendo, con tanto di testimoni, di non aver mai smesso di "amare" la sua famiglia !!
> Il giudice convenne con lui che il solo fatto di "scoparsi" ANCHE un'altra non pregiudicava il vincolo di "fedeltà" sancito dal matrimonio civile (e solo da quello è bene ricordarlo !!).
> ...


Se vabè...ma questo dipende dalla bravura degli avvocati e dell'*integrità del giudice*.
Che fosse infedeltà o meno lui ha comunque limitato la libertà della moglie, la moglie aveva il diritto di sapere se lui conviveva 5 giorni a settimana con un'altra donna, era suo diritto decidere liberamente se stare o meno con un uomo del genere. E' stato comunque una violazione del contratto matrimoniale.
Ciò non toglie che il tuo ex-cognato, nonostante abbia vinto la causa rimane un essere di merda (fortuna che la moglie se ne è liberata).


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> n'hai capito un cazzo come ar solito...
> 
> erano due zoccole...
> 
> ahahahah


Quotone!


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte ma che dici!! hanno l'obbligo di convivenza??
> 
> HANNO L'OBBLIGO DI RISPETTARSI!!
> 
> ...



cartellino rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotone!


a me me pare na' stronzata sta sentenza a meno che kikko nun ha capito toma per roma....

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se vabè...ma questo dipende dalla bravura degli avvocati e dell'*integrità del giudice*.
> Che fosse infedeltà o meno lui ha comunque limitato la libertà della moglie, la moglie aveva il diritto di sapere se lui conviveva 5 giorni a settimana con un'altra donna, era suo diritto decidere liberamente se stare o meno con un uomo del genere. E' stato comunque una violazione del contratto matrimoniale.
> Ciò non toglie che il tuo ex-cognato, nonostante abbia vinto la causa rimane un essere di merda (fortuna che la moglie se ne è liberata).


Ma mia cara il senso del discorso di Kikko, a mio modesto parere, è questo...
Non sognate su cose che non conoscete...
Quando due persone vanno davanti ad un giudice sono entrambi seriamente convinte che ascolterà le loro buone ragioni...
Nessuno si mette in mano ad avvocati convinto di avere torto...
Ma se non si è pratici di quel mondo è meglio prima farsi le idee ben chiare...

Quando è andata in aceto...
I colpi bassi non si contano...

Ne vale la pena?
Devo per forza mettere a repentaglio tutto quanto per na vaca de na dona che non capisce na madona?

SU un ring...
E' meglio saper sferrare colpi micidiali o avere molta resistenza nell'incassare?

Un marito e una moglie sono due sposi.
Non se pole andare avanti con ricatti e ripicche o vendette del casso.

Bisogna mettersi lì e dirsi: la nostra situazione ora è questa...che cosa facciamo?
E trattare...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi sempre facile legiferare e parlare per chi non è sposato eh?
> Due sposati hanno l'obbligo di convivenza per legge...pensa te.


bollino rosso:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cartellino rosso :mrgreen:


Ce n'è anche uno verde!


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se vabè...ma questo dipende dalla bravura degli avvocati e dell'*integrità del giudice*.
> Che fosse infedeltà o meno lui ha comunque limitato la libertà della moglie, la moglie aveva il diritto di sapere se lui conviveva 5 giorni a settimana con un'altra donna, era suo diritto decidere liberamente se stare o meno con un uomo del genere.* E' stato comunque una violazione del contratto matrimoniale.*
> Ciò non toglie che il tuo ex-cognato, nonostante abbia vinto la causa *rimane un essere di merda (fortuna che la moglie se ne è liberata)*.


sul primo grassetto il giudice ha sentenziato che no, il tradimento non comportava la violazione del contratto coniugale e l'addebito per questo motivo fu rigettato ...  ma la questione era più complessa e c'erano in ballo notevoli interessi economici ...

Sul secondo ... hai perfettamente ragione ... io personalmente non l'ho mai sopportato dal primo giorno che mia sorella me l'ha presentato !!

Comunque ... visto che la giudiziale stava minando anche i rapporti con le figlie (la più grande all'epoca aveva 20 anni e per i 3 anni che è durato il processo non aveva più rivolto la parola al padre che invece l'adorava !!) alla fine entrambi sono giunti a più miti consigli ... hanno fatto un accordo extra-giudiziale "onorevole" per entrambi e si sono separati con la consensuale.


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> secondo la giursprudenza l'obbligo di fedeltà sarebbe più ampia dell'astenersi da relazioni extra-coniugali, viene avvicinato  ad un discorso di lealtà


appunto....

mo' mi spiegate come si fa a considerare un cornificante leale?

lo si considera fedele perche' tromba ancora il partner ma si puo' considerare un soggetto leale chi fa sta roba?

ma roba da pazzi...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ce n'è anche uno verde!



grazie!

sai sta cosa mi fa sorridere..... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> sul primo grassetto il giudice ha sentenziato che no, il tradimento non comportava la violazione del contratto coniugale e l'addebito per questo motivo fu rigettato ...  ma la questione era più complessa e c'erano in ballo notevoli interessi economici ...
> 
> Sul secondo ... hai perfettamente ragione ... io personalmente non l'ho mai sopportato dal primo giorno che mia sorella me l'ha presentato !!
> 
> Comunque ... visto che la giudiziale stava minando anche i rapporti con le figlie *(la più grande all'epoca aveva 20 anni e per i 3 anni che è durato il processo non aveva più rivolto la parola al padre che invece l'adorava !!*) alla fine entrambi sono giunti a più miti consigli ... hanno fatto un accordo extra-giudiziale "onorevole" per entrambi e si sono separati con la consensuale.


Che l'adorasse o no...si è comportato da grande ipocrita e stronzo, immagino il bell'esempio che ha dato alle figlie.
Fossi stata in lei non l'avrei proprio più voluto vedere...


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> sai sta cosa mi fa sorridere..... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lo immagino...:mexican:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> sul primo grassetto il giudice ha sentenziato che no, il tradimento non comportava la violazione del contratto coniugale e l'addebito per questo motivo fu rigettato ...  ma la questione era più complessa e c'erano in ballo notevoli interessi economici ...
> 
> Sul secondo ... hai perfettamente ragione ... io personalmente non l'ho mai sopportato dal primo giorno che mia sorella me l'ha presentato !!
> 
> Comunque ... visto che la giudiziale stava minando anche i rapporti con le figlie (la più grande all'epoca aveva 20 anni e per i 3 anni che è durato il processo non aveva più rivolto la parola al padre che invece l'adorava !!) alla fine entrambi sono giunti a più miti consigli ... hanno fatto un accordo extra-giudiziale "onorevole" per entrambi e si sono separati con la consensuale.


scusa ma per curiosita'  in che anno si so' separati perche' qua si capisce ben altro e l'avrebbero dovuto mazzuolare alla grande...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nella enucleazione del dovere di fedeltà la giurisprudenza ha, con un percorso evolutivo, sancito il superamento di una connotazione materialistica e tradizionalista di tale dovere, originariamente concepito come imposizione ai coniugi di astenersi da qualunque relazione o atto sessuale extraconiugale.

Ancora con la pronuncia n. 99 del 18.04.1974 la Corte Costituzionale ha ritenuto che l’obbligo di fedeltà si traducesse nel dovere di astensione da ogni rapporto sessuale con terzi.

È immediatamente dopo la riforma del diritto di famiglia del 1975 che si assiste ad un mutamento giurisprudenziale e in questa scia si colloca la sentenza della Corte di Cassazione del 24.03.1976, n. 1045, con la quale è sancito che il dovere di fedeltà non debba essere inteso puramente e semplicemente come astensione da rapporti sessuali con terzi bensì quale dedizione fisica e spirituale tra i coniugi e come impegno di fiducia e lealtà reciproca mirante alla salvaguardia e al consolidamento della comunione materiale e spirituale dei coniugi stessi.

La giurisprudenza, di merito e di legittimità, più recente ha definitivamente consacrato il ripudio di una fedeltà intesa come una mera astensione da rapporti sessuali extraconiugali.

La Corte di Cassazione, con la pronuncia resa dalla I sezione in data 11.06.2008, n. 15557, ha affermato che l’obbligo di fedeltà, ex art. 143 c.c., deve essere inteso non solo come astensione da relazioni sessuali extraconiugali, ma quale impegno, ricadente su ciascun coniuge, di non tradire la fiducia reciproca: ne consegue che la relazione sentimentale di un coniuge, anche se non si sostanzi in un adulterio, può essere rilevante al fine dell’addebitabilità della separazione ex art. 151 c.c. qualora sia stata la causa o concausa della frattura del rapporto coniugale.

Allo stato attuale l’evoluzione giurisprudenziale ha recepito una accezione in senso ampio dell’adulterio, inteso come instaurazione di un rapporto affettivo con persona diversa dal coniuge, non necessariamente accompagnato da rapporti sessuali.

È stato, pertanto, ritenuto causa di addebito il comportamento di un coniuge idoneo a configurare una infedeltà, a prescindere dall’effettiva ricorrenza dell’adulterio.

Nel delineare la categoria del c.d. adulterio platonico o sentimentale la giurisprudenza ha sancito che in esso non rileva la violazione dell’obbligo di fedeltà bensì l’offesa all’onore del coniuge, arrecata da un comportamento che, per il modo in cui si è manifestato, sia stato idoneo ad ingenerare nel consorte e nei terzi il fondato sospetto di tradimento.


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che l'adorasse o no...si è comportato da grande ipocrita e stronzo, immagino il bell'esempio che ha dato alle figlie.
> Fossi stata in lei non l'avrei proprio più voluto vedere...


Ripeto che anche a me 'sto tizio stava sulle palle già in tempi non sospetti ma ... mettiamola così ... intorno a questa separazione giravano cifre a 6 zeri ... ed a parte il tradimento ... c'era ben poco di cui mia sorella potesse lamentarsi (sotto ogni punto di vista) !!

Io ho deliberatamente semplificato una situazione MOLTO complessa in cui anche la mia sorellina ha avuto le sue colpe (anche se effettivamente lei non lo ha mai tradito) ... per questo motivo io, e non solo io, le avevo consigliato di non intraprendere la via giudiziale ma di cercare un accordo con il marito (che all'epoca non voleva nemmeno separarsi) ... purtroppo quando c'è di mezzo il (molto) denaro ...


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scusa ma per curiosita'  in che anno si so' separati perche' qua si capisce ben altro e l'avrebbero dovuto mazzuolare alla grande...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nella enucleazione del dovere di fedeltà la giurisprudenza ha, con un percorso evolutivo, sancito il superamento di una connotazione materialistica e tradizionalista di tale dovere, originariamente concepito come imposizione ai coniugi di astenersi da qualunque relazione o atto sessuale extraconiugale.
> ...


La sentenza di separazione consensuale è del 2010. La fase giudiziale era iniziata nel 2006.

Durante la fase giudiziale ho _*dovuto*_ partecipare a diverse udienze ... esperienza traumatica ... lo giuro: MAI PIU'.


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> di cercare un accordo con il marito (che all'epoca non voleva nemmeno separarsi) ...


E ti credo che non voleva separasi! :rotfl:
sai la fatica di trovarne una costante per il week-end? :rotfl:

I soldi...già...


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ripeto che anche a me 'sto tizio stava sulle palle già in tempi non sospetti ma ... mettiamola così ... intorno a questa separazione giravano cifre a 6 zeri ... ed a parte il tradimento ... c'era ben poco di cui mia sorella potesse lamentarsi (sotto ogni punto di vista) !!
> 
> Io ho deliberatamente semplificato una situazione MOLTO complessa in cui anche la mia sorellina ha avuto le sue colpe (anche se effettivamente lei non lo ha mai tradito) ... per questo motivo io, e non solo io, le avevo consigliato di non intraprendere la via giudiziale ma di cercare un accordo con il marito (che all'epoca non voleva nemmeno separarsi) ... purtroppo quando c'è di mezzo il (molto) denaro ...


vabbe' sara' piu' complessa e difficile da circoscrivere la situazione anche solo per saperne di piu' a livello legale...

solo che non vorrei che mo' se montasse la testa Lothar e pensasse de farla franca perche' dice che continua a fa' la spesa ed a tromba' co' la mugliera...

ahahahah


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' sara' piu' complessa e difficile da circoscrivere la situazione anche solo per saperne di piu' a livello legale...
> 
> solo che non vorrei che mo' se montasse la testa Lothar e pensasse de farla franca perche' dice che continua a fa' la spesa ed a tromba' co' la mugliera...
> 
> ahahahah


:risata:


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' sara' piu' complessa e difficile da circoscrivere la situazione anche solo per saperne di piu' a livello legale...
> 
> solo che non vorrei che mo' se montasse la testa Lothar e pensasse de farla franca perche' dice che continua a fa' la spesa ed a tromba' co' la mugliera...
> 
> ahahahah



ma perchè, Lothar fa la spesa??

:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, Lothar fa la spesa??
> 
> :mrgreen:


Si, compra il manzotin. :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, Lothar fa la spesa??
> 
> :mrgreen:


vabbe' ar parcheggio arriva....

che poi se scarica la moglie e se carica quella che s'engroppa e' un dettaglio banale che qualsiasi avvocheto anche fresco de laurea senz'altro smonterebbe...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' ar parcheggio arriva....
> 
> che poi se scarica la moglie e se carica quella che s'engroppa e' un dettaglio banale che qualsiasi avvocheto anche fresco de laurea senz'altro smonterebbe...
> 
> ahahahahahah


:rotfl:


stermy...non ti vorrei interrompere ma servirebbe un po di chiarezza di la....ferita è un po confusa...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' ar parcheggio arriva....
> 
> che poi se scarica la moglie e se carica quella che s'engroppa e' un dettaglio banale che qualsiasi avvocheto anche fresco de laurea senz'altro smonterebbe...
> 
> ahahahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ecco, mi pareva...


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> stermy...non ti vorrei interrompere ma servirebbe un po di chiarezza di la....ferita è un po confusa...:mrgreen:


e ce credo s'e' Dilettizzata...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' ar parcheggio arriva....
> 
> che poi se scarica la moglie e se carica quella che s'engroppa e' un dettaglio banale che qualsiasi avvocheto anche fresco de laurea senz'altro smonterebbe...
> 
> ahahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, compra il manzotin. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl:Il jingle di Lothar: "le patate, le patate...con in mezzo manzotin" :rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;m7i0yh9fjq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7i0yh9fjq8[/video]


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Il jingle di Lothar: "le patate, le patate...con in mezzo manzotin" :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Pero hai dato una bella idea.


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Pero hai dato una bella idea.


:up::rotfl:


----------



## Cris (2 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> secondo la giursprudenza l'obbligo di fedeltà sarebbe più ampia dell'astenersi da relazioni extra-coniugali, viene avvicinato  ad un discorso di lealtà e quindi di sacrificio di interssi e scelte del singolo coniuge se in contrasto con gli impegni e le prospettive della vita comune.
> 
> Infatti non sempre una relazione extra-coniugale porta ad una separazione con addebito, accade solo se è provato che la relazione è stata la causa unica o una concausa della fine del rapporto tra i coniugi.


Ecco, questo è il mio caso. Che ribadisco è uno dei piu lampanti. Quale giudice dotato di cervello normale potrebbe vederci qualcosa di diverso se una moglie, straniera, giovane, che giura e spergiura di amare il marito anche attraverso numerosi scritti, dopo pochi mesi dal matrimonio gia intrattiene una relazione con un altro uomo piu ricco? E quale ricatto dovrei accettare se lei mi chiede migliaia di euro che non ne avrebbe diritto nemmeno se quel tipo di giudice stabilisse che quella infedelta non è causa di addebito? Che omino del genere sarei ad accettare una consensuale con cui non solo le faccio to gentile omaggio, ma implicitamente dimostro che lei ha bisogno di denaro per andare avanti e se in futuro questa mi chiede altri soldi, il fatto di averla gia finanziata in passato, questa cosa costituirebbe un pessimo precedente.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è il mio caso. Che ribadisco è uno dei piu lampanti. Quale giudice dotato di cervello normale potrebbe vederci qualcosa di diverso se una moglie, straniera, giovane, che giura e spergiura di amare il marito anche attraverso numerosi scritti, dopo pochi mesi dal matrimonio gia intrattiene una relazione con un altro uomo piu ricco? E quale ricatto dovrei accettare se lei mi chiede migliaia di euro che non ne avrebbe diritto nemmeno se quel tipo di giudice stabilisse che quella infedelta non è causa di addebito? Che omino del genere sarei ad accettare una consensuale con cui non solo le faccio to gentile omaggio, ma implicitamente dimostro che lei ha bisogno di denaro per andare avanti e se in futuro questa mi chiede altri soldi, il fatto di averla gia finanziata in passato, questa cosa costituirebbe un pessimo precedente.


Ma scusa lei è degli ex paesi dell'est?
Ehm...sai quando sono andato in Ungheria...ero alto due metri pur di venir via da là...capisci?


----------



## Cris (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa lei è degli ex paesi dell'est?
> Ehm...sai quando sono andato in Ungheria...ero alto due metri pur di venir via da là...capisci?


Ho gia detto che non rispondo a domande cosi dirette ))  comunque cosa cambierebbe se lo fosse? Certo, oltre alle evidenze che porterò in giudiziale, aggiungerei anche un certo pregiudizio sociale contro di loro...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ho gia detto che non rispondo a domande cosi dirette ))  comunque cosa cambierebbe se lo fosse? Certo, oltre alle evidenze che porterò in giudiziale, aggiungerei anche un certo pregiudizio sociale contro di loro...


Non sto scherzando...
In Ungheria ho trovato che molte leggevano un libretto che insegnava tutto come farsi mantenere dal marito...bla bli bla...bla bla...
E poi ho esperienza diretta di un mio vicino che si portò qui in Italia una rumena...
I casini che la rumena combinò alla famiglia di suo marito quando si separarono sono da libro!
Cioè aiutarono in tutto questa signora...e lei invece...fece a loro ricatti belli e buoni...

Cioè se tua moglie è straniera...sincerati di conoscere a fondo la sua mentalità...

Mi sono permesso di avanzare certe espressioni perchè se ne sentono di tutti i colori...

Ci sono perfino quelle e il caso è in Umbria che sono specializzate nel "svaligiare" vecchini vedovi...e sanno come circuirli ec..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Cris (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sto scherzando...
> In Ungheria ho trovato che molte leggevano un libretto che insegnava tutto come farsi mantenere dal marito...bla bli bla...bla bla...
> E poi ho esperienza diretta di un mio vicino che si portò qui in Italia una rumena...
> I casini che la rumena combinò alla famiglia di suo marito quando si separarono sono da libro!
> ...


Ok, mettiamola e chiudiamola cosi: io non sono né vecchio né sprovveduto come può pensare lei o il suo amante.  Quindi la aspetto tranquillo alla giudiziale.  Ora vado a nanna )))


----------



## lunaiena (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sto scherzando...
> In Ungheria ho trovato che molte leggevano un libretto che insegnava tutto come farsi mantenere dal marito...bla bli bla...bla bla...
> E poi ho esperienza diretta di un mio vicino che si portò qui in Italia una rumena...
> I casini che la rumena combinò alla famiglia di suo marito quando si separarono sono da libro!
> ...



Non solo in Umbria e non solo vecchi...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ok, mettiamola e chiudiamola cosi: io non sono né vecchio né sprovveduto come può pensare lei o il suo amante.  Quindi la aspetto tranquillo alla giudiziale.  Ora vado a nanna )))


Ok tienici informati...
Noi te l'avevamo detto...
E il nostro compito termina qui
Del resto non sono certo i miei capitali in discussione
Mai i tuoi.


----------



## Cris (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok tienici informati...
> Noi te l'avevamo detto...
> E il nostro compito termina qui
> Del resto non sono certo i miei capitali in discussione
> Mai i tuoi.


E quelli che mi ha chiesto lei cosa sono scusa?  Bruscolini?


----------



## Non Registrato1 (2 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> E quelli che mi ha chiesto lei cosa sono scusa?  Bruscolini?



tua moglie sa che tu hai le prove del suo tradimento?


----------



## Cris (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> tua moglie sa che tu hai le prove del suo tradimento?


Ormai non lo nega neanche piu. Si difende dicendo che spesso litigavo con lei per cose stupide. Peccato che questa è una cazzata e le mille parole d'amore che mi scriveva, persino dalla camera d'albergo dove soggiornava con l'amante, dimostreranno al giudice che lei è solo una gran falsona, oltre che traditrice


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ormai non lo nega neanche piu. Si difende dicendo che spesso litigavo con lei per cose stupide. Peccato che questa è una cazzata e le mille parole d'amore che mi scriveva, persino dalla camera d'albergo dove soggiornava con l'amante, dimostreranno al giudice che lei è solo una gran falsona, oltre che traditrice



te lo chiedevo perchè, nel caso, dovrebbe essere lei a propendere per un accordo bonario.

se hai davvero prove inconfutabili (le hai?), si gioca la giudiziale con i soldi dell'amante?


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Ormai non lo nega neanche piu. Si difende dicendo che spesso litigavo con lei per cose stupide. Peccato che questa è una cazzata e le mille parole d'amore che mi scriveva, persino dalla camera d'albergo dove soggiornava con l'amante, dimostreranno al giudice che lei è solo una gran falsona, oltre che traditrice


Se lo dici tu ... 
Leggendo quello che scrivi, sommato alla mia esperienza diretta, direi che è molto più "attrezzata" lei nella difesa che tu nell'accusa ... prova a rileggere quello che ha appena scritto da un punto di vista diverso dal tuo (quello del giudice per esempio) ... ricordandoti anche che per la Legge si è innocenti (senza colpa) fino a che non viene provato il contrario oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio ... e la difesa cercherà in tutti i modi di alimentare questi dubbi ... magari facendoti passare per quello che non sei ... preparati a sentire falsità inenarrabili e a sopportarne l'umiliazione ...

Magari con la consensuale dovrai sborsare un po' di soldi (una tantum) ma ti libererai rapidamente di questa ... arpia


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu ...
> Leggendo quello che scrivi, sommato alla mia esperienza diretta, direi che è molto più "attrezzata" lei nella difesa che tu nell'accusa ... prova a rileggere quello che ha appena scritto da un punto di vista diverso dal tuo (quello del giudice per esempio) ... ricordandoti anche che per la Legge si è innocenti (senza colpa) fino a che non viene provato il contrario oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio ... e la difesa cercherà in tutti i modi di alimentare questi dubbi ... magari facendoti passare per quello che non sei ... preparati a sentire falsità inenarrabili e a sopportarne l'umiliazione ...
> 
> Magari con la consensuale dovrai sborsare un po' di soldi (una tantum) ma ti libererai rapidamente di questa ... arpia


Niente sai...
Ho già capito è troppo ferito e orgoglioso...
Quando l'ambizione supera l'intelligenza...
Succedono ste robe qua...

Comunque Kikko sei stato grandioso!

Ma pensa come sono certe psicologie...
Sono gli altri a prenderla nel culo...a me non succederà...

E quelli che ragionano così lo prendono più a fondo degli altri...

Anche lui ha bisogno di sbatterci il muso.

Amen.

Poi anch'io ho l'avvocato che è molto mia amica.
Le ho telefonato.
Mi ha detto che in una giudiziale non accetterebbe mai di difendermi, proprio per l'amicizia che ci lega.

At capi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

*Cris...*

... ti volevo portare una mia esperienza indiretta sulla giudiziale. Un mio carissimo amico, viene tradito dalla moglie, hanno un figlio piccolissimo. Sono sul punto di separarsi perchè lei vuole andare a stare dall'amante... poi lei torna indietro, giura e spergiura di avere fatto una cazzata... dopo poco, colpa la passione ritrovata, resta incinta. Strana coincidenza... il bambino nasce prematuro, così dice lei. Ma lui tranquillo, non ha dubbi. Dopo poco dalla nascita del figlio... lei comincia a trovare strani lavoretti che la impegnano il week-end lontano da casa... deve stare fuori a dormire, ovviamente, parte il venerdì e torna il lunedì sera... o il martedì mattina... E lui si fa il mazzo, con l'aiuto di sua madre, lavorando non vicinissimo a casa,  a gestirsi casa e bimbi da solo. Poi un bel giorno lei gli telefona al lavoro e gli dice che è andata via da casa, si è trasferita dall'amante, i bambini sono all'asilo, li andasse a prendere lui.Io ero nella stanza accanto, l'abbiamo trovato per terra. Per più di 6 mesi sparisce... mai neppure una telefonata, neanche per sapere come stanno i figli. Poi mette in mezzo l'avvocato... per poter portare con sè i figli. Dopo una settimana torna con figli e valigie, l'amante l'ha sbattuta fuori. Pretende di rientrare in casa con lui, comincia la battaglia... per i soldi. I figli li lascia a lui volentieri. Sono andati avanti per anni... la giudiziale l'ha vinta lei, portando false testimonianze di presunti abbandoni e violenze psicologiche. Nel frattempo lei gli ha fatto capire che il secondo figlio non sarebbe suo... per lui non cambia nulla, non ha voluto neppure fare il test, quello è il figlio che ha cresciuto, ma lei minaccia di usare la cosa come arma: ottiene l'affidamento , lui le paga gli alimenti per i figli... e i figli vivono in realtà con lui.
Solo per dirti che... le cose non sempre vanno come dovrebbero, stai pronto a vedere di tutto.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti volevo portare una mia esperienza indiretta sulla giudiziale. Un mio carissimo amico, viene tradito dalla moglie, hanno un figlio piccolissimo. Sono sul punto di separarsi perchè lei vuole andare a stare dall'amante... poi lei torna indietro, giura e spergiura di avere fatto una cazzata... dopo poco, colpa la passione ritrovata, resta incinta. Strana coincidenza... il bambino nasce prematuro, così dice lei. Ma lui tranquillo, non ha dubbi. Dopo poco dalla nascita del figlio... lei comincia a trovare strani lavoretti che la impegnano il week-end lontano da casa... deve stare fuori a dormire, ovviamente, parte il venerdì e torna il lunedì sera... o il martedì mattina... E lui si fa il mazzo, con l'aiuto di sua madre, lavorando non vicinissimo a casa,  a gestirsi casa e bimbi da solo. Poi un bel giorno lei gli telefona al lavoro e gli dice che è andata via da casa, si è trasferita dall'amante, i bambini sono all'asilo, li andasse a prendere lui.Io ero nella stanza accanto, l'abbiamo trovato per terra. Per più di 6 mesi sparisce... mai neppure una telefonata, neanche per sapere come stanno i figli. Poi mette in mezzo l'avvocato... per poter portare con sè i figli. Dopo una settimana torna con figli e valigie, l'amante l'ha sbattuta fuori. Pretende di rientrare in casa con lui, comincia la battaglia... per i soldi. I figli li lascia a lui volentieri. Sono andati avanti per anni... la giudiziale l'ha vinta lei, portando false testimonianze di presunti abbandoni e violenze psicologiche. Nel frattempo lei gli ha fatto capire che il secondo figlio non sarebbe suo... per lui non cambia nulla, non ha voluto neppure fare il test, quello è il figlio che ha cresciuto, ma lei minaccia di usare la cosa come arma: ottiene l'affidamento , lui le paga gli alimenti per i figli... e i figli vivono in realtà con lui.
> Solo per dirti che... le cose non sempre vanno come dovrebbero, stai pronto a vedere di tutto.


Esempio lampante di come la Giustizia (come applicazione della Legge) e la realtà delle cose siano due cose diverse !!
 ... Cris se non ti ha convinto questo ... Amen !!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

Che storia Sbri.

Penso che queste siano le situazioni in cui una persona rischia veramente di ROVINARSI, nel senso che se non si è dotati di un'adeguata dose di sangue freddo, una così la riduci a dover mangiare con la cannuccia per il resto dei suoi giorni.

Come in quel film con Pippo Franco che dopo la condanna chiede al giudice:

Signor Giudice, quant'è la pena per lesioni aggravate ?

Due anni.

Aggiunga.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che storia Sbri.
> 
> Penso che queste siano le situazioni in cui una persona rischia veramente di ROVINARSI, nel senso che se non si è dotati di un'adeguata dose di sangue freddo, una così la riduci a dover mangiare con la cannuccia per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> 
> ...


guarda... io tutt'ora non so come lui abbia fatto... so che ha cercato di comportarsi sempre correttamente per il bene dei figli... ma io non so se ci sarei riuscita, al posto suo. E ci ha rischiato pure la salute, con questa storia.


----------



## milli (3 Agosto 2012)

mi riallaccio a quanto scritto da Kikko. In un processo civile la ragione (tecnicamente la domanda) deve essere provata.
Un magistrato tempo fa per sollecitare un accordo stragiudiziale portava questo esempio. Tizio inizia una causa sapendo di avere ragione che può provare attraverso un teste. Nel corso del giudizio, prima di rendere testimonianza, il teste muore. Tizio perde la causa, perchè pur avendo ragione, non ha potuto fornire al giudice la prova di detta ragione.
Questo per dire di valutare benissimo tutti pro e i contro di una giudiziale. Spesso le persone coinvolte,non essendo "addette ai lavori" sono convinte di poter fare cose che poi si rivelano tecnicamente impossibili.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris, prendi in considerazione anche altre ipotesi e valutazioni. Da quanto tempo è che lei vive in Italia ? Come diceva il Conte, in certi paese ci sono delle vere e proprie leggende metropolitane su come sia facile spennare l'itaGliano. Stò vivendo l'esperienza diretta con un mio carissimo amico (sposato con una sudamericana). Fossi in te la farei cuocere nel suo brodo e farei sedimentare la cosa perchè, se ho ben inquadrato la situazione, l'amante prima o poi la scarica (a meno che non sia un coglione rimbecillito tipo il cognato di Stermy) e quando lei si troverà con una mano davanti e una di dietro verrà sicuramente a più miti consigli. Devi fare come Massimo il Temporeggiatore. Manda le cose per le lunghe, così che lei cominci a gravare sulle finanze dell'amante, e se ho inquadrato la tipa, graverà parecchio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cris, prendi in considerazione anche altre ipotesi e valutazioni. Da quanto tempo è che lei vive in Italia ? Come diceva il Conte, in certi paese ci sono delle vere e proprie leggende metropolitane su come sia facile spennare l'itaGliano. Stò vivendo l'esperienza diretta con un mio carissimo amico (sposato con una sudamericana). Fossi in te la farei cuocere nel suo brodo e farei sedimentare la cosa perchè, se ho ben inquadrato la situazione, l'amante prima o poi la scarica (a meno che non sia un coglione rimbecillito tipo il cognato di Stermy) e quando lei si troverà con una mano davanti e una di dietro verrà sicuramente a più miti consigli. Devi fare come Massimo il Temporeggiatore. Manda le cose per le lunghe, così che lei cominci a gravare sulle finanze dell'amante, e se ho inquadrato la tipa, graverà parecchio.


NO.
Nessuna leggenda metropolitana.
QUel libro io l'ho visto a casa del mio maestro in Ungheria.
Recita come vivere alle spalle di un uomo e farsi mantenere per tutta la vita.
Tutto il mondo è paese.
L'italiano non è più o meno stupido degli altri europei.


----------



## Cris (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cris, prendi in considerazione anche altre ipotesi e valutazioni. Da quanto tempo è che lei vive in Italia ? Come diceva il Conte, in certi paese ci sono delle vere e proprie leggende metropolitane su come sia facile spennare l'itaGliano. Stò vivendo l'esperienza diretta con un mio carissimo amico (sposato con una sudamericana). Fossi in te la farei cuocere nel suo brodo e farei sedimentare la cosa perchè, se ho ben inquadrato la situazione, l'amante prima o poi la scarica (a meno che non sia un coglione rimbecillito tipo il cognato di Stermy) e quando lei si troverà con una mano davanti e una di dietro verrà sicuramente a più miti consigli. Devi fare come Massimo il Temporeggiatore. Manda le cose per le lunghe, così che lei cominci a gravare sulle finanze dell'amante, e se ho inquadrato la tipa, graverà parecchio.


Scusate ma a leggervi sembra quasi che in italia non esistano leggi o giudiziali dove uno che è tradito spudoratamente, non ha alcuna colpa di ciò e ha mille prove, anche fornite da legali agenzie investigative, alla fine ottiene giustizia...ma per favore. Comunque se vi piace sentirvelo dire, piuttosto che dare un euro a mia moglie e al suo amante, ne do 10 mila al mio avvocato. Cosi va bene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Scusate ma a leggervi sembra quasi che in italia non esistano leggi o giudiziali dove uno che è tradito spudoratamente, non ha alcuna colpa di ciò e ha mille prove, anche fornite da legali agenzie investigative, alla fine ottiene giustizia...ma per favore. Comunque se vi piace sentirvelo dire, piuttosto che dare un euro a mia moglie e al suo amante, ne do 10 mila al mio avvocato. Cosi va bene?


guarda Cris che noi... lo diciamo per te. A noi non viene in tasca nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Scusate ma a leggervi sembra quasi che in italia non esistano leggi o giudiziali dove uno che è tradito spudoratamente, non ha alcuna colpa di ciò e ha mille prove, anche fornite da legali agenzie investigative, alla fine ottiene giustizia...ma per favore. Comunque se vi piace sentirvelo dire, piuttosto che dare un euro a mia moglie e al suo amante, ne do 10 mila al mio avvocato. Cosi va bene?


Facciamo così dici al tuo avvocato: se vinciamo ti do 20 mila euro.
Se perdiamo dai 20 mila euro a me...

Vediamo se accetta.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Nessuna leggenda metropolitana.
> QUel libro io l'ho visto a casa del mio maestro in Ungheria.
> Recita come vivere alle spalle di un uomo e farsi mantenere per tutta la vita.
> ...


Easy Conte. Rilassati.
Non faccio fatica a credere che libri del genere in certi paesi esistano.
Ed è proprio da qui che nasce la mia definizione di Leggenda Metropolitana.
In certi paesi esiste la Leggenda Metropolitana che, come dice il libro, sia facile venire in Italia e farsi mantenere tutta la vita.

Il fatto che fino a qualche anno fa gli Albanesi si erano convinti che in Italia si vivesse in base a ciò che vedevano nelle nostre pubblicità che venivano trasmesse da loro, è vero, mica lo invento io.


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Però scusate l'ignoranza...
se cris facesse una separazione consensuale dovrebbe trovare un'accordo con moglie a meno che lei non firmi dichiarando di non volere nulla da lui....
viste però le richieste già avanzate dalla moglie non credo che lei sia diposta a rinunciare...anzi....

a questo punto io credo che lui abbia ragione....


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Scusate ma a leggervi sembra quasi che in italia non esistano leggi o giudiziali dove uno che è tradito spudoratamente, non ha alcuna colpa di ciò e ha mille prove, anche fornite da legali agenzie investigative, alla fine ottiene giustizia...ma per favore. Comunque se vi piace sentirvelo dire, piuttosto che dare un euro a mia moglie e al suo amante, ne do 10 mila al mio avvocato. Cosi va bene?


Hai ragione ad aver fiducia nella Giustizia in senso assoluto ... un po' meno quando si tratta di quella italiana.

Comunque sia ... a me personalmente non me ne viene niente ... non sono nemmeno un avvocato ...

L'unica nostra preoccupazione (e qui credo di parlare per molti di quelli/e che sono intervenuti in questo thread ) era ed è quella di metterti  in guardia ... tutto qui  !!

se poi dovrai sborsare i 10000 euro per il tuo avvocato, 10000 per quello di tua moglie, le spese processuali e pagare anche gli alimenti a Lei ... non venire qui a dire che non te lo avevamo detto.

Concordo con il suggerimento di prendere tempo ... sbollisci la rabbia ... tergiversa ... ignorala nel modo più assoluto possibile ... e come dice Confucio "siediti in riva al fiume ed aspetta che passi il cadavere del tuo nemico" ... il tempo è dalla tua parte non dalla sua ... fidati.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Però scusate l'ignoranza...
> se cris facesse una separazione consensuale dovrebbe trovare un'accordo con moglie a meno che lei non firmi dichiarando di non volere nulla da lui....
> viste però le richieste già avanzate dalla moglie non credo che lei sia diposta a rinunciare...anzi....
> 
> a questo punto io credo che lui abbia ragione....


Cris ha tutte le ragioni di questo mondo ma ... non sempre bastano.

In questo momento lei si sente forte perché supportata dall'amante danaroso (anche se l'amante che le paga l'avvocato mi pare quanto meno ... strano) ma sa perfettamente che questa situazione può mutare da un momento all'altro e ritrovarsi, scaricata dall'amante,  in mezzo ad una strada ( da dove, a dire il vero, sembrerebbe essere partita ...) . 
Quindi la strategia di sfruttare la rabbia di Cris e la sua volontà di separarsi il più velocemente possibile per cercare di spillargli più denaro possibile con una separazione consensuale è più che comprensibile, non giustificabile ma comprensibile.

Per questo suggerisco a Cris di aspettare ... mandare giù il rospo ed aspettare ... niente e nessuno lo obbliga adesso a separarsi dalla moglie per via consensuale o per via giudiziale ... aspettare ... magari l'amante danaroso si stancherà di lei (e presto o tardi lo farà ...) e la "gentildonna" dovrà divenire a più miti consigli ...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Per questo suggerisco a Cris di aspettare ... mandare giù il rospo ed aspettare ... niente e nessuno lo obbliga adesso a separarsi dalla moglie per via consensuale o per via giudiziale ... aspettare ... magari l'amante danaroso si stancherà di lei (e presto o tardi lo farà ...) e dovrà divenire a più miti consigli ...


Esattamente la stessa cosa che intendevo io.


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cris ha tutte le ragioni di questo mondo ma ... non sempre bastano.
> 
> In questo momento lei si sente forte perché supportata dall'amante danaroso (anche se l'amante che le paga l'avvocato mi pare quanto meno ... strano) ma sa perfettamente che questa situazione può mutare da un momento all'altro e ritrovarsi, scaricata dall'amante, in mezzo ad una strada ( da dove, a dire il vero, sembrerebbe essere partita ...) .
> Quindi la strategia di sfruttare la rabbia di Cris e la sua volontà di separarsi il più velocemente possibile per cercare di spillargli più denaro possibile con una separazione consensuale è più che comprensibile, non giustificabile ma comprensibile.
> ...



Si, per carità..... però non è giusto


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Easy Conte. Rilassati.
> Non faccio fatica a credere che libri del genere in certi paesi esistano.
> Ed è proprio da qui che nasce la mia definizione di Leggenda Metropolitana.
> In certi paesi esiste la Leggenda Metropolitana che, come dice il libro, sia facile venire in Italia e farsi mantenere tutta la vita.
> ...


Tuba pero' se trovano er cojone, fidate che lo spolpano anche se restano a casa loro....

cioe' a casa loro dopo che er cojone de turno gliel'ha pagata perche' prima vivevano in bidonville...

ahahahah

ho due conoscenti rimasti in mutande con una brasiliana ed una di SantoDomingo...


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Si, per carità..... però non è giusto


Scusa Simy ma se vuoi disquisire di "giusto" ed "ingiusto" hai sbagliato ... forum.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esattamente la stessa cosa che intendevo io.


Infatti, ribadivo solo il concetto.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Scusate ma a leggervi sembra quasi che in italia non esistano leggi o giudiziali dove uno che è tradito spudoratamente, non ha alcuna colpa di ciò e ha mille prove, anche fornite da legali agenzie investigative, alla fine ottiene giustizia...ma per favore. Comunque se vi piace sentirvelo dire, piuttosto che dare un euro a mia moglie e al suo amante, ne do 10 mila al mio avvocato. Cosi va bene?


Il problema è che queste sono cause dove l'oggettività non esiste. Per questo è difficile ottenere l'addebito portando come prova un tradimento, anche se spudorato.

Tuttavia, nel tuo caso, non essendoci figli di mezzo, essendo il matrimonio relativamente breve e considerando la vostra età, forse una giudiziale l'azzarderei anch'io. In primo luogo perché l'una-tantum adesso non ti mette al riparo da future, ulteriori richieste in fase di divorzio. E poi perché una giudiziale può sempre trasformarsi in una consensuale.
Ti suggerisco però di stare molto tranquillo, non dare l'idea di volerti vendicare e puntare soprattutto sul fatto che, vista l'età e la durata del matrimonio, non vedi ragioni per un mantenimento.


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ad aver fiducia nella Giustizia in senso assoluto ... un po' meno quando si tratta di quella italiana.
> 
> Comunque sia ... a me personalmente non me ne viene niente ... non sono nemmeno un avvocato ...
> 
> ...


si ma la rabbia e' piu' agevole sbollirla se la zoccola fosse fuori portata dei coglioni...

restando in casa e' logico che a cris glie girano come le pale di n'elicottero...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa Simy ma se vuoi disquisire di "giusto" ed "ingiusto" hai sbagliato ... forum.


si c'hai ragione... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tuba pero' se trovano er cojone, fidate che lo spolpano anche se restano a casa loro....
> 
> cioe' a casa loro dopo che er cojone de turno gliel'ha pagata perche' prima vivevano in bidonville...
> 
> ...


Io ne ho conosciuto in Brasile. 

Un bergamasco di 60 anni scarsi. Aveva comprato la casa alla moglie, ma ovviamente lui, quando andava in Brasile non poteva dormirci, nella sua casa da lui pagata, perchè la moglie ci viveva con la sua famiglia  Cioè quello aveva casa a Salvador De Bahia, ed era costretto ad andare in una posada.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Agosto 2012)

Da quanto sono riuscita a capire( forse poco )
Criss vole solo che sia fatta la cosa giusta per non avere 
oltre al danno la beffa...
Sa come agire e va avanti per la sua strada penso cerchi un appoggio morale
nel bene e nel male...
forse qualcuno che gli dica:
Ok fai così che io sono con te....

Poi noi non sappiamo quanto deluso da questa storia ...
vuole solo arrivare a un dunque che lo ritiri su...

Questo è il mio modesto parere...


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ne ho conosciuto in Brasile.
> 
> Un bergamasco di 60 anni scarsi. Aveva comprato la casa alla moglie, ma ovviamente lui, quando andava in Brasile non poteva dormirci, nella sua casa da lui pagata, perchè la moglie ci viveva con la sua famiglia  Cioè quello aveva casa a Salvador De Bahia, ed era costretto ad andare in una posada.


ammesso pure che fosse sul serio la famiglia di lei...

ahahahah

ad uno di quelli invece ogni vorta che ci andava in brasile, trovava sempre facce nuove...

la zoccola diceva che fossero suoi cugini...

s'e' separato il pirlone e manco ha saputo de preciso quanti cazzo erano in famija da' moje...

ma come cazzo se fa....bisogna studia' p'esse cosi' cojoni, dico io...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *ammesso pure che fosse sul serio la famiglia di lei...*
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma quale famiglia 

Per me la _famiglia_ di quella aveva una nerchia nera di una trentina di centimetri. Famiglia.


----------



## Cris (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ad aver fiducia nella Giustizia in senso assoluto ... un po' meno quando si tratta di quella italiana.
> 
> Comunque sia ... a me personalmente non me ne viene niente ... non sono nemmeno un avvocato ...
> 
> ...


Niente affatto. A livello di giudiziale il tempo è dalla sua parte. Che diritto avrei a chiedere la separazione con addebito dopo un anno dal tradimento? Qualsiasi giudice mi direbbe che allora il tradimento di per sé l'avevo sopportato. Boh, non capisco proprio questo generale pessimismo riguardo la giustizia


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Agosto 2012)

Non lo capisci perché non ci sei mai passato...


----------



## Cris (3 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il problema è che queste sono cause dove l'oggettività non esiste. Per questo è difficile ottenere l'addebito portando come prova un tradimento, anche se spudorato.
> 
> Tuttavia, nel tuo caso, non essendoci figli di mezzo, essendo il matrimonio relativamente breve e considerando la vostra età, forse una giudiziale l'azzarderei anch'io. In primo luogo perché l'una-tantum adesso non ti mette al riparo da future, ulteriori richieste in fase di divorzio. E poi perché una giudiziale può sempre trasformarsi in una consensuale.
> Ti suggerisco però di stare molto tranquillo, non dare l'idea di volerti vendicare e puntare soprattutto sul fatto che, vista l'età e la durata del matrimonio, non vedi ragioni per un mantenimento.


È esattamente la posizione che ho preso nel ricorso fatto dal mio avvocato. Macché vendetta? Solo fermezza, nel fatto che soldi non ha senso dargliene, sia oggettivamente parlando, che come questione di principio. Mi hai tradito? COntinui a farlo? Ok, questa casa non è una prigione. Nessuno ti trattiene. Quella è la porta. Accomodati fuori e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro. Questa è la sintesi del mio ricorso. Oltre naturalmente le prove del tradimento e della sua indipendenza economica.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Niente affatto. A livello di giudiziale il tempo è dalla sua parte. Che diritto avrei a chiedere la separazione con addebito dopo un anno dal tradimento? Qualsiasi giudice mi direbbe che allora il tradimento di per sé l'avevo sopportato. Boh, non capisco proprio questo generale pessimismo riguardo la giustizia


In un mio messaggio ho accennato anche alla giudiziale di un mio caro amico ... sposato da 10 anni e senza figli ... la moglie era provatamente una zoccola ... ad un certo punto (dopo circa 5 anni di matrimonio) decise di raccogliere le prove circostanziate del tradimenti (con tanto di investigatore privato e relativi pedinamenti , foto, intercettazioni ambientali, tabulati telefonici, perfino i tabulati di transito del telepass ... tutto legalmente documentato) ma ... non trovò il coraggio di andare in tribunale. 
Solo 5 anni dopo (in cui le "attività" della moglie erano continuate) si decise ad intraprendere la via della separazione giudiziale con addebito presentando le prove che aveva raccolto cinque anni prima ... per lui fu un'esperienza terribile ... pensa che la moglie arrivò ad accusarlo in tribunale di essere gay e impotente e lui dovette produrre una perizia psicologica e andrologica di parte per smentirla ... alla fine (dopo 2 anni) il giudice sentenziò che lui niente doveva alla moglie ... lui però non è più tornato ad essere lo stesso uomo di prima.


----------



## Cris (3 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il problema è che queste sono cause dove l'oggettività non esiste. Per questo è difficile ottenere l'addebito portando come prova un tradimento, anche se spudorato.
> 
> Tuttavia, nel tuo caso, non essendoci figli di mezzo, essendo il matrimonio relativamente breve e considerando la vostra età, forse una giudiziale l'azzarderei anch'io. In primo luogo perché l'una-tantum adesso non ti mette al riparo da future, ulteriori richieste in fase di divorzio. E poi perché una giudiziale può sempre trasformarsi in una consensuale.
> Ti suggerisco però di stare molto tranquillo, non dare l'idea di volerti vendicare e puntare soprattutto sul fatto che, vista l'età e la durata del matrimonio, non vedi ragioni per un mantenimento.


È esattamente la posizione che ho preso nel ricorso fatto dal mio avvocato. Macché vendetta? Solo fermezza, nel fatto che soldi non ha senso dargliene, sia oggettivamente parlando, che come questione di principio. Mi hai tradito? COntinui a farlo? Ok, questa casa non è una prigione. Nessuno ti trattiene. Quella è la porta. Accomodati fuori e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro. Questa è la sintesi del mio ricorso. Oltre naturalmente le prove del tradimento e della sua indipendenza economica.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> È esattamente la posizione che ho preso nel ricorso fatto dal mio avvocato. Macché vendetta? Solo fermezza, nel fatto che soldi non ha senso dargliene, sia oggettivamente parlando, che come questione di principio. Mi hai tradito? COntinui a farlo? Ok, questa casa non è una prigione. Nessuno ti trattiene. Quella è la porta. Accomodati fuori e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro. Questa è la sintesi del mio ricorso. Oltre naturalmente le prove del tradimento e della sua indipendenza economica.


Cris, a questo punto credo che tu sia perfettamente consapevole delle scelte che stai facendo, quindi posso solo augurarTi ... buona fortuna !!

Facendomi umilmente portavoce di molti qui dentro, sappi che, io per primo, siamo dalla tua parte e che, se ne avrai bisogno, per quanto possibile, cercheremo sempre di darTi una mano ...


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cris, a questo punto credo che tu sia perfettamente consapevole delle scelte che stai facendo, quindi posso solo augurarTi ... buona fortuna !!
> 
> *Facendomi umilmente portavoce di molti qui dentro, sappi che, io per primo, siamo dalla tua parte e che, se ne avrai bisogno, per quanto possibile, cercheremo sempre di darTi una mano *...



:up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> È esattamente la posizione che ho preso nel ricorso fatto dal mio avvocato. Macché vendetta? Solo fermezza, nel fatto che soldi non ha senso dargliene, sia oggettivamente parlando, che come questione di principio. Mi hai tradito? COntinui a farlo? Ok, questa casa non è una prigione. Nessuno ti trattiene. Quella è la porta. Accomodati fuori e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro. Questa è la sintesi del mio ricorso. Oltre naturalmente le prove del tradimento e della sua indipendenza economica.


Calca la mano sull'indipendenza economica piuttosto che sul tradimento...


----------



## Cris (3 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cris, a questo punto credo che tu sia perfettamente consapevole delle scelte che stai facendo, quindi posso solo augurarTi ... buona fortuna !!
> 
> Facendomi umilmente portavoce di molti qui dentro, sappi che, io per primo, siamo dalla tua parte e che, se ne avrai bisogno, per quanto possibile, cercheremo sempre di darTi una mano ...


GRazie ))) peccato che per motivi di privacy non ho potuto raccontare dettagli sul suo passato e anche del periodo vissuto con me, storie comprovate da scritti e testimonianze, che naturalmente porterò alla giudiziale, altrimenti molti di voi non avrebbero avuto alcun dubbio circa l'inevitabilità della mia scelta. Concludo facendo una scommessa...tra meno di un anno il suo amante mi cerchera' per avere risposte ai propri atroci dubbi...
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> GRazie ))) peccato che per motivi di privacy non ho potuto raccontare dettagli sul suo passato e anche del periodo vissuto con me, storie comprovate da scritti e testimonianze, che naturalmente porterò alla giudiziale, *altrimenti molti di voi non avrebbero avuto alcun dubbio circa l'inevitabilità della mia scelta*. Concludo facendo una scommessa...tra meno di un anno il suo amante mi cerchera' per avere risposte ai propri atroci dubbi...
> Grazie a tutti


mi sa che sono stata l'unica che ha sempre appoggiato la tua scelta....XD


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Easy Conte. Rilassati.
> Non faccio fatica a credere che libri del genere in certi paesi esistano.
> Ed è proprio da qui che nasce la mia definizione di Leggenda Metropolitana.
> In certi paesi esiste la Leggenda Metropolitana che, come dice il libro, sia facile venire in Italia e farsi mantenere tutta la vita.
> ...


Vero quanto dici sull'Albania...
Del resto muoiono di fame...
Ma la parabola per pigliare RAI1 ci sta in tutte le case...
Poi c'è anche il fatto delle regole no?

In Italia è facile entrare
E' facile restare...

In altri stati europei altro che bossi-fini...
o hai camicia e calzini
o non ci rimani eh?

Però ho un amico missionario in albania no?
Ed è bellissimo sentir raccontare quanto il loro cervello è stato lavato eh?
Quella volta che promisero affari d'oro con certe promozioni finanziare...loro ci hanno creduto eh?
Però hanno una regola terrificante eh? Il Kanun...

E quello sistema le cose meglio delle giudiziali eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esattamente la stessa cosa che intendevo io.


E io pure...
Del resto non intendevo che consensuale sia meglio che giudiziale...
Ma na roba come dire...no...in certe aziende...ti dicono...senti che ne dici se ti do un anno di stipendio e tu mi firmi le dimissioni?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> GRazie ))) peccato che per motivi di privacy non ho potuto raccontare dettagli sul suo passato e anche del periodo vissuto con me, storie comprovate da scritti e testimonianze, che naturalmente porterò alla giudiziale, altrimenti molti di voi non avrebbero avuto alcun dubbio circa l'inevitabilità della mia scelta. Concludo facendo una scommessa...tra meno di un anno il suo amante mi cerchera' per avere risposte ai propri atroci dubbi...
> Grazie a tutti


Io ci sto alla scommessa...
Le cose vanno come dici te lineari e tutto va come vuoi tu...
Ti offro na cena...
Va buono?
Dove vuoi e quando vuoi...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

Cris, pora nonna diceva: Quando sei incudine devi statte, quando sei martello devi batte.

Per me tu adesso sei un'incudine che crede di essere un martello.

Senti a me, le ultime quotazioni SNAI danno lo sfanculamento da parte dell'amante prima di Natale a 1.05. Una miseria. E allora sarai martello. Per adesso. Statte.


----------



## Eliade (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che sono stata l'unica che ha sempre appoggiato la tua scelta....XD


Perché ti dimentichi di me?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché ti dimentichi di me?


E noti il dato?
Due giovani donne non sposate...
Ma pensiamoci no?

Tu Eliade tagli sempre corto e dici ti lascio o lascialo o lasciala.

Ma credimi da sposati non è facile lasciarsi.
Mica puoi dar un atto di ripudio a tua moglie eh?

Mica è detto che se vai da un avvocato e ti fai fare una lettera quell'altro la consideri eh?

Mica è detto che puoi lasciare una persona e andartene di casa come nulla fosse eh?


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa Simy ma se vuoi disquisire di "giusto" ed "ingiusto" hai sbagliato ... forum.


è la vita che non è sempre giusta
possibile che di fronte a certe leggi evidentemente fatte male, nessuno si preoccupi di lavorare per cambiarle?


----------



## milli (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> è la vita che non è sempre giusta
> possibile che di fronte a certe leggi evidentemente fatte male, nessuno si preoccupi di lavorare per cambiarle?



nel diritto di famiglia non si tratta di leggi fatte male, ma di come queste vengono applicate dai singoli magistrati. E' un settore in cui più di tutti gli altri vi è meno oggettività.

CRIS ti auguro di cuore che tutto si risolva bene. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Simy (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E noti il dato?
> *Due giovani donne non sposate...
> Ma pensiamoci no?
> *
> ...



e certo ora la stronzata doveva uscire!! solo perchè non siamo sposate???
io ho convissuto e lasciare non è stato facile comunque!...adesso mi dirai che non è la stessa cosa e bla bla bla....


----------



## Simy (4 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché ti dimentichi di me?



Sorry :mrgreen:
ma io te non facciamo testo a quanto pare! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e certo ora la stronzata doveva uscire!! solo perchè non siamo sposate???
> io ho convissuto e lasciare non è stato facile comunque!...adesso mi dirai che non è la stessa cosa e bla bla bla....


Dal punto di vista legale non lo è.
Ripeto due coniugi sono legati da un contratto che non è così facile recidere.


----------



## Simy (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista legale non lo è.
> Ripeto due coniugi sono legati da un contratto che non è così facile recidere.


è vero non c'è un contratto ma io parlo di sentimenti!
non puoi dire che una persona non può capire solo perchè non è mai stata sposata!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero non c'è un contratto ma io parlo di sentimenti!
> non puoi dire che una persona non può capire solo perchè non è mai stata sposata!


E noi tutti, Tuba compreso, diciamo solo questo:

In tribunale i sentimenti non contano un cazzo.

So che vorresti che il mondo fosse fatto in un certo modo.
Ma non va così in tribunale.

Non a caso tutti abbiamo detto a Cris non farti guidare dall'orda del sentimento...
Ma...

usa il cervello.

Stiamo parlando che chi non è sposato non può certo capire che cosa sia una giudiziale.

E sai benissimo che conosco il problema nelle mie carni.

Ma se vuoi che scriva...si Cris tua moglie è na stronza...trascinela in tribunale...massacrala...devastala...dai colpisci...ne uscirari vincitore e risarcito e il suo amante ti coprirà di denaro pur di avere tua moglie...al suo fianco...

Ok...eccoti accontentata...

Ma parla con tutte le separate e separati del mondo e portami qua uno che dica che in quella operazione si è guardato ai sentimenti...

No si guarda solo a denaro, capitali, obblighi....e scusatemi tutela dei minori.

Una separazione in tribunale è solo una transazione economica...io ti do questo se tu mi dai quello.
Fine delle faccende.


----------



## Simy (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E noi tutti, Tuba compreso, diciamo solo questo:
> 
> In tribunale i sentimenti non contano un cazzo.
> 
> ...


premetto che il fatto che lo dica il Tuba non è che mi faccia cambiare idea!

ma perchè serve un tribunale per calpestare i sentimenti? qualunque separazione: giudiziale, consensuale, e da conviventi lo fa! in ogni caso c'è sempre uno dei due che ne esce con le ossa rotte!
e alla fine tutte le separazioni sono una transazione economica

e io continuo ad essere del parere che la moglie di cris non si merita un cavolo...quindi se lui è convinto è giusto che segua la sua strada!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> premetto che il fatto che lo dica il Tuba non è che mi faccia cambiare idea!
> 
> ma perchè serve un tribunale per calpestare i sentimenti? qualunque separazione: giudiziale, consensuale, e da conviventi lo fa! in ogni caso c'è sempre uno dei due che ne esce con le ossa rotte!
> e alla fine tutte le separazioni sono una transazione economica
> ...


Si hai ragione...
Ma personalmente io non me la sento di consigliargli la giudiziale...
perchè non ci sono garanzie che a uscire con le ossa rotte sia lei...

Cioè un conto sono le linee di principio
un conto il buon senso del vivere

Però so che gli avvocati se non si trova un accordo di necessità si finisce in giudiziale
GLi si dice solo caro Cris, non sarà una passeggiata o un cammino trionfale...ma un bagno di sangue...

Cioè la grande armata di Napoleone era sicurissima di fare le scarpe allo zar di Russia
E nessuno di quei soldati sarebbe mai partito se sapeva che cosa in realtà gli aspettava...

Forse sarebbe utile per il forum qualcuno che è stato nella situazione di Cris e dice...ok...io ragazzi ce l'ho fatta...

Perchè al limite se io fossi innamorato di sua moglie e sono pieno di soldi...
Lei vuole separarsi da lui e stare con me...
Vado da lui e gli dico...che cosa vuoi per lasciare andare via tua moglie da te?
Risolviamocela tra di noi...

Ora ti faccio un'altra domanda...
Se la ex di Daniele fosse stata sua moglie come andava a finire?

Infine tutte le persone ricche che io conosco e che si sono separate hanno optato per la consensuale, proprio per salvare capitali.
Uno che è industriale della chimica mi ha raccontato: ho detto a lei...questa è la mia villa.
Falla valutare e ti do la metà ci stai?
Lei pronta ci stette...perchè con i soldi della metà di quella villa...poteva fare moltissime cose....e per lui non era nessunissimo problema darglieli.

Non penso che si possa prendere una separazione usandola come arma punitiva contro qualcuno.
Non si riesce a farla funzionare così.

Non penso che le leggi siano sbagliate o che i magistrati le applichino male.
Ma ratificano solo quello che è secondo legge, non secondo le idee personali di un individuo.

Perchè a ben vedere...
Io sono sposato da 18 anni.
Voglio separarmi.
Vediamo cosa dice la legge in proposito.
La legge dice ok, per incompatibilità di carattere voi due non potete più convivere.

Ma se io dovessi quantificare quanto mia moglie ha fatto per la cura della mia casa in tanti anni...a ben vedere...ha moltissimi meriti.

La legge riconosce questo?

Mi si dice...
Caro amico, la casa è tua, ma tu devi andartene perchè resta alla moglie in quanto c'è di mezzo un minore.
Io protesto.
Loro mi rispondono: la legge prima tutela un minore e poi pensa agli interessi dei coniugi.

Se tu convivevi con una persona che aveva un mutuo sulla casa.
Mettiamo che tu hai contribuito con il tuo denaro a pagare sto mutuo.
Ti rispondono.
Signora lei non era in obbligo.
Da nessuna parte c'è scritto che lei abbia un mutuo intestato.
Quindi chi ha dato ha dato, chi ha avuto ha avuto.

Voglio dire ancora...sono cose molto complesse che non si possono risolvere con discorsi dettati da emotività e sentire comune...

ALlora sua moglie è una stronza ok.
Ma è anche vero che sposare una straniera comporta determinati rischi.
O ti cauteli prima, nel caso mai, o non piangi dopo.


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero non c'è un contratto ma io parlo di sentimenti!
> non puoi dire che una persona non può capire solo perchè non è mai stata sposata!


:up:
comunque leggendo la vicenda di Cris mi balza in mente una considerazione: per fortuna non ha figli, perchè non oso pensare quale arma di ricatto possano diventare nelle mani di una donna che si comporta in modo simile


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si hai ragione...
> Ma personalmente io non me la sento di consigliargli la giudiziale...
> perchè non ci sono garanzie che a uscire con le ossa rotte sia lei...
> 
> ...



Quoto.

per quanto la moglie sia stronza, per quanto lui abbia ragione da vendere, NON è detto che la giudiziale si risolva come spera lui.

Non si sa come è una giudiziale prima, neanche parlandone per ore con gli avvocati.

Un bagno di sangue davvero.


----------



## Cris (6 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> per quanto la moglie sia stronza, per quanto lui abbia ragione da vendere, NON è detto che la giudiziale si risolva come spera lui.
> 
> ...


Però so benissimo come sarebbe stata la consensuale che vuole lei: un sacco di soldi e rischio che dopo qualche mese me ne chieda altri e il giudice le da' anche ragione in virtu del precedente mio esborso consensuale che dimostra che io ho i soldi e lei no. Quale sarebbe invece questo bagno di sangue di cui tutti parlate? Tenete conto sempre che né io né lei siamo ricchi, quindi non stiamo parlando di guerre tra famiglie. Inoltre non ci sono di mezzo figli o proprietà condivise. Senza poi ribadire che non ho alcun scheletro nell'armadio. Ma proprio nessuno. Lei potrebbe solo calunniare e non credo proprio avra' interesse a farlo. Se un caso come il mio non ottiene l'addebito della separazione, allora davvero, la giudiziale in italia non ha alcun senso. E non posso davvero credere che sia cosi. Inoltre ricordo sempre per chi non l'ha ancora capito che non sono stato io a non voler la consensuale. È lei che col suo ricatto economico non l'ha voluta.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Però so benissimo come sarebbe stata la consensuale che vuole lei: un sacco di soldi e rischio che dopo qualche mese me ne chieda altri e il giudice le da' anche ragione in virtu del precedente mio esborso consensuale che dimostra che io ho i soldi e lei no. Quale sarebbe invece questo bagno di sangue di cui tutti parlate? Tenete conto sempre che né io né lei siamo ricchi, quindi non stiamo parlando di guerre tra famiglie. Inoltre non ci sono di mezzo figli o proprietà condivise. Senza poi ribadire che non ho alcun scheletro nell'armadio. Ma proprio nessuno. Lei potrebbe solo calunniare e non credo proprio avra' interesse a farlo. Se un caso come il mio non ottiene l'addebito della separazione, allora davvero, la giudiziale in italia non ha alcun senso. E non posso davvero credere che sia cosi. Inoltre ricordo sempre per chi non l'ha ancora capito che non sono stato io a non voler la consensuale. È lei che col suo ricatto economico non l'ha voluta.



Cris, non dubito della verità delle tue parole, su come sono andate le cose etc.
Ma quando sei in una giudiziale, se ne fregano se sei ricco o meno. I costi sono gli stessi.

Alla fine, farai come credi e come pensi sia meglio. In effetti, non conosco la tua situazione, magari hai ragione tu.

Mi permetto solo di aggiungere che in una consensuale, uno propone una cosa, l'altro -o meglio sempre gli avvocati- ne propone un'altra, e un pò alla volta si converge verso l'accordo vero.


----------



## Cris (6 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cris, non dubito della verità delle tue parole, su come sono andate le cose etc.
> Ma quando sei in una giudiziale, se ne fregano se sei ricco o meno. I costi sono gli stessi.
> 
> Alla fine, farai come credi e come pensi sia meglio. In effetti, non conosco la tua situazione, magari hai ragione tu.
> ...


Non è stato cosi. Il suo ha chiesto molti piu soldi di quanto costerà a lei la giudiziale.  Non vedo perché avrei dovuto accettare.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Non è stato cosi. Il suo ha chiesto molti piu soldi di quanto costerà a lei la giudiziale.  Non vedo perché avrei dovuto accettare.



Argh.

Ho capito, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto etc etc.
Ma il tuo doveva rispondere "no, invece è al signora che deve dare al mio cliente il sole.".
Al che il suo rispondeva "no io voglio la luna"
Al che il tuo diceva "visto che la signora è una poco di buono, proponiamo che invece la signora dia al mio cliente tutta l'arabia"
Il suo avvocato diceva "la signora si accontenta di un continente"
Il tuo diceva "se la signora se ne va buona buona, non la denunciamo per  (bo, ma si trova sempre. Danni morali)"

Etc etc

Secondo me, alla fine risparmiavi tempo, sangue amaro, e soldi.
Ma capisco che adesso tu abbia, oltre ogni altra considerazione, bisogno di fare questa cosa.

Ti auguro in bocca al lupo, davvero


----------



## Cris (7 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Argh.
> 
> Ho capito, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto etc etc.
> Ma il tuo doveva rispondere "no, invece è al signora che deve dare al mio cliente il sole.".
> ...


Credo nella giustizia. E sto parlando di fatti oggettivi. Non sentimentali. Per quelli meriterei un grosso risarcimento. Vi terrò informati ))


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Credo nella giustizia. E sto parlando di fatti oggettivi. Non sentimentali. Per quelli meriterei un grosso risarcimento. Vi terrò informati ))


Ma soprattutto stai su! Il resto lo vedranno gli avvocati... tu intanto... prenditi cura di te.


----------



## Cris (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto stai su! Il resto lo vedranno gli avvocati... tu intanto... prenditi cura di te.


Con lei ancora in casa purtroppo è tutto molto piu difficile. Grazie a tutti


----------



## fightclub (16 Agosto 2012)

eh vedo che ne avete fatte di chiacchiere nelle ultime due settimane 

io mi sono fatto due belle settimane, belle davvero con figli e nonni, clima rilassato
casa lontana figli contenti
finalmente dopo due anni sono tornato a fare vacanze

torno a casa e faccio fatica a prender sonno nello stesso letto con lei
non in quel senso :mexican:
oggi rientro al lavoro e la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata scandagliare tutti gli annunci di appartamenti in affitto
è ora di andare: facciamo passare questo ultimo mesetto di convivenza forzata e poi via dai coglioni
adesso tocca discutere sulla divisione delle spese, mi sa che non ha capito come funziona o forse fa la finta tonta (più facile)


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> adesso tocca discutere sulla divisione delle spese, mi sa che non ha capito come funziona o forse fa la finta tonta (più facile)


mi dispiace che hai anche queste seccature


----------



## fightclub (21 Agosto 2012)

Questa volta mi dispiace avere ragione: per come sono fatto gestisco meglio il torto
I nodi stanno venendo al pettine e lei non mi sembra attrezzata per affrontare la tempesta che si sta per scatenare
Tra un po' diremo tutto o quasi alle nostre famiglie le questioni economiche la preoccupano ma s'è svegliata tardi
È ora che la faccia finita per il suo bene di fare la bambina altrimenti verrà travolta dagli eventi.....


----------



## Cris (23 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Questa volta mi dispiace avere ragione: per come sono fatto gestisco meglio il torto
> I nodi stanno venendo al pettine e lei non mi sembra attrezzata per affrontare la tempesta che si sta per scatenare
> Tra un po' diremo tutto o quasi alle nostre famiglie le questioni economiche la preoccupano ma s'è svegliata tardi
> È ora che la faccia finita per il suo bene di fare la bambina altrimenti verrà travolta dagli eventi.....


il torto è comunque come un insoluto: prima lo paghi e meglio è....


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Questa volta mi dispiace avere ragione: per come sono fatto gestisco meglio il torto
> I nodi stanno venendo al pettine e lei non mi sembra attrezzata per affrontare la tempesta che si sta per scatenare
> Tra un po' diremo tutto o quasi alle nostre famiglie le questioni economiche la preoccupano ma s'è svegliata tardi
> È ora che la faccia finita per il suo bene di fare la bambina altrimenti verrà travolta dagli eventi.....


Massimo rispetto.


----------



## fightclub (24 Agosto 2012)

sinceramente?
mi servirebbe un'amante, non una trombamica ma proprio un'amante
che ci si vede quando si può si condivide un pezzo ma non tutto
dove è chiaro che non c'è futuro ma solo presente
però adesso sentimentalmente sono libero
insomma mi piace incasinarmi


----------



## JON (24 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> mi servirebbe un'amante, non una trombamica ma proprio un'amante
> che ci si vede quando si può si condivide un pezzo ma non tutto
> dove è chiaro che non c'è futuro ma solo presente
> ...


Avevo notato qualche tempo fa un barlume di confusione nella presenza di una eventuale altra donna nella tua vita. Sembrava più un bisogno di riscatto, una compensazione.

Ma vedo che hai le idee piuttosto chiare, fortunatamente. La libertà di fare, scegliere e pensare è in cima a tutto.


----------



## fightclub (24 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Avevo notato qualche tempo fa un barlume di confusione nella presenza di una eventuale altra donna nella tua vita. Sembrava più un bisogno di riscatto, una compensazione.
> 
> Ma vedo che hai le idee piuttosto chiare, fortunatamente. La libertà di fare, scegliere e pensare è in cima a tutto.


a me piacciono le donne complicate
lei è complicata parecchio e adesso non è il momento :up:


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> mi servirebbe un'amante, non una trombamica ma proprio un'amante*
> che ci si vede quando si può si condivide un pezzo ma non tutto
> dove è chiaro che non c'è futuro ma solo presente*
> ...


anche con la trombamica avresti tutte queste cose

Ma la differenza tra le due parole poi quale sarebbe?


----------



## fightclub (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> anche con la trombamica avresti tutte queste cose
> 
> Ma la differenza tra le due parole poi quale sarebbe?


forse non c'è però all'amante potrei dire che sono ancora "felicemente sposato"


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> forse non c'è però all'amante potrei dire che sono ancora "felicemente sposato"


Apperò! :idea::saggio:


----------



## fightclub (31 Agosto 2012)

ieri sera i bimbi erano fuori a giocare
le raccontavo delle case che ho visto da affittare dove sono come sono e blabla
si è rigirata nel letto fino all'una.....

penso che creda che io abbia un'altra e io non farò niente per farle capire che non è così


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ieri sera i bimbi erano fuori a giocare
> le raccontavo delle case che ho visto da affittare dove sono come sono e blabla
> si è rigirata nel letto fino all'una.....
> 
> penso che creda che io abbia un'altra e io non farò niente per farle capire che non è così


Ma si.....che si rigiri un pò anche lei nel letto!!!!
:up:


----------



## fightclub (5 Settembre 2012)

ieri e oggi primi giri di agenzie e primo appartamento visto oggi
la sensazione è strana
sono entrato e mi sono immaginato lì coi miei figli
adesso sono malinconico ma non triste
la vita va vissuta per come viene senza piangersi troppo addosso
certo che se non mi si rompeva l'iniettore magari un altro week end sportivo ci scappava prima dell'autunno


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ieri e oggi primi giri di agenzie e primo appartamento visto oggi
> la sensazione è strana
> sono entrato e mi sono immaginato lì coi miei figli
> adesso sono malinconico ma non triste
> ...


In bocca al lupo... di questi tempi gli appartamenti li fanno schifosissimi! 

A parte gli scherzi, tienici aggiornati!


----------



## Fabio74 (7 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ieri sera i bimbi erano fuori a giocare
> le raccontavo delle case che ho visto da affittare dove sono come sono e blabla
> si è rigirata nel letto fino all'una.....


fammi capire...ti tradisce e tratta di merda da un anno e tu vai a vivere in affitto (lasciando casa tua) e le racconti pure delle case che hai visto in giro? che strana storia...


----------



## Fabio74 (7 Settembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> È esattamente la posizione che ho preso nel ricorso fatto dal mio avvocato. Macché vendetta? Solo fermezza, nel fatto che soldi non ha senso dargliene, sia oggettivamente parlando, che come questione di principio. Mi hai tradito? COntinui a farlo? Ok, questa casa non è una prigione. Nessuno ti trattiene. Quella è la porta. Accomodati fuori e tanti auguri per il tuo futuro. Questa è la sintesi del mio ricorso. Oltre naturalmente le prove del tradimento e della sua indipendenza economica.


ecco, bravo, in tribunale servono due cose: dimostrare che solo tu sei la vittima, e prove inconfutabili del tradimento. Se poi lei continua a negarlo, ancor meglio per te. Farà la figura della cretina e si metterà in cattivissima luce.


----------



## fightclub (7 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> fammi capire...ti tradisce e tratta di merda da un anno e tu vai a vivere in affitto (lasciando casa tua) e le racconti pure delle case che hai visto in giro? che strana storia...


situazione casa un po' complessa
diciamo che è sua, che ci sono dei vincoli che non rendono possibile una vendita e che è stata ristrutturata coi soldi di entrambi
lavori finiti da circa tre mesi e cominciati due mesi prima che la beccassi.....
è chiaro che lei ha un debito con me ma non ci posso fare niente
sa che me lo dovrà restituire diciamo che ho fatto un investimento a lungo termine


----------



## Fabio74 (7 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> situazione casa un po' complessa
> diciamo che è sua, che ci sono dei vincoli che non rendono possibile una vendita e che è stata ristrutturata coi soldi di entrambi
> lavori finiti da circa tre mesi e cominciati due mesi prima che la beccassi.....
> è chiaro che lei ha un debito con me ma non ci posso fare niente
> sa che me lo dovrà restituire diciamo che ho fatto un investimento a lungo termine


bah...che tu non ci possa fare niente, così come l'impossibilità di vendere una casa, mi sembrano cose talmente assurde. Dai l'impressione di essere proprio il suo cagnolino. Probabilmente la ami ancora, ecco perchè subisci così le circostanze che racconti.


----------



## fightclub (7 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> bah...che tu non ci possa fare niente, così come l'impossibilità di vendere una casa, mi sembrano cose talmente assurde. Dai l'impressione di essere proprio il suo cagnolino. Probabilmente la ami ancora, ecco perchè subisci così le circostanze che racconti.


non avendo tutti i dettagli ragioni bene, ma non li hai e quindi sbagli
fidati :up:
e io adesso non scodinzolo, mordo


----------



## Fabio74 (7 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> non avendo tutti i dettagli ragioni bene, ma non li hai e quindi sbagli
> fidati :up:
> e io adesso non scodinzolo, mordo


non conoscerò i dettagli, ma andarsene di casa da qualche parte in affitto dopo esser stati traditi e trattati così, non mi sembrano certo dei morsi. Poi, oh, può essere tutto quello che vuoi, ma io mi baso su ciò che scrivi, non su quello che non so.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



Fabio74 ha detto:


> ecco, bravo, in tribunale servono due cose: dimostrare che solo tu sei la vittima, e prove inconfutabili del tradimento. Se poi lei continua a negarlo, ancor meglio per te. Farà la figura della cretina e si metterà in cattivissima luce.


Ecco un altro che dice tante belle parole che con la realtà hanno poco a che fare.
Se ci sono figli piccoli di mezzo al 90% verranno affidati alla madre e quindi anche se traditrice a lei va il diritto di stare nella casa e il cornuto se ne va.

Calci, botte, valige buttate in strada sono solo parole che molti dicono per farsi vedere cazzuti.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ieri e oggi primi giri di agenzie e primo appartamento visto oggi
> la sensazione è strana
> sono entrato e mi sono immaginato lì coi miei figli
> adesso sono malinconico ma non triste
> ...


ciao Fight..1 veloce comparsata...fidati di me.

In questo momento per un proprietario di immobile ,trovare un inquilino e'impossibile...quindi ponti d'oro e canoni stracciati.Tira molto sul prezzo di quello che ti piacera' di piu'....anche il 30-40% in meno di quello che chiedono.in bocca al lupo.

in che pista corri?e che auto??


----------



## fightclub (7 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Fight..1 veloce comparsata...fidati di me.
> 
> In questo momento per un proprietario di immobile ,trovare un inquilino e'impossibile...quindi ponti d'oro e canoni stracciati.Tira molto sul prezzo di quello che ti piacera' di piu'....anche il 30-40% in meno di quello che chiedono.in bocca al lupo.
> 
> *in che pista corri?e che auto??*


che onore! 
la macchina mi serviva per andare via come i soldi per metterla a posto: gareggio solo con la forza di braccia e gambe

ULTIMORA: lei lo ha detto ai suoi.... tempesta in vista  meno male che stasera esco e non passo di là....


----------



## Fabio74 (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco un altro che dice tante belle parole che con la realtà hanno poco a che fare.
> Se ci sono figli piccoli di mezzo al 90% verranno affidati alla madre e quindi anche se traditrice a lei va il diritto di stare nella casa e il cornuto se ne va.
> 
> Calci, botte, valige buttate in strada sono solo parole che molti dicono per farsi vedere cazzuti.


mi riferivo alla storia di cris, non a quella di fightclub, del tutto diversa...


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Calci, botte, valige buttate in strada sono solo parole che molti dicono per farsi vedere cazzuti.


Visto che insisti , mi sa che t'hanno sequestrato la televisione...

ahahahah

ok sei superiore, calmati e rassegnati...


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> che onore!
> la macchina mi serviva per andare via come i soldi per metterla a posto: gareggio solo con la forza di braccia e gambe
> 
> *ULTIMORA: lei lo ha detto ai suoi.... tempesta in vista  meno male che stasera esco e non passo *di là....


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



exStermy ha detto:


> Visto che insisti , mi sa che t'hanno sequestrato la televisione...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ok sei superiore, calmati e rassegnati...


A insistere sei tu...come sai io sono fin troppo calmo e rassegnato.


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A insistere sei tu...come sai io sono fin troppo calmo e rassegnato.


beh mica hai risposto ad un mio post...era un riferimento troppo alla cazzo...

comunque sinceramente mi dispiace che hai preso d'aceto...

macamma' fa', catalizzo pure tutti i mali del mondo...

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



exStermy ha detto:


> beh mica hai risposto ad un mio post...era un riferimento troppo alla cazzo...
> 
> comunque sinceramente mi dispiace che hai preso d'aceto...
> 
> ...


Mah...è da ieri che ad ogni mia risposta dici che non te ne frega un cazzo e ci rinunci...poi invece rispondi sempre...
Non so chi dei due ha preso aceto


----------



## fightclub (7 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> non conoscerò i dettagli, ma andarsene di casa da qualche parte in affitto dopo esser stati traditi e trattati così, non mi sembrano certo dei morsi. Poi, oh, può essere tutto quello che vuoi, ma io mi baso su ciò che scrivi, non su quello che non so.


tu prescindi dalla riconoscenza e dalla lealtà verso altri che non sono lei e che io mi sento di dover avere verso persone che non hanno colpe della nostra situazione di coppia e che non ne devono venire danneggiate


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> tu prescindi dalla riconoscenza e dalla lealtà verso altri che non sono lei e che io mi sento di dover avere verso persone che non hanno colpe della nostra situazione di coppia e che non ne devono venire danneggiate


Questa e' spettacolare...

ma c'e' una gara?

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Questa e' spettacolare...
> 
> ma c'e' una gara?
> 
> ahahahah


Spiega o Maestro se questo non ti reca troppo disturbo ovviamente.

Nel caso di fightclub lui si sta separando e come è risaputo avendo figli piccoli che verranno affidati alla madre lui se ne deve andare.
Bene...lui se ne sta andando e di separarsi lo ha deciso lui...la moglie manco voleva...

Ma ovviamente non ti va bene nemmeno così


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Spiega o Maestro se questo non ti reca troppo disturbo ovviamente.
> 
> Nel caso di fightclub lui si sta separando e come è risaputo avendo figli piccoli che verranno affidati alla madre lui se ne deve andare.
> Bene...lui se ne sta andando e di separarsi lo ha deciso lui...la moglie manco voleva...
> ...


Non e' quello in discussione quanto il riferimento che non deve urtare per riconoscenza i suoceri presumo o comunque terze persone...

ma vi rendete conto?...poi dice...

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



exStermy ha detto:


> Non e' quello in discussione quanto il riferimento che non deve urtare per riconoscenza i suoceri presumo o comunque terze persone...
> 
> ma vi rendete conto?...poi dice...
> 
> ahahahah


Ahh...capisco...


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ahh...capisco...


dubito...

nel tuo caso gia' te saresti propenso di tua sponte ad abbozzare ma se te lo dicesse tua suocera come se fa a di' de no ce verresti a di' pure te...

ma dai qua stiamo su scherzi a parte veramente o ce volete cojona'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



exStermy ha detto:


> dubito...
> 
> nel tuo caso gia' te saresti propenso di tua sponte ad abbozzare ma se te lo dicesse tua suocera come se fa a di' de no ce verresti a di' pure te...
> 
> ...


Mmmh...il tuo repertorio scarseggia un pochino mi pare...


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmh...il tuo repertorio scarseggia un pochino mi pare...


purtroppo e' er copione troppo scontato e gia' visto tante vorte...

comunque...in bocca ar lupo...


----------



## Daniele (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Spiega o Maestro se questo non ti reca troppo disturbo ovviamente.
> 
> Nel caso di fightclub lui si sta separando e come è risaputo avendo figli piccoli che verranno affidati alla madre lui se ne deve andare.
> Bene...lui se ne sta andando e di separarsi lo ha deciso lui...la moglie manco voleva...
> ...


Dici stronzate. Lui non ha nessun obbligo ad andarsene. O meglio, se la casa e di lei si che lo ha ma se èè di entrrambi ed uno non può permettersi la casa con il cazzo che deve andarsene.
Caro Niko, la legge può essere dura, ma non cerca di far suicidare dei padri.
Poi sul fatto che vengano affidati alla madre, c'è l'affidamento congiunto che è ragionevolmente la scelta migliore per i bambini e quindi sti cazzi che vengono sempre affidati alla madre. Io sono convinto che tu agisci sempre senza informarti prima, sii ragionevole e non il classico ragionevole busone e forse forse potrai toglierti dalle palle la tua scomodissima moglie e poter essere dentro la vita di tuo figlio, ma se continui a pigliarlo in quel posticino...perderai tutto. Batti il ferro finchè è caldo, dopo non potrai farlo e tutte le tue certezze sono false sicurezze, quindi valutando qusto giocati le tue carte meglio.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



Daniele ha detto:


> Dici stronzate. Lui non ha nessun obbligo ad andarsene. O meglio, se la casa e di lei si che lo ha ma se èè di entrrambi ed uno non può permettersi la casa con il cazzo che deve andarsene.
> Caro Niko, la legge può essere dura, ma non cerca di far suicidare dei padri.
> Poi sul fatto che vengano affidati alla madre, c'è l'affidamento congiunto che è ragionevolmente la scelta migliore per i bambini e quindi sti cazzi che vengono sempre affidati alla madre. Io sono convinto che tu agisci sempre senza informarti prima, sii ragionevole e non il classico ragionevole busone e forse forse potrai toglierti dalle palle la tua scomodissima moglie e poter essere dentro la vita di tuo figlio, ma se continui a pigliarlo in quel posticino...perderai tutto. Batti il ferro finchè è caldo, dopo non potrai farlo e tutte le tue certezze sono false sicurezze, quindi valutando qusto giocati le tue carte meglio.


Mi sa che sei tu a non essere informato visto quello che scrivi...ma ripeto...l'importante è che ne sia convinto tu...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei tu a non essere informato visto quello che scrivi...ma ripeto...l'importante è che ne sia convinto tu...


Infatti...
per gli altri le cose sono sempre così semplici....


----------



## JON (8 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici stronzate. Lui non ha nessun obbligo ad andarsene. O meglio, se la casa e di lei si che lo ha ma se èè di entrrambi ed uno non può permettersi la casa con il cazzo che deve andarsene.


Certe faccende prendono solitamente una piega che già esiste in antecedenza.

In questo caso la casa è della moglie, mi pare di aver capito, mentre nella ristrutturazione hanno partecipato entrambi ferma restando la proprietà. Lui se ne va.

E comunque, non capisco cosa ci vedete di strano e discutibile. Prima delle proprietà lui si è ripreso la sua libertà.
E' un problema cosi grosso l'aver "ceduto" la casa? Non si tratta di abbozzare, ma di sentirsi nel pieno delle proprie forze e andare dritti per la propria strada.

FC, non hai più parlato dei bambini. Come stanno? Come vivono la cosa?


----------



## fightclub (8 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Certe faccende prendono solitamente una piega che già esiste in antecedenza.
> 
> In questo caso la casa è della moglie, mi pare di aver capito, mentre nella ristrutturazione hanno partecipato entrambi ferma restando la proprietà. Lui se ne va.
> 
> ...


I bimbi stanno bene adesso 
però non abbiamo ancora parlato con loro
La piccola comincia l asilo tra pochi giorni e abbiamo deciso di lasciarla tranquilla
Glielo diremo tra  un po' poco prima che io esca di casa


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici stronzate. Lui non ha nessun obbligo ad andarsene. O meglio, se la casa e di lei si che lo ha ma se èè di entrrambi ed uno non può permettersi la casa con il cazzo che deve andarsene.
> Caro Niko, la legge può essere dura, ma non cerca di far suicidare dei padri.
> Poi sul fatto che vengano affidati alla madre, c'è l'affidamento congiunto che è ragionevolmente la scelta migliore per i bambini e quindi sti cazzi che vengono sempre affidati alla madre. Io sono convinto che tu agisci sempre senza informarti prima, sii ragionevole e non il classico ragionevole busone e forse forse potrai toglierti dalle palle la tua scomodissima moglie e poter essere dentro la vita di tuo figlio, ma se continui a pigliarlo in quel posticino...perderai tutto. Batti il ferro finchè è caldo, dopo non potrai farlo e tutte le tue certezze sono false sicurezze, quindi valutando qusto giocati le tue carte meglio.


No Daniele, anche se la casa fosse di lui..
Di solito con figli piccoli accade questo: ok affidamento congiunto (quindi i genitori hanno pari potere decisionale, devono mettersi d'accordo per le scelte ecc.). I bambini/minorenni, di solito, hanno il diritto di rimanere nella casa coniugale, dove magari sono anche cresciuti e, sempre di solito (cioè a meno di casi gravissimi e* il tradimento non rientra tra questi*) è la madre che rimane in casa come genitore presso cui i minori sono collocati. 
In casi estremi, per aiutare il padre, che magari non ha la possibilità di mantenere i figli e mantenersi in affitto e per aiutarlo a mantenere un rapporto paritario con i figli, la casa coniugale (di sua proprietà) potrebbe essere venduta per acquistarne due più piccole.
Ancora, nel caso di casa intestata a lui, e nel caso la moglie decidesse di andare a convivere con un altro uomo nella ex casa coniugale a lei affidata per i figli, *potrebbe* perdere tale diritto, ma bisogna dimostrare la convivenza.

Questo a grandi linee...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici stronzate. Lui non ha nessun obbligo ad andarsene. O meglio, se la casa e di lei si che lo ha ma se èè di entrrambi ed uno non può permettersi la casa con il cazzo che deve andarsene.
> Caro Niko, la legge può essere dura, ma non cerca di far suicidare dei padri.
> Poi sul fatto che vengano affidati alla madre, c'è l'affidamento congiunto che è ragionevolmente la scelta migliore per i bambini e quindi sti cazzi che vengono sempre affidati alla madre. Io sono convinto che tu agisci sempre senza informarti prima, sii ragionevole e non il classico ragionevole busone e forse forse potrai toglierti dalle palle la tua scomodissima moglie e poter essere dentro la vita di tuo figlio, ma se continui a pigliarlo in quel posticino...perderai tutto. Batti il ferro finchè è caldo, dopo non potrai farlo e tutte le tue certezze sono false sicurezze, quindi valutando qusto giocati le tue carte meglio.


Con l'affidamento congiunto i figli restano nella loro casa cona madre e il padre deve trovarsi una nuova sbitazione. Se come dici tu non puó permettersi una casa resta lì ma a questo punto cosa chiede a fare la separazione? 
Dani mi sa che frequenti poche coppie separate. Io ho amici praticamente tutti separati per mille motivazioni in nessun caso nella casa di comproprietà é rimasto il padre...


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No Daniele, anche se la casa fosse di lui..
> Di solito con figli piccoli accade questo: ok affidamento congiunto (quindi i genitori hanno pari potere decisionale, devono mettersi d'accordo per le scelte ecc.). I bambini/minorenni, di solito, hanno il diritto di rimanere nella casa coniugale, dove magari sono anche cresciuti e, sempre di solito (cioè a meno di casi gravissimi e* il tradimento non rientra tra questi*) è la madre che rimane in casa come genitore presso cui i minori sono collocati.
> In casi estremi, per aiutare il padre, che magari non ha la possibilità di mantenere i figli e mantenersi in affitto e per aiutarlo a mantenere un rapporto paritario con i figli, la casa coniugale (di sua proprietà) potrebbe essere venduta per acquistarne due più piccole.
> Ancora, nel caso di casa intestata a lui, e nel caso la moglie decidesse di andare a convivere con un altro uomo nella ex casa coniugale a lei affidata per i figli, *potrebbe* perdere tale diritto, ma bisogna dimostrare la convivenza.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Con l'affidamento congiunto i figli restano nella loro casa cona madre e il padre deve trovarsi una nuova sbitazione. Se come dici tu non puó permettersi una casa resta lì ma a questo punto cosa chiede a fare la separazione?
> Dani mi sa che frequenti poche coppie separate. Io ho amici praticamente tutti separati per mille motivazioni in nessun caso nella casa di comproprietà é rimasto il padre...


No!!!! Ma cosa dite Daniele sa tutto ed è informato....noi invece non ci informiamo e diciamo stronzate 
Questo è quando dico che qui c'è tanta gente che è brava a parole....


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No!!!! Ma cosa dite Daniele sa tutto ed è informato....noi invece non ci informiamo e diciamo stronzate
> Questo è quando dico che qui c'è tanta gente che è brava a parole....


Ce staranno anche tanti, compreso me, bravi a parole, pero' non capisco la sostanza poi dei discorsi che ce venite affa' se poi ognuno fa le cazzate piu' disparate che gli suggerisce la capoccia in quel momento nonostante i consigli dei bravi a parole che dicono de nun fa cazzate specie quelle da collegio...

quindi a parte questo discorso tecnico che avete puntualizzato a Daniele, la sostanza vera comunque e' che per giustificare certe azioni o inazioni non dovreste nascondervi dietro gli alibi dei figli, smenamenti legali etcetc  perche' pare un deformarsi la realta' pe' pijarse pe' culo oltre alla platea che ve legge e che ripeto se ne strafotte alla fin fine di cosa fate...

comunque...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> I bimbi stanno bene adesso
> però non abbiamo ancora parlato con loro
> La piccola comincia l asilo tra pochi giorni e abbiamo deciso di lasciarla tranquilla
> Glielo diremo tra  un po' poco prima che io esca di casa


beh novita' dai suoceri?....

hanno gia' iniziato er pressing per farte abbozza' visto che per riconoscenza nei loro confronti dovresti accontentarli?


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ce staranno anche tanti, compreso me, bravi a parole, pero' non capisco la sostanza poi dei discorsi che ce venite affa' se poi ognuno fa le cazzate piu' disparate che gli suggerisce la capoccia in quel momento nonostante i consigli dei bravi a parole che dicono de nun fa cazzate specie quelle da collegio...
> 
> quindi a parte questo discorso tecnico che avete puntualizzato a Daniele, la sostanza vera comunque e' che per giustificare certe azioni o inazioni non dovreste nascondervi dietro gli alibi dei figli, smenamenti legali etcetc  perche' pare un deformarsi la realta' pe' pijarse pe' culo oltre alla platea che ve legge e che ripeto se ne strafotte alla fin fine di cosa fate...
> 
> ...


Che ti senti tirato in causa ogni volta e non ce la fai a stare zitto?
Dicendo poi OGNI VOLTA che te ne strafotti.

Che poi tu non sei bravo a parole...ne dici tante si...ma questo è un altro discorso.

Qui si parlava di quello che ha detto Daniele dando a me dello spara stronzate quando era lui a farlo. Punto.


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh novita' dai suoceri?....
> 
> hanno gia' iniziato er pressing per farte abbozza' visto che per riconoscenza nei loro confronti dovresti accontentarli?




e il mitico "ah ah ah ah" che serve a rendere più ricchi di contenuto i tuoi messaggi?


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che ti senti tirato in causa ogni volta e non ce la fai a stare zitto?
> Dicendo poi OGNI VOLTA che te ne strafotti.
> 
> Che poi tu non sei bravo a parole...ne dici tante si...ma questo è un altro discorso.
> ...


ma e' logico visto che piu' volte hai puntualizzato che anch'io so' bravo solo a parole e quando lanci i soliti messaggi senza specificare a chi te riferisci me sfruculi la risposta...

focalizzate sulla ciccia del messaggio comunque...

hai visto mai che co' no' sprazzo de lucidita' ce rifletti su positivamente...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> e il mitico "ah ah ah ah" che serve a rendere più ricchi di contenuto i tuoi messaggi?


vedo che sei cotto ar punto giusto...ahahahah

pero' st'aggressivita' se la indirizzassi verso tu moje, te farebbe guadagna' solo punti...

sei abituato a pijartela co' i bersagli che nun c'entrano un cazzo...

continua pure...

ahahahah oseno' ce rimani male...


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' logico visto che piu' volte hai puntualizzato che anch'io so' bravo solo a parole e quando lanci i soliti messaggi senza specificare a chi te riferisci me sfruculi la risposta...
> 
> focalizzate sulla ciccia del messaggio comunque...
> 
> ...


E' questa la ciccia del messaggio vero?

Comunque meno male che lo hai rimesso...mi sentivo perso altrimenti.


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vedo che sei cotto ar punto giusto...ahahahah
> 
> pero' st'aggressivita' se la indirizzassi verso tu moje, te farebbe guadagna' solo punti...
> 
> ...


:sonnodue:


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' questa la ciccia del messaggio vero?
> 
> Comunque meno male che lo hai rimesso...mi sentivo perso altrimenti.


perfetto Niko' e continua cosi' che vai alla grandissima...

difficilmente sbraco col perorare na' causa, pero' co' te' ho puntato sur cavallo sbajato e mo' me so' pure pentito...

e vabbe' ...dormiro' istess....

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perfetto Niko' e continua cosi' che vai alla grandissima...
> 
> difficilmente sbraco col perorare na' causa, pero' *co' te' ho puntato sur cavallo sbajato e mo' me so' pure pentito*...
> 
> ...


Mah...sarà vero stavolta che la pianti...io dubito...ma posso sempre sbagliare.
Che poi bravo scommettitore sei...è da un anno e mezzo che mi dai del fesso, smidollato e senza palle e punti pure su di me?

Ma tu sei un martire :applauso:


Comunque :ciao:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ce staranno anche tanti, compreso me, bravi a parole, pero' non capisco la sostanza poi dei discorsi che ce venite affa' se poi ognuno fa le cazzate piu' disparate che gli suggerisce la capoccia in quel momento nonostante i consigli dei bravi a parole che dicono de nun fa cazzate specie quelle da collegio...
> 
> quindi a parte questo discorso tecnico che avete puntualizzato a Daniele, la sostanza vera comunque e' che per giustificare certe azioni o inazioni non dovreste nascondervi dietro gli alibi dei figli, smenamenti legali etcetc  perche' pare un deformarsi la realta' pe' pijarse pe' culo oltre alla platea che ve legge e che ripeto se ne strafotte alla fin fine di cosa fate...
> 
> ...


Ma non voler rinunciare alla quotidianità con i figli secondo te é per forza una giustificazione?
Ma tu ti allontaneresti così volentieri da tua figlia?
Io ho visto uomini piangere per il dispiacere di dover dire ai propri figli che andavano via da casa e ho visto piangere i figli...
Noncapisco cosa ci sia da essere smidollati in questo


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non voler rinunciare alla quotidianità con i figli secondo te é per forza una giustificazione?
> Ma tu ti allontaneresti così volentieri da tua figlia?
> Io ho visto uomini piangere per il dispiacere di dover dire ai propri figli che andavano via da casa e ho visto piangere i figli...
> Noncapisco cosa ci sia da essere smidollati in questo


Farfa' discorsi gia' fatti e strafatti miliardate de vorte...

abbozzano uguale anche chi i figli non li ha e s'inventano n'artra paraculata pe' non sklerare...

SO' TUTTI ALIBI!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Farfa' discorsi gia' fatti e strafatti miliardate de vorte...
> 
> abbozzano uguale anche chi i figli non li ha e s'inventano n'artra paraculata pe' non sklerare...
> 
> SO' TUTTI ALIBI!!!!


Rispondi alla mia domanda... Per te sarebbe facile?


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...sarà vero stavolta che la pianti...io dubito...ma posso sempre sbagliare.
> Che poi bravo scommettitore sei...è da un anno e mezzo che mi dai del fesso, smidollato e senza palle e punti pure su di me?
> 
> Ma tu sei un martire :applauso:
> ...


sinceramente te l'ho rinfacciato solo da quando hai annunciato la scoperta della "ricaduta" della tua signora perche' nella standard e sovrapponibile presa per il culo che vi fate anche tu eri strasicuro che il tuo modus operandi avrebbe dato frutti e facevo er tifo...

ma chissenefotte fa' come cazzo te pare, vattene, resta, diventa generale co' le medaglie o degradato a sordatino semplice....

ritiro pure l'in bocca al lupo de ieri...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispondi alla mia domanda... Per te sarebbe facile?


mai detto che sarebbe facile pero' per amor proprio nun ce la farei a sopporta' na' zoccola in giro pe' casa...

qua addirittura ce stanno fenomeni (fighter) che dietro false sensibilita' e delicatezze se fanno finti problemi a non urtare la riconoscenza o la lealta' verso suoceri o altri terzi ar matrimonio....

completamente fuori luogo o c'entranti solo se uno se sposa non na' moglie ma na cooperativa...

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *sinceramente te l'ho rinfacciato solo da quando hai annunciato la scoperta della "ricaduta" *della tua signora perche' nella standard e sovrapponibile presa per il culo che vi fate anche tu eri strasicuro che il tuo modus operandi avrebbe dato frutti e facevo er tifo...
> 
> ma chissenefotte fa' come cazzo te pare, vattene, resta, diventa generale co' le medaglie o degradato a sordatino semplice....
> 
> ...


Visto che non ce la facevi a starte zitto?:rotfl::rotfl:

E notare che il grassetto è da giorni che lo scrivi a ogni risposta che mi dai... Se non smetto io tu continui a vita mi sa...è più forte di te :rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque il grassetto non è vero..e io ho ottima memoria...tu no evidentemente.

Di nuovo 

:ciao:


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Visto che non ce la facevi a starte zitto?:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E notare che il grassetto è da giorni che lo scrivi a ogni risposta che mi dai... Se non smetto io tu continui a vita mi sa...è più forte di te :rotfl::rotfl:


tranquillo er messaggio ti e' stato dato forte e chiaro...

fine delle trasmissioni...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mai detto che sarebbe facile pero' per amor proprio nun ce la farei a sopporta' na' zoccola in giro pe' casa...
> 
> qua addirittura ce stanno fenomeni (fighter) che dietro false sensibilita' e delicatezze se fanno finti problemi a non urtare la riconoscenza o la lealta' verso suoceri o altri terzi ar matrimonio....
> 
> ...


Questo dipende molto dalla sensibilitá di una persona e a quanto genitori e suoceri sono importanti nella nostra vita.
Ti faccio un esempio..  Vivo in una palazzina con suoceri e cognato. Quest'ultimo é un'emerita testa di cazzo. Ogni giorno io e mio marito diciamo quanto ci piacerebbe vendere e cambiare casa. Ma entrambi sappiamo che mio suocero morirebbe dal dispiavere. E dato che entrambi dobbiamo molto a quest'uomo ( non in termini economici) ci facciamo un fegato tanto pur di non fargli del male.
Non dico che sia giusto ma ogni tanti pensare anche agli altri sacrificando noi stessi non é proprio sbagliato


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tranquillo er messaggio ti e' stato dato forte e chiaro...
> 
> *fine delle trasmissioni...*
> 
> ahahahah


Di nuovo...allucinante :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo dipende molto dalla sensibilitá di una persona e a quanto genitori e suoceri sono importanti nella nostra vita.
> Ti faccio un esempio..  Vivo in una palazzina con suoceri e cognato. Quest'ultimo é un'emerita testa di cazzo. Ogni giorno io e mio marito diciamo quanto ci piacerebbe vendere e cambiare casa. Ma entrambi sappiamo che mio suocero morirebbe dal dispiavere. E dato che entrambi dobbiamo molto a quest'uomo ( non in termini economici) ci facciamo un fegato tanto pur di non fargli del male.
> Non dico che sia giusto ma ogni tanti pensare anche agli altri sacrificando noi stessi non é proprio sbagliato


se bonanotte...

paragoniamo na vendita de na casa co' l'ingoia' la merda che ce da la figlia zoccola...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se bonanotte...
> 
> paragoniamo na vendita de na casa co' l'ingoia' la merda che ce da la figlia zoccola...
> 
> ahahahahah


Non sto paragonando ti sto dicendo che io per l'affetto che ho verso i miei e i miei suoceri farei le cose con calma. Certo non direi si miei suoceri che mio marito mi ha tradito nel caso. Questo non lo rende un figlio peggiore di quello che pensano di avere quindi non capisco perché renderli partecipi...
Ci vorrebbe davvero dave.one a parlare con niko


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sto paragonando ti sto dicendo che io per l'affetto che ho verso i miei e i miei suoceri farei le cose con calma. Certo non direi si miei suoceri che mio marito mi ha tradito nel caso. Questo non lo rende un figlio peggiore di quello che pensano di avere quindi non capisco perché renderli partecipi...
> Ci vorrebbe davvero dave.one a parlare con niko


Se hanno una figlia zoccola e te ne vuoi andare de casa non vedo perche' non dirlo ed intimarli di non rompere manco i coglioni insistendo col farte ritorna' sui tuoi passi facendo leva sulla riconoscenza che gli devi magari anche perche' t'hanno dato soldi essendo uno spiantato...

che bel quadretto...

ahahahahah

approfitta dell'occasione pe' leva' le tende e ricostruisciti na' vita evitando in futuro le trappole in cui poij ricade' perche' se conoscono i giochini che se fanno...

pero' riammetto che nun e' facile e per tutti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se hanno una figlia zoccola e te ne vuoi andare de casa non vedo perche' non dirlo ed intimarli di non rompere manco i coglioni insistendo col farte ritorna' sui tuoi passi facendo leva sulla riconoscenza che gli devi magari anche perche' t'hanno dato soldi essendo uno spiantato...
> 
> che bel quadretto...
> 
> ...


Butti sempre tutto sui soldi. Io non devo una lira ai miei suoceri e per quel che ne sai nemmeno niko. La riconoscenza puó essere su altri livelli.
Non sto dicendo che niko fa bene o male. Dico solo che si puó anche separarsi senza sputtanarsi e senza rendere partecipi figli e genitori della motivazione. E per fare questo ci vuole calma e lucidità. Niko puó anche decidere di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto della moglie pur di non rinunciare ai suoi figli e alla sua casa e creare un clima che non destabilizzi i figli. Difficile ma ci sono coppie che ci sono riuscite.


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Butti sempre tutto sui soldi. Io non devo una lira ai miei suoceri e per quel che ne sai nemmeno niko. La riconoscenza puó essere su altri livelli.
> Non sto dicendo che niko fa bene o male. Dico solo che si puó anche separarsi senza sputtanarsi e senza rendere partecipi figli e genitori della motivazione. E per fare questo ci vuole calma e lucidità. Niko puó anche decidere di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto della moglie pur di non rinunciare ai suoi figli e alla sua casa e creare un clima che non destabilizzi i figli. Difficile ma ci sono coppie che ci sono riuscite.


l'ipotesi che la riconoscenza derivi dai prestiti era solo in controrisposta al tuo esempio della casa e non riferito a nessuno...

pero' avendo fatto er militare a Cuneo...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo visto?
Oggi lo zio tibia se l'è tenuto NIko eh?
ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'ipotesi che la riconoscenza derivi dai prestiti era solo in controrisposta al tuo esempio della casa e non riferito a nessuno...
> 
> pero' avendo fatto er militare a Cuneo...
> 
> ahahahah


Io abito in una palazzina con i miei suoceri e mio cognato ma la nostra casa l'abbiamo pagata noi...


----------



## demoralizio (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non voler rinunciare alla quotidianità con i figli secondo te é per forza una giustificazione?
> Ma tu ti allontaneresti così volentieri da tua figlia?
> Io ho visto uomini piangere per il dispiacere di dover dire ai propri figli che andavano via da casa e ho visto piangere i figli...
> Noncapisco cosa ci sia da essere smidollati in questo


A volte mi commuovo solo all'ipotesi, solo a pensare alla sofferenza dei miei figli e mia.
Peró se uno capisce che si é in un vicolo cieco, bisogna cambiare strada e passare sopra a tutto e tutti.


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non voler rinunciare alla quotidianità con i figli secondo te é per forza una giustificazione?
> Ma tu ti allontaneresti così volentieri da tua figlia?
> Io ho visto uomini piangere per il dispiacere di dover dire ai propri figli che andavano via da casa e ho visto piangere i figli...
> Noncapisco cosa ci sia da essere smidollati in questo


Farfy il tuo è uno spunto interessante. 
Lasciare casa è una decisione sempre lacerante per un genitore che non ama più il coniuge, quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo.
Penso che possa aiutare la distinzione tra... _quality time_ Vs. _quantity time_, in inglese.
Se il tempo speso a casa con conuge e figli non è qualitativamente buono, perché prevale un clima da guerra fredda... per non sapere né leggere né scrivere direi che: meglio un po' di quality time due/tre volte a settimana con i pargoli che non 7 giorni su 7 con il muso e il gelo dentro.

ari


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Farfy il tuo è uno spunto interessante.
> Lasciare casa è una decisione sempre lacerante per un genitore che non ama più il coniuge, quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo.
> Penso che possa aiutare la distinzione tra... _quality time_ Vs. _quantity time_, in inglese.
> Se il tempo speso a casa con conuge e figli non è qualitativamente buono, perché prevale un clima da guerra fredda... per non sapere né leggere né scrivere direi che: meglio un po' di quality time due/tre volte a settimana con i pargoli che non 7 giorni su 7 con il muso e il gelo dentro.
> ...


Sono d'accordo...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



aristocat ha detto:


> Farfy il tuo è uno spunto interessante.
> Lasciare casa è una decisione sempre lacerante per un genitore che non ama più il coniuge, quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo.
> Penso che possa aiutare la distinzione tra... _quality time_ Vs. _quantity time_, in inglese.
> Se il tempo speso a casa con conuge e figli non è qualitativamente buono, perché prevale un clima da guerra fredda... per non sapere né leggere né scrivere direi che: meglio un po' di quality time due/tre volte a settimana con i pargoli che non 7 giorni su 7 con il muso e il gelo dentro.
> ...


Sono d'accordo pure io, però nel mio caso la situazione non è cosi col muso e gelo dentro....nemmeno da parte di mia moglie.
Basta non parlarle del discorso tradimento ovviamente.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se il tempo speso a casa con conuge e figli non è qualitativamente buono, perché prevale un clima da guerra fredda... per non sapere né leggere né scrivere direi che: meglio un po' di quality time due/tre volte a settimana con i pargoli che non 7 giorni su 7 con il muso e il gelo dentro.
> 
> ari


E' quello che penso io riguardo l'utilità della separazione rivolta ai figli.

Quando si è giunti alla fine di un rapporto divenuto dannoso, conflittuale e snaturato, la separazione è d'obbligo per salvaguardare la serenità dei figli.

La separazione è il fallimento più grosso di una coppia, più del tradimento e altre conseguenze della vita a due. Ma è anche la soluzione più adeguata quando si rischia di fare ulteriori danni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' quello che penso io riguardo l'utilità della separazione rivolta ai figli.
> 
> Quando si è giunti alla fine di un rapporto divenuto dannoso, conflittuale e snaturato, la separazione è d'obbligo per salvaguardare la serenità dei figli.
> 
> La separazione è il fallimento più grosso di una coppia, più del tradimento e altre conseguenze della vita a due. Ma è anche la soluzione più adeguata quando si rischia di fare ulteriori danni.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> tu prescindi dalla riconoscenza e dalla lealtà verso altri che non sono lei e che io mi sento di dover avere verso persone che non hanno colpe della nostra situazione di coppia e che non ne devono venire danneggiate


e chi sarebbero (visto che di sicuro non stai parlando delle figlie)? I suoceri? LOL. Dopo quello che ti ha fatto lei ti preoccupi di loro? E verrebbero danneggiati in che modo? Economicamente? Ti stai cercando una casa e le racconti anche a letto le tue vicissitudini....le storie che ho letto poi sul fatto che comunque tu te ne debba andare e accetti la cosa senza batter ciglio mi pare davvero paradossale e poco credibile (umanamente parlando eh). A meno che, come dicevo all'inizio, l'ami ancora e stai facendo il cagnolino per riaccendere in qualche modo il suo interesse verso di te.


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Spiega o Maestro se questo non ti reca troppo disturbo ovviamente.
> 
> Nel caso di fightclub lui si sta separando e come è risaputo avendo figli piccoli che verranno affidati alla madre lui se ne deve andare.
> Bene...lui se ne sta andando e di separarsi lo ha deciso lui...la moglie manco voleva...
> ...


già, peccato però che la spiegazione di fightclub non è questa, ma una presunta "ruiconoscenza" verso qualcuno....bah...tutto molto paradossale


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io abito in una palazzina con i miei suoceri e mio cognato ma la nostra casa l'abbiamo pagata noi...


Farfa' la tua puntualizzazione e' superflua perche' ripeto ponevo in termini generali l'ipotesi piu' squallida e cioe' che per me se anche la riconoscenza derivasse dal fatto che si era degli spiantati totali, non giustifica l'intromissione o il condizionamento per abbozzare con la figlia zoccola ed ogni decisione verrebbe presa in piena liberta' da sto tipo di vincoli...

ma scherziamo?...ve sposate na' Spa e le vostre decisioni passano dal vaglio del cda?

comunque per curiosita', io contiguo a suoceri e cognati col cazzo ce sarei ito perche' poi nel tuo caso e' logico che se la prendano perche' convinti che ti stiano sul cazzo se te ne volessi andare, ma anche se per ipotesi la casa ve l'avessero comprata loro, ti faresti tanti scrupoli a comunicargli che a causa del figlio puttaniere ve dovete separa' o magari continui a rimanerci per non dargli sto' dolore?

Le parti nel tuo caso andrebbero invertite pero' a me come ti ho gia' detto, me pare che te gia' stai cosi' perche' tuo marito e' praticamente un coinquilino e senz'altro sapra' pure del cesto di corna che se ritrova...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> già, peccato però che la spiegazione di fightclub non è questa, ma una presunta "ruiconoscenza" verso qualcuno....bah...tutto molto paradossale


A parte che sta ancora dentro casa e staremo a vede' se dopo er consiglio de famigghia sta cazzo de casa se l'affitta sul serio e leva le tende...

i miei due cents che abbozza per motivi celesti e superiori...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo pure io, però nel mio caso la situazione non è cosi col muso e gelo dentro....nemmeno da parte di mia moglie.
> Basta non parlarle del discorso tradimento ovviamente.


Scusa n'attimo, ma non avevi comunicato che gia' mesi prima della prima scoperta delle corna nun se ciulava piu'?

mo' co' la scoperta delle corna due, riciulate come se niente fosse e basta nun spazzolarsele davanti a lei che la pace famigliare e' salva, meno la dignita' e l'amor proprio?

sempre piu' pazzesco...

ahahahah


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' quello che penso io riguardo l'utilità della separazione rivolta ai figli.
> 
> Quando si è giunti alla fine di un rapporto divenuto dannoso, conflittuale e snaturato, la separazione è d'obbligo per salvaguardare la serenità dei figli.
> 
> La separazione è il fallimento più grosso di una coppia, più del tradimento e altre conseguenze della vita a due. Ma è anche la soluzione più adeguata quando si rischia di fare ulteriori danni.


due cose: la vita coi figli è sempre stata abbastanza serena e li abbiamo tenuti al riparo dalla tempesta, come famiglia funzioniamo bene è come coppia che siamo un pianto

questioni economiche: non rinuncio definitivamente alla mia parte, una parte la riprendo adesso il resto si vedrà ma sarà un mio credito nei suoi confronti, nero su bianco


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Farfa' la tua puntualizzazione e' superflua perche' ripeto ponevo in termini generali l'ipotesi piu' squallida e cioe' che per me se anche la riconoscenza derivasse dal fatto che si era degli spiantati totali, non giustifica l'intromissione o il condizionamento per abbozzare con la figlia zoccola ed ogni decisione verrebbe presa in piena liberta' da sto tipo di vincoli...
> 
> ma scherziamo?...ve sposate na' Spa e le vostre decisioni passano dal vaglio del cda?
> 
> ...


Non è abbozzare è fare del proprio meglio per non ferire persone che nulla c'entrano con quello che è successo. non ho detto a niko di non separarsi, ma capisco il fatto che lo voglia fare cercando di fare meno male possibile a chi non c'entra magari anche a scapito del suo stare bene. 
Ignoro volutamente tutto il resto


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è abbozzare è fare del proprio meglio per non ferire persone che nulla c'entrano con quello che è successo. non ho detto a niko di non separarsi, ma capisco il fatto che lo voglia fare cercando di fare meno male possibile a chi non c'entra magari anche a scapito del suo stare bene.
> Ignoro volutamente tutto il resto


MA CAZZO C'ENTRANO COR TUO MATRIMONIO I TUOI SUOCERI O ALTRI COLLATERALI O PEGGIO?

incredibile quante cose se scoprono...ahahahahah

comunque se sa perche' li riteniate fintamente importanti....

ALIBI...(del cazzo e pure miserabili...)


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

boh, io quoto Stermy e Fabio 74
i parenti di vario tipo si abitueranno, mica casca il  mondo, e comunque con un po' di buona volontà si può rimanere in buoni rapporti lo stesso


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, io quoto Stermy e Fabio 74
> i parenti di vario tipo si abitueranno, mica casca il mondo, e comunque con un po' di buona volontà si può rimanere in buoni rapporti lo stesso


ma poi sta storia della riconoscenza è davvero lollosa. Meno male che lui "morde"....


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> ma poi sta storia della riconoscenza è davvero lollosa. Meno male che lui "morde"....



non dirlo a me!
pensa che i miei non mi hanno mai chiesto come mai ci siamo lasciati, ed ora non mi chiedono nemmeno se per caso frequento qualcun'altro
ma sanno bene che tanto io non parlo!:mrgreen:
tuttavia ammetto di essere un po' particolare...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non dirlo a me!
> pensa che i miei non mi hanno mai chiesto come mai ci siamo lasciati, ed ora non mi chiedono nemmeno se per caso frequento qualcun'altro
> ma sanno bene che tanto io non parlo!:mrgreen:
> tuttavia ammetto di essere un po' particolare...


Me pare eccessiva questa vostra "riservatezza" nei due sensi....

si potrebbe scambiare per menefreghismo reciproco...

come cazzo ce riuscite...


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non dirlo a me!
> pensa che i miei non mi hanno mai chiesto come mai ci siamo lasciati, ed ora non mi chiedono nemmeno se per caso frequento qualcun'altro
> ma sanno bene che tanto io non parlo!:mrgreen:
> tuttavia ammetto di essere un po' particolare...


i genitori stanno SEMPRE e comunque dalla parte dei figli. Quindi avere riconoscenza per i suoceri/cognati è una storia che non sta in piedi proprio per niente. Comunque tutta quanta la storia di fightclub (incluse le novità che raccontava circa la nuova fiamma, poi misteriosamente scartata) mi pare molto illogica e poco realistica.


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> i genitori stanno SEMPRE e comunque dalla parte dei figli. Quindi a*vere riconoscenza per i suoceri/cognati è una storia che non sta in piedi proprio per nient*e. Comunque tutta quanta la storia di fightclub (incluse le novità che raccontava circa la nuova fiamma, poi misteriosamente scartata) mi pare molto illogica e poco realistica.


per te


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Me pare eccessiva questa vostra "riservatezza" nei due sensi....
> 
> si potrebbe scambiare per menefreghismo reciproco...
> 
> come cazzo ce riuscite...


ah, ma io mi trovo bene così
siamo una famiglia molto unita, però loro sanno che la mia vita privata è solo mia
del resto, pensa che bello comunicare che ci siamo lasciati principalmente perchè lui beveva troppo ed era sempre al maneggio o in giro per i fatti suoi
sarebbe stato un grande dolore per loro, nonchè una fonte di preoccupazione
invece così me la sono cavata da sola, e bene anche (del resto, loro che avrebbero potuto fare, se non dispiacersi per me?)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> MA CAZZO C'ENTRANO COR TUO MATRIMONIO I TUOI SUOCERI O ALTRI COLLATERALI O PEGGIO?
> 
> incredibile quante cose se scoprono...ahahahahah
> 
> ...



C'entrano perchè sono persone alle quali voglio bene e che se posso evitare di far star male evito
Ma alibi de che? Ti ripeto nessuno dice di non separarsi, anzi, ma lo si può fare cercando di evitare sofferenze inutili.....
Se poi tu riesci a pensare solo a te stesso, bene......


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per te


ovvio. Con la mia testa e sulla base di ciò che scrivi, che è una contraddizione unica ;-)


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, ma io mi trovo bene così
> siamo una famiglia molto unita, però loro sanno che la mia vita privata è solo mia
> del resto, pensa che bello comunicare che ci siamo lasciati principalmente perchè lui beveva troppo ed era sempre al maneggio o in giro per i fatti suoi
> sarebbe stato un grande dolore per loro, nonchè una fonte di preoccupazione
> invece così me la sono cavata da sola, e bene anche (del resto, loro che avrebbero potuto fare, se non dispiacersi per me?)


Ti contesto...

minimo minimo anziche' cerca' conforto co' teste di cazzo virtuali...(io...ahahah), te saresti sfogata coi tuoi e specie se dici che siete uniti me pari sinceramente un po' sciroccata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, ma io mi trovo bene così
> siamo una famiglia molto unita, però loro sanno che la mia vita privata è solo mia
> del resto, *pensa che bello comunicare che ci siamo lasciati principalmente perchè lui beveva troppo ed era sempre al maneggio o in giro per i fatti suoi
> sarebbe stato un grande dolore per loro, nonchè una fonte di preoccupazione
> *invece così me la sono cavata da sola, e bene anche (del resto, loro che avrebbero potuto fare, se non dispiacersi per me?)


Scusa e non è quello che sto dicendo dall'inzio io?
Perchè comunicare motivazioni o altro. Si trova insieme una soluzione che sia quasi indolore per tutti quelli che non c'entrano direttamente nella situazione.
Stermy invece è per lo sputtamento....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'entrano perchè sono persone alle quali voglio bene e che se posso evitare di far star male evito
> Ma alibi de che? Ti ripeto nessuno dice di non separarsi, anzi, ma lo si può fare cercando di evitare sofferenze inutili.....
> Se poi tu riesci a pensare solo a te stesso, bene......


Ecco perche' poi vi si da' addosso....poi se meravigliano...ahahahah

mo' me ritrovo egoista io perche' in caso de sfankulata alla mugliera baldracca ne metterei ar corrente chi l'ha procreata mentre te e voi che tradite da miserabili e che siete i campioni dell'egoismo ve mettete su un piedistallo illudendovi pure d'esse mejo dell'artri perche' abbozzate per motivi superiori e celesti...

e ce credete pure...

a Farfa' siete penosi...e ridicoli...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ti contesto...
> 
> minimo minimo anziche' cerca' conforto co' teste di cazzo virtuali...(io...ahahah), te saresti sfogata coi tuoi e specie se dici che siete uniti me pari sinceramente un po' sciroccata...
> 
> ahahahahah



eh, no
non avevo mica bisogno di sfogarmi con i miei, solo di avere chiaro nella mia mente che una situazione del genere non poteva durare
che c'entrano i miei? io ho voluto mettermi con lui e sta a me provvedere se qualcosa non va
e le teste di cazzo virtuali mica mi telefonano in continuazione per sapere come sto etc. come avrebbero fatto i miei...
intendo dire: perchè aggiungere problemi/stress ad una situazione già complicata? per un pat pat in famiglia? no grazie


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> ovvio. Con la mia testa e sulla base di ciò che scrivi, che è una contraddizione unica ;-)


ce sta a cojona' pure lui...

altro che club dei combattenti...

ahahahah


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa e non è quello che sto dicendo dall'inzio io?
> Perchè comunicare motivazioni o altro. Si trova insieme una soluzione che sia quasi indolore per tutti quelli che non c'entrano direttamente nella situazione.
> Stermy invece è per lo sputtamento*...*.


hai ragione, dicevo solo che i parenti vanno tenuti fuori ad oltranza
in questo senso quotavo stermy, non certo per lo sputtanamento, che è un errore, secondo me
basta dire: non andiamo più d'accordo! come ho fatto io


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, no
> non avevo mica bisogno di sfogarmi con i miei, solo di avere chiaro nella mia mente che una situazione del genere non poteva durare
> che c'entrano i miei? io ho voluto mettermi con lui e sta a me provvedere se qualcosa non va
> e le teste di cazzo virtuali mica mi telefonano in continuazione per sapere come sto etc. come avrebbero fatto i miei...
> intendo dire: perchè aggiungere problemi/stress ad una situazione già complicata? per un pat pat in famiglia? no grazie


Nun e' che t'hanno sconsigliato a manetta che avresti fatto na' cazzata a metterte insieme a quello sbandato?

In questo caso, visto che i maghi che c'hai in casa hanno azzeccato la facile previsione, me pare logico la tua riservatezza....

per altri scenari, te ripeto che per me e' molto fuori luogo...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ecco perche' poi vi si da' addosso....poi se meravigliano...ahahahah
> 
> mo' me ritrovo egoista io perche' in caso de sfankulata alla mugliera baldracca ne metterei ar corrente chi l'ha procreata mentre te e voi che tradite da miserabili e che siete i campioni dell'egoismo ve mettete su un piedistallo illudendovi pure d'esse mejo dell'artri perche' abbozzate per motivi superiori e celesti...
> 
> ...



Ma tu stai fuori di brutto
mi sembra di non aver mai negato la mia dose di egoismo nell'aver tradito mio marito.
Sto facendo un discorso diverso. Ho torto marcio verso mio marito lo so. Ma ho sempre pensato che quel che succede all'interno della coppia debba restare lì. 
Io credo che si possa arrivare a una soluzione senza che i figli in primis e le persone che ci circondano debbano sapere le motivazioni creando sofferenza inutile. Tutto qui.
Io non ho mai lasciato trasparire le mie difficoltà con i miei genitori perchè so che si preoccuperebbero a dismisura e ci starebbero male e non avendo loro colpe non vedo la motivazione.
Tu invece sembra che non vedi l'ora di comunicare a figli suoceri e genitori quanto è stronza tua moglie nel caso ti mettesse le corna.....


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> ovvio. Con la mia testa e sulla base di ciò che scrivi, che è una contraddizione unica ;-)


ti riassumo i concetti principali

scopro il tradimento e decido che vale la pena darle una seconda possibilità perchè sono 15 anni della mia vita che vanno in fumo
la cosa non ci porta da nessuna parte e ne esco solo con le mie forze e alla fine decido che non ne voglio sapere più niente
pianifichiamo l'uscita di casa perchè con due bambini piccoli tocca fare così
cerco casa e probabilmente quella che ho visto venerdì è quella che confermerò oggi
adesso i figli cominciano scuola e asilo e quindi tra una cosa e l'altra uscirò di casa a metà ottobre primi di novembre per rendere a loro le cose più semplici

se poi conosco una che mi piace ma che è troppo impegnativa adesso sono contraddittorio?
se non ho voglia di tante storie ma di divertirmi un po' e la romagna è il paese della cuccagna per ste cose?
se per non penalizzare persone che mi hanno dato tutto decido che posso *ritardare* il rientro di una parte dei MIEI soldi sono contraddittorio?

io ragiono così


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce sta a cojona' pure lui...
> 
> altro che club dei combattenti...
> 
> ahahahah


boh, ho riletto tutti i suoi post, e da qualche tempo sono tutti senza senso. Forse teme che la moglie legga il forum e stia cercando di lanciarle messaggi per sviarla...tipo la storia che lui non ha più l'amante perchè è troppo bambina...mah


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> boh, ho riletto tutti i suoi post, e da qualche tempo sono tutti senza senso. Forse teme che la moglie legga il forum e stia cercando di lanciarle messaggi per sviarla...tipo la storia che *lui non ha più l'amante perchè è troppo bambina*...mah


io l'amante non l'ho mai avuta.... la bambina è mia moglie :mexican:


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa e non è quello che sto dicendo dall'inzio io?
> Perchè comunicare motivazioni o altro. Si trova insieme una soluzione che sia quasi indolore per tutti quelli che non c'entrano direttamente nella situazione.
> Stermy invece è per lo sputtamento....


Cioe' io secondo te se, ripeto, devo molla' na' mugliera zoccola devo di' invece per non ferire nessuno, che nun la sopporto piu' perche' la notte russa come un trombone?

o magari fingere che sto ancora insieme?

e' roba da manicomio...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai ragione, dicevo solo che i parenti vanno tenuti fuori ad oltranza
> in questo senso quotavo stermy, non certo per lo sputtanamento, che è un errore, secondo me
> basta dire: non andiamo più d'accordo! come ho fatto io


Ma l'accettare e non approfondire da una figlia che s'e' separata un semplice e neutro "non andiamo piu' d'accordo" a me pare er massimo della superficialita' e ripeto confondibile col menefreghismo piu' totale...

dai ce sta sotto altro e nun lo voj di'...

ahahahah


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Nun e' che t'hanno sconsigliato a manetta che avresti fatto na' cazzata a metterte insieme a quello sbandato?*
> 
> In questo caso, visto che i maghi che c'hai in casa hanno azzeccato la facile previsione, me pare logico la tua riservatezza....
> 
> per altri scenari, te ripeto che per me e' molto fuori luogo...



ma nemmeno per idea! 
anzi, loro si sono anche affezionati, ed erano contenti per me, non sapendo una mazza
perchè non è uno sbandato, all'apparenza, tutt'altro, fa un'ottima impressione (da sobrio:mrgreen

ma dimmi tu a che sarebbe servito sputtanarlo con i miei! a me no di certo, a che cacchio serve?


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ti riassumo i concetti principali
> 
> scopro il tradimento e decido che vale la pena darle una seconda possibilità perchè sono 15 anni della mia vita che vanno in fumo
> la cosa non ci porta da nessuna parte e ne esco solo con le mie forze e alla fine decido che non ne voglio sapere più niente
> ...


si, per me tutto ciò che scrivi, inclusa questa sintesi, è una contraddizione unica. E di sicuro non vedo i morsi di cui parlavi, ma solo una bella coda che scodinzola. Poi, oh, ognuno è fatto a modo suo eh. Ma tua moglie, secondo quanto scrivi, canterà vittoria alla grande...


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma l'accettare e non approfondire da una figlia che s'e' separata un semplice e neutro "non andiamo piu' d'accordo" a me pare er massimo della superficialita' e ripeto confondibile col menefreghismo piu' totale...
> 
> dai ce sta sotto altro e nun lo voj di'...
> 
> ahahahah



allora: non eravamo sposati, non abbiamo figli, abbiamo convissuto circa 5 anni, di cui gli ultimi 2 con problemi, è così strano??


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu stai fuori di brutto
> mi sembra di non aver mai negato la mia dose di egoismo nell'aver tradito mio marito.
> Sto facendo un discorso diverso. Ho torto marcio verso mio marito lo so. Ma ho sempre pensato che quel che succede all'interno della coppia debba restare lì.
> Io credo che si possa arrivare a una soluzione senza che i figli in primis e le persone che ci circondano debbano sapere le motivazioni creando sofferenza inutile. Tutto qui.
> ...


Farfa' il fuori de brutto te avvisa e ricorda che t'ha sgamato, ma da mo' e che i tuoi discorsi del cazzo, seppur ammantati da false delicatezze, servono solo a difendere la tua scomoda posizione perche' scommetto che al solo pensiero che tuo marito, se avesse i coglioni te sputtanasse co' i tuoi, gia' te stai a caga' sotto...

ahahahah


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io l'amante non l'ho mai avuta.... la bambina è mia moglie :mexican:


vero, non era bambina, ma "complicata". Altra contraddizione...dici che non l'hai mai avuta, e invece ne ha parlato diffusamente. Dici che ti piacciono le storie complicate e incasinarti e poi dici che ti tiri indietro perchè lei è troppo "complicata"...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno per idea!
> anzi, loro si sono anche affezionati, ed erano contenti per me, non sapendo una mazza
> perchè non è uno sbandato, all'apparenza, tutt'altro, fa un'ottima impressione (da sobrio:mrgreen
> 
> ma dimmi tu a che sarebbe servito sputtanarlo con i miei! a me no di certo, a che cacchio serve?


Gesu' gesu' che cazzo te lo spiego affa' se e' un concetto cosi' banale?....

La tua protezione nei suoi confronti e' ripeto completamente fuori luogo e denota che te vergogni anche di un eventuale giudizio negativo perlomeno sulla tua capacita' d'analisi nell'accompagnarti a gente che diventa ex-sconosciuta...

percio' nun me faccio giudica' e sto meglio...

sei te che te proteggi no' er profugo...

contenta te...


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> vero, non era bambina, ma "complicata". Altra contraddizione...dici che non l'hai mai avuta, e invece ne ha parlato diffusamente. Dici che ti piacciono le storie complicate e incasinarti e poi dici che ti tiri indietro perchè *lei è troppo "complicata"*...


adesso non ho voglia di una storia ma di divertirmi un po' che male c'è?


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Gesu' gesu' che cazzo te lo spiego affa' se e' un concetto cosi' banale?....
> 
> La tua protezione nei suoi confronti e' ripeto completamente fuori luogo e denota che te vergogni anche di un eventuale giudizio negativo perlomeno sulla tua capacita' d'analisi nell'accompagnarti a gente che diventa ex-sconosciuta...
> 
> ...



bè, certo, per me è stato un fallimento ed una grande delusione, mi sembra piuttosto ovvio, mica ne vado fiera
ma non è vergogna, io lo amavo ed ora non lo amo più, tutto qua
ti ripeto: ritengo che per uscire da situazioni difficili sia meglio evitare di peggiorarle tirando in mezzo altre menate
credo che anche Jacques de La Palice possa concordare meco:mrgreen:


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> adesso non ho voglia di una storia ma di divertirmi un po' che male c'è?


Assolutamente nessuno. Peccato che poco tempo fa avevi scritto che volevi un'amante e non una trombamica...


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> Assolutamente nessuno. Peccato che poco tempo fa avevi scritto che volevi un'amante e non una trombamica...


dicevo amante come concetto: "storia divertente senza futuro"


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> dicevo amante come concetto: "storia divertente senza futuro"


cioè trombamica. Vedi che sei contraddittorio? Tua moglie ha "l'amante".


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

Sputtanare il traditore è sicuramente un buon atto di "muscoli" che però va a colpire indirettamente i figli.

Che bisogno c'è che i miei genitori odino (perché nel caso, lo so, sarebbe così) la madre dei miei figli, la stessa che magari deve portarli là dai nonni, la stessa che contribuisce all'educazione dei figli, ecc...?

Che bisogno c'è di annientare una persona che, volente o nolente, sarà "tra le palle" per il resto della tua vita?

Per essere visto dagli altri come un macho senza se e senza ma?
Secondo me un buon insegnamento per un tradito è di non dover mai più dipendere dagli altri, che sia a livello economico, affettivo o dei giudizi. Quello sarebbe un ottimo risultato, guadagnato mangiando montagne di merda.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' io secondo te se, ripeto, devo molla' na' mugliera zoccola devo di' invece per non ferire nessuno, che nun la sopporto piu' perche' la notte russa come un trombone?
> 
> o magari fingere che sto ancora insieme?
> 
> ...



No dici semplicemente che avete deciso di separarvi. non mi sembra complicato


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> cioè trombamica. Vedi che sei contraddittorio? Tua moglie ha "l'amante".


vedi basta mettersi d'accordo sui termini: e trombamica sia :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno per idea!
> anzi, loro si sono anche affezionati, ed erano contenti per me, non sapendo una mazza
> perchè non è uno sbandato, all'apparenza, tutt'altro, fa un'ottima impressione (da sobrio:mrgreen
> 
> ma dimmi tu a che sarebbe servito sputtanarlo con i miei! a me no di certo, a che cacchio serve?



Quoto:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dici semplicemente che avete deciso di separarvi. non mi sembra complicato


Non sarà complicato, no, ma il discorso di exStermy è decisamente condivisibile.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, certo, per me è stato un fallimento ed una grande delusione, mi sembra piuttosto ovvio, mica ne vado fiera
> ma non è vergogna, io lo amavo ed ora non lo amo più, tutto qua
> ti ripeto: ritengo che per uscire da situazioni difficili sia meglio evitare di peggiorarle tirando in mezzo altre menate
> credo che anche Jacques de La Palice possa concordare meco:mrgreen:


Free, comunque nun e' piacevole il giudizio e la paternale, specie se te ritrovassi genitori come me che ce metterebbero er carico da 11 e che te direbbero manco a fini' la spiegazione, ma come cazzo hai fatto a pijarte uno cosi'??...

percio' capisco il perche' sia cosi' ritrosa...

ahahahah


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sputtanare il traditore è sicuramente un buon atto di "muscoli" che però va a colpire indirettamente i figli.
> 
> Che bisogno c'è che i miei genitori odino (perché nel caso, lo so, sarebbe così) la madre dei miei figli, la stessa che magari deve portarli là dai nonni, la stessa che contribuisce all'educazione dei figli, ecc...?
> 
> ...


quoto
e aggiungo che ho sempre sostenuto che chi diffonde ai 4 venti miserie e meschinità del proprio ex, non creda di fare bella figura
per rispetto di quello che c'è stato, e per il fatto che nessuno ci ha puntato un mitra per sposarci/fidanzarci, è bene evitare lo sputtanamento, non serve a nulla


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> vedi basta mettersi d'accordo sui termini: e trombamica sia :rotfl:


basta usare quelli giusti...


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo che ho sempre sostenuto che chi diffonde ai 4 venti miserie e meschinità del proprio ex, non creda di fare bella figura
> per rispetto di quello che c'è stato, e per il fatto che nessuno ci ha puntato un mitra per sposarci/fidanzarci, è bene evitare lo sputtanamento, non serve a nulla


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sputtanare il traditore è sicuramente un buon atto di "muscoli" che però va a colpire indirettamente i figli.
> 
> Che bisogno c'è che i miei genitori odino (perché nel caso, lo so, sarebbe così) la madre dei miei figli, la stessa che magari deve portarli là dai nonni, la stessa che contribuisce all'educazione dei figli, ecc...?
> 
> ...



Il discorso è un altro. Se tradisci poi ti prendi tutto quello che ti può capitare per ritorsione. Anche lo sputtanamento che, di per sè, non significa nulla. Anzi, per me non vuol fire proprio niente, il problema in caso sarebbero i miei figli. Stop. Del resto mi fregherebbe meno di zero, se è possibile.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dici semplicemente che avete deciso di separarvi. non mi sembra complicato


E per quale motivo??? chiedo LEGITTIMAMENTE io genitore a mia figlia prima de pensa' le peggio cose su lei stessa o sul marito....

se so' cazzate me da' ar cazzo ave' na' figlia superficiale e che al primo sacrificio molla...se invece e' zoccola...

peggio me sento...

ahahahahah


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo che ho sempre sostenuto che chi diffonde ai 4 venti miserie e meschinità del proprio ex, non creda di fare bella figura
> per rispetto di quello che c'è stato, e per il fatto che nessuno ci ha puntato un mitra per sposarci/fidanzarci, è bene evitare lo sputtanamento, non serve a nulla


quoto, lo sputtanamento va fatto nelle sedi giuste (cioè in caso di giudiziale, all'udienza). Per il resto non serve a niente.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Free, comunque nun e' piacevole il giudizio e la paternale, specie se te ritrovassi genitori come me che ce metterebbero er carico da 11 e che te direbbero manco a fini' la spiegazione, ma come cazzo hai fatto a pijarte uno cosi'??...
> 
> percio' capisco il perche' sia cosi' ritrosa...
> 
> ahahahah



bravo, a te piacciono le sceneggiate della malavita, a me no grazie!:mrgreen:

non è solo il giudizio (vabbè, opinione, diciamo) e la paternale: è che i miei sono piuttosto ansiosi e mi scasserebbero i maroni ad oltranza
quindi vedi che mi voglio bene, ho usato tutto quello che potevo per uscirne, anche la serenità in famiglia


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



ehhh
ce lo sapevo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sputtanare il traditore è sicuramente un buon atto di "muscoli" che però va a colpire indirettamente i figli.
> 
> Che bisogno c'è che i miei genitori odino (perché nel caso, lo so, sarebbe così) la madre dei miei figli, la stessa che magari deve portarli là dai nonni, la stessa che contribuisce all'educazione dei figli, ecc...?
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto
Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo sulla dipendenza affettiva. Non considero dipendenza il provare affetto sincero per i miei suoceri e per i miei genitori.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E per quale motivo??? chiedo LEGITTIMAMENTE io genitore a mia figlia prima de pensa' le peggio cose su lei stessa o sul marito....
> 
> *se so' cazzate me da' ar cazzo ave' na' figlia superficiale e che al primo sacrificio molla...se invece e' zoccola...
> 
> ...



ben ti sta!
sei un impiccione!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sputtanare il traditore è sicuramente un buon atto di "muscoli" che però va a colpire indirettamente i figli.
> 
> Che bisogno c'è che i miei genitori odino (perché nel caso, lo so, sarebbe così) la madre dei miei figli, la stessa che magari deve portarli là dai nonni, la stessa che contribuisce all'educazione dei figli, ecc...?
> 
> ...


Ma cazzo, confondete il termine sputtanare con il piu' semplice e correttissimo solo informare genitori o suoceri del vero motivo della separazione...

-Sai papa' ho ridato la macchina indietro ar concessionario....

-Ah bene...

(pe' quale motivo?...boh...sara' er 4 segreto de fatima)

me duole dirlo ma avete concetti de famigghia e riservatezza proprio da sciroccati e se capiscono tante cose del perche' ve capitino tante sciagure...


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo sulla dipendenza affettiva. Non considero dipendenza il provare affetto sincero per i miei suoceri e per i miei genitori.


Scusa farfalla, non mi sono spiegato. La dipendenza affettiva era relativa al partner...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo che ho sempre sostenuto che chi diffonde ai 4 venti miserie e meschinità del proprio ex, non creda di fare bella figura
> per rispetto di quello che c'è stato, e per il fatto che nessuno ci ha puntato un mitra per sposarci/fidanzarci, è bene evitare lo sputtanamento, non serve a nulla


Ma chi diffonde alla televisione o per radio quanto e' pezzo di merda il partner sposato per proteggerlo?...

sei solo te che te proteggi, ficcatelo nella capoccia e di' ai tuoi er vero motivo...

magari a Pasqua o ar cenone de Natale...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, confondete il termine sputtanare con il piu' semplice e correttissimo solo informare genitori o suoceri del vero motivo della separazione...
> 
> -Sai papa' ho ridato la macchina indietro ar concessionario....
> 
> ...



ma che sciagure?

sei melodrammatico! guarda che è la vita, se e quando la si vive...


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, confondete il termine sputtanare con il piu' semplice e correttissimo solo informare genitori o suoceri del vero motivo della separazione...
> 
> -Sai papa' ho ridato la macchina indietro ar concessionario....
> 
> ...



Il fatto è che io mi sono sempre tenuto le cose della MIA famiglia per me, sono abbastanza grande da risolverle da solo (spero).

E' giusto informare la parentela dell'esito delle mie/nostre decisioni, quello e solo quello. Non è per creare il segreto di fatima, è perché non sono cazzi loro.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma chi diffonde alla televisione o per radio quanto e' pezzo di merda il partner sposato per proteggerlo?...
> 
> sei solo te che te proteggi, ficcatelo nella capoccia e di' ai tuoi er vero motivo...
> 
> ...


è vero, io tutt'ora lo "difendo", nel senso che non racconto i fatti miei/nostri a chi chiede, al limite dico: chiedi un po' a lui!
e mangio panettone e colomba in tranquillità:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, confondete il termine sputtanare con il piu' semplice e correttissimo solo informare genitori o suoceri del vero motivo della separazione...
> 
> -Sai papa' ho ridato la macchina indietro ar concessionario....
> 
> ...



confondi una macchia con una persona adulta, che non _si ridà indietro _( alla famiglia di origine ) ma si vivrà senza di lei.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bravo, a te piacciono le sceneggiate della malavita, a me no grazie!:mrgreen:
> 
> non è solo il giudizio (vabbè, opinione, diciamo) e la paternale: è che i miei sono piuttosto ansiosi e mi scasserebbero i maroni ad oltranza
> quindi vedi che mi voglio bene, ho usato tutto quello che potevo per uscirne, anche la serenità in famiglia


Le sceneggiate siete voi che le interpretate cosi' perche' ve fa comodo...

anche una semplice conversazione in famiglia che spiega perche' te sei separata per voi e' na' sceneggiata...

a me farebbe leggermente schifo vivere cosi' a compartimenti stagni, ma anche a tanti che conosco...

ed infatti in famigghia de mi moje una nipote dopo tre mesi s'e' separata perche' l'ha scoperto come il tuo ciucchettone e gli altri pe' corna piu' o meno ramificate con pure uno col vizietto der gioco...

e le rivelazioni nun so' parse a nessuno carognate sputtananti ma normalissime cose che almeno in famigghia se devono e possono sape'...

ma che roba...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io mi sono sempre tenuto le cose della MIA famiglia per me, sono abbastanza grande da risolverle da solo (spero).
> 
> E' giusto informare la parentela dell'esito delle mie/nostre decisioni, quello e solo quello. Non è per creare il segreto di fatima, è perché non sono cazzi loro.


straquoto.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> è vero, io tutt'ora lo "difendo", nel senso che non racconto i fatti miei/nostri a chi chiede, al *limite dico: chiedi un po' a lui!
> e mangio panettone e colomba *in tranquillità:mrgreen:



comportamento ineccepile.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io mi sono sempre tenuto le cose della MIA famiglia per me, sono abbastanza grande da risolverle da solo (spero).
> 
> E' giusto informare la parentela dell'esito delle mie/nostre decisioni, quello e solo quello. Non è per creare il segreto di fatima, è perché non sono cazzi loro.


Quoto
e poi perchè dover informare mio suocero che mio marito è stato (ipotizzo) uno stronzo con me quando come figlio non ha nulla da doversi far perdonare. Il mio rapporto con mio marito è mio. Quello con i suoi è un altra cosa


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Le sceneggiate siete voi che le interpretate cosi' perche' ve fa comodo...
> 
> anche una semplice conversazione in famiglia che spiega perche' te sei separata per voi e' na' sceneggiata...
> 
> ...



si, ma dipende dai rapporti Stemy.


dal tipo di relazione.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io mi sono sempre tenuto le cose della MIA famiglia per me, sono abbastanza grande da risolverle da solo (spero).
> 
> E' giusto informare la parentela dell'esito delle mie/nostre decisioni, quello e solo quello. Non è per creare il segreto di fatima, è perché non sono cazzi loro.


Ma chi te dice che mammina o il paparino deve dirte se abbozzare o meno per le corna che te mette la tua signora?


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Voglio dire, che dipende dal* tipo di relazione *che una persona ha con la propria famiglia.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ehhh
> ce lo sapevo...:mrgreen:


in che senso?


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

(Buongiorno  a tutti )


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che sciagure?
> 
> sei melodrammatico! guarda che è la vita, se e quando la si vive...


melodrammatico un cazzo...

damme retta che se tante cose fossero dette nelle famiglie anziche' nascondersi dietro alle vostre fastidiose e sballate riservatezze, tante cazzate e veri drammi non succederebbero o senz'altro molti di meno...

pero' implica che lo si dica a gente normale e non ad altri sciroccati, oseno' e' uguale a non dirlo...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> confondi una macchia con una persona adulta, che non _si ridà indietro _( alla famiglia di origine ) ma si vivrà senza di lei.


l'esempio era volutamente del cazzo perche' in tanti manco sanno che c'hanno fiji e come vivano o cosa pensino...

perche' so' civili e molto riservati...

salvo poi scoprirlo quando diventano casi di cronaca nera...

ahahahah


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> melodrammatico un cazzo...
> 
> damme retta che se tante cose fossero dette nelle famiglie anziche' nascondersi dietro alle vostre fastidiose e sballate riservatezze, tante cazzate e veri drammi non succederebbero o senz'altro molti di meno...
> 
> pero' implica che lo si dica a gente normale e non ad altri sciroccati, oseno' e' uguale a non dirlo...


Quindi la minaccia di dirlo a tutti è un'arma per non commettere nessun "delitto"? E' la paura che deve tenere un partner a bada?

Abdullah? Salam!


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, ma dipende dai rapporti Stemy.
> 
> 
> dal tipo di relazione.


Ma appunto sto addi' che so' rapporti di merda scambiati co' falsa riservatezza e maturita'...

scusate se nun so' stato chiaro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> melodrammatico un cazzo...
> 
> damme retta che se tante cose fossero dette nelle famiglie anziche' nascondersi dietro alle vostre fastidiose e sballate riservatezze, tante cazzate e veri drammi non succederebbero o senz'altro molti di meno...
> 
> pero' implica che lo si dica a gente normale e non ad altri sciroccati, oseno' e' uguale a non dirlo...


Un conto è dire ai miei genitori che mio marito mi massacra di botte o peggio maltratta i meii figli e chiedere aiuto.
Un conto è nel caso di una separazione per tradimento o altro. Qui non vedo cosa cambi comunicare le motivazioni ai propri genitori. Io non vorrei mai che i miei genitori che sono legati a mio marito sapessero che lui si è comportato male con me e la stessa cosa vale per lui. Perchè screditare una persona se il suo atteggiamento ha ferito solo me. 
Se poi parli di cronaca nera direi che il discorso cambia. In quel caso lo denuncio alle autorità prima ancora di parlarne con i miei.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'esempio era volutamente del cazzo perche' in tanti manco sanno che c'hanno fiji e come vivano o cosa pensino...
> 
> perche' so' civili e molto riservati...
> 
> ...


Stermy, questo è un discorso diverso..ho capito dove vuoi arrivare...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> e poi perchè dover informare mio suocero che mio marito è stato (ipotizzo) uno stronzo con me quando come figlio non ha nulla da doversi far perdonare. Il mio rapporto con mio marito è mio. Quello con i suoi è un altra cosa


cazzo c'entra tuo figlio anche qua?...

un prezzemolo in ogni minestra....

ahahahah

se e' implume t'assicuro che di solito nessuno glje mette un cappello da cornuto pure a lui...

e quando crescera' rimarra' convinto che i genitori se so' separati perche' alla madre puzzano i piedi e non perche' aveva n'artro...va bene cosi'?

ma che spettacolo penoso...

che future persone mature e consapevoli crescono...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quindi la minaccia di dirlo a tutti è un'arma per non commettere nessun "delitto"? E' la paura che deve tenere un partner a bada?
> 
> Abdullah? Salam!


ma non hai capito proprio un cazzo...

ma quale minaccia?...ma quale rappresaglia?...sputtanamento etcetc...

quando capita e se parlera' che te sei separato dici il vero motivo e stop...

ma comunque fate come cazzo ve pare che siete ridicoli anche pe' capi' sempre a vostro comodo, roma pe toma...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra tuo figlio anche qua?...
> 
> un prezzemolo in ogni minestra....
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra tuo figlio anche qua?...
> 
> un prezzemolo in ogni minestra....
> 
> ...


Parlavo di lui (mio marito) e del suo rapporto di figlio (con suo padre)
I nostri genitori dovrebbero solo accettare che se ci siamo separati c'erano ragioni valide per farlo. Quali siano non deve essere un loro problema. Loro ci devono vedere sereni (per quel che possibile) per la decisione presa, esattamente come i nostri figli.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

*Perché sputtanare il traditore ?*



demoralizio ha detto:


> Sputtanare il traditore è sicuramente un buon atto di "muscoli" che però va a colpire indirettamente i figli.
> 
> Che bisogno c'è che i miei genitori odino (perché nel caso, lo so, sarebbe così) la madre dei miei figli, la stessa che magari deve portarli là dai nonni, la stessa che contribuisce all'educazione dei figli, ecc...?
> 
> ...


Perché tra qualche anno niente di più facile che ti venga addossata la colpa della separazione alle domande inevitabili dei figli... Più le cose sono note a parenti ed amici meglio e' .... Parlo per esperienza personale


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è dire ai miei genitori che mio marito mi massacra di botte o peggio maltratta i meii figli e chiedere aiuto.
> Un conto è nel caso di una separazione per tradimento o altro. Qui non vedo cosa cambi comunicare le motivazioni ai propri genitori. Io non vorrei mai che i miei genitori che sono legati a mio marito sapessero che lui si è comportato male con me e la stessa cosa vale per lui. Perchè screditare una persona se il suo atteggiamento ha ferito solo me.
> Se poi parli di cronaca nera direi che il discorso cambia. In quel caso lo denuncio alle autorità prima ancora di parlarne con i miei.


cioe' nun ho capito....

manco se tu fossi riempita de corna a nastro non ti confideresti co' i tuoi solo pe' no' scredita' una persona che godeva di una buona immagine ai loro occhi?...

e manco dopo la separazione...

mo' spiega co' parole tue perche' non potresti diventa' anche tu un caso de cronaca nera se il tuo lui non fosse d'accordo all'ipotetico abbandono visto che le sue corna t'hanno stufato e te dovesse spara' in mezzo agli occhi....

co' i tuoi che scendono dalle nuvole e se ritrovano ai carabinieri a di'...e ma non sapevamo niente del fuoco che covava sotto la cenere...erano na' coppia modello...

che vomito ragazzi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra tuo figlio anche qua?...
> 
> un prezzemolo in ogni minestra....
> 
> ...


Quindi tu metteresti al corrente tua figlia che sua madre ti ha tradito??????????
Magari dicendole anche che è una stronza e una pessima madre
I miei complimenti....


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Perché tra qualche anno niente di più facile che ti venga addossata la colpa della separazione alle domande inevitabili dei figli... Più le cose sono note a parenti ed amici meglio e' .... Parlo per esperienza personale


In effetti è realistico


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' nun ho capito....
> 
> manco se tu fossi riempita de corna a nastro non ti confideresti co' i tuoi solo pe' no' scredita' una persona che godeva di una buona immagine ai loro occhi?...
> 
> ...


Minchia Stermy stiamo parlando di separazioni, partendo dalla storia di Niko e Flight. Pensi che stiano rischiando di essere ammazzati dalle loro mogli o dai loro amanti?
Se una persona è violenta o rischio qualcosa è ovvio che metto al corrente i miei genitori e anche i suoi perchè in quel caso non c'entra il torto che ho subito ma un lato del carattere che è meglio sappiano esiste.
Esattamente come li infromerei se è una persona violenta, se picchia i miei figli ecc ecc


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Perché tra qualche anno niente di più facile che ti venga addossata la colpa della separazione alle domande inevitabili dei figli... Più le cose sono note a parenti ed amici meglio e' .... Parlo per esperienza personale


Mi prenderò le colpe, sai che cazzo mi frega?

Spero, però, che i miei figli abbiano/avranno una considerazione di loro padre che va al di là della sofferenza provocata dalla separazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tu metteresti al corrente tua figlia che sua madre ti ha tradito??????????
> Magari dicendole anche che è una stronza e una pessima madre
> I miei complimenti....


Dipende dall'età della figlia. Tante lo capiscono da sole, sai? A prescindere. E poi il discorso figli è per forza un po' particolare. Però suoceri, amici e compagnia veramente non so che c'entrino.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo di lui (mio marito) e del suo rapporto di figlio (con suo padre)
> I nostri genitori dovrebbero solo accettare che se ci siamo separati c'erano ragioni valide per farlo. Quali siano non deve essere un loro problema. Loro ci devono vedere sereni (per quel che possibile) per la decisione presa, esattamente come i nostri figli.


in questo caso ti riferivi solo a tuo marito come figlio, mentre altrove sostieni tu ed altri, che il non dire il vero motivo tutela anche tuo figlio...

comunque brava, fingi...

l'allenamento nun te manca...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi prenderò le colpe, sai che cazzo mi frega?
> 
> Spero, però, che i miei figli abbiano/avranno una considerazione di loro padre che va al di là della sofferenza provocata dalla separazione.



Quoto e approvo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> in questo caso ti riferivi solo a tuo marito come figlio, mentre altrove sostieni tu ed altri, che il non dire il vero motivo tutela anche tuo figlio...
> 
> comunque brava, fingi...
> 
> l'allenamento nun te manca...


I miei figli non saprebbero mai che o io o mio marito abbiamo tradito l'altro
A loro deve interessare solo quello che io e mio marito siamo come genitori. Quello che accade nella camera da letto non è una cosa che li riguarda.
Secondo te se mio marito mi tradisse io dovrei screditarlo ai loro occhi? Io non ne vedo la motivazione


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tu metteresti al corrente tua figlia che sua madre ti ha tradito??????????
> Magari dicendole anche che è una stronza e una pessima madre
> I miei complimenti....


ao' se e' implume ripeto, continuo co' le favole, ma quanno se svezza la tua fotografia statte tranquilla ja faccio in triplice copia...

ahahahah

lo vedi che te caghi sotto e giustamente del giudizio che potrebbe darti tuo figlio se conoscesse la tua vera faccia e t'illudi che non si saprebbe in caso de sfankulata da parte dell'omino che hai a casa...

SE SAPRA'!!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè dire se uno ha tradito l'altro è screditare? Screditare è dire una balla, ma dire la verità, i fatti, perchè dovrebbero screditare? Dire la verità renderebbe comprensibile ai figli anche certi atteggiamenti del tradito, che in caso contrario si beccherebbe tutte le colpe della separazione da parte dei figli e non mi dite che vvi va bene così, non va bene a nessuno avere un figlio adolescente che ti accusa.
Meglio dire la verità e dire però che ci si è perdonati, anche se vero non è.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *I miei figli non saprebbero mai che o io o mio marito abbiamo tradito l'altro
> *A loro deve interessare solo quello che io e mio marito siamo come genitori. Quello che accade nella camera da letto non è una cosa che li riguarda.
> Secondo te se mio marito mi tradisse io dovrei screditarlo ai loro occhi? Io non ne vedo la motivazione


Ma i ragazzini sono svegli. Certe cose le capiscono, per quanto tu possa pensare di no. Almeno, oltre la soglia dell'infanzia. Naturalmente ti auguro che non capiti.
E poi, voglio dire: se dopo che uno è stato/a sgamato/a e si riesce a ricucire il rapporto, bene. Ma se non ci si riesce, stai tranquilla che i figli, ad un certo punto, sapranno a prescindere.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' se e' implume ripeto, continuo co' le favole, ma quanno se svezza la tua fotografia statte tranquilla ja faccio in triplice copia...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



si ne sono convinta...


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma i ragazzini sono svegli. Certe cose le capiscono, per quanto tu possa pensare di no. Almeno, oltre la soglia dell'infanzia. Naturalmente ti auguro che non capiti.
> E poi, voglio dire: se dopo che uno è stato/a sgamato/a e si riesce a ricucire il rapporto, bene. Ma se non ci si riesce, stai tranquilla che i figli, ad un certo punto, sapranno a prescindere.


O daranno la colpa a chi sta metabolizzando peggio il tradimento, che di solito è il tradito.
Non è giusto per i figli e non è giusto per il tradito, è giusto che il traditore si prenda le sue belle responsabilità in mano e mostri che forse ha ancora un poco di palle.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma i ragazzini sono svegli. Certe cose le capiscono, per quanto tu possa pensare di no. Almeno, oltre la soglia dell'infanzia. Naturalmente ti auguro che non capiti.
> E poi, voglio dire: se dopo che uno è stato/a sgamato/a e si riesce a ricucire il rapporto, bene. Ma se non ci si riesce, stai tranquilla che i figli, ad un certo punto, sapranno a prescindere.


se sapranno o capiranno si affronterà la cosa insieme. Ma il dirlo per il gusto di far passare da stronzo una madre e un padre per me è inconcepibile.
Che vi devo dire, forse ho amici che sono riusciti a fare tutto senza coinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni più del necessario. Mi auguro di essere in grado un domani di fare la stessa cosa.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

*La verità*

Si drei esattamente le cose come stanno... Non ci sto ad assumermi colpe che non ho... E ti assicuro che i figli capiscono ed e meglio così piuttosto che si chiedano perché cazzo vi siete separati e visto che vengono spesso affidati alla madre vengono indotti a credere che sei tu ad aver abbandonato la famiglia... E atei tranquillo che la madre non farà nulla per chiarire la cosa


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

io ritengo che non sia giusto sputtanare nessuno! soprattutto davanti ai figli
i problemi di coppia e di letto sono della coppia e di nessun altro!


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> se sapranno o capiranno si affronterà la cosa insieme. Ma il dirlo per il gusto di far passare da stronzo una madre e un padre per me è inconcepibile.
> Che vi devo dire, forse ho amici che sono riusciti a fare tutto senza coinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni più del necessario. Mi auguro di essere in grado un domani di fare la stessa cosa.


farfalla, non puoi permettere di mettere in mezzo degli altri ad una tua decisione senza rendere partecipi gli altri dei motivi della tua decisione, meno che meno i figli, perchè prendere per il culo i figli è una cosa che non è perdonabile. Bisogna essere in due a parlare e con calma e bisogna essere sorridenti, ma bisogna avere le palle, tradito e traditore di spiegare che tanto si è sbagliato ed ora il meglio è questa nuova condizione.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia Stermy stiamo parlando di separazioni, partendo dalla storia di Niko e Flight. Pensi che stiano rischiando di essere ammazzati dalle loro mogli o dai loro amanti?
> Se una persona è violenta o rischio qualcosa è ovvio che metto al corrente i miei genitori e anche i suoi perchè in quel caso non c'entra il torto che ho subito ma un lato del carattere che è meglio sappiano esiste.
> Esattamente come li infromerei se è una persona violenta, se picchia i miei figli ecc ecc


io parlo in generale ed al di la' delle storie e dei casi dei nick che stanno qua...

e poi come dite a chi nun s'e' beccato le corna che nun po' capi' del perche' nun se fanno certe scelte ed e' facile passa' pe' smidollati, te hai avuto un marito bello violento e che hai denunciato incurante del peggioramento della situazione e che te l'avrebbe fatta paga?

l'altro giorno a Metropolis il marito di una parrucchiera del centro commerciale s'e' presentato co' la pistola ed ha fatto caga' sotto tutto er cucuzzaro...

la mattina in un sms le aveva detto che mo' vengo co' la pistola e lei nun ce credeva....

ahahahahahahah 

secondo te quella se sara' liberata quando l'avranno pure arrestato?...per te basta na denuncia, neh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> se sapranno o capiranno si affronterà la cosa insieme. *Ma il dirlo per il gusto di far passare da stronzo una madre e un padre per me è inconcepibile.
> *Che vi devo dire, forse ho amici che sono riusciti a fare tutto senza coinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni più del necessario. Mi auguro di essere in grado un domani di fare la stessa cosa.


Questo io non l'ho scritto di certo, però. Io ho scritto che per i piccoli è un discorso differente e piuttosto a parte rispetto al resto. Quello che non condivido è che si voglia salvare la faccia anche con amici e famigliari. Lo posso capire, ma se uno è convinto delle proprie scelte ad un certo punto ci deve per forza mettere pure la faccia. Altrimenti è meglio che si fa gli affari suoi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io parlo in generale ed al di la' delle storie e dei casi dei nick che stanno qua...
> 
> e poi come dite a chi nun s'e' beccato le corna che nun po' capi' del perche' nun se fanno certe scelte ed e' facile passa' pe' smidollati, te hai avuto un marito bello violento e che hai denunciato incurante del peggioramento della situazione e che te l'avrebbe fatta paga?
> 
> ...


Ancorrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Stiamo parlando di persone normali , che non minacciano e che non sono violenti. RIPETO in quel caso sono d'accordo con te


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi prenderò le colpe, sai che cazzo mi frega?
> 
> Spero, però, che i miei figli abbiano/avranno una considerazione di loro padre che va al di là della sofferenza provocata dalla separazione.


bravo e' un altro tassello che chiarisce del perche' certe/i vanno a botta sicura...

ahahahah


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Chi tradisce deve sapere che la società ostracizza queste persone ed è giiusto così, è giusto che una persona traditrice venga marchiata dai conoscenti, deve esserlo, si chiama responsabilità dellle prorie azioni.
Se non hai le palle per subire questo, non devi tradire, perchè tradendo tanto hai guadagnato rubando, ma prima o poi si paga, sempre.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> si ne sono convinta...


beh sei convinta molto male...

e confermi che vivete in un modo de favole...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chi tradisce deve sapere che la società ostracizza queste persone ed è giiusto così, è giusto che una persona traditrice venga marchiata dai conoscenti, deve esserlo, si chiama responsabilità dellle prorie azioni.
> Se non hai le palle per subire questo, non devi tradire, perchè tradendo tanto hai guadagnato rubando, ma prima o poi si paga, sempre.



Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahhah! Oh Madonna.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi prenderò le colpe, sai che cazzo mi frega?
> 
> Spero, però, che i miei figli abbiano/avranno una considerazione di loro padre che va al di là della sofferenza provocata dalla separazione.


Contento tu.....


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chi tradisce deve sapere che la società ostracizza queste persone ed è giiusto così, è giusto che una persona traditrice venga marchiata dai conoscenti, deve esserlo, si chiama responsabilità dellle prorie azioni.
> Se non hai le palle per subire questo, non devi tradire, perchè tradendo tanto hai guadagnato rubando, ma prima o poi si paga, sempre.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> se sapranno o capiranno si affronterà la cosa insieme. Ma il dirlo per il gusto di far passare da stronzo una madre e un padre per me è inconcepibile.
> Che vi devo dire, forse ho amici che sono riusciti a fare tutto senza coinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni più del necessario. Mi auguro di essere in grado un domani di fare la stessa cosa.


ancora roma per toma...

ma chi dice di sputtanarli solo pe' farli passa' da stronzi?

io non l'ho detto anche se senz'altro spingerei sull'acceleratore,..

se parlava solo de di' che te sei separata perche' c'hai le corna....

STOP!


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè dire se uno ha tradito l'altro è screditare? Screditare è dire una balla, ma dire la verità, i fatti, perchè dovrebbero screditare? Dire la verità renderebbe comprensibile ai figli anche certi atteggiamenti del tradito, che in caso contrario si beccherebbe tutte le colpe della separazione da parte dei figli e non mi dite che vvi va bene così, non va bene a nessuno avere un figlio adolescente che ti accusa.
> Meglio dire la verità e dire però che ci si è perdonati, anche se vero non è.


Concordo al 100x100


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahhah! Oh Madonna.


e vabeh metto i manifesti...
chissa magari mi sento meglio.....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e vabeh metto i manifesti...
> chissa magari mi sento meglio.....


Mica ho capito.


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahhah! Oh Madonna.


Io in amicizia ho dovuto scegliere se rimanere in contatto con il tradito o la traditrice e la mia decisione fu di mantenere i contatti con il tradito, perchè il traditore deve rifarsi una vita, non può distruggere quella di uno e pretendere di avere tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io in amicizia ho dovuto scegliere se rimanere in contatto con il tradito o la traditrice e la mia decisione fu di mantenere i contatti con il tradito, perchè il traditore deve rifarsi una vita, non può distruggere quella di uno e pretendere di avere tutto.


Tu sei un caso particolarissimo ed estremo. Tu, non il tradimento subito. Proprio tu.


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

figlioletto di 4 anni:
"papà... ma perché non vivi più con noi? Non ci vuoi bene?"

papà:
"no, sai, non è il papà che non ti vuole più bene, è la mamma che ha deciso di andare con un altro perché non sentiva più di voler bene al papà, cioè... lei vuole ancora bene a papà, però con abdul è più felice"

figlioletto di 4 anni:
"Eh??"


Dipende anche dalle età e dalle situazioni. Voi parlate per assoluti, io il tradimento me lo sto chupando tutto tutto, sto soffrendo, sto ingoiando galloni d'olio di ricino, sto mettendo insieme i pezzi ma non ho mai odiato la mia compagna/madre dei miei figli.
Poi, oh, probabilmente ci sono certe cattiverie perpretate che ti incattiviscono, e lì mi rendo conto che la tentazione di preparare una guerra totale sia troppa...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancorrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Stiamo parlando di persone normali , che non minacciano e che non sono violenti. RIPETO in quel caso sono d'accordo con te


Ma stiamo parlando cara Farfalla anche di persone assolutamente normali...

chi sbrocca magari perche' ha scoperto le corna ed uccide, nun e' solo il classico "matto"...

lo si vuole credere per stare piu' tranquilli, ma e' provato che non e' cosi'...

er cortocircuito che fa sarta' er fusibile, puo' capitare a tanti che non hanno mai dato segni di squilibrio inteso come segnali di allarme......

le tue convinzioni te fregheranno de brutto...

ahahahah




cioe' abbozzi e nun lo denunci "uno giusto" per non peggiorare le cose?


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Demoralizio, oltre che Abdul c'è anche Motumbo!!!!


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei un caso particolarissimo ed estremo. Tu, non il tradimento subito. Proprio tu.


Io sono una persona corretta in un mondo di scoretti che pensano di essere delle belle persone. Dico semplicemente che il 90% delle persone sono animali degni dei maiali.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ancora roma per toma...
> 
> ma chi dice di sputtanarli solo pe' farli passa' da stronzi?
> 
> ...




inevitabilemnet i figli odierebbero il padre....
io odierei mio padre se vedessi soffrire mia madre....
magari non a vita...ma credimi...preferirei non vederlo per un po....

mia madre se vuole questo spinge il piede sull'acceleratore come dici e faresti tu...
se mia madre questo non lo vuole...non vuole cmq turbare il mio rapporto con lui tace....
è una cogliona secondo te???

certo i figli non sono scemi e prima o poi vengono a sapere....


se sono gia adulti quando la cosa accade magari se ne accorgono per primi...
ma non c'entrano..sono figli...
e per non farli parteggiare per uno o per l'altro si sceglie di omettere...di non rincarare la dose...

anche perchè
a cosa servirebbe a me...o ad un'altra/a che mio figlio sia contro suo padre..che mio figlio odi suo padre...
non mi serve a nulla..non migliora nulla...
è andata....siamo separati
ognun per se...


(anche se esistono genitori che godono a metterli contro...)


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono una persona corretta in un mondo di scoretti che pensano di essere delle belle persone. Dico semplicemente che il 90% delle persone sono animali degni dei maiali.


Esattamente.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> inevitabilemnet i figli odierebbero il padre....
> io odierei mio padre se vedessi soffrire mia madre....
> magari non a vita...ma credimi...preferirei non vederlo per un po....
> 
> ...



Ecco questo intendevo. L'hai detto molto meglio
Quoto e approvo


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> inevitabilemnet i figli odierebbero il padre....
> io odierei mio padre se vedessi soffrire mia madre....
> magari non a vita...ma credimi...preferirei non vederlo per un po....
> 
> ...


se permetti, so' solo cazzi tua...

io la trovo una cosa naturalissima, con l'eta' della ragione dei figli, metterli al corrente della vera causa della separazione...

arranges'...guera o non guera...

fatti altri du' conti co' la tua coscienza e spiega anzi che nun e' bello affa' la zoccola...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo intendevo. L'hai detto molto meglio
> Quoto e approvo


non faccio fatica a crederlo...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> inevitabilemnet i figli odierebbero il padre....
> io odierei mio padre se vedessi soffrire mia madre....
> magari non a vita...ma credimi...preferirei non vederlo per un po....
> 
> ...



quotato e approvato!:up:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti, so' solo cazzi tua...
> 
> io la trovo una cosa naturalissima, con l'eta' della ragione dei figli, metterli al corrente della vera causa della separazione...
> 
> ...



con l'età della ragione i figli se ne accorgono.....
se chiedono è normale che da cretini imbecilli nessuno li vuole trattare...

 a questo punto bisogna far attenzione solo a come si dicono certe cose...
"tuo padre è scappato via con una zoccola"
"tuo padre non mi ama più e non è giusto che staimao piu insieme...sono cose che accadono"

tu opteresti per la prima lo so....



anzi a te ste cose non ti possono accadere...figurati...
si vede da come ne parli....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti, so' solo cazzi tua...
> 
> io la trovo una cosa naturalissima, con l'eta' della ragione dei figli, metterli al corrente della vera causa della separazione...
> 
> ...



Ma i conti con la coscienza uno li fa verso la persona alla quale ha fatto un torto.
Io posso essere anche zoccola ma ti assicuro che per i miei figli faccio fin troppo (ammesso che esista un troppo) spesso molto più di quello che fa il loro papà che però è santo perchè non mi ha tradito.
Lasciamo perdere va.......


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i conti con la coscienza uno li fa verso la persona alla quale ha fatto un torto.
> Io posso essere anche zoccola ma ti assicuro che per i miei figli faccio fin troppo (ammesso che esista un troppo) spesso molto più di quello che fa il loro papà che però è santo perchè non mi ha tradito.
> Lasciamo perdere va.......


Si hai fatto così tanto che gli hai distrutto la famiglia ..
E non intendi che la cosa si sappia...
Meglio tenerti vicino la prole così e' inevitabile che se tu sei così brava e disponibile con loro la colpa la diano al papà.
Non vedo nulla di sbagliato se il papà dice loro che la mamma non lo ama più e che ha scelto di amare un altra persona...
I figli lo riescono a capire e da grandi trarranno le loro conclusioni... Senza dare colpe a chi non ne ha...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> con l'età della ragione i figli se ne accorgono.....
> se chiedono è normale che da cretini imbecilli nessuno li vuole trattare...
> 
> a questo punto bisogna far attenzione solo a come si dicono certe cose...
> ...


complimenti per il tuo aplomb british co' tuo figlio e secondo me manco messo veramente alla prova perche' se non sbajo tuo fijo e' ancora implume e tuo marito nun e' scappato ma te lo sei tenuto...

e comunque mai affermato che non mi potessero succedere o mi possano succedere, e' che ormai a 56anni me pare ormai strano che mi' moje a 53 anni se scirocchi in maniera cosi' ridicola e tutto in un botto...

gia' sto a ride...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i conti con la coscienza uno li fa verso la persona alla quale ha fatto un torto.
> Io posso essere anche zoccola ma ti assicuro che per i miei figli faccio fin troppo (ammesso che esista un troppo) spesso molto più di quello che fa il loro papà che però è santo perchè non mi ha tradito.
> Lasciamo perdere va.......


i conti co' la coscienza o se fanno solo dopo cor tradito alla scoperta o se ancora durante er tradimento evidentemente se truccano soltanto i conti...

quindi se evitiamo di prenderci per il culo, ne guadagna il ragionamento...credo...


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> complimenti per il tuo aplomb british co' tuo figlio e secondo me manco messo veramente alla prova perche' se non sbajo tuo fijo e' ancora implume e tuo marito nun e' scappato ma te lo sei tenuto...
> 
> e comunque mai affermato che non mi potessero succedere o mi possano succedere, e' che ormai a 56anni me pare ormai strano che mi' moje a 53 anni se scirocchi in maniera cosi' ridicola e tutto in un botto...
> 
> ...


dimmi tu l'utilità di sapere una cosa di questo tipo.
secondo me un genitore va sempre tutelato non per lui ma per i figli e detesto anzi quelle donne o uomini che affliggono i bambini continuando a colpevolizzare l'altro, peggiorandone la situazione psicologica .
perché non ti registri?
ops, già chiesto


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimmi tu l'utilità di sapere una cosa di questo tipo.
> secondo me un genitore va sempre tutelato non per lui ma per i figli e detesto anzi quelle donne o uomini che affliggono i bambini continuando a colpevolizzare l'altro, peggiorandone la situazione psicologica .
> perché non ti registri?


Ma perche' per comodo, dobbiamo estremizzare la semplice messa a conoscenza co' na' scartavetrata continua ai  maroni dei ragazzini che manco so' stai considerati?

la messa a conoscenza per giunta informale, senza manifesti o spot in TV, verteva solo sui suoceri o collaterali, NON sui ragazzini ancora non attrezzati per stabilire e giudicare se uno e' proprio un cornuto o no...

ve siete ipnotizzati...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

io credo che per i figli la cosa migliore sia vivere nella trasparenza e nella serenità. 

 e che possano mantenere COMUNQUE le relazioni e con il padre che con la madre.


La mia esperienza, nel momento _piu' buio_ con mio marito, ha visto mio  figlio uscire completamente di testa.



Da quando le relazioni tra me il padre sono diventate piu trasparenti piu' chiare  e quindi piu serene, lui è cambiato a 360°.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma perche' per comodo, dobbiamo estremizzare la semplice messa a conoscenza co' na' scartavetrata continua ai  maroni dei ragazzini che manco so' stai considerati?
> 
> la messa a conoscenza per giunta informale, senza manifesti o spot in TV, verteva solo sui suoceri o collaterali, NON sui ragazzini ancora non attrezzati per stabilire e giudicare se uno e' proprio un cornuto o no...
> 
> ...



io questo l avevo capito .


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io credo che per i figli la cosa migliore sia vivere nella trasparenza e nella serenità.
> 
> e che possano mantenere COMUNQUE le relazioni e con il padre che con la madre.
> 
> ...


anche perche' almeno tuo figlio cosi' sapeva che il tuo stato d'animo inkazzoso e le sklerate non erano sempre a seguito di qualche suo comportamento sballato...

qua se fanno troppe seghe mentali inutili...


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anche perche' almeno tuo figlio cosi' sapeva che il tuo stato d'animo inkazzoso e le sklerate non erano sempre a seguito di qualche suo comportamento sballato...
> 
> *qua se fanno troppe seghe mentali inutili*...


menti limitate .
sì, ho letto superficialmente , chiedo venia


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *io credo che per i figli la cosa migliore sia vivere nella trasparenza e nella serenità.
> 
> e che possano mantenere COMUNQUE le relazioni e con il padre che con la madre.
> 
> ...


Ti volevo approvare ma avendolo già fatto qulche giorno fa il sistema non me lo permette. Ti straapprovo, sappilo.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> complimenti per il tuo aplomb british co' tuo figlio e secondo me manco messo veramente alla prova perche' se non sbajo tuo fijo e' ancora implume e tuo marito nun e' scappato ma te lo sei tenuto...
> 
> e comunque mai affermato che non mi potessero succedere o mi possano succedere, e' che ormai a 56anni me pare ormai strano che mi' moje a* 53 anni se scirocchi in maniera cosi' ridicola e tutto in un botto...
> *
> ...




troppo vecchia???
ma ti leggi???...

la stessa età di marina60 credo..eppure addiruttura lascio il marito.....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io questo l avevo capito .


iesss, ai no'......

ahahah


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Ma.. come siamo arrivati fino qui?
Tanto per mettere altra ciccia al discorso io ho preferito ho scelto di non mettere in discussione casa anche per lasciare la possibilità ai miei figli di stare nella LORO casa vicino ai nonni 
Non si arriva a prendere certe decisioni solo per un motivo ma bisogna guardare la situazione da tutti i punti di vista e punti di vista sotto il metro e trenta hanno la precedenza nella mia scala di valori

Perché stringi stringi alla fine le scelte che facciamo rispecchiano le priorità che abbiamo nella vita
Nel mio caso mi riprendo la mia vita conciliandola con le necessità dei miei figli


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Ma.. come siamo arrivati fino qui?
> Tanto per mettere altra ciccia al discorso io ho preferito ho scelto di non mettere in discussione casa anche per lasciare la possibilità ai miei figli di stare nella LORO casa vicino ai nonni
> Non si arriva a prendere certe decisioni solo per un motivo ma bisogna guardare la situazione da tutti i punti di vista e punti di vista sotto il metro e trenta hanno la precedenza nella mia scala di valori
> 
> ...


E hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> troppo vecchia???
> ma ti leggi???...
> 
> la stessa età di marina60 credo..eppure addiruttura lascio il marito.....


certo che me leggo, come ho letto marina e te dico che anche a me, come ar marito, me scadrebbe ancora de piu' dai cojoni specie se venissi a sape' che affarone ha fatto.....

so' aggravanti...e se dovrebbe fa' festa invece...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Si hai fatto così tanto che gli hai distrutto la famiglia ..
> E non intendi che la cosa si sappia...
> *Meglio tenerti vicino la prole così e' inevitabile che se tu sei così brava e disponibile con loro la colpa la diano al papà*.
> Non vedo nulla di sbagliato se il papà dice loro che la mamma non lo ama più e che ha scelto di amare un altra persona...
> I figli lo riescono a capire e da grandi trarranno le loro conclusioni... Senza dare colpe a chi non ne ha...


Ma come ti permetti?
Se c'è una cosa che non so fare è essere in un certo modo per un secondo fine. 
Amo i miei figli più di me stessa e quando il padre fa qualcosa che non approvo la chiarisco con lui, non ho mai fatto in modo che loro pensassero qualcosa di male su di lui. e la stessa cosa fa lui.
Mai nella vita klascerei che i miei figli incolpino il loro papà di una eventuale separazione
Mai pensato che un figlio può anche dire al suo papà che può perdonare la mamma e restare tutti insieme? Non è meglio dire che la decisione è di entrambi senza che la colpa cada su uno o su l'altro?


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Ma.. come siamo arrivati fino qui?
> Tanto per mettere altra ciccia al discorso io ho preferito ho scelto di non mettere in discussione casa anche per lasciare la possibilità ai miei figli di stare nella LORO casa vicino ai nonni
> Non si arriva a prendere certe decisioni solo per un motivo ma bisogna guardare la situazione da tutti i punti di vista e *punti di vista sotto il metro e trenta hanno la precedenza nella mia scala di valori
> 
> ...


anche nella mia


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e comunque mai affermato che non mi potessero succedere o mi possano succedere, e' che ormai a 56anni me pare ormai strano che mi' moje a 53 anni se scirocchi in maniera cosi' ridicola e tutto in un botto...
> 
> gia' sto a ride...
> 
> ahahahah


ehm... vorrei ricordarti che 52/53 era l'età dell'ultima conquista del nostro Lotharone. E non è affatto l'età più strana per tradire, anche per la prima volta... anzi. Mica le avete solo voi le crisi legate ai passaggi di età.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> i conti co' la coscienza o se fanno solo dopo cor tradito alla scoperta o se ancora durante er tradimento evidentemente se truccano soltanto i conti...
> 
> quindi se evitiamo di prenderci per il culo, ne guadagna il ragionamento...credo...


Perchè tu stia ragionando?
Non me ne ero accorta, scusa....


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Ma.. come siamo arrivati fino qui?
> Tanto per mettere altra ciccia al discorso io ho preferito ho scelto di non mettere in discussione casa anche per lasciare la possibilità ai miei figli di stare nella LORO casa vicino ai nonni
> Non si arriva a prendere certe decisioni solo per un motivo ma bisogna guardare la situazione da tutti i punti di vista e punti di vista sotto il metro e trenta hanno la precedenza nella mia scala di valori
> 
> ...


nel caso di tua moglie, si tiene casa, figli e amante. E tu che (mordendo) le racconti degli appartamenti che stai cercando. Chapeau. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Ma.. come siamo arrivati fino qui?
> Tanto per mettere altra ciccia al discorso io ho preferito ho scelto di non mettere in discussione casa anche per lasciare la possibilità ai miei figli di stare nella LORO casa vicino ai nonni
> Non si arriva a prendere certe decisioni solo per un motivo ma bisogna guardare la situazione da tutti i punti di *vista e punti di vista sotto il metro e trenta hanno la precedenza nella mia scala di valori
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> nel caso di tua moglie, si tiene casa, figli e amante. E tu che (mordendo) le racconti degli appartamenti che stai cercando. Chapeau. :rotfl:


I soldi che ho speso per la casa ti ho già detto che torneranno, siamo d'accordo sull'affidamento condiviso, dell'amante non me me frega più niente

Ma dai Fabio74 raccontaci di te cosa ti porta qui a cazzeggiare?
Sei il figliolo di stermy ?


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Ma.. come siamo arrivati fino qui?
> Tanto per mettere altra ciccia al discorso io ho preferito ho scelto di non mettere in discussione casa anche per lasciare la possibilità ai miei figli di stare nella LORO casa vicino ai nonni
> Non si arriva a prendere certe decisioni solo per un motivo ma bisogna guardare la situazione da tutti i punti di vista e punti di vista sotto il metro e trenta hanno la precedenza nella mia scala di valori
> 
> ...


Se la casa e' solo de tu' moje ed e' intestata a lei, te poj piagne pure in cinese ma t'attacchi dall'esercitare diritti e bisognerebbe pure vedere i bonifici dei lavori di ristrutturazione..

te dovresti imbarca' in cause dissanguanti pe' recupera' qualcosina dalla ristrutturazione co' i rapporti pero' che diventano na' totale chiavica...

percio' complimenti...sei molto magnanimo...e signore...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> I soldi che ho speso per la casa ti ho già detto che torneranno, siamo d'accordo sull'affidamento condiviso, dell'amante non me me frega più niente
> 
> Ma dai Fabio74 raccontaci di te cosa ti porta qui a cazzeggiare?
> Sei il figliolo di stermy ?


ah ecco...

ritiro il magnanimo e signore...

ahahahah

cazzo io te scalerei gli affitti che hai risparmiato nel tot de tempo che hai abitato in casa de tu moje...

ahahahahah


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> I soldi che ho speso per la casa ti ho già detto che torneranno, siamo d'accordo sull'affidamento condiviso, dell'amante non me me frega più niente
> 
> Ma dai Fabio74 raccontaci di te cosa ti porta qui a cazzeggire
> Sei il figliolo doi stermy ?


casualmente, tra l'altro io sono uno che "ha tradito" e porto con me non pochi sensi di colpa. la prima storia che ho letto era la tua, ecome già ti ho scritto, mi pare troppo contraddittoria e poco credibile. Ma magari mi sbaglio, magari scrivi cose che ti va di scrivere, e tralasci cose che rendono i tuoi post logici (la mia ex col cazzo che mi raccontava le case che andava a vedere, dopo che le ho detto che volevo mollarla).


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io credo che per i figli la cosa migliore sia vivere nella trasparenza e nella serenità.
> 
> e che possano mantenere COMUNQUE le relazioni e con il padre che con la madre.
> 
> ...


Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> casualmente, tra l'altro io sono uno che "ha tradito" e porto con me non pochi sensi di colpa. la prima storia che ho letto era la tua, ecome già ti ho scritto, mi pare troppo contraddittoria e poco credibile. Ma magari mi sbaglio, magari scrivi cose che ti va di scrivere, e tralasci cose che rendono i tuoi post logici (la mia ex col cazzo che mi raccontava le case che andava a vedere, dopo che le ho detto che volevo mollarla).


Una piccola vendetta personale la storia degli appartamenti... 
Per la logica penso che tu sappia per esperienza personale che in questi casi non ce n'è molta
Uso il forum quasi come un blog


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> casualmente, tra l'altro io sono uno che "ha tradito" e porto con me non pochi sensi di colpa. la prima storia che ho letto era la tua, ecome già ti ho scritto, mi pare troppo contraddittoria e poco credibile. Ma magari mi sbaglio, magari scrivi cose che ti va di scrivere, e tralasci cose che rendono i tuoi post logici (la mia ex col cazzo che mi raccontava le case che andava a vedere, dopo che le ho detto che volevo mollarla).


e aggiungo: non ti interessa del suo amante, e va bene (anche se mi riesce difficile crederci): ma visto che ti preoccupi dei figli, come credi che andrà a finire la storia di tua moglie e dell'amante? Prima o poi se lo porterà a casa...e quindi i figli avranno comunque un contraccolpo non indifferente. Quindi, va bene aver loro come priorità, ma il fatto che di corsa ti sei cercato un appartamento per te e in futuro reclamerai soldi a lei, ecco, in che modo questa decisione andrebbe a vantaggio dei bimbi?


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> e aggiungo: non ti interessa del suo amante, e va bene (anche se mi riesce difficile crederci): ma visto che ti preoccupi dei figli, come credi che andrà a finire la storia di tua moglie e dell'amante? Prima o poi se lo porterà a casa...e quindi i figli avranno comunque un contraccolpo non indifferente. Quindi, va bene aver loro come priorità, ma il fatto che di corsa ti sei cercato un appartamento per te e in futuro reclamerai soldi a lei, ecco, in che modo questa decisione andrebbe a vantaggio dei bimbi?


essendo poi effettivamente casa della moglie manco la paura de perde l'assegnazione della casa avrebbe, iniziando una convivenza col tipo...

la potrebbe iniziare la sera stessa che "il combattente" esce de casa previo cambio delle serrature...

pero' io la convivenza in casa mia a sfregio la inizierei anche ben prima...poi vedi tu se te piace sta' col coinquilino nuovo e nun se parla der cane....

ahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> e aggiungo: non ti interessa del suo amante, e va bene (anche se mi riesce difficile crederci): ma visto che ti preoccupi dei figli, come credi che andrà a finire la storia di tua moglie e dell'amante? Prima o poi se lo porterà a casa...e quindi i figli avranno comunque un contraccolpo non indifferente. Quindi, va bene aver loro come priorità, ma il fatto che di corsa ti sei cercato un appartamento per te e in futuro reclamerai soldi a lei, ecco, in che modo questa decisione andrebbe a vantaggio dei bimbi?


Che io sappia l amante non c'è più
Adesso i figli sono piccoli e hanno bisogno più possibile di stabilità
E poi non mi sembra di correre se cerco casa dopo un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Che io sappia l amante non c'è più
> Adesso i figli sono piccoli e hanno bisogno più possibile di stabilità
> E poi non mi sembra di correre se cerco casa dopo un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento


non c'è più?? ma figurati. Nessuna donna al mondo lascia il marito per stare da sola. Coi figli poi...e tutti i cazzi che salterebbero fuori coi parenti/amici. Come tu stesso avevi scritto.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> non c'è più?? ma figurati. Nessuna donna al mondo lascia il marito per stare da sola. Coi figli poi...e tutti i cazzi che salterebbero fuori coi parenti/amici. Come tu stesso avevi scritto.


Ma vedrai che la casa che vedra' stasera nun je piacera' pe' le piastrelle in bagno o quarche artra cazzata......

ahahahah


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> non c'è più?? ma figurati. Nessuna donna al mondo lascia il marito per stare da sola. Coi figli poi...e tutti i cazzi che salterebbero fuori coi parenti/amici. Come tu stesso avevi scritto.


Io lascio lei non viceversa
É una decisione mia


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> non c'è più?? ma figurati. *Nessuna donna al mondo lascia il marito per stare da sola*. Coi figli poi...e tutti i cazzi che salterebbero fuori coi parenti/amici. Come tu stesso avevi scritto.


e chi l'ha stabilito?


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> non c'è più?? ma figurati. *Nessuna donna al mondo lascia il marito per stare da sola*. Coi figli poi...e tutti i cazzi che salterebbero fuori coi parenti/amici. Come tu stesso avevi scritto.


certo perchè per una donna è NECESSARIO avere un uomo in casa...
SPECIE SE HA FIGLI....
ma che donne conosci???ma chi te le rifila queste perle...


a parte che appunto una donna sola non resta mai....oppure per te i figli sono solo rompimento di coglioni...già si evince dal tuo 
il tuo dire:"con i figli poi...."


ma poi cosa...
un figlio ti riempie la vita...ti fa compagnia e ti aiuta...
una madre con i propri figli mai si sente sola....


può tranquillamente lasciarlo il marito....e non necessariamente sostituirlo...
non c'è bisogno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> non c'è più?? ma figurati. *Nessuna donna al mondo *lascia il marito per stare da sola. Coi figli poi...e tutti i cazzi che salterebbero fuori coi parenti/amici. Come tu stesso avevi scritto.


guarda che il mondo è grandino, eh? A volte non sembra, eppure... ed è anche vario, mi dicono che sia bello per questo motivo.


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e chi l'ha stabilito?


nessuno di certo. Ma se lo fa, i motivi sono da ricercarsi sicuramente al di fuori dei rapporti che fightclub ha raccontato di avere con lei (intendo dire che non è certo uno che la maltrattava, o si ubriacava, o lei una che l'ha sposato per interesse e adesso lo scarica senza batter ciglio).
Imho non credo per niente che lei non abbia più l'amante e che accetti senza dir nulla che il marito vada in affitto da qualche parte.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> non c'è più?? ma figurati. *Nessuna donna al mondo lascia il marito per stare da sola*. Coi figli poi...e tutti i cazzi che salterebbero fuori coi parenti/amici. Come tu stesso avevi scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo perchè per una donna è NECESSARIO avere un uomo in casa...
> SPECIE SE HA FIGLI....
> ma che donne conosci???ma chi te le rifila queste perle...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo perchè per una donna è NECESSARIO avere un uomo in casa...
> SPECIE SE HA FIGLI....
> ma che donne conosci???ma chi te le rifila queste perle...
> 
> ...



quoto:up:


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo perchè per una donna è NECESSARIO avere un uomo in casa...
> SPECIE SE HA FIGLI....
> ma che donne conosci???ma chi te le rifila queste perle...
> 
> ...


mi riferisco alla sua storia eh. Nata dal tradimento di lei. E dico che mi pare troppo strano che lei non abbia più l'amante e lasci che il marito se ne vada di casa mettendo i figli in una situazione di grave sofferenza. Come vedi non volevo certo intendere i figli un peso. Anzi.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

vabbe' Fabio hai fatto scattare la crociata delle emancipate ed indipendenti...

o presunte....

ahahahah

cazzo solo qua a livello statistico c'e' la controprova che anche indipendenti economicamente nun li pijano a carci in culo e se dipingono autonome ed indipendenti...

figurate come se po' comporta' una che non ha stipendio suo e deve conta' sul mantenimento del marito che puo' anche essere saltuario o saltare dalla sera alla mattina..

ahahahah


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' Fabio hai fatto scattare la crociata delle emancipate ed indipendenti...
> 
> o presunte....
> 
> ...



vabbè, ma che ne sai, magari lavorano entrambi e hanno ottimi stipendi e nessun problema economico. io mi limito ad osservare le contraddizioni del racconto.


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> vabbè, ma che ne sai, magari lavorano entrambi e hanno ottimi stipendi e nessun problema economico. io mi limito ad osservare le contraddizioni del racconto.


Perché tu cerchi una logica convenzionale in un comportamento non convenzionale


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> mi riferisco alla sua storia eh. Nata dal tradimento di lei. E dico che mi pare troppo strano che lei non abbia più l'amante e lasci che il marito se ne vada di casa mettendo i figli in una situazione di grave sofferenza. Come vedi non volevo certo intendere i figli un peso. Anzi.



io parlavo in generale...
nel suo caso
lei non lo vuole più....altrimenti non l'avrebbe lasciato....
se abbaia ancora l'altro poco importa...


è finita...punto...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> vabbè, ma che ne sai, magari lavorano entrambi e hanno ottimi stipendi e nessun problema economico. io mi limito ad osservare le contraddizioni del racconto.


ma io preferisco gli spunti dei racconti e riportarli in discussioni di casi tipo...

qua non se raccontano le cose che ce mettono in cattiva luce...

e se se raccontano, so' sfuggite...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' Fabio hai fatto scattare la crociata delle emancipate ed indipendenti...
> 
> o presunte....
> 
> ...


scusa stermy qui si sta parlando di non volersi più....
o meglio uno non vuole piu l'altro....
che fai costringi???
resti cmq chissenefrega....
qui la paura di rimanere soli c'entra poco...
mi sentirei più sola in casa con un uomo che non mi vuole e me lo dice....


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Perché tu cerchi una logica convenzionale in un comportamento non convenzionale


nessuno fa niente per niente.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Fabio74 ha detto:


> vabbè, ma che ne sai, magari lavorano entrambi e hanno ottimi stipendi e nessun problema economico.* io mi limito ad osservare le contraddizioni del racconto*.


e chi sei, il correttore di bozze?


----------



## Fabio74 (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io parlavo in generale...
> nel suo caso
> lei non lo vuole più....altrimenti non l'avrebbe lasciato....
> se abbaia ancora l'altro poco importa...
> ...


un momento, lei non lo voleva (e a quanto pare non lo vuole nemmeno adesso) perchè se n'è trovata un altro. E non credo proprio che non ci sia più (l'altro). Solo questo intendo. Poi concordo che due possono lasciarsi dopo anni di matrimonio senza necessariamente avere un amante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Perché tu cerchi una logica convenzionale in un comportamento non convenzionale


lo sai, vero, che di solito i comportamenti non convenzionali non vengono mai perdonati dal nostro prossimo?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa stermy qui si sta parlando di non volersi più....
> o meglio uno non vuole piu l'altro....
> che fai costringi???
> resti cmq chissenefrega....
> ...


Ma dal sentirsi sola in quella situazione al separarsi effettivamente ce sta' n'oceano....

lo si vede per tanti qua o no?

anche perche' non e' detto che cio' che t'imagini nella capoccia poi si verifichi e tu ce la faccia ad affrontare le cose da sola...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma dal sentirsi sola in quella situazione al separarsi effettivamente ce sta' n'oceano....
> 
> lo si vede per tanti qua o no?
> 
> anche perche' non e' detto che cio' che t'imagini nella capoccia poi si verifichi e tu ce la faccia ad affrontare le cose da sola...


quali cose????


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quali cose????


vivete sotto na' campana de vetro e campate d'aria tu e la tua razza?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ti volevo approvare ma avendolo già fatto qulche giorno fa il sistema non me lo permette. Ti straapprovo, sappilo.


Grazie L7. 

ma tante cazzate per un amore gestito male le ho commesse anche io.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vivete sotto na' campana de vetro e campate d'aria tu e la tua razza?
> 
> ahahahah



le cose da sola le devi affrontare cmq....
se ti separi è chiaro...
inizialmente magari può pesare ma poi piano piano ti abitui....
mica si muore...
alle volte magari immaginiamo la cosa come chissaquanto tremenda...
non è una passeggiata...ma lo fai..devi..devi per i tuoi figli..per te stessa...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Ma.. come siamo arrivati fino qui?
> Tanto per mettere altra ciccia al discorso io ho preferito ho scelto di non mettere in discussione casa anche per lasciare la possibilità ai miei figli di stare nella LORO casa vicino ai nonni
> Non si arriva a prendere certe decisioni solo per un motivo* ma bisogna guardare la situazione da tutti i punti di vista e punti di vista sotto il metro e trenta hanno la precedenza nella mia scala di valori
> *
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le cose da sola le devi affrontare cmq....
> se ti separi è chiaro...
> inizialmente magari può pesare ma poi piano piano ti abitui....
> mica si muore...
> ...


beh me pare no' spot pe' le separazioni...

solo che se lo dico io che si sopravvive, me dite che ce stanno i figli, er mutuo, le bollette, i suoceri, i collaterali, i terzi...er cesso che perde....

ahahahahah

decideteve...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?
> Se c'è una cosa che non so fare è essere in un certo modo per un secondo fine.
> Amo i miei figli più di me stessa e quando il padre fa qualcosa che non approvo la chiarisco con lui, non ho mai fatto in modo che loro pensassero qualcosa di male su di lui. e la stessa cosa fa lui.
> Mai nella vita klascerei che i miei figli incolpino il loro papà di una eventuale separazione
> Mai pensato che un figlio può anche dire al suo papà che può perdonare la mamma e restare tutti insieme?* Non è meglio dire che la decisione è di entrambi senza che la colpa cada su uno o su l'altro?*


:up:


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh me pare no' spot pe' le separazioni...
> 
> solo che se lo dico io che si sopravvive, me dite che ce stanno i figli, er mutuo, le bollette, i suoceri, i collaterali, i terzi...er cesso che perde....
> 
> ...


Se non si sopravvivesse il 50% dei trenta quarantenni sarebbe sottoterra


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh me pare no' spot pe' le separazioni...
> 
> solo che se lo dico io che si sopravvive, me dite che ce stanno i figli, er mutuo, le bollette, i suoceri, i collaterali, i terzi...er cesso che perde....
> 
> ...




non è uno spot....
se nn c'è piu nulla da fare non vale la pena continuare....
se i problemi si possono risolvere prodighiamoci a farlo....e allora si che puoi mettere in ballo figli...casa e cesso che perde....
se ci sono risultati bene...(e non tra 100 anni però)altrimenti è inutile provarci e riprovarci....

io ho sempre sostenuto questo....


certo è anche vero che
in una situazione economica devastante
non si può mandare sull'astrico il marito chiedendo alimenti che non potrà mai darci....
o sbatterlo fuori di casa per vivere sotto i ponti...



ma c'è chi lo fa..non temere...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo perchè per una donna è NECESSARIO avere un uomo in casa...
> SPECIE SE HA FIGLI....
> ma che donne conosci???ma chi te le rifila queste perle...
> 
> ...



conoscerà donne solo di quel tipo.sono d accordo con te annuccia.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è uno spot....
> se nn c'è piu nulla da fare non vale la pena continuare....
> se i problemi si possono risolvere prodighiamoci a farlo....e allora si che puoi mettere in ballo figli...casa e cesso che perde....
> se ci sono risultati bene...(e non tra 100 anni però)altrimenti è inutile provarci e riprovarci....
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Se non si sopravvivesse il 50% dei trenta quarantenni sarebbe sottoterra


a me risultano più donne che crescono figli da sole che il contrario


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo che me leggo, come ho letto marina e te dico che anche a me, come ar marito, me scadrebbe ancora de piu' dai cojoni specie se venissi a sape' che affarone ha fatto.....
> 
> so' aggravanti...e se dovrebbe fa' festa invece...
> 
> ahahahah



questa non l'avevo letta....

mettiamo caso che tua moglie ti lascia...solo per ipotesi ste....

faresti festa????
in un nano secondo scomparirebbero dalla tua mente anni di vita insieme...
spero che ci riesci...

oppure tua moglie ti tradisce...ma non ti lascia perchè è stata solo una parentesi dell'età....
tu saresti felice di togliertela dalle palle???

festeggeresti???

invitami se accade....


al di la da come si reagisce..al dila se resti o te ne vai..al di la se la prendi a legnate o meno...
hai idea come ci si sente???
no


quindi non criticare il fare o il dire di qualcuno....
certo ci sono casi in cui beh.....se le tirano lo ammetto....
che non vedono e non sentono...
ma magari quelle sono persone che prima di allora una mosca sul naso non la lasciavano atterrare prorpio come te...
che ne sai ste...


la merda non ha un buon sapore e nessuno avrebbe mai voluto assaggiarla.....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è uno spot....
> se nn c'è piu nulla da fare non vale la pena continuare....
> se i problemi si possono risolvere prodighiamoci a farlo....e allora si che puoi mettere in ballo figli...casa e cesso che perde....
> se ci sono risultati bene...(e non tra 100 anni però)altrimenti è inutile provarci e riprovarci....
> ...


se, proprio na' folla de persone...

la separazione pronti e via intendo...

perche' prima vengono....

(rullo de tamburi)...




















































































GLI ALIBI!!!!!

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questa non l'avevo letta....
> 
> mettiamo caso che tua moglie ti lascia...solo per ipotesi ste....
> 
> ...


eh, pensata vecchia ormai visto che e' qualche annetto che bazzico sti fora de corna ed il quadretto e' chiarissimo....

cioe' pe' la scomparsa degli anni vissuti insieme solo io me devo sorchia' er carico?

sto cazzo ma te bella mia che potevi evita' de zoccola'....

te ne sei fottuta te e mo' vaffankulo ce dovevi pensa' prima...

percio' dopo la botta il botto....da' bottija, Annu'...ahahahahah

e nun t'invito perche' co' te c'embriacamo e nun so' avvezzo...

se vuoi per qualche altro servizio, ben volontieri, vero...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, proprio na' folla de persone...
> 
> la separazione pronti e via intendo...
> 
> ...




hai fatto un sondaggio per caso???....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai fatto un sondaggio per caso???....


io no, pero' i pirla che pagate p'anna' in cura, praticamente si'...ahahah

percio' m'inkazzo quanno nell'arrampicata sugli specchi culo pijante, volete contraddi' oltre che tali dati anche er buonsenso...

comunque...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh, pensata vecchia ormai visto che e' qualche annetto che bazzico sti fora de corna ed il quadretto e' chiarissimo....
> 
> cioe' pe' la scomparsa degli anni vissuti insieme solo io me devo sorchia' er carico?
> 
> ...



e vabeh ste
come al solito capisci solo ciò che ti conviene....


non fa niemte


noi siamo coglioni e tu furbo...ok???
ero più figa e degna di ammirazione se lo sbattevo fuori....
anzi se lo rovinavo era pure meglio....
 cosa importante avrei dovuto conservare quelle quattro prove che avevo per farle poi vedere a mia figlia da grande....
anzi essendo l'adulterio un reato civile potevo anche denunciarlo...


sarei stata degna di ammirazione e rispetto....

invece sono stata cogliona e idiota perchè ho deciso di stare a vedere cosa si poteva fare....
se ne valeva la pena o meno andare avanti....perchè a separarsi c'è sempre tempo...
ho permesso a mio marito di camminare invece di tagliargli entrambe le gambe...ho permesso che si scusasse..ho permesso che mettesse a posto le cose....mettendoci chiaramente del mio....


na cogliona come diresti tu...
e vabeh ste....
ci sono i furbi e ci sono i coglioni....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e vabeh ste
> come al solito capisci solo ciò che ti conviene....
> 
> 
> ...


nun me pare de capi' solo quello che me conviene, ma anzi te l'ho visto fare anche a te....

che poi tu abbia protetto tuo marito come un bambino e manco l'hai punito, a me ar massimo puo' renderlo ridicolo e basta, tanto sei te che te lo spupazzi...

poi ne riparlamo, spero de no, se lo ribecchi affa' er bis visto che tutto sommato l'ha passata liscia e c'ha ancora tutti i denti de prima...

cosi' testi pe' la seconda vorta la tua autonomia, indipendenza ed emancipazione che dicevi prima...

nun so se me trovi pero'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun me pare de capi' solo quello che me conviene, ma anzi te l'ho visto fare anche a te....
> 
> *che poi tu abbia protetto tuo marito come un bambino e manco l'hai punito*, a me ar massimo puo' renderlo ridicolo e basta, tanto sei te che te lo spupazzi...
> 
> ...


non l'ho mai protetto....anzi
certo non l'ho punito....e poi come scusa...a legnate???
cancellava quabto è accaduto...

vado avanti conservando la pezza questo si....
perchè è chiaro stermy caro....
l'ira dei buoni è più funesta di quella dei cattivi....
perchè sai quando si mangia la merda capisci anche che non ha un buon sapore.....ma tuo malgradi ti ripulisci...
se te la offrono di nuovo non la accetti...anzi...

avrei già tante idee....
ma per il momento non occorre...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non l'ho mai protetto....anzi
> certo non l'ho punito....e poi come scusa...a legnate???
> cancellava quabto è accaduto...
> 
> ...


ma cha cazzo Annu'...

quanno tornasti a casa dopo che la stronza t'aveva messa in quella squallida situazione anziche' dirgli due paroline al tuo dolce e caro maritino, tipo...brutta testa di cazzo in che cazzo de situazione di merda m'hai messa per colpa tua e robette di questo tenore, l'hai guardato come un gattino impaurito e nun gl'hai detto e fatto un cazzo...

mavafankul Annu'...

cosi' se fa' se voj esse rispettata?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

e basta non mi fare inkazzare...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma cha cazzo Annu'...
> 
> quanno tornasti a casa dopo che la stronza t'aveva messa in quella squallida situazione anziche' dirgli due paroline al tuo dolce e caro maritino, tipo...brutta testa di cazzo in che cazzo de situazione di merda m'hai messa per colpa tua e robette di questo tenore, l'hai guardato come un gattino impaurito e nun gl'hai detto e fatto un cazzo...
> 
> ...





è vero..lui mi ha messo in quella situazione....
ma ho preferito così...
ricordi il ricatto...vediamoci o vado da lei???
beh...
io avrei optato per il vediamoci...
lui ha preferito non cedere...(magari pensava che lei non lo facesse)

io questo l'ho apprezzato...significa che è finita...

tornata a casa cosa avrei dovuto aggiugere??

ho preferito non dire nulla e continuare la mia giornata


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero..lui mi ha messo in quella situazione....
> ma ho preferito così...
> ricordi il ricatto...vediamoci o vado da lei???
> beh...
> ...


zzzzzz......zzzzzzz....zzzzzzz...zzzzzzz

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero..lui mi ha messo in quella situazione....
> ma ho preferito così...
> ricordi il ricatto...vediamoci o vado da lei???
> beh...
> ...


E comunque il tuo essere superiore a quell'arpia ti ha fatto guadagnare ancora più punti agli occhi di tuo marito che si sarà sentito ancora più merda per averti tradito.
Sei davvero una Donna con D maiuscola


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

*bimbi*

bimbo: perchè vi siete lasciati?
mamma: perchè non si andava d'accordo.
bimbo ,che vive per lo più con la madre ed è a lei molto attaccato , pensa :visto che la mamma è così buona allora la colpa deve essere sicuramente del papà..
ma per quale motivo devo condividere colpe che non ho, devo mentire ed omettere la verità a parenti ed amici e sopratutto a mio figlio con il rischio di passare per il cattivo di turno ?
per salvare la faccia a lei a discapito della mia ?
anche perchè ciò che vede il bambino è il padre che si allontana e nella sua testa il colpevole è certamente il padre...

poi se le mamme si offendono della verità forse facevano meglio a pensarci un pò prima...

che se il papà beve e picchia la mamma od è un puttaniere difficilmente troverà altrettanta comprensione...

ognuno deve assumersi le proprie responsabilità in un rapporto e non pretendere dall'ex di essere complici nella menzogna...

mi spiace per chi si offende ma questa è la mia opinione ed in quanto tale mi permetto di dirla...

e sono anche convinto che l'essere trasparenti e sinceri sia un dovere nei confronti dei figli e che a seconda dell'età si possono trovare le parole a loro adatte ..


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> bimbo: perchè vi siete lasciati?
> mamma: perchè non si andava d'accordo.
> bimbo ,che vive per lo più con la madre ed è a lei molto attaccato , pensa :visto che la mamma è così buona allora la colpa deve essere sicuramente del papà..
> ma per quale motivo devo condividere colpe che non ho, devo mentire ed omettere la verità a parenti ed amici e sopratutto a mio figlio con il rischio di passare per il cattivo di turno ?
> ...


Quoto tutto :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E comunque il tuo essere superiore a quell'arpia ti ha fatto guadagnare ancora più punti agli occhi di tuo marito che si sarà sentito ancora più merda per averti tradito.
> Sei davvero una Donna con D maiuscola


Non me ne voglia Annuccia, ma non credo proprio.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E comunque il tuo essere superiore a quell'arpia ti ha fatto guadagnare ancora più punti agli occhi di tuo marito che si sarà sentito ancora più merda per averti tradito.
> Sei davvero una Donna con D maiuscola


Io al posto suo (del marito) so' sincero, per avere ancora il culo salvo, sostituirei il piu' col meno...

e pensando a chi lo rifa', me sa che la si pensa uguale e si conferma la regola....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> bimbo: perchè vi siete lasciati?
> mamma: perchè non si andava d'accordo.
> bimbo ,che vive per lo più con la madre ed è a lei molto attaccato , pensa :visto che la mamma è così buona allora la colpa deve essere sicuramente del papà..
> ma per quale motivo devo condividere colpe che non ho, devo mentire ed omettere la verità a parenti ed amici e sopratutto a mio figlio con il rischio di passare per il cattivo di turno ?
> ...


e' cosi' ma non si puo' ammere, oseno' manco dormono piu' la notte...

ahahahah


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> bimbo: perchè vi siete lasciati?
> mamma: perchè non si andava d'accordo.
> bimbo ,che vive per lo più con la madre ed è a lei molto attaccato , pensa :visto che la mamma è così buona allora la colpa deve essere sicuramente del papà..
> ma per quale motivo devo condividere colpe che non ho, devo mentire ed omettere la verità a parenti ed amici e sopratutto a mio figlio con il rischio di passare per il cattivo di turno ?
> ...


pensa che io esco di casa proprio per una questione di trasparenza nei confronti dei figli che voglio vedano due persone felici e non due che sopravvivono alla meglio (emotivamente parlando)
noi ci stiamo facendo aiutare da un mediatore famigliare per gestire il passaggio coi figli
nel mio caso il tempo coi figli sarà praticamente a metà quindi.....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> pensa che io esco di casa proprio per una questione di trasparenza nei confronti dei figli che voglio vedano due persone felici e non due che sopravvivono alla meglio (emotivamente parlando)
> nel mio caso il tempo coi figli sarà praticamente a metà quindi.....


Non e' per smontarti, ma per la felicita' me sa che dovrai magna' ancora pane duro...

piuttosto punta alla serenita' e ti andrebbe gia' di culo...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> bimbo: perchè vi siete lasciati?
> mamma: perchè non si andava d'accordo.
> bimbo ,che vive per lo più con la madre ed è a lei molto attaccato , pensa :visto che la mamma è così buona allora la colpa deve essere sicuramente del papà..
> ma per quale motivo devo condividere colpe che non ho, devo mentire ed omettere la verità a parenti ed amici e sopratutto a mio figlio con il rischio di passare per il cattivo di turno ?
> ...


Intanto  il tornare a casa ubriaco dai figli e picchiare la mamma non mi sembra paragonabile al tradimento.
Secondo
Bimbo: mamma perchè vi lasciate?
Mamma e papà: perchè capita a volte che due persone anche se si vogliono bene smettono di amarsi e decidono di vivere in due case diverse. 
Bimbo: Perchè papà va via? Perchè voi restate a vivere con la mamma e non vogliamo che dobbiate rinunciare alle vostre cose. Ma papà verrà a trovarvi tutte le volte che vorrà e vorrete. E non cambierà nulla nel nostro volervi bene. In liena di massima starete un week con mamma e uno con papà ma niente vieta che se volete stare un weeke in più con un o con l'altro io e papà non abbiamo problemi.

Questo discorso è stato fatto simile da una coppia di amici non più tardi di un mese fà. L'altra sera i ragazzi erano a casa mia con i due genitori. non sanno che il papà ha tradito la mamma e che lei non ha retto. E adorano entrambi i genitori.


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non e' per smontarti, ma per la felicita' me sa che dovrai magna' ancora pane duro...
> 
> piuttosto punta alla serenita' e ti andrebbe gia' di culo...
> 
> ahahahah


sereno lo sono già
e poi rido alle tue perle di saggezza e quindi sono già un pezzo avanti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non e' per smontarti, ma per la felicita' me sa che dovrai magna' ancora pane duro...
> 
> piuttosto punta alla serenita' e ti andrebbe gia' di culo...
> 
> ahahahah


sereno lo sono già
e poi rido alle tue perle di saggezza e quindi sono già un pezzo avanti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
com'è che era quella che mi avevi detto?
come facevo a baciare mia moglie dopo che l'aveva succhiato all'altro?
che poeta:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto tutto :up:



Vuol dire che hai deciso di dire a tuo figlio perchè vi lasciate?
Perchè mi sembra che il discorso sia il contrario di quello che hai sempre detto


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto  il tornare a casa ubriaco dai figli e picchiare la mamma non mi sembra paragonabile al tradimento.
> Secondo
> Bimbo: mamma perchè vi lasciate?
> Mamma e papà: perchè capita a volte che due persone anche se si vogliono bene smettono di amarsi e decidono di vivere in due case diverse.
> ...


Speriamo che i tuoi amici siano piu' riservati co' i suoceri e parentame vario...

ahahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto  il tornare a casa ubriaco dai figli e picchiare la mamma non mi sembra paragonabile al tradimento.
> Secondo
> Bimbo: mamma perchè vi lasciate?
> Mamma e papà: perchè capita a volte che due persone anche se si vogliono bene smettono di amarsi e decidono di vivere in due case diverse.
> ...


Però converrai che è comunque un continuare a raccontar balle (oppure omettere verità vedila come vuoi)
Io di balle non ne racconto....non vedo perché iniziare ora.

Ovvio che non andrò a dire a mio figlio di 5 anni le cose che dice Daniele delle traditrici, ci saranno i modi e i tempi giusti ma io balle non ne racconto a nessuno. 
Magari lo farà mia moglie che ho visto riesce molto bene in questo


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sereno lo sono già
> e poi rido alle tue perle di saggezza e quindi sono già un pezzo avanti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> com'è che era quella che mi avevi detto?
> come facevo a baciare mia moglie dopo che l'aveva succhiato all'altro?
> che poeta:carneval:


se sei sereno gia' mo' me sa che sei solo incosciente...

ahahahah

aspetta che sali e la giostra inizia a gira'...

poi ne riparlamo...

e ricordate l'appuntamento co' l'agenzia immobiliare pe' stasera...

ahahahah


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> pensa che io esco di casa proprio per una questione di trasparenza nei confronti dei figli che voglio vedano due persone felici e non due che sopravvivono alla meglio (emotivamente parlando)
> noi ci stiamo facendo aiutare da un mediatore famigliare per gestire il passaggio coi figli
> nel mio caso il tempo coi figli sarà praticamente a metà quindi.....


in bocca al lupo allora anche se temo che alla fine le cose non saranno proprio così...
te lo auguro di cuore ma un dubbio mi resta... 
perchè penso che chi ha tenuto certi comportamenti forse è un pò diverso dalla immagine che che mi sono costruito nella mente e che magari nel tempo potrebbe evolvere ulteriormente dimenticando le proprie eventuali colpe e trovare molto facile addossarle alla persona per cui non vi sono più sentimenti e magari alle prime inevitabili difficoltà od infelicità che la vita riserva cambiare questo idilliaco rapporto di cogestione della prole in qualcosa di molto meno simpatico.

ma ovviamente uno preferisce pensare al meglio e forse non intende fasciarsi la testa prima di essersela rotta... ma talvolta poi fasciarsi la testa è inutile..


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

tu però Stermy tiri per la giacca i parenti quando vuoi farteli alleati contro le malefatte del coniuge, e li snobbi quando potrebbero mettere il becco inopportunamente in eventuali riconciliazioni, perchè dici che non si è sposati con una coop
deciditi!


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuol dire che hai deciso di dire a tuo figlio perchè vi lasciate?
> Perchè mi sembra che il discorso sia il contrario di quello che hai sempre detto


No, ho detto che io farò il possibile perché mio figlio veda andare via mia moglie (so che è dura ma ci provo). Non è detto che il giorno dopo io sia li a dire a mio figlio tutto quanto ovviamente, però se un giorno vorrà sapere glielo dirò.

Poi ripeto...io balle non ne racconto, quindi per quanto riguarda parenti stretti, non andrò certo nei dettagli ma il motivo si saprà.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Speriamo che i tuoi amici siano piu' riservati co' i suoceri e parentame vario...
> 
> ahahahahah



Nessuno sa, tranquillo.......ahahahhaha
Solo noi e un'altra coppia di amici..ahahahhaha
Ammiro quanto sono riusciti a fare. E il fatto che l'altra sera erano a cena con me mi ha fatto un piacere enorme


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, ho detto che io farò il possibile perché mio figlio veda andare via mia moglie (so che è dura ma ci provo). Non è detto che il giorno dopo io sia li a dire a mio figlio tutto quanto ovviamente, però se un giorno vorrà sapere glielo dirò.
> 
> Poi ripeto...io balle non ne racconto, quindi per quanto riguarda parenti stretti, non andrò certo nei dettagli ma il motivo si saprà.


niko ricordati che tuo figlio è piccolo per certe cose


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tu però Stermy tiri per la giacca i parenti quando vuoi farteli alleati contro le malefatte del coniuge, e li snobbi quando potrebbero mettere il becco inopportunamente in eventuali riconciliazioni, perchè dici che non si è sposati con una coop
> deciditi!


beh me pareva che fosse semplice er concetto e a dir la verita' so' gia' deciso.....ahahahah

i parenti non c'entrano per le decisioni che devi prendere in totale autonomia...se credice...ahahah

pero' nascondere con loro il vero motivo della separazione, me pare ridicolo...

ho perso il conto di quante volte l'ho detto...

fatte leva' er vino a pranzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, ho detto che io farò il possibile perché mio figlio veda andare via mia moglie (so che è dura ma ci provo). Non è detto che il giorno dopo io sia li a dire a mio figlio tutto quanto ovviamente, però se un giorno vorrà sapere glielo dirò.
> 
> Poi ripeto...io balle non ne racconto, quindi per quanto riguarda parenti stretti, non andrò certo nei dettagli ma il motivo si saprà.


E' un pochino diverso da quello che diceva lui secondo me.
Se tuo figlio quando sarà grande vorrà sapere non ci sono dubbi che sei libero di farlo. Ma avrà già ammortizzato il colpo e avrà una testa più matura per accettarlo.
Se tua moglie va via sai benissimo che lui andrà con lei


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se sei sereno gia' mo' me sa che sei solo incosciente...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma come cazzo è possibile che remate tutti contro sta persona che ha avuto la lucidità dopo un anno dal tradimento di capire che il rapporto non era risanabile e, con delle palle di ghisa e una sensibilità invidiabile, esce di scena cercando di fare meno danno possibile?

Anch'io uscirei in punta di piedi, anche se il torto è stato fatto a me io me ne andrei perché ho riconosciuto che non c'è più niente nella coppia, non per l'episodio del tradimento in sè. Sicuramente c'erano modi meno dolorosi, per carità, quello sì.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto  il tornare a casa ubriaco dai figli e picchiare la mamma non mi sembra paragonabile al tradimento.
> Secondo
> Bimbo: mamma perchè vi lasciate?
> Mamma e papà: perchè capita a volte che due persone anche se si vogliono bene smettono di amarsi e decidono di vivere in due case diverse.
> ...


mi spiace ma per essere così tranquillo dovrei fidarmi dell'ex ma l'esperienza mi insegna il contrario...
e poi per nulla al mondo mentirei ad un figlio...
è giusto che conosca la verità che offende solo le persone con la coda di paglia...
ho fatto così con mia figlia e con lei che ora ha 14 anni ho un rapporto splendido al punto che da tre anni vive con me per sua scelta e non con la mamma ed il suo convivente che oltretutto litigavano a manetta anche dinanzi a lei.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh me pareva che fosse semplice er concetto e a dir la verita' so' gia' deciso.....ahahahah
> 
> i parenti non c'entrano per le decisioni che devi prendere in totale autonomia...se credice...ahahah
> 
> ...


a me nemmeno un po'
poichè, come ti ho già detto, così si evitano ulteriori brutture aggiuntive
e non ero io quella che beveva troppo, ma il mio ex
spero che tu non l'abbia scritto apposta perchè mi faresti cadere le balle, non è il modo di comportarsi:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo è possibile che remate tutti contro sta persona che ha avuto la lucidità dopo un anno dal tradimento di capire che il rapporto non era risanabile e, con delle palle di ghisa e una sensibilità invidiabile, esce di scena cercando di fare meno danno possibile?
> 
> Anch'io uscirei in punta di piedi, anche se il torto è stato fatto a me io me ne andrei perché ho riconosciuto che non c'è più niente nella coppia, non per l'episodio del tradimento in sè. Sicuramente c'erano modi meno dolorosi, per carità, quello sì.



PErchè un uomo ha le palle solo se ti ammazza di botte dopo aver scoperto che l'hai tradito (possibilmente davanti ai figli) e butta in strada i tuoi 4 stracci.........
Ah dimenticavo, e ti obbliga ad andare da genitori e suoceri con una A scarlatta sul petto


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> mi spiace ma per essere così tranquillo dovrei fidarmi dell'ex ma l'esperienza mi insegna il contrario...
> e poi per nulla al mondo mentirei ad un figlio...
> è giusto che conosca la verità che offende solo le persone con la coda di paglia...
> ho fatto così con mia figlia e con lei che ora ha 14 anni ho un rapporto splendido al punto che da tre anni vive con me per sua scelta e non con la mamma ed il suo convivente che oltretutto litigavano a manetta anche dinanzi a lei.


io invece per ora di lei come madre mi fido
l'ho detto e lo ripeto come famiglia a 4 andiamo bene è la coppia che non c'è più
e ho deciso che non valeva più la pena di stare male per qualcosa che non c'è ma a me per ocme sono fatto serve chiudere col passato per sentirmi libero
nessun conto in sospeso.... si fa per dire :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> niko ricordati che tuo figlio è piccolo per certe cose


Lo so, lo so....è che scrivo dal cellulare e sono fin troppo sintetico. Devo averlo scritto anche qualche post dopo che per mio figlio ci saranno tempi e modi appropriati.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè un uomo ha le palle solo se ti ammazza di botte dopo aver scoperto che l'hai tradito (possibilmente davanti ai figli) e butta in strada i tuoi 4 stracci.........
> Ah dimenticavo, e ti obbliga ad andare da genitori e suoceri con una A scarlatta sul petto



mai detto o pensato questo, ma per quale motivo uno dovrebbe tacere la verità se non ha nulla da vergognarsi?
con il rischio poi di essere anche giudicato colpevole di colpe non sue..


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo è possibile che remate tutti contro sta persona che ha avuto la lucidità dopo un anno dal tradimento di capire che il rapporto non era risanabile e, con delle palle di ghisa e una sensibilità invidiabile, esce di scena cercando di fare meno danno possibile?
> 
> Anch'io uscirei in punta di piedi, anche se il torto è stato fatto a me io me ne andrei perché ho riconosciuto che non c'è più niente nella coppia, non per l'episodio del tradimento in sè. Sicuramente c'erano modi meno dolorosi, per carità, quello sì.


e chi rema contro?

ci si forma delle opinioni in base a cio' che se legge...anche tra le righe...

e quanno becchi lo scrittore in pieno flusso de coscienza, te se accende un faro...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so....è che scrivo dal cellulare e sono fin troppo sintetico. Devo averlo scritto anche qualche post dopo che per mio figlio ci saranno tempi e modi appropriati.


ah bè! cominciavo a preoccuparmi:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> mai detto o pensato questo, ma per quale motivo uno dovrebbe tacere la verità se non ha nulla da vergognarsi?
> *con il rischio poi di essere anche giudicato colpevole di colpe non sue*..


questo rischio non lo corri se hai sposato una persona con un minimo di intelligenza
Spiegami perchè una persona che sa di essere nel torto cerca di addossarti le colpe davanti ai tuoi figli
E' ovvio che è un lavoro da fare insieme. Tuteliamo i figli e ci smazziamo il resto in separata sede


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me nemmeno un po'
> poichè, come ti ho già detto, così si evitano ulteriori brutture aggiuntive
> e non ero io quella che beveva troppo, ma il mio ex
> spero che tu non l'abbia scritto apposta perchè mi faresti cadere le balle, non è il modo di comportarsi:unhappy:


vabbe' le brutture aggiuntive fanno parte della vita e non concludi un cazzo dipingendo e profumando la merda...

detto questo la battuta alcolica era slegata da tutto ed ogni riferimento e' puramente casuale..

pero' calcolando che se pasteggia de brutto quasi in ogni casa, ce se pija sempre...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè un uomo ha le palle solo se ti ammazza di botte dopo aver scoperto che l'hai tradito (possibilmente davanti ai figli) e butta in strada i tuoi 4 stracci.........
> Ah dimenticavo, e ti obbliga ad andare da genitori e suoceri con una A scarlatta sul petto


Farfa', preciso preciso...

pero' come ve la raccontate voi nun se la racconta nessuno...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè un uomo ha le palle solo se ti ammazza di botte dopo aver scoperto che l'hai tradito (possibilmente davanti ai figli) e butta in strada i tuoi 4 stracci.........
> Ah dimenticavo, e ti obbliga ad andare da genitori e suoceri con una A scarlatta sul petto


:rotfl:brillante.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo rischio non lo corri se hai sposato una persona con un minimo di intelligenza
> Spiegami perchè una persona che sa di essere nel torto cerca di addossarti le colpe davanti ai tuoi figli
> E' ovvio che è un lavoro da fare insieme. Tuteliamo i figli e ci smazziamo il resto in separata sede


perchè esclusi i presenti visto quello che ha combinato nutro seri dubbi sulla sua "intelligenza" o sul suo assumersi le responsabilità o se preferisci sull'essere sincera o sul mantenere ciò che dice di volere o di voler fare...
e nessuno mi potrà dire in tutta onestà che ni debbo fidare di quella persona perchè forse l'ho già fatto una volta di troppo...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Farfa', preciso preciso...
> 
> pero' come ve la raccontate voi nun se la racconta nessuno...
> 
> ahahahahah



Ho solo ripetuto quello che secondo te è un uomo con le palle. Per me un uomo con le palle è un altro......


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho solo ripetuto quello che secondo te è un uomo con le palle. Per me un uomo con le palle è un altro......


Cioè?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> perchè esclusi i presenti visto quello che ha combinato nutro seri dubbi sulla sua "intelligenza" o sul suo assumersi le responsabilità o se preferisci sull'essere sincera o sul mantenere ciò che dice di volere o di voler fare...
> e nessuno mi potrà dire in tutta onestà che ni debbo fidare di quella persona perchè forse l'ho già fatto una volta di troppo...


Bè dipende da chi conosci.
Io ho tradito mio marito e se lo scoprisse e chiedesse la separazione l'ultima cosa che farò sarà quella di far credere ai miei figli che lui è cattivo e che li sta abbandonando...
La loro serenità viene prima di tutto.....


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho solo ripetuto quello che secondo te è un uomo con le palle. Per me un uomo con le palle è un altro......


e ce l'hai a casa...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?



Sicuramente sia Niko che Flight stanno dimostrando di riuscire ad andare oltre l'orgoglio ferito per trovare una soluzione per i loro figli e questo è da UOMINI secondo me.
Il fatto che riescano a vedere la loro donna nonostante il male che gli ha fatto come una madre degna per i loro figli, ecc ecc
Se c'è una cosa che mi fa scadere un uomo è l'uso della violenza o la minaccia di usarla.
Se dovessi incontrare un uomo che so che ha menato la moglie perchè lo ha tradito e uno che ha saputo trovare una soluzione che in qualche modo accontenti tutti non avrei dubbi.....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce l'hai a casa...
> 
> ahahahah



Che battuta di pessimo gusto.....ma da te solo questo ci si può aspettare
Comuqnue si credo che mio marito sia molto più UOMO di quello che sei tu, nessun dubbio........


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente sia Niko che Flight stanno dimostrando di riuscire ad andare oltre l'orgoglio ferito per trovare una soluzione per i loro figli e questo è da UOMINI secondo me.
> Il fatto che riescano a vedere la loro donna nonostante il male che gli ha fatto come una madre degna per i loro figli, ecc ecc
> Se c'è una cosa che mi fa scadere un uomo è l'uso della violenza o la minaccia di usarla.
> Se dovessi incontrare un uomo che so che ha menato la moglie perchè lo ha tradito e uno che ha saputo trovare una soluzione che in qualche modo accontenti tutti non avrei dubbi.....


e ce credo....ritrovarse ar pronto soccorso nun e' bello...ahahahah

pero' dovresti superare la ritrosia della mugliera menata a raccontarte i motivi della separazione perche' avete detto che nun se denigrano i partner da cui ci si separa...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente sia Niko che Flight stanno dimostrando di riuscire ad andare oltre l'orgoglio ferito per trovare una soluzione per i loro figli e questo è da UOMINI secondo me.
> Il fatto che riescano a vedere la loro donna nonostante il male che gli ha fatto come una madre degna per i loro figli, ecc ecc
> Se c'è una cosa che mi fa scadere un uomo è l'uso della violenza o la minaccia di usarla.
> Se dovessi incontrare un uomo che so che ha menato la moglie perchè lo ha tradito e uno che ha saputo trovare una soluzione che in qualche modo accontenti tutti non avrei dubbi.....



Sulla violenza non posso essere che d'accordo. Sulla cosa della madre forse, dipende da soggetto a soggetto, chiaramente. Mica vale sempre ed in tutti i casi l'assunto che fai. Ma comunque.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che battuta di pessimo gusto.....ma da te solo questo ci si può aspettare
> Comuqnue si credo che mio marito sia molto più UOMO di quello che sei tu, nessun dubbio........


su questo ne possiamo parlare...

pero' che tu consideri tuo marito uno con le palle al punto da rispettarlo cosi' bene e come hai fatto, e' solo perdere tempo a farse infinocchia'...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce credo....ritrovarse ar pronto soccorso nun e' bello...ahahahah
> 
> pero' dovresti superare la ritrosia della mugliera menata a raccontarte i motivi della separazione perche' avete detto che nun se denigrano i partner da cui ci si separa...
> 
> ahahahah


Non hai proprio capito un caxxo se pensi che mi stia proiettando nella loro situazione....
Non èp certo per questo che li apprezzo....
Ma pensa ciò che vuoi


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

già non è accettabile che tu debba offendere farfalla, il marito poi...come ti permetti.fallo con il mio e ti spiezzo in due


exStermy ha detto:


> su questo ne possiamo parlare...
> 
> pero' che tu consideri tuo marito uno con le palle al punto da rispettarlo cosi' bene e come hai fatto, e' solo perdere tempo a farse infinocchia'...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> su questo ne possiamo parlare...
> 
> pero' che tu consideri tuo marito uno con le palle al punto da rispettarlo cosi' bene e come hai fatto, e' solo perdere tempo a farse infinocchia'...


hai ragione bravo...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai proprio capito un caxxo se pensi che mi stia proiettando nella loro situazione....
> Non èp certo per questo che li apprezzo....
> Ma pensa ciò che vuoi


e certo, ho bisogno dei disegnini, Farfa'...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già non è accettabile che tu debba offendere farfalla, il marito poi...come ti permetti.fallo con il mio e ti spiezzo in due


e chi offende Farfalla?...

e' lei che spara cazzate grosse come na' casa pensando che passino inosservate...

rispetta er marito e lo considera un UOMO....aspita...

cornificandolo...

gli ossimori ormai li regalano un tanto ar chilo.....

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e certo, ho bisogno dei disegnini, Farfa'...


Manco con quelli ci arrivi tranquillo.......


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manco con quelli ci arrivi tranquillo.......


pazienza se nun so' cosi' evoluto come te...

m'accontento...

me faro da' ripetizioni dall'UOMO de casa...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

Sia chiara una cosa, che io non voglio offendere nessuno. Ma sto cominciando a rivalutare exstermy. 

Qua dentro si sparano troppe cazzate, e tra un 3D ed un'altro...... 

Almeno una persona che ha un'idea chiara e precisa c'è.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pazienza se nun so' cosi' evoluto come te...
> 
> m'accontento...
> 
> ...


non le capiresti.   dovresti essere un uomo, per farlo


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non le capiresti.   dovresti essere un uomo.


se pe' voi esse omini vor di' esse cornuti de tal guisa, allora avete ragione e me scappello davanti a voi...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se pe' voi esse omini vor di' esse cornuti de tal guisa, allora avete ragione e me scappello davanti a voi...
> 
> ahahahahah


ti manca la materia prima sicuramente.

mezzuomo


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti manca la materia prima sicuramente.
> 
> mezzuomo


ma anche un quarto cosi' te passi na' bella seratina a pensa' quanto sei gajardo mentre te le spazzoli...

neh pajas'?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pazienza se nun so' cosi' evoluto come te...
> 
> m'accontento...
> 
> ...



Stermy solo una cortesia. E te lo chiedo in maniera educata. Puoi darmi della zoccola 200 volte se vuoi. Ma lascia mio marito fuori di qui.
Uno: non lo conosci
Due: il fatto che l'ho tradito può voler significare che io sia una vera stronza non che lui non sia un uomo ti è chiaro?
Quindi se io non mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa di negativo su di lui (e magari qualcosa c'è anche) è perchè sono consapevole di avere la colpa di quello che ho fatto
Tu a mio marito non sei degno neanche di allacciare le scarpe, la merda della famiglia sono io non c'è dubbio. Ma il giorno che scopre tutto e mi molla io so che lui saprà comportarsi da uomo e non da orango nella giungla.
Ribadisco so che non sei scemo , e sarebbe bello discutere con te se solo titogliessi i paraocchi e incominciassi ad immedesimarti anche con l'altra parte (come ho sempre fatto io con chi è stato tradito) e non solo con il marito tradito dalla zoccola perchè hai paura che esista qualcuno meglio di te.......e che cazzo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy solo una cortesia. E te lo chiedo in maniera educata. Puoi darmi della zoccola 200 volte se vuoi.* Ma lascia mio marito fuori di qui.
> *Uno: non lo conosci
> Due: il fatto che l'ho tradito può voler significare che io sia una vera stronza non che lui non sia un uomo ti è chiaro?
> Quindi se io non mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa di negativo su di lui (e magari qualcosa c'è anche) è perchè sono consapevole di avere la colpa di quello che ho fatto
> ...


nel modo più assoluto, questo va rispettato.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma anche un quarto cosi' te passi na' bella seratina a pensa' quanto sei gajardo mentre te le spazzoli...
> 
> neh pajas'?


solo il fatto che tu possa pensare di parlare a Farfalla mi crea disgusto.

che tu lo faccia mi fa senso.

che un essere inferiore come te si permetta poi di tirare in ballo la vita reale di Farfalla mi fa pensare che sui vagoni piombati ci han caricato veramente quelli sbagliati.

e questo è quanto,avendo promesso di non perdere altro tempo a risponderti


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy solo una cortesia. E te lo chiedo in maniera educata. Puoi darmi della zoccola 200 volte se vuoi. Ma lascia mio marito fuori di qui.
> Uno: non lo conosci
> Due: il fatto che l'ho tradito può voler significare che io sia una vera stronza non che lui non sia un uomo ti è chiaro?
> Quindi se io non mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa di negativo su di lui (e magari qualcosa c'è anche) è perchè sono consapevole di avere la colpa di quello che ho fatto
> ...


Però è comodo. E lo dico da traditore, sai? Lasciando perdere l'argomento figli è comodo che tu tradisci, fai quello che ti pare e se lui ti dovesse scoprire sarebbe un UOMO in maiuscolo se non lo dicesse a nessuno e salvasse le apparenze. Le tue di apparenze. Eh, bella vita così, però.


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy solo una cortesia. E te lo chiedo in maniera educata. Puoi darmi della zoccola 200 volte se vuoi. Ma lascia mio marito fuori di qui.
> Uno: non lo conosci
> Due: il fatto che l'ho tradito può voler significare che io sia una vera stronza non che lui non sia un uomo ti è chiaro?
> Quindi se io non mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa di negativo su di lui (e magari qualcosa c'è anche) è perchè sono consapevole di avere la colpa di quello che ho fatto
> ...


ma che cazzo me ne fotte a me di indurti a credere di essere o meno mejo io de tuo marito?

a me preoccupa e lo rimarco solo il livello delle cazzate che arrivate a dire per profumare la merda e per farce fessi, perche' ripeto er concetto...

una persona che stimo e rispetto e che quindi  e' n'OMO, ari-aspita...nun lo riempio de corna...

idem per a donna...anzi DONNA...

evitate se potete de spara' ste puttanate esagerate e nessuno ve contestera' che cazzo combinate...


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo il fatto che tu possa pensare di parlare a Farfalla mi crea disgusto.
> 
> che tu lo faccia mi fa senso.
> 
> ...


io ti rimando a fare in culo anziche' fa' er paladino de sta minchia...


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2012)

Il thread s'è incasinato a modo vostro.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però è comodo. E lo dico da traditore, sai? Lasciando perdere l'argomento figli è comodo che tu tradisci, fai quello che ti pare e se lui ti dovesse scoprire sarebbe un UOMO in maiuscolo se non lo dicesse a nessuno e salvasse le apparenze. Le tue di apparenze. Eh, bella vita così, però.


Ma che salvasse le apparenze? Ma che mi frega delle apparenze, io so dentro di me cosa ho fatto. I conti li faccio con la mia coscienza.  Ma che cambierebbe nella nostra vita.Sarebbe un matrimonio distrutto. Cosa serve publicizzare le motivazioni? A farti sentire più uomo perchè hai preso a calci in culo tua moglie che ha avuto l'ardire di tradirti?.. . E comunque io so che a parti inverse mi comporterei così e non lo dico ora che l'ho tradito. Poi magari lui mi stupisce e non lo fa.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo me ne fotte a me di indurti a credere di essere o meno mejo io de tuo marito?
> 
> a me preoccupa e lo rimarco solo il livello delle cazzate che arrivate a dire per profumare la merda e per farce fessi, perche' ripeto er concetto...
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace veramente scrivere quello che sto scrivendo.

A me è stato detto in maniera.. lasciamo perdere va! comunque dopo che ho tradito, Minerva mi disse, dillo ora tu a tua moglie, probabile che lo abbia detto anche a te farfalla, o perlomeno lo spero. Ma sono convintissimo che te lo abbia detto. 


Ma ciò non toglie, che sto cominciando a leggere ex come unica persona che usa davvero una sola maniera per esprimersi e far capire. A parte le sparate che ha, che forse le ha appunto perchè è stanco di leggere certe cazzate, e non mi riferisco alla questione di ora, ma di un po tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che salvasse le apparenze? *Ma che mi frega delle apparenze*, io so dentro di me cosa ho fatto. I conti li faccio con la mia coscienza. Ma che cambierebbe nella nostra vita.Sarebbe un matrimonio distrutto. Cosa serve publicizzare le motivazioni? A farti sentire più uomo perchè hai preso a calci in culo tua moglie che ha avuto l'ardire di tradirti?.. . E comunque io so che a parti inverse mi comporterei così e non lo dico ora che l'ho tradito. Poi magari lui mi stupisce e non lo fa.


Ahi ahi, mi sa che nelle ultime pagine hai scritto tipo l'esatto contrario un po' ovunque. E comunque non a farlo sentire più uomo, ma a dire la verità una volta per tutte. E non ci sarebbe nulla di male, per come la vedo io.


----------



## fightclub (10 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Il thread s'è incasinato a modo vostro.


quando parte l'embolo parte per bene qui eh?
comunque ho deciso per l'altro appartamento
quello di stasera non mi ha convinto e costa 70 euro in più al mese


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace veramente scrivere quello che sto scrivendo.
> 
> A me è stato detto in maniera.. lasciamo perdere va! comunque dopo che ho tradito, *Minerva mi disse*, dillo ora tu a tua moglie, probabile che lo abbia detto anche a te farfalla, o perlomeno lo spero. Ma sono convintissimo che te lo abbia detto.
> 
> ...


ossignur com'è che mi metti sempre in mezzo:sbatti:


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> quando parte l'embolo parte per bene qui eh?
> comunque ho deciso per l'altro appartamento
> quello di stasera non mi ha convinto e costa 70 euro in più al mese



In bocca al lupo fightclub!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur com'è che mi metti sempre in mezzo:sbatti:


Di certo non perchè mi sono inventato quello che sopra ho scritto, o vuoi che lo vada a cercare ed incollo?

Ma è inutile che tu mi risponda, è già bastata questa di risposta.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur com'è che mi metti sempre in mezzo:sbatti:



Ma tu veramente gli hai suggerito di raccontarlo alla moglie? E, più che altro, ti ha anche dato retta?


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di certo non perchè mi sono inventato quello che sopra ho scritto,* o vuoi che lo vada a cercare ed incollo?
> 
> *Ma è inutile che tu mi risponda, è già bastata questa di risposta.


sì.perché c'è una grande incomunicabilità fra te e me e come minimo hai capito fischi per fiaschi...fermo restando che la tua è una situazione e quella di farfalla un'altra.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.perché c'è una grande incomunicabilità fra te e me e come minimo hai capito fischi per fiaschi...fermo restando che la tua è una situazione e quella di farfalla un'altra.


Già.


Raccontalo ad ex questo, lui sa risponderti meglio di me. 


Si joey Minerva mi ha suggerito di raccontarlo a mia moglie, e forse non lo ha fatto con farfalla. 

Ma con farfalla abbiamo discusso di questo, e non di certo ho fatto come Minerva fece con me.  Ma ho cercato di capire e comprendere lei. 


Ma sai joey Minerva conosce meglio me no? quindi che mi dice? dillo a tua moglie! a farfalla la conosce poco. O è al contrario? conosce meglio a farfalla e me poco? 


Basta controllare le date di registrazione. 

E  sempre più ex leggo diversamente.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu veramente gli hai suggerito di raccontarlo alla moglie? E, più che altro, ti ha anche dato retta?


La scelta di non dire nulla, l'ho presa da solo. Ed io soltanto conosco il dispiacere di non potergli raccontare la cazzata che ho fatto. E come scritto qualche giorno fa, forse una volta avrei spiegato i motivi, ora mi astengo.


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> quando parte l'embolo parte per bene qui eh?
> comunque ho deciso per l'altro appartamento
> quello di stasera non mi ha convinto e costa 70 euro in più al mese


Ecco, questi sono i problemi veri.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahi ahi, mi sa che nelle ultime pagine hai scritto tipo l'esatto contrario un po' ovunque. E comunque non a farlo sentire più uomo, ma a dire la verità una volta per tutte. E non ci sarebbe nulla di male, per come la vedo io.


No. Messo come lo metti tu è aver paura del giuduzio. Mi giudicp abb sa sola. Il non voler ferire é un'altra cosa. Ma forse non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' le brutture aggiuntive fanno parte della vita e non concludi un cazzo dipingendo e profumando la merda...
> 
> detto questo la battuta alcolica era slegata da tutto ed ogni riferimento e' puramente casuale..
> 
> ...


infatti le brutture aggiuntive me le sono prese qua, quindi vedi che tutto torna, del resto perchè pensi che esistano posti come questo? anche per confrontarsi senza impantanarsi in estenuanti diatribe in famiglia, magari quando non ne hai proprio voglia, secondo me...avessi parlato con i miei, probabilmente non sarei approdata qua, pensa un po'!

grazie per la pura casualità, sull'argomento sono piuttosto sensibbbile! :singleeye:


----------



## Irene (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma i ragazzini sono svegli. Certe cose le *capiscono*, per quanto tu possa pensare di no. Almeno, oltre la soglia dell'infanzia. Naturalmente ti auguro che non capiti.
> E poi, voglio dire: se dopo che uno è stato/a sgamato/a e si riesce a ricucire il rapporto, bene. Ma se non ci si riesce, stai tranquilla che i figli, ad un certo punto, sapranno a prescindere.


ciao, dici bene.. i ragazzini di oggi sono molto svegli, però è più facile che loro *percepiscano *i problemi e le tensioni..
il *capire* è una cosa che può avvenire solo dopo... e non sempre purtroppo avviene come noi ci auspichiamo..
ci sono passata, la rabbia e la loro legittima frustrazione non si esaurisce facilmente..

ho scelto, con i modi opportuni e con l'ausilio di una psicologa, di dire a mia figlia come sono andate le cose, perchè il modo in cui si sono svolte era traumatico.. scelta discutibile che però "nel mio caso" si è rivelata la più giusta visto che, come dici tu, ora lei "sa a prescindere"


----------



## Irene (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> se sapranno o capiranno si affronterà la cosa insieme. *Ma il dirlo per il gusto di far passare da stronzo una madre e un padre per me è inconcepibile.*
> Che vi devo dire, forse ho amici che sono riusciti a fare tutto senza coinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni più del necessario. Mi auguro di essere in grado un domani di fare la stessa cosa.


quoto
nell'altro post non ho specificato che in quel momento ha prevalso il benessere di mia figlia, quindi lo "sputtanare" il traditore sarebbe stato da infame, e credo che mi si sarebbe ritorto contro. 
Essere equilibrati e rassicuranti in certi momenti non è per niente facile, però se si vuole salvaguardarli si può.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> quoto
> nell'altro post non ho specificato che in quel momento ha prevalso il benessere di mia figlia, quindi lo "sputtanare" il traditore sarebbe stato da infame, e credo che mi si sarebbe ritorto contro.
> Essere equilibrati e rassicuranti in certi momenti non è per niente facile, però se si vuole salvaguardarli si può.


E tu l'hai fatto in maniera egregia se posso permettermi di dirtelo


----------



## Irene (10 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Si hai fatto così tanto che gli hai *distrutto* la famiglia ..
> E non intendi che la cosa si sappia...
> Meglio tenerti vicino la prole così e' inevitabile che se tu sei così brava e disponibile con loro la colpa la diano al papà.
> Non vedo nulla di sbagliato se il papà dice loro che la mamma non lo ama più e che ha scelto di amare un altra persona...
> I figli lo riescono a capire e da grandi trarranno le loro conclusioni... Senza dare colpe a chi non ne ha...


ti leggo rancoroso, in parte ti capisco proprio perchè sono una tradita.. 
non sei comunque giustificato nell'attaccare Farfalla in questo modo, perchè a me non risulta che lei abbia "distrutto" la famiglia..
prima o poi dovrà andare a patti con la sua coscienza in quanto moglie, ma per come la conosco io so che è un'ottima madre.


----------



## Irene (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy solo una cortesia. E te lo chiedo in maniera educata. Puoi darmi della zoccola 200 volte se vuoi. *Ma lascia mio marito fuori di qui.*
> Uno: non lo conosci
> Due: il fatto che l'ho tradito può voler significare che io sia una vera stronza non che lui non sia un uomo ti è chiaro?
> Quindi se io non mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa di negativo su di lui (e magari qualcosa c'è anche) è perchè sono consapevole di avere la colpa di quello che ho fatto
> ...



quoto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ti leggo rancoroso, in parte ti capisco proprio perchè sono una tradita..
> non sei comunque giustificato nell'attaccare Farfalla in questo modo, perchè a me non risulta che lei abbia "distrutto" la famiglia..
> prima o poi dovrà andare a patti con la sua coscienza in quanto moglie, ma per come la conosco io so che è un'ottima madre.


Grazie tesoro...


----------



## Irene (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie tesoro...


:kiss:
:amici:


----------



## Irene (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu l'hai fatto in maniera egregia se posso permettermi di dirtelo


grazie, ma sono convinta che nell'eventualità tu otterresti lo stesso risultato.. non dubitare...:sorriso3:


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Messo come lo metti tu è aver paura del giuduzio. Mi giudicp abb sa sola. Il non voler ferire é un'altra cosa. Ma forse non riesco a spiegarmi


Sei traditrice farfalla, non ti giudichi un cazzo da sola, se no non saresti saltata su un cazzo per così tanto tempo, scusa il termine. Ti piaceva il cazzo mentre ci saltavi sopra ed ora ti giudichi come? Non come dovresti giudicarti, devi avere le palle di giudicarti come prima avresti giudicato la persona di merda che sei stata,


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> prima o poi dovrà andare a patti con la sua coscienza in quanto moglie, ma per come la conosco io so che è un'ottima madre.


Domanda del momento...come fa una pessima persona essere una ottima madre e dare buoni isegnamenti??? Dai suvvia, farfalla è una madre, punto, ed è stata una pessima persona che ancora adesso si giustifica, quindi senza palle, una madre così insegna cosa ai suoi figli? a giustificarsi, sempre e comunque. Spero di sbagliarmi, spero che farfalla insegni anche ad avere una coscienza, quella che lei non ha avuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. *Messo come lo metti tu è aver paura del giuduzio*. Mi giudicp abb sa sola. Il non voler ferire é un'altra cosa. Ma forse non riesco a spiegarmi


Bè, Farfy, a me in realtà pare che il termine più usato fosse "sputtanamento". E sputtanare vuol dire non tanto temere il giudizio altrui ma sapere che quel giudizio sarà negativo a prescindere, nel momento in cui dovesse venir fuori la verità. Quindi tu in realtà non è che temi il giudizio in sè, temi le conseguenze che dovessero palesarsi dopo tra parenti ed amici. E' inutile che ce la raccontiamo. Non è tanto per non far soffrire loro, è che ti troveresti in una posizione scomoda tu.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei traditrice farfalla, non ti giudichi un cazzo da sola, se no non saresti saltata su un cazzo per così tanto tempo, scusa il termine. Ti piaceva il cazzo mentre ci saltavi sopra ed ora ti giudichi come? Non come dovresti giudicarti, devi avere le palle di giudicarti come prima avresti giudicato la persona di merda che sei stata,





Daniele ha detto:


> Domanda del momento...come fa una pessima persona essere una ottima madre e dare buoni isegnamenti??? Dai suvvia, farfalla è una madre, punto, ed è stata una pessima persona che ancora adesso si giustifica, quindi senza palle, una madre così insegna cosa ai suoi figli? a giustificarsi, sempre e comunque. Spero di sbagliarmi, spero che farfalla insegni anche ad avere una coscienza, quella che lei non ha avuto.


Daniele non sono d'accordo! 
io conosco personalmente Farfalla...e ti assucuro che è una delle persone più belle che abbia mai conosciuto!
avrà commesso i suoi errori...e non lo ha mai negato! si è sempre autogiudicata per quello che ha fatto! ma non credo che si meriti quello che hai scritto!

il fatto che abbia tradito non vuol dire che sia una pessima madre! i suoi figli sono sempre venuti e vengono prima di tutto!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele non sono d'accordo!
> io conosco personalmente Farfalla...e ti assucuro che è una delle persone più belle che abbia mai conosciuto!
> avrà commesso i suoi errori...e non lo ha mai negato! si è sempre autogiudicata per quello che ha fatto! ma non credo che si meriti quello che hai scritto!
> 
> *il fatto che abbia tradito non vuol dire che sia una pessima madre! i suoi figli sono sempre venuti e vengono prima di tutto*!


neretto: d'accordissimo..:up: e anche non conoscendo personalmente Farfalla, da quello che leggo nelle suecrisposte e nel suo modo di pensare , deduco sia una bella persona..


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> infatti le brutture aggiuntive me le sono prese qua, quindi vedi che tutto torna, del resto perchè pensi che esistano posti come questo? anche per confrontarsi senza impantanarsi in estenuanti diatribe in famiglia, magari quando non ne ho proprio voglia, secondo me...avessi parlato con i miei, probabilmente non sarei approdata qua, pensa un po'!
> 
> grazie per la pura casualità, sull'argomento sono molto sensibbbile! :singleeye:


Per me e' brutto e squallido quando s'arriva a preferi' na' discussione virtuale con stronzi ...ahahahah virtuali, a na' bella discussione in famiglia...

se stava mejo sul piano comunicativo quanno se stava peggio e ste cazzate "moderne" fanno tendere all'atomismo individuale con i risultati sotto gli occhi di tutti....

i fora tematici io li considero solo per approfondire l'analisi dei cazzi che uno se ritrova, non per parti' da zero magari co' la speranza, vana, de trovarse la pappetta gia' pronta e farse risolve da smidollato, appunto i cazzi propri...

senza fa' nomi, certi na' vorta dentro all'ingranaggio, se bruciano talmente tanto i neuroni che chiedono consigli pure pe' respira' o pe' anna' in bagno...

poi dice che nun so' smidollati...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> quoto
> nell'altro post non ho specificato che in quel momento ha prevalso il benessere di mia figlia, quindi lo "sputtanare" il traditore sarebbe stato da infame, e credo che mi si sarebbe ritorto contro.
> Essere equilibrati e rassicuranti in certi momenti non è per niente facile, però se si vuole salvaguardarli si può.


Ire' e' inutile che t'ipnotizzi pure te perche' l'informare chi di dovere ed a tempo debito non e' una sputtanata come lo potrebbe essere se lo si facesse su un posto di lavoro perche' inerisce attori che non c'entrano un beato cazzo, ma per i figli con l'eta' della ragione o parenti stretti e' d'obbligo e segui il labiale....

N A T U R A L E....

nun continuate ad invertarvi palle e coinvolgere altri con le vostre seghe mentali da 3x1....

ahahahahah


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me e' brutto e squallido quando s'arriva a preferi' na' discussione virtuale con stronzi ...ahahahah virtuali, a na' bella discussione in famiglia...
> 
> se stava mejo sul piano comunicativo quanno se stava peggio e ste cazzate "moderne" fanno tendere all'atomismo individuale con i risultati sotto gli occhi di tutti....
> 
> ...


ma guarda che nel mio caso mica c'era tanto da discutere, bere non è mica vietato dalla legge
era a me che non stava bene; quando ho smesso di credere alle sue promesse di smettere, gliel'ho comunicato: i gelati sono finiti! per riassumere
lui è fatto così, poi l'ha detto anche chiaramente che lui fa quello che gli pare, nonostante la mia disapprovazione, quindi vedi che alla fine non andavamo più d'accordo, come ho detto


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Messo come lo metti tu è aver paura del giuduzio. Mi giudicp abb sa sola. Il non voler ferire é un'altra cosa. Ma forse non riesco a spiegarmi


Ecco perche' girano i coglioni leggendo i piu' ostinati a cojonare...

Ma che te sarai mai giudicata se hai continuato imperterrita per ANNI, mica giorni a tradire impunemente...

e te lo ripeto perche' fa parte del pacchetto, TALE COMPORTAMENTO DIMOSTRA ANCHE DI NON AVERE RISPETTO PER IL FESSO CHE SI HA A CASA!!!

stampatelo na' buona vorta ed imparalo a memoria, cribbio...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che nel mio caso mica c'era tanto da discutere, bere non è mica vietato dalla legge
> era a me che non stava bene; quando ho smesso di credere alle sue promesse di smettere, gliel'ho comunicato: i gelati sono finiti! per riassumere
> lui è fatto così, poi l'ha detto anche chiaramente che lui fa quello che gli pare, nonostante la mia disapprovazione, quindi vedi che alla fine non andavamo più d'accordo, come ho detto


e vabbe', continua affa' come te pare da smidollata pure te perche' manco le palle de di' ai tuoi er motivo de na separazione hai...

e' un manicomio...

ahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace veramente scrivere quello che sto scrivendo.
> 
> A me è stato detto in maniera.. lasciamo perdere va! comunque dopo che ho tradito, Minerva mi disse, dillo ora tu a tua moglie, probabile che lo abbia detto anche a te farfalla, o perlomeno lo spero. Ma sono convintissimo che te lo abbia detto.
> 
> ...


ci sei arrivato alla fine eh? :up:
io non mi piango (più) addosso
non cerco mille scuse
avevo una gamba in cancrena e l'ho tagliata: è stato doloroso ma mi sono salvato la vita
faccio, FACCIO! quello che mi sembra giusto
perche se vuoi una cosa puoi farla anche contro tutto e contro tutti e starai bene

stermy mi diceva ieri che se sono sereno è perchè sono incosciente
sì sono incosciente lo sono sempre stato: dal suo punto di vista
dal mio è tutto come deve essere

agli indecisi: datevi una mossa se no morirete lentamente nel vostro dolore


----------



## Niko74 (11 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: d'accordissimo..:up: e anche non conoscendo personalmente Farfalla, da quello che leggo nelle suecrisposte e nel suo modo di pensare , deduco sia una bella persona..


Lo penso anch'io


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e vabbe', continua affa' come te pare da smidollata pure te perche' manco le palle de di' ai tuoi er motivo de na separazione hai...
> 
> e' un manicomio...
> 
> ahahahahah


aridaje!:unhappy:

non si tratta di avere le palle, ho solo scelto di evitare di farli preoccupare inutilmente, visto che pensavo di cavarmela da sola, come infatti è stato!
genitori preoccupati = scassamento di maroni
almeno, i miei sono così
le grane io cerco di allontanarle, non me le vado di certo a cercare, mica sono matta!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ci sei arrivato alla fine eh? :up:


Non che non lo sapessi, ma nella realtà ho sempre cercato di andare oltre il mio pensiero, ho sempre cercato di prima cercare di capire gli altri, etc etc. Mentre nella virtualità mi sto accorgendo che questo non si può fare, perchè dai modo di sparare solo cazzate. Qua esiste soltanto una maniera che a questo punto raccoglie soltanto una cosa di fondo. In pratica quello che ex dice a tutti.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> aridaje!:unhappy:
> 
> non si tratta di avere le palle, ho solo scelto di evitare di farli preoccupare inutilmente, visto che pensavo di cavarmela da sola, come infatti è stato!
> genitori preoccupati = scassamento di maroni
> ...


ma vatte affa' un giretto, piji un po' d'aria fresca e poi ritorni a riflettere...

ahahahahah

o anche no, che e' l'istess, chemifrega della qualita' del tuo rapporto con i tuoi e la sua genesi...

continua a farte consiglia' esclusivamente da stronzi virtuali...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non che non lo sapessi, ma nella realtà ho sempre cercato di andare oltre il mio pensiero, ho sempre cercato di prima cercare di capire gli altri, etc etc. Mentre nella virtualità mi sto accorgendo che questo non si può fare, perchè dai modo di sparare solo cazzate. Qua esiste soltanto una maniera che a questo punto raccoglie soltanto una cosa di fondo. In pratica quello che ex dice a tutti.


il trattamento mio e di Oscuro per es. non lo subiscono tutti indistintamente, ma combinazione soltanto quelli che sparano cazzate assurde calpestando la regoletta basilare che se vuoi un dialogo devi accettare e condividere almeno i concetti appunto basilari e su questo formarti delle opinioni, no' che qua se parla alla cazzo di cane di concetti come amore, rispetto e compagnia cantante perche' alla fine diventa un'enorme ed inutile presa per il culo che se viene a cerca' anziche' apri' finalmente gli occhi...

rob' de matt'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il trattamento mio e di Oscuro per es. non lo subiscono tutti indistintamente, ma combinazione soltanto quelli che sparano cazzate assurde calpestando la regoletta basilare che se vuoi un dialogo devi accettare e condividere almeno i concetti appunto basilari e su questo formarti delle opinioni, no' che qua se parla alla cazzo di cane di concetti come amore, rispetto e compagnia cantante perche' alla fine diventa un'enorme ed inutile presa per il culo che se viene a cerca' anziche' apri' finalmente gli occhi...
> 
> rob' de matt'...
> 
> ahahahahah



Hai ragione, ma ho dovuto farmi le ossa a scrivere, leggere, capire e recepire, ma ci sono arrivato finalmente.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma ho dovuto farmi le ossa a scrivere, leggere, capire e recepire, ma ci sono arrivato finalmente.


e' la sostanza dei discorsi che dovrebbe interessare...io con la forma mi ci pulisco il culo...

idem per le offese e gli insulti ugualmente efficaci ma mascherati ipocritamente in modo signorile ignorando che invece dentro si e' marci...

poi dice...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' la sostanza dei discorsi che dovrebbe interessare...io con la forma mi ci pulisco il culo...
> 
> idem per le offese e gli insulti ugualmente efficaci ma mascherati ipocritamente in modo signorile ignorando che invece dentro si e' marci...
> 
> ...


l'educazione non è ipocrisia, stermy.ed esagerare non contribuisce a sottolineare i concetti ma li depaupera.
ti ho detto molte volte che aiuti chi porta avanti i concetti opposti non agevolando la causa ...visto che sul cuore dei tuoi principi non posso che essere d'accordo.
ma mettere sotto processo farfalla...che ormai ha fatto un percorso in cui ha chiarito con se stessa senza sconti e alibi e sta passando per giunta un momento dove è suo marito che sta tradendo in altri modi...è assai ingiusto .




ps ci starebbe bene una punteggiatura a caso


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Adesso*

Perfetto,adesso prendiamo il post di CANENERO....possiamo leggere che la moglie l'ama,andando con massaggiatori e pischelli di 24 anni?POSSIAMO?io mi rifiuto,e non perchè in tasca abbia chissà quale certezze...solo perchè non mi va DI SVILIRE IL CONCETTO DI AMORE A LIVELLI SQUALLIDI!!NO.non mi va di essere preso per il culo!!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,adesso prendiamo il post di CANENERO....possiamo leggere che la moglie l'ama,andando con massaggiatori e pischelli di 24 anni?POSSIAMO?io mi rifiuto,e non perchè in tasca abbia chissà quale certezze...solo perchè non mi va DI SVILIRE IL CONCETTO DI AMORE A LIVELLI SQUALLIDI!!NO.non mi va di essere preso per il culo!!!!!


infatti fratè..:up:.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' la sostanza dei discorsi che dovrebbe interessare...io con la forma mi ci pulisco il culo...
> 
> idem per le offese e gli insulti ugualmente efficaci ma mascherati ipocritamente in modo signorile ignorando che invece dentro si e' marci...
> 
> ...




Hai sempre ragione, ma questo perchè hai capito l'andazzo, e ti comporti di conseguenza, ma ne paga la conseguenza però il nuovo entrato che manco arriva che se trova te  


Ma arrivando a questo punto, è preferibile così che le molte cazzate. Almeno si dice la verità " di fondo e basillare"


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Fratè...tutti attaccano daniele per i suoi eccessi....ma la sua pulizia morale da ancora più fastidio....ti assicuro!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè...tutti attaccano daniele per i suoi eccessi....ma la sua pulizia morale da ancora più fastidio....ti assicuro!


dà fastidio perchè ci azzecca quasi sempre....e la verità fa male :up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*claudio*

Si ma la gente certe verità mica le vuole ascoltare,in questo il conte è incomiabile,lui capisce cosa vuoi sentirti dire e ti dice proprio quello...poi appena carpisce una debolezza te lo scaraventa nel culo,un grande!!E non sono ironico!!:up:


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè...tutti attaccano daniele per i suoi eccessi....ma la sua pulizia morale da ancora più fastidio....ti assicuro!


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma la gente certe verità mica le vuole ascoltare,in questo il conte è incomiabile,lui capisce cosa vuoi sentirti dire e ti dice proprio quello...poi appena carpisce una debolezza te lo scaraventa nel culo,un grande!!E non sono ironico!!:up:


concordo  nostro fratello Daniele è un grande
:up:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'educazione non è ipocrisia, stermy.ed esagerare non contribuisce a sottolineare i concetti ma li depaupera.
> ti ho detto molte volte che aiuti chi porta avanti i concetti opposti non agevolando la causa ...visto che sul cuore dei tuoi principi non posso che essere d'accordo.
> ma mettere sotto processo farfalla...che ormai ha fatto un percorso in cui ha chiarito con se stessa senza sconti e alibi e sta passando per giunta un momento dove è suo marito che sta tradendo in altri modi...è assai ingiusto .
> 
> ...


eccazzo vuol dire essere educati quando si offende ed insulta ugualmente e ci si illude di esserlo solo perche' si usa una forma fru-fru?

ahahahahah 

Comunque Farfalla e certi altri, dalle risposte che danno, tutto me pare che abbiano fatto, tranne effettivamente fare cio' andava ed andrebbe fatto...

e mischiando cosi' alla cazzo, ripeto, i concetti di amore, rispetto ed altro me fa' pensa' che al corso d'educazione,il giorno che li spiegavano fossero stati malati...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma la gente certe verità mica le vuole ascoltare,in questo il conte è incomiabile,lui capisce cosa vuoi sentirti dire e ti dice proprio quello...poi appena carpisce una debolezza te lo scaraventa nel culo,un grande!!E non sono ironico!!:up:



Oscuro, ripeto, sono arrivato finalmente a capire che nel virtuale si sparano troppe cazzate, e sono riuscito finalmente a capire l'attegiamento di ex, però oscuro non esegeriamo, è vero che certe nozioni che devono stare di base nel comportamento sia reale che virtuale sia giusto, ma credo che Daniele vada oltre questo.   Prendendo per buono  quello che Ex dice, lui  lo attua nella realtà, quindi alla fine il discorso di base viene non solo valorizzato ma reso reale e concreto, possiamo dire lo stesso di Daniele?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eccazzo vuol dire essere educati quando si offende ed insulta ugualmente e ci si illude di esserlo solo perche' *si usa una forma fru-fru?
> 
> *ahahahahah
> 
> ...


per forma fru fru intendi rispetto per l'interlocutore?
mi spieghi che cosa in realtà rafforzi un'opinione solo se la condisci di risate e insulti?
quando comunichi in altri modi riesci ad essere molto più efficace


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eccazzo vuol dire essere educati quando si offende ed insulta ugualmente e ci si illude di esserlo solo perche' si usa una forma fru-fru?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*claudio*

Daniele eccede,e fuori di se,ma diciamocelo..se fossimo tutti come lui, SENZA I SUOI ECCESSI , STO MONDO SAREBBE MIGLIORE...ATRO CHE....DIVERSAMENTE STRONZI..O ROBE DEL GENERE!!!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per forma fru fru intendi rispetto per l'interlocutore?
> mi spieghi che cosa in realtà rafforzi un'opinione solo se la condisci di risate e insulti?
> quando comunichi in altri modi riesci ad essere molto più efficace




Ma cosa dovrebbe comunicare? Forse ancora non hai capito bene Minerva, siamo noi che dovremmo comunicare e non sparare cazzate. Ed è questo che risulta inaccettabile qualsiasi forma di comunicazione, ed è per questo ( credo) che ex ormai spara a raffica, tanto sa quali saranno le sparate che dopo si scriveranno.

E conosce i salotti ormai molto meglio di me.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele eccede,e fuori di se,ma diciamocelo..se fossimo tutti come lui, SENZA I SUOI ECCESSI , STO MONDO SAREBBE MIGLIORE...ATRO CHE....DIVERSAMENTE STRONZI..O ROBE DEL GENERE!!!



:up::up::up:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per forma fru fru intendi rispetto per l'interlocutore?
> mi spieghi che cosa in realtà rafforzi un'opinione solo se la condisci di risate e insulti?
> quando comunichi in altri modi riesci ad essere molto più efficace


E dimostri rispetto per l'interlocutore se anziche' dire che e' una zoccola o una testa di cazzo, usi solo dei sinonimi in panegirici sterili ed inutili ma lasci intatto il concetto?

pero' ammetto che io ar corso so' stato malato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E dimostri rispetto per l'interlocutore se anziche' dire che e' una zoccola o una testa di cazzo, usi solo *dei sinonimi in panegirici sterili ed inutili ma *lasci intatto il concetto?
> 
> pero' ammetto che io ar corso so' stato malato...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma sai, tutti questi panegirici in realtà non li vedo.ma secondo il tuo ragionamento dovremmo sempre esprimerci in modo rozzo altrimenti peccheremmo di ipocrisia.
esistono termini semplici e diretti che non costituiscono un insulto. coglione è gratuito se devi dire ingenuo, mongoloide (mi pare l'abbia usato tu) è una malattia ed è meschino usarla in questo modo...
insomma direi l'esatto contrario: a parità di concetto perché usare la forma più sgradevole?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

ma soprattutto: che cazzo c'hai da ridere?


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai, tutti questi panegirici in realtà non li vedo.ma secondo il tuo ragionamento dovremmo sempre esprimerci in modo rozzo altrimenti peccheremmo di ipocrisia.
> esistono termini semplici e diretti che non costituiscono un insulto. coglione è gratuito se devi dire ingenuo, mongoloide (mi pare l'abbia usato tu) è una malattia ed è meschino usarla in questo modo...
> insomma direi l'esatto contrario: a parità di concetto perché usare la forma più sgradevole?


per certi si usano con la speranza che possano essere terapeutici o piu' semplicemente per sintetizzare il tutto a mo' di fotografia...

nun me pareva difficile...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto: che cazzo c'hai da ridere?


Signora contegno!!!!


La prossima volta faccia come me, guglizzi ed usi l'espressione , mestolo.... capitone  

Ex ma che mestolo ridi ?


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto: che cazzo c'hai da ridere?


A me, leggere di certi cojoni adulti e vaccinati che cazzo vanno combinando e se lamenteno pure se il vigile li fischia perche' passati col rosso, un po' de buonumore lo mette e me predispone mejo l'appetito...

ammetto anche che alcuni so' na mano santa per i colon pigri...

ahahahah

Ps: n'aiutino....cojoni con cosa lo posso sostitui' pe' sintetizza' uguaglio?

ahahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (11 Settembre 2012)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro, ripeto, sono arrivato finalmente a capire che nel virtuale si sparano troppe cazzate, e sono riuscito finalmente a capire l'attegiamento di ex, però oscuro non esegeriamo, è vero che certe nozioni che devono stare di base nel comportamento sia reale che virtuale sia giusto, ma credo che Daniele vada oltre questo.   Prendendo per buono  quello che Ex dice, lui  lo attua nella realtà, quindi alla fine il discorso di base viene non solo valorizzato ma reso reale e concreto, possiamo dire lo stesso di Daniele?


Concordo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, Farfy, a me in realtà pare che il termine più usato fosse "sputtanamento". E sputtanare vuol dire non tanto temere il giudizio altrui ma sapere che quel giudizio sarà negativo a prescindere, nel momento in cui dovesse venir fuori la verità. Quindi tu in realtà non è che temi il giudizio in sè, temi le conseguenze che dovessero palesarsi dopo tra parenti ed amici. E' inutile che ce la raccontiamo. Non è tanto per non far soffrire loro, è che ti troveresti in una posizione scomoda tu.



no


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no



Temo proprio di si.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo proprio di si.


confermo e l'accendiamo...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2012)

Avete ragione


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> confermo e l'accendiamo...
> 
> ahahahah



ahahahah  :up:


----------



## fightclub (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, Farfy, a me in realtà pare che il termine più usato fosse "sputtanamento". E sputtanare vuol dire non tanto temere il giudizio altrui ma sapere che quel giudizio sarà negativo a prescindere, nel momento in cui dovesse venir fuori la verità. Quindi tu in realtà non è che temi il giudizio in sè, temi le conseguenze che dovessero palesarsi dopo tra parenti ed amici. E' inutile che ce la raccontiamo. Non è tanto per non far soffrire loro, è che ti troveresti in una posizione scomoda tu.


e secondo me per il tradito/a il solo raccontare come sono andate le cose è un'arma molto potente
le parole "tradimento" o "corna" fanno piombare sul traditore, usando una metafora delicata, un mare di merda:mexican: 
specie se uno recalcitra a prendersi le sue resposabilità


----------



## JON (11 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e secondo me per il tradito/a il solo raccontare come sono andate le cose è un'arma molto potente
> le parole "tradimento" o "corna" fanno piombare sul traditore, usando una metafora delicata, un mare di merda:mexican:
> specie se uno recalcitra a prendersi le sue resposabilità


Non credete troppo nel deterrente e nel potere squalificante dello sputtanamento.

Dipende dalle persone e dalle personalità. Finche mina, senza ledere, l'immagine di chi lo subisce può essere un deterrente. Ma quando scade nella diffamazione, per quanto vera, può scatenare reazioni inaspettate. E dipende proprio dai soggetti in questione, non è detto che lo sputtanamento sortisca gli effetti desiderati. E seppur ci fossero li ritengo una magra consolazione.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non credete troppo nel deterrente e nel potere squalificante dello sputtanamento.
> 
> Dipende dalle persone e dalle personalità. Finche mina, senza ledere, l'immagine di chi lo subisce può essere un deterrente. Ma quando scade nella diffamazione, per quanto vera, può scatenare reazioni inaspettate. E dipende proprio dai soggetti in questione, non è detto che lo sputtanamento sortisca gli effetti desiderati. E seppur ci fossero li ritengo una magra consolazione.


Diffamazione addirittura se dicessi ai miei suoceri che mi separo perche' la figlia ha avuto un amante?

ma non esageriamo...

so' animali, ma se la Lega protezione nun li caga ancora, ce sara' un motivo...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Diffamazione addirittura se dicessi ai miei suoceri che mi separo perche' la figlia ha avuto un amante?
> 
> ma non esageriamo...
> 
> ...


Conosco uno che, sapendo della moglie, ha portato i suoceri in casa mentre lei (la moglie) era con l'amante.

Non farei mai una cosa simile. Potrei commettere una fesseria magari, ma una sceneggiata simile non la imbastirei nemmeno morto.

In ogni caso bisognerebbe conoscere perfettamente le reazioni e le dinamiche prima di agire e coinvolgere altre persone e sentimenti.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Conosco uno che, sapendo della moglie, ha portato i suoceri in casa mentre lei (la moglie) era con l'amante.
> 
> Non farei mai una cosa simile. Potrei commettere una fesseria magari, ma una sceneggiata simile non la imbastirei nemmeno morto.
> 
> In ogni caso bisognerebbe conoscere perfettamente le reazioni e le dinamiche prima di agire e coinvolgere altre persone e sentimenti.


e' na' figata invece...e' un genio......ahahah

pero' la polemica verteva gia' sulla sola informazione neutra da non dare ai suoceri o ai parenti stretti ....

nun esiste....se deve da'...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

Mah...nel mio caso se coivongessero i suoceri...
La riposta sarebbe unanime no?

Mia madre: Visto? Te l'avevo detto io che non era la donna per te.

Mia suocera: Visto figlia mia? Te l'avevo detto che quelo lì non andava bene per te.

Quindi a che pro?

Intanto sono là che si beccano perchè secondo una voce del paese io sarei via da casa mia da tre anni, con una che ha tre figli. Voce da me mai smentita ma modificata no?
No guardi lei si sbaglia i figli sono due e mezzo, no guardi sono 4 e sono tutti di colore diverso, ecc..ecc.e.cc...

Poi se io dicessi a mia madre: Mia moglie mi ha tradito....lei risponderebbe...Visto? Colpa tua che non ti si bon a tegnerte na dona no? COlpa tua che le hai concesso tutte le libertà...colpa tua che hai sposato na fiola de contadini...ecc..ecc..ecc....

Cioè voglio dire...
Nel male Tebe mi ha dato un'idea eh?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' na' figata invece...e' un genio......ahahah
> 
> pero' la polemica verteva gia' sulla sola informazione neutra da non dare ai suoceri o ai parenti stretti ....
> 
> nun esiste....se deve da'...


Ok...
Ma io se un domani mi ritrovo un genero che mi dice certe cose...gli rispondo...
Che casso c'entro io?
TI ho forse detto io di metterti assieme a mia figlia?
Ti ho forse intimato di sposarla?
Sono cose vostre: A R R A N G I A T E V I.

Siete adulti...
E tu genero cojon hai coglioni pieni di pelo o sbaglio...quindi rangiate e non rompere il casso a me.

( Ma capisso che nella testa di un meridionale retrogrado ci siano certe idee eh?)
ahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## JON (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' na' figata invece...e' un genio......ahahah
> 
> pero' la polemica verteva gia' sulla sola informazione neutra da non dare ai suoceri o ai parenti stretti ....
> 
> nun esiste....se deve da'...


Un genio? Per me è un debole.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Un genio? Per me è un debole.


nella sua debolezza e' un genio...

mica se sporca le mani litigando o che...

piu' signore de cosi'...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma io se un domani mi ritrovo un genero che mi dice certe cose...gli rispondo...
> Che casso c'entro io?
> TI ho forse detto io di metterti assieme a mia figlia?
> ...


tu ancora nun c'hai capito un cazzo sul discorso e sai solo che per te sarebbe un onore avere una tale figlia zoccola e bottana...

lo sapevamo e ce lo aspettavamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Un genio? Per me è un debole.


Beh scusa se sputtanare il coniuge davanti ai genitori non è un colpo meschino e basso io non lo so eh?

Ma ti racconto una cosa...
Mia madre critica il marito di un'amica di mia moglie, davanti a mia moglie.
Mia moglie risponde..." Se mio marito andasse dietro a sua figlia, quanto questo qui sta dietro ai suoi figli, sarei arcicontenta".
Mia madre..." Figuriamoci, te l'ho sempre detto che mio figlio non è tipo da andare dietro ai figli no? Lui va dietro solo a sè stesso, sei tu che sei chiamata a fare anche la sua parte no? Che madre sei altrimenti?"...

Poi mia moglie appunto mi racconta sta cosa...
E io rido come un matto no? E le dico...vedi cosa succede ad andare a sputtanare i figli dai genitori?
Mi sono mai permesso io? Eh? 

Poi io mi immagino i parenti che mi dicono...dopo che ho sputtanato mia moglie...
Me li immaginano che ridono di me no? I suoi nipoti e cugini che mi ridono dietro dicendo...ahahahahahahaha...sei un cornuto!


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh scusa se sputtanare il coniuge davanti ai genitori non è un colpo meschino e basso io non lo so eh?
> 
> Ma ti racconto una cosa...
> Mia madre critica il marito di un'amica di mia moglie, davanti a mia moglie.
> ...


sputtanare sto cazzo...

sei un ladro?...che lo sappiano...

sei un pedofilo?, idem...

sei un animale bastardo, traditore e viscido?...

NO!....OMERTA'!

e poi scassi la minchia ai meridionali, leghista del cazzo...

mavafankul, va..

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu ancora nun c'hai capito un cazzo sul discorso e sai solo che per te sarebbe un onore avere una tale figlia zoccola e bottana...
> 
> lo sapevamo e ce lo aspettavamo...
> 
> ahahahahah


No:
Mio caro.
Mia figlia è mia figlia.
Non sono disposto a limitarla dentro una qualsiasi etichetta no?
E non è un mio possesso.
Dopo i 18 anni è maggiorenne e risponde per sè.
Questione di mentalità no?
Non riuscirò mai ad entrare nella tua no?
Non ho nessuna coscienza di cosa sia la tipica famiglia pugliese del 1853 no?
Io sono nordico.
Ma stai attento a quello che dici...
Pensa se un giorno è tuo genero che viene a parlarti di quanto bottana è la tua di figlia...

Allora NOI rideremo di te no?
Tu assomigli molto qui dentro a sta canzone qui...

[video=youtube;qkvt2OLq8Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkvt2OLq8Sg[/video]

Non hai nessuna cognizione di cosa è la famiglia oggi no?
Senti se non lo sai...
Hanno destalinizzato eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No:
> Mio caro.
> Mia figlia è mia figlia.
> Non sono disposto a limitarla dentro una qualsiasi etichetta no?
> ...


Io non sto parlando di raccontare tutti i dettagli e come se faceva sbattere, ma che la causa della rottura e' da imputare ad un altro...

E DA PADRE PREFERIREI SAPERE ANCHE CHE LA COLPA E' DI MIA FIGLIA E NON ILLUDERMI DA COGLIONE COME TE DI AVERE UNA SANTA!


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di raccontare tutti i dettagli e come se faceva sbattere, ma che la causa della rottura e' da imputare ad un altro...
> 
> E DA PADRE PREFERIREI SAPERE ANCHE CHE LA COLPA E' DI MIA FIGLIA E NON ILLUDERMI DA COGLIONE COME TE DI AVERE UNA SANTA!


correzione:

"al fatto che avesse un altro..."


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di raccontare tutti i dettagli e come se faceva sbattere, ma che la causa della rottura e' da imputare ad un altro...
> 
> E DA PADRE PREFERIREI SAPERE ANCHE CHE LA COLPA E' DI MIA FIGLIA E NON ILLUDERMI DA COGLIONE COME TE DI AVERE UNA SANTA!


Mai pensato che mia figlia è na santa eh?
Vedi altro esempio di tua mentalità...eheheheheheheeh

e non ridi più eh?
touchè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu accusi tutti di raccontarsela...
Ma intanto ostenti il tuo unico pensiero...
e sei tu quello prigioniero della tua stessa mentalità eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ora rido io...se permetti e di te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> correzione:
> 
> "al fatto che avesse un altro..."


stai friggendo? eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

in qualità di figlia che se ne è sentita dire di tutti i colori, dico che forse è meglio vivere a fantasilandia, nel bel mezzo di illusioni.
in veste di tradita metterei gli stiscioni fuori dalla finestra e farei passare un biplano che lasci una bella scritta con tutte le nefandezze del traditore.
cornuta e mazziata MAI.
le colpe devono ricadere sul chi le ha commesse, ognuno si porti il suo fardello


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> in qualità di figlia che se ne è sentita dire di tutti i colori, dico che forse è meglio vivere a fantasilandia, nel bel mezzo di illusioni.
> in veste di tradita metterei gli stiscioni fuori dalla finestra e farei passare un biplano che lasci una bella scritta con tutte le nefandezze del traditore.
> cornuta e mazziata MAI.
> le colpe devono ricadere sul chi le ha commesse, ognuno si porti il suo fardello


Ma quali sono le nefandezze del traditore?
E' come scrivere fuori bastardo quello che mi ha rubato l'auto eh?
Fai solo sapere che ti hanno rubato l'auto no?


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> in qualità di figlia che se ne è sentita dire di tutti i colori, dico che forse è meglio vivere a fantasilandia, nel bel mezzo di illusioni.
> in veste di tradita metterei gli stiscioni fuori dalla finestra e farei passare un biplano che lasci una bella scritta con tutte le nefandezze del traditore.
> cornuta e mazziata MAI.
> le colpe devono ricadere sul chi le ha commesse, ognuno si porti il suo fardello


Penso che ci sia una via di mezzo. Che si dovrebbe ragionare non in qualità di figlia, nè in quella di tradita... piuttosto in termini razionali, per quanto è possibile.

Io penso che non si possa nascondere completamente una dinamica tanto profonda come quella di un tradimento scoperto. I bambini non vivono su Marte. Ascoltano anche quando non ce ne accorgiamo, percepiscono, intuiscono. Colgono le sfumature o le differenze di atteggiamento tra i due genitori, ad esempio.

Quindi un minimo di spiegazione, ovviamente in termini adeguati e comprensibili per dei bambini, ci sta. A volte l'ansia di non capire quello che sta succedendo è il male peggiore.

Ma c'è differenza tra informare, con tutti i paletti e gli adeguamenti del caso, e sputtanare.

Se il fine è facilitare la comprensione del bambino è un conto. Ma quando lo scopo è infangare la figura del genitore che ha sbagliato, la cosa non può essere accettabile.

Perciò io penso che non sia giusto trattare i bambini come degli idioti, ma nemmeno calcare la mano e manipolarli per sfogare la propria rabbia. La loro serenità dev'essere tutelata, anche se costa fatica.


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali sono le nefandezze del traditore?
> E' come scrivere fuori bastardo quello che mi ha rubato l'auto eh?
> Fai solo sapere che ti hanno rubato l'auto no?


perchè sono io la scema se mi rubano l'auto? 

non rigiriamoci il frittatone più di tanto, perchè qui a furia di sviolinare cinismo sui rapporti amorosi ci si convince che è cosa buona e giusta mentire al parner.
la verità, la semplice verità: hai tradito
poi che giudichino gli altri se sei uno stronzo o un furbetto, io brutte figure non ce ne faccio


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè sono io la scema se mi rubano l'auto?
> 
> non rigiriamoci il frittatone più di tanto, perchè qui a furia di sviolinare cinismo sui rapporti amorosi ci si convince che è cosa buona e giusta mentire al parner.
> la verità, la semplice verità: hai tradito
> poi che giudichino gli altri se sei uno stronzo o un furbetto, io brutte figure non ce ne faccio


No perchè le robe che considero private restano private no?
E anche per non farmi ridere dietro dal primo cojonstermy che passa no?


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè sono io la scema se mi rubano l'auto?
> 
> non rigiriamoci il frittatone più di tanto, perchè qui a furia di sviolinare cinismo sui rapporti amorosi ci si convince che è cosa buona e giusta mentire al parner.
> la verità, la semplice verità: hai tradito
> poi che giudichino gli altri se sei uno stronzo o un furbetto, io brutte figure non ce ne faccio


Quoto! :up:


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No perchè le robe che considero private restano private no?
> E anche per non farmi ridere dietro dal primo cojonstermy che passa no?


e invece no conte, TU credi che siano private, TU vorresti che fossero private, invece no, nel momento in cui mi tradisci io faccio passare anche un breve spot audio nei supermercati:

*PLIN*

"il conte mi ha tradita e ce l'ha piccolo"


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e invece no conte, TU credi che siano private, TU vorresti che fossero private, invece no, nel momento in cui mi tradisci io faccio passare anche un breve spot audio nei supermercati:
> 
> *PLIN*
> 
> "il conte mi ha tradita e ce l'ha piccolo"


Me ne rendo conto...
Ma non fai una bella figura
E fidati un brutto giorno si ritorcerà contro di te...
Ho ben visto nelle mie carni cosa significa confidare negli amici.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

a me sembra una umiliazione inutile per tutti





tesla ha detto:


> e invece no conte, TU credi che siano private, TU vorresti che fossero private, invece no, nel momento in cui mi tradisci io faccio passare anche un breve spot audio nei supermercati:
> 
> *PLIN*
> 
> "il conte mi ha tradita e ce l'ha piccolo"


----------



## demoralizio (11 Settembre 2012)

Oh... certo che nord contro sud non vi fa onore eh? Se é umorismo alla bagaglino ok, altrimenti c'é da vergognarsi!


----------



## Daniele (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e invece no conte, TU credi che siano private, TU vorresti che fossero private, invece no, nel momento in cui mi tradisci io faccio passare anche un breve spot audio nei supermercati:
> 
> *PLIN*
> 
> "il conte mi ha tradita e ce l'ha piccolo"


Concordo con te, ma come fai sapere che il conte ce l'ha piccolo????  

Tesla, questo io e te non lo possiamo sapere!!!!

Comunque anche io striscioni dietro aereo in più città della regione, perchè??? Perchè anche il traditore deve subire una umiliazione e quella è poco in confronto a quella che fa subire al tradito.

Sole, tralasciando il fatto che hai tradito, tu hai vissuto il tradimento come umiliazione??? Io si!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

boh, a me sembra che mettere i manifesti sia un po' come affermare che le cose esistano solo se lo sanno tutti o quasi
il che è tipico, purtroppo dico io, di oggi: vedi reality, fb, etc.
che poi agli altri sapete che gli frega, per lo più? poco e niente, giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo "scandalo"
io credo che la fine di una storia coincida con l'inizio del tempo in cui bisogna cominciare a cavarsela da soli, e non mi sembra un buon inizio il mettere in vetrina il passato
a me basta il mio specchio e spero che lui usi il suo, se lo trova:smile:


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, a me sembra che mettere i manifesti sia un po' come affermare che le cose esistano solo se lo sanno tutti o quasi
> il che è tipico, purtroppo dico io, di oggi: vedi reality, fb, etc.
> che poi agli altri sapete che gli frega, per lo più? poco e niente, giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo "scandalo"
> io credo che la fine di una storia coincida con l'inizio del tempo in cui bisogna cominciare a cavarsela da soli, e non mi sembra un buon inizio il mettere in vetrina il passato
> a me basta il mio specchio e spero che lui usi il suo, se lo trova:smile:


tutto giusto!
sono d'accordo con te... salvo atteggiamenti "strani" dell'altro!
nel mio caso ad esempio lui disse hai suoi parenti che io me ne ero andata e che io avevo deciso di chiudere (senza dire però perchè)...quindi quando poi tutti hanno iniziato a telefonarmi per chiedermi cosa mi fosse preso...bè ho detto la verità!


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Buon giorno*

Sentivo odore di facce da culo.......!!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto!
> sono d'accordo con te... salvo atteggiamenti "strani" dell'altro!
> nel mio caso ad esempio lui disse hai suoi parenti che io me ne ero andata e che io avevo deciso di chiudere (senza dire però perchè)...quindi quando poi tutti hanno iniziato a telefonarmi per chiedermi cosa mi fosse preso...bè ho detto la verità!



ecco non aveva ancora trovato il suo specchio!
hai fatto bene a chiarire, ci mancherebbe:smile:


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, a me sembra che mettere i manifesti sia un po' come affermare che le cose esistano solo se lo sanno tutti o quasi
> il che è tipico, purtroppo dico io, di oggi: vedi reality, fb, etc.
> che poi agli altri sapete che gli frega, per lo più? poco e niente, giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo "scandalo"
> io credo che la fine di una storia coincida con l'inizio del tempo in cui bisogna cominciare a cavarsela da soli, e *non mi sembra un buon inizio il mettere in vetrina il passato
> a me basta il mio specchio e spero che lui usi il suo, se lo trova:smile:*


ottimo, free


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sentivo odore di facce da culo.......!!



che olfatto sopraffino!


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

ma questo è un altro discorso: a domanda rispondo con trasparenza....ma la "vendetta" dello sputtanamento è assurda e svilente





Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto!
> sono d'accordo con te... salvo atteggiamenti "strani" dell'altro!
> nel mio caso ad esempio lui disse hai suoi parenti che io me ne ero andata e che io avevo deciso di chiudere (senza dire però perchè)...quindi quando poi tutti hanno iniziato a telefonarmi per chiedermi cosa mi fosse preso...bè ho detto la verità!


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Giààà*

Già...,,!!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso: a domanda rispondo con trasparenza....ma *la "vendetta" dello sputtanamento è assurda e svilente*



infatti:up:
che poi, non so se lo avete notato anche voi, ma abbiamo letto parecchie volte il tradito che, a leggere il "suo" traditore ricoperto di insulti, fa una sorta di marcia indietro, affermando che "voi non potete capire, non ho detto tutto, ci sono particolari troppo personali che non vi fanno esprimere opinioni corrette...etc."
quindi, mi vien da pensare, il tradito si avvede di essersi fatto del male da solo, questa volta


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso: a domanda rispondo con trasparenza....*ma la "vendetta" dello sputtanamento è assurda e svilente*


:up:
su questo concordo assolutamente


----------



## JON (12 Settembre 2012)

Diciamo anche che simili manifestazioni, in realtà, non si vedono tutti i giorni. Non di cosi plateali, almeno questo è il mondo che vedo.

Quindi si sta ragionando un po' per assurdo. Meno assurdo invece è il sentire necessario rendere pubblica la cosa. Nel senso che si pensa di far giustizia mentre in realtà lo sputtanamento non rende la giustizia che si crede di cercare. In fondo non è una questione di giustizia, è solo un modo per rendere inferiore l'altro ed elevarsi in un contesto che, di fatto, ha intaccato profondamente l'autostima di chi ha subito il tradimento.

Rendere pubblica la cosa è un atto debole, una reazione scomposta, tanto più plateale quanto più bassa è la propria autostima.
L'unico effetto di certe azioni è quello di soddisfare la curiosità e il feticcio piacere del "pubblico" e rendersi ridicoli.


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con te, ma come fai sapere che il conte ce l'ha piccolo????


era un scherzo 



free ha detto:


> boh, a me sembra che mettere i manifesti sia un po' come affermare che le cose esistano solo se lo sanno tutti o quasi
> il che è tipico, purtroppo dico io, di oggi: vedi reality, fb, etc.
> che poi agli altri sapete che gli frega, per lo più? poco e niente, giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo "scandalo"
> io credo che la fine di una storia coincida con l'inizio del tempo in cui bisogna cominciare a cavarsela da soli, e non mi sembra un buon inizio il mettere in vetrina il passato
> a me basta il mio specchio e spero che lui usi il suo, se lo trova:smile:





JON ha detto:


> Rendere pubblica la cosa è un atto debole, una reazione scomposta, tanto più plateale quanto più bassa è la propria autostima.
> L'unico effetto di certe azioni è quello di soddisfare la curiosità e il feticcio piacere del "pubblico" e rendersi ridicoli.


a tutti e due rispondo che non è questione di platealità o di sceneggiate.
ma se i miei amici/parenti iniziano a chiedermi cos'è successo, io devo sorvolare e addossarmi magari parte della responsabilità? 
scusate ma, nemmeno morta.
come prima cosa perchè tento sempre di essere il più sincera possibile, per una mia forma di onestà verso gli altri e di dignità mia; secondariamente perchè io non sono minimamente intenzionata a prendermi ulteriore sofferenza oltre quella inflittami, che deriverebbe dal pensiero degli altri che mi credono corresponsabile.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> era un scherzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma questo va benissimo.sono i cartelli a chi non lo chiede che non capisco


----------



## JON (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> a tutti e due rispondo che non è questione di platealità o di sceneggiate.
> ma se i miei amici/parenti iniziano a chiedermi cos'è successo, io devo sorvolare e addossarmi magari parte della responsabilità?
> scusate ma, nemmeno morta.
> come prima cosa perchè tento sempre di essere il più sincera possibile, per una mia forma di onestà verso gli altri e di dignità mia; secondariamente perchè io non sono minimamente intenzionata a prendermi ulteriore sofferenza oltre quella inflittami, che deriverebbe dal pensiero degli altri che mi credono corresponsabile.


E hai ragione. Si tratta pur sempre della sfera intima però, è chiaro che se un genitore o i suceri (mettiamoci pure gli amici intimi) ti chiedono delle spiegazioni non è che devi restare li come un ebete. Affronti la cosa senza alimentare ulteriori conflitti.

Ma se mi parli di striscioni, megafoni e quant'altro, anche quando dovessero risultare una semplice e sola intenzione, per me è una reazione scomposta e ridicola.


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> era un scherzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no, certo, è assurdo raccontare balle in tal senso, parimenti

però sulla corresponsabilità ci andrei piano, visto i fiumi di inchiostro che sono stati scritti sul fatto che spesso il tradimento scaturisca da problemi già esistenti all'interno della coppia...
ovviamente non mi riferisco al tuo caso, dico in generale:smile:


----------



## fightclub (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, certo, è assurdo raccontare balle in tal senso, parimenti
> 
> però sulla corresponsabilità ci andrei piano, visto i fiumi di inchiostro che sono stati scritti sul fatto che spesso il tradimento scaturisca da problemi già esistenti all'interno della coppia...
> ovviamente non mi riferisco al tuo caso, dico in generale:smile:


ovvio che c'è una corresponsabilità: abbiamo messo il coltello sul tavolo, pero sei tu che l'hai preso me l'hai piantato nella schiena (e nel mio caso che l'hai anche lasciato!)
o no?


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ovvio che c'è una corresponsabilità: abbiamo messo il coltello sul tavolo, pero sei tu che l'hai preso me l'hai piantato nella schiena (e nel mio caso che l'hai anche lasciato!)
> o no?



sì certo!

dicevo solo che un conto è esternare: mi ha tradito
ed un conto è esternare: eravamo già in crisi e mi ha pure tradito

intendo dire: se proprio si vuole rispondere a tono, verità per verità, forse dire "mi ha tradito" non basta, in molti casi
diversamente, la storia sembra: eravamo la coppia del mulino bianco, fino ad un secondo prima del tradimento!
o sbaglio?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai pensato che mia figlia è na santa eh?
> Vedi altro esempio di tua mentalità...eheheheheheheeh
> 
> e non ridi più eh?
> ...


Ma tu sei tutto scemo e ormai cor cervello ridotto a na poltiglia de merda...

ahahahahahah

il concetto e' proprio banale se come non ci vedo un cazzo de speciale a di' in caso di separazione ai parenti stretti del perche' io avessi un'altra o mia moglie un altro, da genitore idem, preferisco saperlo se ANCHE FOSSE STATA MIA FIGLIA AD AVER AVUTO L'AMANTE!

Questo conferma quanto sei tu specialmente un fallito e manco te rendi conto de che cazzo de sparate di merda fai con le tue affermazioni da sciroccato perche' in contrasto al tuo sbandierare d'esse moderno, di fregartene di cio' che puo' pensare la gente etcetc, sei solo un povero coglione che ci tiene solo all'immagine, come ho sempre sostenuto io, perche' dentro de te e specialmente nella tua capoccia, ce sta er vuoto pneumatico...

ahahahahahah

il grande uomo che c'ha la merda in casa e sponsorizza pure sto stile di vita da merdosi e che pero' se caga sotto se ancora oggi anno del signore 2012, la gente lo giudica uno schifoso e sciroccato che se circonda da squallidume ar suo livello...

ahahahahah

le tue palle che purtroppo se sa che mancano, le dovresti dimostra' lasciando pure che vengano a conoscenza i preti che te passano la pagnotta...

ma te sei il perfetto seguace ipocrita del cazzo della chiesa...vizi privati e pubbliche virtu'...

percio' me fai schifo e sei l'unico che qua se po' fregia' de tale qualifica ad honorem...

vantate da sciroccato perso...

ahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo!
> 
> dicevo solo che un conto è esternare: mi ha tradito
> ed un conto è esternare: *eravamo già in crisi e mi ha pure tradito*
> ...


e questa sarà la mia linea


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e questa sarà la mia linea



dici che è troppo lungo da scrivere sui manifesti?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso: a domanda rispondo con trasparenza....ma la "vendetta" dello sputtanamento è assurda e svilente


ma la polemica, ripeto per la millesima volta, s'e' innescata gia' dalla semplice informazione che non deve assolutamente essere data come sosteneva farfalla, free ed altri...

siete voi che avete puntato sugli eccessi plateali e fatti solo per vendetta...

anche se, ce lo metto adesso, piu' che comprensibili se le modalita' del tradimento so' state particolarmente devastanti psicologicamente...

pero' ao', nun se parlava de sta roba...


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> era un scherzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cazzo che si', ed e' pure talmente banale il concetto che me fa specie e me girano sinceramente le palle che da decine de pagine stamo ancora all'abc...

mah...


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, certo, è assurdo raccontare balle in tal senso, parimenti
> 
> però sulla corresponsabilità ci andrei piano, visto i fiumi di inchiostro che sono stati scritti sul fatto che spesso il tradimento scaturisca da problemi già esistenti all'interno della coppia...
> ovviamente non mi riferisco al tuo caso, dico in generale:smile:


ue' pero' tu sostenevi esattamente il contrario ed infatti nel tuo caso ai i tuoi hai raccontato, ripeto da smidolle', una palla....

quindi l'assurdo che riconosci in altri casi, nel tuo nun lo vedi...

come' stu' fatt'?

ahahahah


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' pero' tu sostenevi esattamente il contrario ed infatti nel tuo caso ai i tuoi hai raccontato, ripeto da smidolle', una palla....
> 
> quindi l'assurdo che riconosci in altri casi, nel tuo nun lo vedi...
> 
> ...


ma io non ho mica raccontato una palla! ho detto che non andavamo più d'accordo perchè ci eravamo allontanati, qualcosa del genere
secondo me, considerando che:

i miei se ne stanno circa 9 mesi all'anno a 100 km da me
non ho mai fatto telefonate di richieste di aiuto nei momenti difficili, poichè non è mai successo nulla di grave e credevo alle sue promesse 
i miei lo conoscono e gli sta pure simpatico
quello che succede in una coppia lo sa bene solo la coppia

ho deciso di non raccontare i particolari e ne sono contenta
gli ho parato il culo? sì, e per me va bene così


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto!
> sono d'accordo con te... salvo atteggiamenti "strani" dell'altro!
> nel mio caso ad esempio lui disse hai suoi parenti che io me ne ero andata e che io avevo deciso di chiudere (senza dire però perchè)...quindi quando poi tutti hanno iniziato a telefonarmi per chiedermi cosa mi fosse preso...bè ho detto la verità!


Ecco visto?
Se lui diceva ci siamo lasciati per cassi nostri nessuno telefonava?
Visto cosa capita a scaricare le colpe sull'altro?

Visto?

Sono cose elementari...

( che stermy non capirà mai)


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco visto?
> Se lui diceva ci siamo lasciati per cassi nostri nessuno telefonava?
> Visto cosa capita a scaricare le colpe sull'altro?
> 
> ...



ma infatti io non sono per lo sputtanamento..salvo casi come il mio


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma tu sei tutto scemo e ormai cor cervello ridotto a na poltiglia de merda...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei paranoico eh?
Dipingi scenari di vita degli utenti che non esistono
Fai discorsi che non hanno nessun senso...
Farti schifo è un onore per me...
almeno so di essere polvere fastidiosa nel tuo occhio...
e num me poi far nulla no?

Tu vo saper troppe cose dai parenti eh?

Per controllar tutto no?
Sei omo meridionale del 1814 no?

ahahahahahahaahahahaha

Mi so stermy un omo potente no?
ahahahahahaahahahahaha

Stermy...la gente fa come gli pare e tu dovresti finirla di metterci becco come una becera comarotta del sud di do secoli fa eh?

Dai impara a scrivere qualche post decente e assertivo...
dai su qualche serio e bel contenuto che ci fornisca materiale su cui riflettere...

dai spremi la neuro ci puoi arrivare pure tu no?
O il tuo livello culturale è troppo basso?

ahahahahahaahahahahahaah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica raccontato una palla! ho detto che non andavamo più d'accordo perchè ci eravamo allontanati, qualcosa del genere
> secondo me, considerando che:
> 
> i miei se ne stanno circa 9 mesi all'anno a 100 km da me
> ...


ma hai detto si' na' palla, perche' il motivo vero e' perche' era n'embriago e tu per averlo taciuto sei assurda....

pero', ripeto, l'assurdo e' che l'assurdo (e' voluto...ahahahah) lo riconosci negli altri casi ma non nel tuo, anche se e' ricorrente e frequente st'incoerenza...sei in buona compagnia...

comunque  ti ribadisco che me ne sbatto il cazzo delle tue ASSURDE reticenze e mi limito solo a fartele notare, consapevole anche che reitererai l'assurdita' in futuro...

assurdamente, che mi frega?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti io non sono per lo sputtanamento..salvo casi come il mio


Beh ma dire...sentite me ne sono andata perchè lui ha un'altra non è sputtanamento eh?
A me sembra che lo sputtanamento di mentalità terronica del 1850 sia solo quello di stermy no?

Come dire io ti sposo.
Tu mi fai i corni.


Poi vado a rognare dal suocero dicendo m'hai dato in sposa na figlia putana no?

E' mentalità ma indietro come la coa dei masci eh?

E' diverso SImy se tu vai dai suoi parenti a dire che il tuo raga è un maiale un porco un pdm perchè ha un'altra.
Si dice eh ha un'altra e amen no?

Io comunque non andrei mai a dare giustificazioni ai parenti di lei, e men che meno dai miei...che dio me ne scampi...

Non ci capisco il vantaggio no?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei paranoico eh?
> Dipingi scenari di vita degli utenti che non esistono
> Fai discorsi che non hanno nessun senso...
> Farti schifo è un onore per me...
> ...


sciroccato  te ripeto, comincia te' affa' l'omo moderno, visto che sponsorizzi quadretti di vita di merda e che le tue mignotte le porti fin dentro casa e fanno parte dell'arredamento fregandotene di cio' che pensa o faccia schifo alla gente...

smidollato, continua pure a scassarmi i cojoni che me ce diverto solo co' te, a parte il vomito che devo tene' a bada...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ma dire...sentite me ne sono andata perchè lui ha un'altra non è sputtanamento eh?
> A me sembra che lo sputtanamento di mentalità terronica del 1850 sia solo quello di stermy no?


coglione, so' decine de pagine che dicevo quello che hai scritto nella prima riga e che percio' te ripetevo che nun hai capito ancora un cazzo e scassi la minchia come uno sciroccato che deve solo provoca'...

ma rivai a cagare va' che fai incazza' per il tempo che fai perde ad abbassarsi ad interagire co' uno che er posto suo e' solo in una corsia de manicomio......


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma hai detto si' na' palla, perche' il motivo vero e' perche' era n'embriago e tu per averlo taciuto sei assurda....
> 
> pero', ripeto, l'assurdo e' che l'assurdo (e' voluto...ahahahah) lo riconosci negli altri casi ma non nel tuo, anche se e' ricorrente e frequente st'incoerenza...sei in buona compagnia...
> 
> ...



ma caro Stermy, io lo amavo davvero ed ora non lo odio di certo, anzi, spero solo che lui stia bene
ed il fatto che non stiamo più assieme non lo rende mica una persona orribile
perchè avrei dovuto raccontare le sue debolezze? cui prodest? a me no di certo

ma tu racconti/raccontavi tutto ai tuoi?? non credo!


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma caro Stermy, io lo amavo davvero ed ora non lo odio di certo, anzi, spero solo che lui stia bene
> ed il fatto che non stiamo più assieme non lo rende mica una persona orribile
> perchè avrei dovuto raccontare le sue debolezze? cui prodest? a me no di certo
> 
> ma tu racconti/raccontavi tutto ai tuoi?? non credo!


uh gesu'...

vabbe' ce rinuncio...hai fatto bene e la chiudo qua......

ahahahahah


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uh gesu'...
> 
> vabbe' ce rinuncio...hai fatto bene e la chiudo qua......
> 
> ahahahahah



grazie, è un regalo che mi fai


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie, è un regalo che mi fai


se pure te stai qua solo pe' pijarse pe' culo , bastava che lo dicevi prima...

che me costa?

ahahahah


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se pure te stai qua solo pe' pijarse pe' culo , bastava che lo dicevi prima...
> 
> che me costa?
> 
> ahahahah



ma no, dai 
abbiamo vedute diverse, tutto qua
ho una forma di rispetto per quello che c'è stato di buono e bello nella mia storia, per i sentimenti che ci hanno unito, il che mi disarma...
tuttavia ammetto di essere una persona piuttosto particolare:smile:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, dai
> abbiamo vedute diverse, tutto qua
> ho una forma di rispetto per quello che c'è stato di buono e bello nella mia storia, per i sentimenti che ci hanno unito, il che mi disarma...
> tuttavia ammetto di essere una persona piuttosto particolare:smile:


ao' nun se tratta d'ave' semplici visioni diverse....

se anche co' la tua visione hai riconosciuto negli altri la cosa corretta  mentre per i cazzi tuoi non lo fai, te la racconti e basta...

fallo pure perche' sei te che tali cazzi se li deve smazzare e sceglite pure la maniera che te garba de piu', pero'  evita de fa' fessi pure l'artri oltre che te...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Free te lo tieni tu oggi il cane o ci devo pensare io?

Chi lo porta oggi in giro?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sciroccato  te ripeto, comincia te' affa' l'omo moderno, visto che sponsorizzi quadretti di vita di merda e che le tue mignotte le porti fin dentro casa e fanno parte dell'arredamento fregandotene di cio' che pensa o faccia schifo alla gente...
> 
> smidollato, continua pure a scassarmi i cojoni che me ce diverto solo co' te, a parte il vomito che devo tene' a bada...
> 
> ahahahah


Beh che me frega a me della gente?
Contento io contenti tutti no?

Non sono come te...

Adesso a cuccia che poi ti porto la minestra e poi andiamo a fare una passeggiata 
e mi raccomando non sporcare troppo in giro...

e lascia in pace gli altri cani...ok?

Cuccia bobi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh che me frega a me della gente?
> Contento io contenti tutti no?
> 
> Non sono come te...
> ...


che gli frega a lui della gente dopo che ha affermato che nun vol'esse sputtanato in giro...

ma rivai a cagare sciroccato....


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2012)

jon e minerva, ma che differenza c'è fra dire: "gli dò un calcio nel culo" oppure mettere una gift con un omino che dà un calcio nel sedere, e dire "faccio passare un biplano con la scritta"?
sono paradossi, non credo ci sia da prendere alla lettera ogni singola espressione.

nel mio paradosso c'è, beninteso, la volontà di chiarire a chiunque me lo chieda come stanno le cose, con sincerità.
non ho figli ma sono certa che chiarirei anche con loro le rispettive posizioni e responsabilità dei loro genitori.
c'è modo e modo, ci sono vie (che so un incontro protetto con uno psicologo) per dire la verità.
sempre e a prescindere.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> jon e minerva, ma che differenza c'è fra dire: "gli dò un calcio nel culo" oppure mettere una gift con un omino che dà un calcio nel sedere, e dire "faccio passare un biplano con la scritta"?
> sono paradossi, non credo ci sia da prendere alla lettera ogni singola espressione.
> 
> nel mio paradosso c'è, beninteso, la volontà di chiarire a chiunque me lo chieda come stanno le cose, con sincerità.
> ...


avevo capito che fosse un paradosso ma anche che alla rivelazione avresti gradito metterci il carico .
sui bambini penso che si possa essere trasparenti e sinceri senza andare a dare troppe spiegazioni che a loro non competono.devono solo sapere che possono contare su due genitori che si spera continuino a stimare.


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo capito che fosse un paradosso ma anche che alla rivelazione avresti gradito metterci il carico .
> sui bambini penso che si possa essere trasparenti e sinceri senza andare a dare troppe spiegazioni che a loro non competono.devono solo sapere che possono contare su due genitori che si spera continuino a stimare.


la voglia di esagerare me l'ha fatta venire il discorso "ah no i figli teniamoli fuori, si sta zitti e non si rovina la reputazione del padre" :unhappy:

in quel caso mi viene da dire "piuttosto metto anche gli striscioni"


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' nun se tratta d'ave' semplici visioni diverse....
> 
> se anche co' la tua visione hai riconosciuto negli altri la cosa corretta  mentre per i cazzi tuoi non lo fai, te la racconti e basta...
> 
> ...


scusa, ma mi pare che esista una notevole differenza tra il tradimento ed i problemi di dipendenza all'alcol!
perchè mai avrei dovuto raccontare una cosa che è principalmente un male per chi la fa (lui), e non per me?
per dire: se lui mi avesse lasciata per un'altra lo avrei detto, esattamente così in 2 parole
invece mi ha lasciata perchè non ha voluto rinunciare a fare come gli pare a lui, da qui la nostra coppia ormai faceva pietà, che senso avrebbe avuto dire anche che non andavamo più d'accordo per un motivo ben preciso, che però è anche molto delicato perchè riguarda la sua salute? ma scherzi o sei serio?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> jon e minerva, ma che differenza c'è fra dire: "gli dò un calcio nel culo" oppure mettere una gift con un omino che dà un calcio nel sedere, e dire "faccio passare un biplano con la scritta"?
> sono paradossi, non credo ci sia da prendere alla lettera ogni singola espressione.
> 
> nel mio paradosso c'è, beninteso, la volontà di chiarire a chiunque me lo chieda come stanno le cose, con sincerità.
> ...


lo psicologo, anziche' darte na mano per spiegarlo ai figli, lo manderei a zapparti l'orticello....

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo capito che fosse un paradosso ma anche che alla rivelazione avresti gradito metterci il carico .
> sui bambini penso che si possa essere trasparenti e sinceri senza andare a dare troppe spiegazioni che a loro non competono.devono solo sapere che possono contare su due genitori che si spera continuino a stimare.


Quoto



tesla ha detto:


> la voglia di esagerare me l'ha fatta venire il discorso "ah no i figli teniamoli fuori, si sta zitti e non si rovina la reputazione del padre" :unhappy:
> 
> in quel caso mi viene da dire "piuttosto metto anche gli striscioni"


Ma è così difficile scindere il ruolo di padre/madre da quello di marito/moglie?
Perchè devo dire ai miei figli che il padre è uno stronzo se il suo comportamento verso di loro è ineccepibile?


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la voglia di esagerare me l'ha fatta venire il discorso "ah no i figli teniamoli fuori, si sta zitti e non si rovina la reputazione del padre" :unhappy:
> 
> in quel caso mi viene da dire "piuttosto metto anche gli striscioni"


io invece concordo tantissimo su questo.potrei anche odiare il padre ma, pensando a loro , cercherei di salvaguardare una figura fondamentale per la crescita sana ed equilibrata che li attende.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece concordo tantissimo su questo.potrei anche odiare il padre ma, pensando a loro , cercherei di salvaguardare una figura fondamentale per la crescita sana ed equilibrata che li attende.


riquoto:up:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma mi pare che esista una notevole differenza tra il tradimento ed i problemi di dipendenza all'alcol!
> perchè mai avrei dovuto raccontare una cosa che è principalmente un male per chi la fa (lui), e non per me?
> per dire: se lui mi avesse lasciata per un'altra lo avrei detto, esattamente così in 2 parole
> invece mi ha lasciata perchè non ha voluto rinunciare a fare come gli pare a lui, da qui la nostra coppia ormai faceva pietà, che senso avrebbe avuto dire anche che non andavamo più d'accordo per un motivo ben preciso, che però è anche molto delicato perchè riguarda la sua salute? ma scherzi o sei serio?


ma te lo chiedo io sinceramente se parli seriamente, visto che mo' fai retromarcia rispetto a ieri ed ammetti che se fosse stato per motivi di corna l'avresti detto ai tuoi...

ricordate che cazzo hai detto ieri al riguardo e ciao...

e fai pure come cazzo te pare...


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e dalli...

ma chi cazzo glie dice che er padre e' uno stronzo?....

ha un'altra ma anche no e che probabilissimamente potrebbero anche conoscere....

cazzo mo' scivoli, per arrampicarti sugli specchi, pure sulle famiglie allargate?

o la famiglia se deve allarga' quando i figli se so' gia' sposati o schiattati?

nun se ne esce...tutto per non ammettere che tremi al pensiero di essere posta in cattiva luce......

COME MOGLIE E NON COME MADRE...


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te lo chiedo io sinceramente se parli seriamente, visto che mo' fai retromarcia rispetto a ieri ed ammetti che se fosse stato per motivi di corna l'avresti detto ai tuoi...
> 
> ricordate che cazzo hai detto ieri al riguardo e ciao...
> 
> e fai pure come cazzo te pare...


ho detto che i miei preferirei lasciarli ignari di tutto, per quanto riguarda gli altri non capisco lo sputtanamento, ma capisco le 2 parole sulla realtà


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ho detto che i miei preferirei lasciarli ignari di tutto, per quanto riguarda gli altri non capisco lo sputtanamento, ma capisco le 2 parole sulla realtà


lo stai a di' mo'...

comunque Deo Gratias...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy...andiamo?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dalli...
> 
> ma chi cazzo glie dice che er padre e' uno stronzo?....
> 
> ...


Bè adesso sei tu che modifichi il discorso e non è da te. 
Stavamo parlando di dire ai figli che il coniuge ha tradito.
Sono a favore delle famiglie allargate. Sicuramente non direi ai miei figli, che già devono superare il trauma di un divorzio che ho un altro o che papà ha un'altra. Ci sono tempi e modi e l' "inserimento" di una nuova persona nella loro vita può aspettare il tempo di vederli sereni ed essere assolutamente graduale
Di certo non mi sembra una buona idea dire ai miei figli papà lascia la mamma perchè ama un'altra. Mi immagino la splendida accoglienza che riserverebbero a questa persona.


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy...andiamo?


io ho aspettato ma nun s'e' presentato niuno e mo' v'attaccate...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè adesso sei tu che modifichi il discorso e non è da te.
> Stavamo parlando di dire ai figli che il coniuge ha tradito.
> Sono a favore delle famiglie allargate. Sicuramente non direi ai miei figli, che già devono superare il trauma di un divorzio che ho un altro o che papà ha un'altra. Ci sono tempi e modi e l' "inserimento" di una nuova persona nella loro vita può aspettare il tempo di vederli sereni ed essere assolutamente graduale
> Di certo non mi sembra una buona idea dire ai miei figli papà lascia la mamma perchè ama un'altra. Mi immagino la splendida accoglienza che riserverebbero a questa persona.


E chi modifica il discorso?...

ho solo fatto un'esempio che corroborava anzi, relativo alle famiglie allargate che co' la tua capoccia devono aspetta' le calende greche per regolarizzarsi...

ao' te m'hai rovinato la vita ed io devo aspetta' quando sei comoda te a digerire che cazzo hai cobinato per rifarmi o tentare di rifarmi una vita?

ma tu hai sbajato completamente tutto a capire...

nun funziona cosi'...


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lo stai a di' mo'...
> 
> comunque Deo Gratias...
> 
> ahahahah



ma  Deo Gratias che? guarda che a sentire te bisognerebbe convocare amici e parenti tutti e fare un cinema mai visto!
Natale e Pasqua compresi!
o ho capito male?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, Farfy, a me in realtà pare che il termine più usato fosse "sputtanamento". E sputtanare vuol dire non tanto temere il giudizio altrui ma sapere che quel giudizio sarà negativo a prescindere, nel momento in cui dovesse venir fuori la verità. Quindi tu in realtà non è che temi il giudizio in sè, temi le conseguenze che dovessero palesarsi dopo tra parenti ed amici. E' inutile che ce la raccontiamo. Non è tanto per non far soffrire loro, è che ti troveresti in una posizione scomoda tu.



Concordo sul concetto ...
sul resto non ho capito non ho letto tutto....
ma personalmente di solito non faccio partecipi gli altri del mio privato ma quando qualcuno mi fa delle domande 
Su come e perché sono andate certe cose dico esattamente come sono i fatti non mi interessa del giudizio di parenti , neanche di trovarmi in una posizione scomoda ....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E chi modifica il discorso?...
> 
> ho solo fatto un'esempio che corroborava anzi, relativo alle famiglie allargate che co' la tua capoccia devono aspetta' le calende greche per regolarizzarsi...
> 
> ...


Ok non mi spiego.
Tu puoi rifarti una vita da subito ma magari visto che abbiamo dei figli in comune prima di presentargli la nuova fidanzata puoi aspettare che loro abbiano il tempo di metabolizzare. 
Non è che si muore, questo è il mio parere
Ripeto anche perchè se oggi ti separi e domani convivi quanto ci impiegano i figli a pensare che la causa della nostra separazione è quella persona e avere verso di lei l'atteggiamento sbagliato.
Io vorrei che i miei figli accettassero la nuova compagnia di papà e credo che questo non è semplice se pensi che lei sia il motivo per cui il papà ha lasciato la mamma


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma  Deo Gratias che? guarda che a sentire te bisognerebbe convocare amici e parenti tutti e fare un cinema mai visto!
> Natale e Pasqua compresi!
> o ho capito male?


segui il labiale....

N O N  H A I  C A P I T O  U N  C A Z Z O  A N C O R A  A D E S S O!!

 te lo dico per l'ultima volta e poi co' te' smetto perche' sinceramente me pari na' scema o diversamente senziente...ahahahah

quale cinema?...ahahahah

quando dici che te sei separata dici semplicemente er motivo...

che tuo marito c'ha n'artra o e' n'embriago e stop...senza da' i biglietti....ahahahah

se me dici che lo stai affa' apposta a non arrivarci, te rivaluto...

stiamo proprio frecati...


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok non mi spiego.
> Tu puoi rifarti una vita da subito ma magari visto che abbiamo dei figli in comune prima di presentargli la nuova fidanzata puoi aspettare che loro abbiano il tempo di metabolizzare.
> Non è che si muore, questo è il mio parere
> Ripeto anche perchè se oggi ti separi e domani convivi quanto ci impiegano i figli a pensare che la causa della nostra separazione è quella persona e avere verso di lei l'atteggiamento sbagliato.
> Io vorrei che i miei figli accettassero la nuova compagnia di papà e credo che questo non è semplice se pensi che lei sia il motivo per cui il papà ha lasciato la mamma


Farfa' nun e' che nun te spieghi e' che te sei infilata in un cul de sac e nun ne esci piu'...

e mo' me so' fermato alla prima riga e manco te leggo er resto perche' me so' rotto le palle...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Farfa' nun e' che nun te spieghi e' che te sei infilata in un cul de sac e nun ne esci piu'...
> 
> e mo' me so' fermato alla prima riga e manco te leggo er resto perche' me so' rotto le palle...


Me lo aspettavo.....tipico tuo.......


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me lo aspettavo.....tipico tuo.......


e pure tuo...sei un controsenso vivente e la gente dovrebbe stare pure ai tuo porci comodi...

ma cor cazzo...

sciala finche' puoi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e pure tuo...sei un controsenso vivente e la gente dovrebbe stare pure ai tuo porci comodi...
> 
> ma cor cazzo...
> 
> ...



Quando capirai che non parlo di me ma in generale sarà sempre troppo tardi.
Quello che ho scritto varrebbe assolutamente anche per mio marito, nel senso se fosse lui ad avermi tradito e se ne andasse........
Staccati un pochino dall'idea che hai delle persone e del loro vissuto e leggi quello che scrivono ne potrebbe nascere una discussione interessante


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando capirai che non parlo di me ma in generale sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> Quello che ho scritto varrebbe assolutamente anche per mio marito, nel senso se fosse lui ad avermi tradito e se ne andasse........
> Staccati un pochino dall'idea che hai delle persone e del loro vissuto e leggi quello che scrivono ne potrebbe nascere una discussione interessante


e come cazzo faccio a slegare le risposte che dai te, per es. dalla tua situazione contingente?

ma sai che c'hai proprio na' bella capoccia...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e come cazzo faccio a slegare le risposte che dai te, per es. dalla tua situazione contingente?
> 
> ma sai che c'hai proprio na' bella capoccia...



Facciamo che siamo al festival delle assurdità ....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Chi mi fa un riasssunto delle stronzate? ops del 3D, me son scordato, scusatemi.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riasssunto delle stronzate? ops del 3D, me son scordato, scusatemi.



Dire o non dire questo è il problema:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Facciamo che siamo al festival delle assurdità ....


Il tuo post invece m'e' piaciuto e me so' pure meravigliato...

lo confesso...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il tuo post invece m'e' piaciuto e me so' pure meravigliato...
> 
> lo confesso...
> 
> ahahahah




E se lo dice ex, io ci credo.

Marò immagino ex che non capisce se son serio oppure no.

Sono serio ex.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e come cazzo faccio a slegare le risposte che dai te, per es. dalla tua situazione contingente?
> 
> ma sai che c'hai proprio na' bella capoccia...


a me non sembra affatto complicato....Io riesco a non farmi influenzare da quello che so di una persona se fa un discorso in generale...probabilmente per te non è così semplice...è un limite ma tranquillo anch'io ne ho molti:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me non sembra affatto complicato....Io riesco a non farmi influenzare da quello che so di una persona se fa un discorso in generale...probabilmente per te non è così semplice...è un limite ma tranquillo anch'io ne ho molti:mrgreen:


e secondo te io me faccio pija' pe' fesso da te?

ma a chi la racconti cocca bella?...

o pensi che siano tutti come chi sta parcheggiato a casa tua?

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e secondo te io me faccio pija' pe' fesso da te?
> 
> ma a chi la racconti cocca bella?...
> 
> ...



Mi sembrava di averti chiesto una cortesia...mi rammarica capire che quando vuoi ti sforzi di non capire.....peccato. Chiudo qui.......


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di averti chiesto una cortesia...mi rammarica capire che quando vuoi ti sforzi di non capire.....peccato. Chiudo qui.......


ma co' te la cortesia e' da evitare...

sta' scritto pure sulle istruzioni...

Agitare prima dell'uso...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Ora io capisco che, ( si vabbè io capire :mrgreen: ) Ok ricomincio daccapo, ma la smettete di discutere e non arrivare a nulla :mrgreen:


----------



## fightclub (12 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


[video=youtube;gmy2BJhBF2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmy2BJhBF2Q[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> jon e minerva, ma che differenza c'è fra dire: "gli dò un calcio nel culo" oppure mettere una gift con un omino che dà un calcio nel sedere, e dire "faccio passare un biplano con la scritta"?
> sono paradossi, non credo ci sia da prendere alla lettera ogni singola espressione.
> 
> nel mio paradosso c'è, beninteso, la volontà di chiarire a chiunque me lo chieda come stanno le cose, con sincerità.
> ...


un due tre prova firma...ecco l'omino con il gif...
si so che sono un paradosso ai tuoi occhi...
perdonami...

Le vie per dire la verità sono infinite...
Perchè ogni verità è parziale no? E non esiste quella assoluta...miao miao micio micio...tanti baci...


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> un due tre prova firma...ecco l'omino con il gif...
> si so che sono un paradosso ai tuoi occhi...
> perdonami...
> 
> ...


ma conte...che firma hai:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma conte...che firma hai:unhappy:


ma da 'no svalvolato che t'aspetti se non cose da svalvolato?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece concordo tantissimo su questo.potrei anche odiare il padre ma, pensando a loro , cercherei di salvaguardare una figura fondamentale per la crescita sana ed equilibrata che li attende.


Anche perchè psicologia spicciola docet eh?
Quante volte il figlio si attacca al genitore alienato attaccando il genitore alienante?

Visto accadere sotto i miei occhi eh?
Criticare l'altro genitore davanti a un figlio è sempre un boomerang...

Fai la prova e poi mi dici...
Tu prova a parlare male di tuo marito a tua figlia...

Scoprirai che tua figlia vede tuo marito con altri occhi...
Che non sono mai i tuoi...no?

Pensiamo ai meccanismi che portano inconsciamente certe persone a scegliersi un partner che assomiglia al genitore di sesso opposto...

Quante volte una figlia di uno che ha dipendenze si mette con persone che hanno dipendenze?

Ste cose sono elementari.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè adesso sei tu che modifichi il discorso e non è da te.
> Stavamo parlando di dire ai figli che il coniuge ha tradito.
> Sono a favore delle famiglie allargate. Sicuramente non direi ai miei figli, che già devono superare il trauma di un divorzio che ho un altro o che papà ha un'altra. Ci sono tempi e modi e l' "inserimento" di una nuova persona nella loro vita può aspettare il tempo di vederli sereni ed essere assolutamente graduale
> Di certo non mi sembra una buona idea dire ai miei figli papà lascia la mamma perchè ama un'altra. Mi immagino la splendida accoglienza che riserverebbero a questa persona.



Grande
E come vedi non sta più ridendo...
Segno che le cartucce sono esaurite...
Ma vorrei vedere io Stermy che qualcuno gli dicesse...
To mare putana...cosa capita eh?

Perchè in buona sostanza è lì che punta lui eh?
SOlo per quel morboso godere dello sfregio altrui no?

Io ho serissimi dubbi che un figlio accolga una nuova persona di buon grado...
Non è tanto vedere papi o mami con un'altra persona vicino...è vedere una persona che occupa il posto riservato da sempre dentro di loro al genitore eh?

Facile poi dirsi...
Sono bambini si adatteranno...

Mah...
Hanno diversi modi i bambini per fartela pagare e anche molto salata...

Esempio?
Reagiscono con atteggiamenti autolesionistici.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E chi modifica il discorso?...
> 
> ho solo fatto un'esempio che corroborava anzi, relativo alle famiglie allargate che co' la tua capoccia devono aspetta' le calende greche per regolarizzarsi...
> 
> ...


Guarda che non sono molte le persone a sto mondo, disposte a rovinarsi la vita per do corna eh?
Ma stai scherzando?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma  Deo Gratias che? guarda che a sentire te bisognerebbe convocare amici e parenti tutti e fare un cinema mai visto!
> Natale e Pasqua compresi!
> o ho capito male?


Lui ha un concetto di famiglia diverso dal nostro no?
Ha un concetto che puoi mutuare dal padrino no?
Sono mentalità obsolete no?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè psicologia spicciola docet eh?
> Quante volte il figlio si attacca al genitore alienato attaccando il genitore alienante?
> 
> Visto accadere sotto i miei occhi eh?
> ...


E quindi a voi sciroccati e fedifraghi ve dovemo mette sotto na campana de vetro ancora ve pija no sturbo o  le fije vanno alla ricerca e se sposano tali campioni...

a parte che te saresti da mette sotto e ripassarce sopra na' decina de vorte, io me ricordo quando in altri discorsi sostenevi che i fiji so' mejo dei genitori e quelli che vedevano da vomito i genitori embriacarse, non ripetevano tali sbaj...

te rimangi tutto mo', pajas??


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok non mi spiego.
> Tu puoi rifarti una vita da subito ma magari visto che abbiamo dei figli in comune prima di presentargli la nuova fidanzata puoi aspettare che loro abbiano il tempo di metabolizzare.
> Non è che si muore, questo è il mio parere
> Ripeto anche perchè se oggi ti separi e domani convivi quanto ci impiegano i figli a pensare che la causa della nostra separazione è quella persona e avere verso di lei l'atteggiamento sbagliato.
> Io vorrei che i miei figli accettassero la nuova compagnia di papà e credo che questo non è semplice se pensi che lei sia il motivo per cui il papà ha lasciato la mamma


Infatti le persone in genere ci vanno per gradi no?
E non via uno da casa e dentro un'altro no?
O mi sbaglio?

Vanno per gradi e tastano il terreno.
Ho l'esempio in famiglia eh?
Mio nonno vedovo con sua figlia in casa.
Mia madre non accettava?
Ok lui l'ha cacciata di casa, ma c'è da dire che lei aveva 26 anni e si sposava l'anno dopo.
Mio nonno le disse, tu sei egoista, e pensi solo a te.
Se ascolto te, poi io resto solo, e non mi va di restare senza donna per aspettare il tuo matrimonio.
QUindi, sei grande, adulta e vaccinata: arpega, che del tuo benestare non me ne frego.

Ma dato che mia figlia ha il carattere di mia madre...e io ho il carattere di mio nonno...
So che quella fu una lotta all'ultimo sangue.

Perchè mia madre disse: io non trovo giusto che tu appena seppellita la mamma ti tiri in casa subito un'altra donna, devi prima passare un certo periodo da vedovo.

E lì iniziò la guerra...
Intanto però alla faccia di mia madre...il nonno visse 27 anni di nozze con la seconda moglie.
Aveva 58 anni quando rimase vedovo.


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui ha un concetto di famiglia diverso dal nostro no?
> Ha un concetto che puoi mutuare dal padrino no?
> Sono mentalità obsolete no?


ad esse piu' precisi io ho un concetto de famija mentre a te e' piu' consono er concetto de bordello...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> segui il labiale....
> 
> N O N  H A I  C A P I T O  U N  C A Z Z O  A N C O R A  A D E S S O!!
> 
> ...



Pensa che neanche in tribunale se ne fregano del motivo per cui una coppia si separa.
Da noi in genere si stende un velo pietoso.
E se dice: " Sono andate male le cose!"
Non mi pare che nelle nostre famiglie ci sia tutta sta morbosità da comare de quartiere che contraddistingue ogni tuo post sul matrimonio e la famiglia...
Non mi stupisce che tu arrivi a sputtanare tuo cognato in un forum eh?
Segno che non riesci a farlo nel reale e ti macini tutto dentro no?

Pensa a quanto ci hai rotto i coglioni sulle storie di tuo cognato che a noi non ce ne poteve fregare de meno...

Ma ti pare?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma conte...che firma hai:unhappy:


Quella che mi ha regalato Tebe no?
Non dovrei?
A me piace ed è simpatica ai miei occhi eh?
Mica ho bisogno del tuo benestare eh? 
Voglio dire...tu non sei la mia signorina rottermaier eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono molte le persone a sto mondo, disposte a rovinarsi la vita per do corna eh?
> Ma stai scherzando?


ciao amico....hai ragione,i figli sono la prima cosa a cui pensare.ma va anche detto che qua'dentro ci sono super becchi e super cornute..che da un pezzo dovrebbero essersi separati,li'ha ragione Stermy.

at salut


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E quindi a voi sciroccati e fedifraghi ve dovemo mette sotto na campana de vetro ancora ve pija no sturbo o  le fije vanno alla ricerca e se sposano tali campioni...
> 
> a parte che te saresti da mette sotto e ripassarce sopra na' decina de vorte, io me ricordo quando in altri discorsi sostenevi che i fiji so' mejo dei genitori e quelli che vedevano da vomito i genitori embriacarse, non ripetevano tali sbaj...
> 
> te rimangi tutto mo', pajas??


No...
Ho solo detto questo...teston...
La mia amica psichiatra mi ha mostrato che non esiste nessuna relazione scientifica tra ambiente famigliare e devianza.
Da ottimi genitori e ottima eduzazione può nascere il peggior delinquente e da ambienti molto disadattati ottime persone.

Infatti se io ho mio padre alcoolizzato, posso decidere di essere una persona totalmente diversa da lui.

A me sembra che i figli abbiano una loro personalità, indipendente da quella dei genitori...

A 8 anni mi pare si riconoscano come individui, poi con l'adolescenza...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Altrimenti come spieghi che da una famiglia di rigidissimi costumi è nato un dissoluto come me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella che mi ha regalato Tebe no?
> Non dovrei?
> A me piace ed è simpatica ai miei occhi eh?
> *Mica ho bisogno del tuo benestare eh?
> *Voglio dire...tu non sei la mia signorina rottermaier eh?


come no? hai fatto domanda?
bertelliiii


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao amico....hai ragione,i figli sono la prima cosa a cui pensare.ma va anche detto che qua'dentro ci sono super becchi e super cornute..che da un pezzo dovrebbero essersi separati,li'ha ragione Stermy.
> 
> at salut


Beh mio caro 
Ocio a tua moglie allora eh?
Pensa a quando ti becca eh?
Non le piacerà scoprirsi super cornuta eh?

E magari ti rende anche te super becco...

Pensa a tua moglie che dice ai tuoi figli che sei un porcon donnaiolo...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no? hai fatto domanda?
> bertelliiii


:dorme::dorme::dorme:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mio caro
> Ocio a tua moglie allora eh?
> Pensa a quando ti becca eh?
> Non le piacerà scoprirsi super cornuta eh?
> ...


fan culo Contin del Gufaiolo.....
non mi becca..perche'non pensa che uno che lo fa tutte le sere o quasi,possa pensare anche ad altro..
poi in questo momento sn a secco..sai una e'ancora al suo paese..l'altra se fosse una detenuta sarebbe piu'libera...
infine amico mio,come dovresti sapere..sono moltoooo difficile...quindi


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fan culo Contin del Gufaiolo.....
> non mi becca..perche'non pensa che uno che lo fa tutte le sere o quasi,possa pensare anche ad altro..
> poi in questo momento sn a secco..sai una e'ancora al suo paese..l'altra se fosse una detenuta sarebbe piu'libera...
> infine amico mio,come dovresti sapere..sono moltoooo difficile...quindi


Senti ti parlo chiaro.
Sei mai stato nella testa di una donna? NO,
Fidati nessun uomo neanche dopo 100 anni di matrimonio:
SA cosa pensa sua moglie.
Sappilo cornoforo di romagna...
Neanche Dio lo sa...
e menchemeno satana...

Stai attento a non farti fregare...
E impara a ragionare così...
Se il tuo cervello ti dice mia moglie pensa A...
Ricordati che hai serie probabilità che lei pensi B...

Ricordati
Per loro è facilissimo beccarci...
Hanno il sesto senso...
Il terrificante prurito al naso...

Se si mette in testa che hai un'altra
Ti conviene trovarla e averla
altrimenti non mollerà finchè non ammetterai di avere una...

Se una moglie arriva a dirti...
Sento che hai un'altra...

La sorte è segnata.
Nessuno è tornato indietro!


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :dorme::dorme::dorme:


che fai, dormi?
questo forum non è un albergo, sgombrareee


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ti parlo chiaro.
> Sei mai stato nella testa di una donna? NO,
> Fidati nessun uomo neanche dopo 100 anni di matrimonio:
> SA cosa pensa sua moglie.
> ...


senti amico una tornera'tra qualche gg,e con mio grande pianto per l''ammmoooorrre''perduto(ahhhhha)la storia finira',non c'e'lavoro,al massimo  ad ottobre torna giu'.Per sempre.
la seconda posto che la veda....e'indecisa..e magari sara'bolla di sapone...per fortuna non pratico quella squallida cosa di vedersi una volta alla settimana,come un secondo matrimonio.
Se ne deduce che solo uno sfigato potrebbe essere beccato,,tipo quello che ''se mi casca l'usel per terra..mi rimbalza nel c....o''
e io non lo sono di certo.
scio' gufastro-----


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Ho solo detto questo...teston...
> La mia amica psichiatra mi ha mostrato che non esiste nessuna relazione scientifica tra ambiente famigliare e devianza.
> Da ottimi genitori e ottima eduzazione può nascere il peggior delinquente e da ambienti molto disadattati ottime persone.
> ...


Magari il figlio di padre alcolizzato non berrà o maltratterà la moglie, ma dovrà lavorare molto per trovare un equilibrio da adulto


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Magari il figlio di padre alcolizzato non berrà o maltratterà la moglie, ma dovrà lavorare molto per trovare un equilibrio da adulto


Beh sai gli uomini con le palle, in genere non si nascondono dietro il concetto, ah ma io ho avuto un'infanzia infelice...
Per molti un'infanzia infelice rafforza il carattere...piuttosto di un viziato bambinone fragile è meglio chi ha mostrato di saper far fronte a certi disagi...


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece concordo tantissimo su questo.potrei anche odiare il padre ma, pensando a loro , cercherei di salvaguardare una figura fondamentale per la crescita sana ed equilibrata che li attende.


senz'altro è un punto di vista condivisibile se non esce fuori niente oltre le mura domestiche.
ma qui, tutto il discorso non è partito da: se gli altri chiedono o se si accorgono che c'è qualcosa che non va?
perchè se chiedono (parenti, amici, genitori) io direi le cose come stanno, cioè la verità, non potrei mai accollarmi anche la fresponsabilità fifty-fifty della separazione e/o tradimento.
è un'ingiustizia insopportabile. 
fra l'altro mia mamma mi ha sempre detto: ti dirò sempre la verità, per quanto dura possa essere, perchè così saprai che di tua mamma ti puoi sempre fidare.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> senz'altro è un punto di vista condivisibile se non esce fuori niente oltre le mura domestiche.
> ma qui, tutto il discorso non è partito da: se gli altri chiedono o se si accorgono che c'è qualcosa che non va?
> perchè se chiedono (parenti, amici, genitori) io direi le cose come stanno, cioè la verità, non potrei mai accollarmi anche la fresponsabilità fifty-fifty della separazione e/o tradimento.
> è un'ingiustizia insopportabile.
> fra l'altro mia mamma mi ha sempre detto: ti dirò sempre la verità, per quanto dura possa essere, perchè così saprai che di tua mamma ti puoi sempre fidare.


Quando la crisi conduce ad un percorso di recuperabilità e miglioramento, è essenziale che i problemi restino all'interno delle mura domestiche. Nel senso che non è necessario allargare la frittata.

Se c'è qualcosa che ancora non va, credimi, il problema del portare a conoscenza i parenti dello stato delle cose è un problema sicuramente secondario. Non tento di confutarti, sono abbastanza d'accordo col tuo punto di vista. Penso però che, se la crisi è destinata a rientrare (solitamente lo si capisce abbastanza presto, nonostante gli effetti collaterali che tutti conosciamo), tenere gli altri fuori dal problema può essere, anzi, è la scelta migliore.

Sono i casi in cui la verità a tutti i costi sarebbe inutile e deleteria. Se un parente (per me gli amici non sapranno mai delle mie cose private, ma io ho un concetto dell'amicizia limitato) chiede come stai, lo fa perchè si preoccupa per te. Ma dal momento che lo coinvolgi quel parente, che si presuppone ti voglia bene, assume le tue preoccupazioni. Bell'affare, dato che sicuramente meno di te è in grado di risolvere la questione. Quindi il risultato sarà quello di aver alimentato ed allargato le sue preoccupazioni, mentre tu inconsciamente avrai soddisfatto il tuo desiderio di rivalsa in nome della decantata verità.

Se per ipotesi mia madre mi chiedesse cosa c'è che non va, io non avrei problemi a nasconderle qualcosa che potrebbe turbarla.

Ma dipende anche dai casi, se sono intenzionato a conservare la mia situazione famigliare capisco che questo equilibrio si estende anche agli altri miei parenti più stretti. Se riesco a non comprometterlo tengo tutti allo scuro di tutto.

Altrimenti se sono intenzionato a separarmi so anche che a tempo debito dovrò dare delle spiegazioni ai miei cari per recuperare, almeno in parte, la loro serenità. Ma è normale, nemmeno a dirlo...un po' come ora FC si appresta nel migliore dei modi ad informare i figli dei cambiamenti futuri.

Questi casi non possono avere una risoluzione univoca, ci si muove a seconda delle situazioni. Ma se coinvolgi inutilmente altre persone nei tuoi problemi per me, l'ho detto, sei un debole. E la verità, come tutte le cose, non assume più un valore assoluto, ma relativo alle tue intenzioni. Ecco perchè eventuali azioni plateali le ritengo scomposte, perchè dipendono dalla propria consapevolezza. Il fatto che poi si rivelino solo dei pensieri o semplici intenzioni destinate a spegnersi non mi fa cambiare idea sulla persona che li esprime.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> senz'altro è un punto di vista condivisibile se non esce fuori niente oltre le mura domestiche.
> ma qui, tutto il discorso non è partito da: se gli altri chiedono o se si accorgono che c'è qualcosa che non va?
> perchè se chiedono (parenti, amici, genitori) io direi le cose come stanno, cioè la verità, non potrei mai accollarmi anche la fresponsabilità fifty-fifty della separazione e/o tradimento.
> è un'ingiustizia insopportabile.
> *fra l'altro mia mamma mi ha sempre detto: ti dirò sempre la verità, per quanto dura possa essere, perchè così saprai che di tua mamma ti puoi sempre fidare*.


Tesla, la filosofia di tua mamma è anche un po' la mia 

Anch'io con i miei figli cerco di essere sincera per quello che riguarda me. Ma confermo che è dura. E' dura per loro, certo. Ma è dura anche per una madre fronteggiare la rabbia, la delusione, la tristezza di un figlio.
Io sto facendo una fatica immensa. Non pensavo fosse tanto difficile.

La cosa positiva è che si parla molto e si rielabora insieme. Ma per quanto i miei figli siano abituati a parlare, tanto di ciò che provano passa attraverso momenti di opposizione e di sfida che a volte mi feriscono profondamente.


----------



## fightclub (14 Settembre 2012)

famiglia informata
appartamento fermato
work in progress

e tutto sul filo di lana dei 10 anni di matrimonio.....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> famiglia informata
> appartamento fermato
> work in progress
> 
> e tutto sul filo di lana dei 10 anni di matrimonio.....


In bocca al lupo... Sei la dimostrazione che le cose si fanno e si ottengono anche senza fare gli oranghi...


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo... Sei la dimostrazione che le cose si fanno e si ottengono anche senza fare gli oranghi...



quoto:up:

fight è un grande


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> famiglia informata
> appartamento fermato
> work in progress
> 
> e tutto sul filo di lana dei 10 anni di matrimonio.....


Non hai avuto altra scelta. Trovo la tua storia lacerante sotto molti aspetti. A partire dall'impassibilità di tua moglie. Certo è che pur sforzandoti non avresti potuto fare diversamente. Ti sei ripreso quanto potevi.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> famiglia informata
> appartamento fermato
> work in progress
> 
> e tutto sul filo di lana dei 10 anni di matrimonio.....


in bocca al lupo Fight! ti ammiro davvero per come stai gestendo la cosa! 



farfalla ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo... Sei la dimostrazione che le cose si fanno e si ottengono anche senza fare gli oranghi...




quoto!


----------



## fightclub (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non hai avuto altra scelta. Trovo la tua storia lacerante sotto molti aspetti. *A partire dall'impassibilità di tua moglie*. Certo è che pur sforzandoti non avresti potuto fare diversamente. Ti sei ripreso quanto potevi.


non la invidio
sta subendo la situazione
e annaspa


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> non la invidio
> sta subendo la situazione
> e annaspa


Pensavo proprio alla sua situazione. Mah...l'evolvere della storia mi ha mostrato una donna cieca. Potrei dire peggio per lei, ma preferisco ritenerla semplicemente "incapace", nel senso più comprensivo del termine.

Ricordo ancora quando raccontavi del giorno in cui vostro figlio porta la pagella a casa è, soddisfatto, chiede un abbraccio di gruppo che lei diserta con una scusa. Di certo tu hai fatto tutto quello che dovevi e potevi. L'epilogo, nonostante tutto, è più che dignitoso.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

apprezzo questo.ragionando da madre che ha sempre tenuto ad avere un rapporto di grande trasparenza con la figlia ..penso che comunque privilegierei la sua serenità andando contro anche a questo pincipio se fosse il caso.





tesla ha detto:


> senz'altro è un punto di vista condivisibile se non esce fuori niente oltre le mura domestiche.
> ma qui, tutto il discorso non è partito da: se gli altri chiedono o se si accorgono che c'è qualcosa che non va?
> perchè se chiedono (parenti, amici, genitori) io direi le cose come stanno, cioè la verità, non potrei mai accollarmi anche la fresponsabilità fifty-fifty della separazione e/o tradimento.
> è un'ingiustizia insopportabile.
> fra l'altro mia mamma mi ha sempre detto:* ti dirò sempre la verità, per quanto dura possa essere, perchè così saprai che di tua mamma ti puoi sempre fidare*.


----------



## fightclub (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Pensavo proprio alla sua situazione. Mah...l'evolvere della storia mi ha mostrato una donna cieca. Potrei dire peggio per lei, ma preferisco ritenerla semplicemente "incapace", nel senso più comprensivo del termine.
> 
> Ricordo ancora quando raccontavi del giorno in cui vostro figlio porta la pagella a casa è, soddisfatto, chiede un abbraccio di gruppo che lei diserta con una scusa. Di certo tu hai fatto tutto quello che dovevi e potevi. L'epilogo, nonostante tutto, è più che dignitoso.


invece io che la conosco bene, anzi direi "il giusto" direi che il suo atteggiamento è di orgoglio estremo: "io non ti ho mica ammazzato, perchè me la devi fare pagare così cara? a me? io non devo chiedere scusa eh! i problemi c'erano anche prima del tradimento"
ecco per me lei è ancora ferma lì, forse per recuperare il nostro rapporto lei aveva bisogno di più tempo ma io mi stavo letteralmente spegnendo e non ho più avuto le forze emotive di proseguire su quella strada
mi sono dato un  calcinculo e sono ripartito per la mia strada


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> invece io che la conosco bene, anzi direi "il giusto" direi che il suo atteggiamento è di orgoglio estremo: "io non ti ho mica ammazzato, perchè me la devi fare pagare così cara? a me? io non devo chiedere scusa eh! i problemi c'erano anche prima del tradimento"
> ecco per me lei è ancora ferma lì, forse per recuperare il nostro rapporto lei aveva bisogno di più tempo ma io mi stavo letteralmente spegnendo e non ho più avuto le forze emotive di proseguire su quella strada
> mi sono dato un  calcinculo e sono ripartito per la mia strada


Guarda, personalmente riuscirei ad essere comprensivo anche riguardo una posizione come la sua, con annessi e connessi.

Probabilmente però dimentica di averti freddato dicendoti, se non ricordo male, di non amarti più. Se c'è uno che ha già pagato caro sei stato prima tu. Capisco come questa cosa abbia potuto tagliarti le gambe e spento qualsivoglia entusiamo.

La tua determinazione in questo caso potrebbe sembrare troppo precipitosa dal suo punto di vista. Ma non è cosi dal tuo, proprio per quella crisi pregressa che lei stessa accusa.....ancor prima del tradimento e delle difficoltà conseguenti che per te, solo per te, hanno rincarato la dose di amarezze.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...penso che comunque privilegierei la sua serenità andando contro anche a questo pincipio se fosse il caso.


Vorrei vedere il contrario. La verità ad ogni costo assumerebbe in questo caso un concetto integralista tutt'altro che utile e altruista.

Anch'io sono per la verità, ma metterei in conto che a seconda dei casi questo scopo potrebbe non essere realizzabile o semplicemente utile.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> apprezzo questo.ragionando da madre che ha sempre tenuto ad avere un rapporto di grande trasparenza con la figlia ..penso che comunque privilegierei la sua serenità andando contro anche a questo pincipio se fosse il caso.



Quoto


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> apprezzo questo.ragionando da madre che ha sempre tenuto ad avere un rapporto di grande trasparenza con la figlia ..penso che comunque privilegierei la sua serenità andando contro anche a questo pincipio se fosse il caso.


Non so, da figlia lo apprezzerei se lei fosse talmente abile da non farmi capire la situazione.
Altrimenti potrei farmi idee sbagliate.


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> apprezzo questo.ragionando da madre che ha sempre tenuto ad avere un rapporto di grande trasparenza con la figlia ..penso che comunque privilegierei la sua serenità andando contro anche a questo pincipio se fosse il caso.


per dirti, quando mio padre si ammalò gravemente mi disse che non ci sarebbe stato nulla da fare.
avevo 15 anni e rimasi piuttosto traumatizzata, avrei preferito mi dicesse che non era niente di grave ecc. ecc.
però, di lì a poco poi sarebbe morto, quindi... la sua sarebbe stata una bugia a breve termine.

in realtà per qualche oscuro miracolo mio padre non morì, quindi mentre ero preparata al peggio, conoscevo la diagnosi infausta e avevo il tempo di prepararmi.... avvenne l'inimmaginabile.
da quel momento in poi mia mamma ha sempre applicato questo principio e non se ne è mai distaccata.
quando parlo con lei, so che non avrò visione distorte, di comodo, bugie bianche o nere, mi posso fidare.
provoa mia volta una certa soddisfazione ad essere una persona che non inganna, nè lei nè gli amici.
chiaramente non divido le acque, non moltiplico i pani e i pesci, non sono una santa, ma applico il principio della massima trasparenza possibile (senza essere al contempo un'imbecille).


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per dirti, quando mio padre si ammalò gravemente mi disse che non ci sarebbe stato nulla da fare.
> avevo 15 anni e rimasi piuttosto traumatizzata, avrei preferito mi dicesse che non era niente di grave ecc. ecc.
> però, di lì a poco poi sarebbe morto, quindi... la sua sarebbe stata una bugia a breve termine.
> 
> ...


Scusa tesla ma questo mi semvra una situazione diversa. Credo che in questo caso sia assolutamente necessario dire la veritá proprio per preparare al meglio i propri figli.
Sono contenta per te che comunque le cose siano andate diversamente


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa tesla ma questo mi semvra una situazione diversa. Credo che in questo caso sia assolutamente necessario dire la veritá proprio per preparare al meglio i propri figli.
> Sono contenta per te che comunque le cose siano andate diversamente



 boh, ormai ho intrapreso questa via apostolica di far capire quanto la verità ci renda liberi e non riesco più a fermarmi.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> apprezzo questo.ragionando da madre che ha sempre tenuto ad avere un rapporto di grande trasparenza con la figlia ..penso che comunque privilegierei la sua serenità andando contro anche a questo pincipio se fosse il caso.


Quello che non viene detto può filtrare comunque Minerva. E in questi casi è peggio. Perchè nel non detto può starci davvero tutto. E questo può creare ansia ai bambini.

Io non ho mai detto nulla di brutto ai bambini del loro padre. Ma voglio che sappiano come stanno le cose. Ci hanno visti e sentiti, in questi ultimi anni. E penso abbiano diritto a un dialogo sincero con noi.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so, da figlia lo apprezzerei se lei fosse talmente abile da non farmi capire la situazione.
> Altrimenti potrei farmi idee sbagliate.


Esattamente.

E credimi, un conto è separarsi per un allontanamento.
Un conto è separarsi per uno o più tradimenti. Il livello di tensione è altissimo, per quanto si cerchi di dissimulare i bambini non sono idioti.

Io ho visto l'ansia negli occhi di mia figlia. Per mesi. Ora a volte vedo la rabbia, a volte l'affetto, a volte la tristezza... qualche volta addirittura comprensione. Ma tutto si supera insieme.

Lasciare un figlio solo con tutti i suoi dubbi, invece, non fa superare niente.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> quando parlo con lei, so che non avrò visione distorte, di comodo, bugie bianche o nere, mi posso fidare.
> provoa mia volta una certa soddisfazione ad essere una persona che non inganna, nè lei nè gli amici.
> chiaramente non divido le acque, non moltiplico i pani e i pesci, non sono una santa, ma applico il principio della massima trasparenza possibile (senza essere al contempo un'imbecille).


Riquoto.

Io spero che mia figlia diventi una persona sincera e trasparente. E l'unica strada è essere una madre sincera e trasparente, credo. Si fa più fatica, certo. Ma penso ne valga la pena.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> E credimi, un conto è separarsi per un allontanamento.
> Un conto è separarsi per uno o più tradimenti. Il livello di tensione è altissimo, per quanto si cerchi di dissimulare i bambini non sono idioti.
> ...


Già.

Anche un'amica di famiglia dovette dire molte cose alla figlia. Il marito l'aveva lasciata per un'altra, non poteva mentire che era stata una decisione di entrambi, perché lui andò subito a convivere con l'altra donna e la figlia era grande abbastanza per capirlo da sola.
Di tutta le situazioni successive le disse delle cose sommarie, ma non tutto...tipo che una volta si videro con gli avvocati e il padre non chiese nemmeno della figlia, ne di vederla.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Anche un'amica di famiglia dovette dire molte cose alla figlia. Il marito l'aveva lasciata per un'altra, non poteva mentire che era stata una decisione di entrambi, perché lui andò subito a convivere con l'altra donna e la figlia era grande abbastanza per capirlo da sola.
> Di tutta le situazioni successive le disse delle cose sommarie, ma non tutto...tipo che una volta si videro con gli avvocati e il padre non chiese nemmeno della figlia, ne di vederla.


Simpatico il papi.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Simpatico il papi.


Si, molto..
Eh ma la figlia, ormai quasi 18enne, gli ha presentato il conto ultimamente...


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Ho solo detto questo...teston...
> La mia amica psichiatra mi ha mostrato che non esiste nessuna relazione scientifica tra ambiente famigliare e devianza.
> Da ottimi genitori e ottima eduzazione può nascere il peggior delinquente e da ambienti molto disadattati ottime persone.


Quello che ha detto la tua amica psichiatra è una puttanata. Gli psichiatri sono medici che hanno un infarinatura di psicologia, e affrontano il problema della sofferenza psichica da un punto di vista diverso, curando il sintomo. 

Io invece, che l'ho studiata sicuramente più di uno psichiatra la psicologia, posso dirti che l'ambiente familiare e il vissuto sono i motori più importanti dell'evoluzione psichica di una persona, i pedofili sono spesso stati a loro volta stuprati, e spesso personalità violente sono state allevate da persone violente, questo è valido in quasi ogni situazione, se i tuoi genitori non ti hanno mai picchiato, tu (molto) probabilmente non picchierai i tuoi figli. 

Quello che voglio dire è che, per quanto non ci sia una relazione di causa effetto diretta, l'ambiente dove sei cresciuto influenzerà profondamente quello che diventerai. 

Se l'ambiente familiare dove si cresce non influenzasse pesantemente lo sviluppo mentale dei bambini, ehi, i genitori non servirebbero proprio ad un cazzo, perchè tanto "Da ottimi genitori e ottima eduzazione può nascere il peggior delinquente". Che poi è un'affermazione falsa, a meno che quel delinquente non abbia scompensi neurologici gravi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Quello che ha detto la tua amica psichiatra è una puttanata. Gli psichiatri sono medici che hanno un infarinatura di psicologia, e affrontano il problema della sofferenza psichica da un punto di vista diverso, curando il sintomo.
> 
> Io invece, che l'ho studiata sicuramente più di uno psichiatra la psicologia, posso dirti che l'ambiente familiare e il vissuto sono i motori più importanti dell'evoluzione psichica di una persona, i pedofili sono spesso stati a loro volta stuprati, e spesso personalità violente sono state allevate da persone violente, questo è valido in quasi ogni situazione, se i tuoi genitori non ti hanno mai picchiato, tu (molto) probabilmente non picchierai i tuoi figli.
> 
> ...


Spiegami allora perchè io ho una personalità totalmente differente da quella dei miei fratelli.
Spiegami perchè quasi tutti i brigatisti rosso sono usciti da famiglie bene di ottima educazione e sani principici civili e morali.
Spiegami perchè in una famiglia di dieci fratelli ognuno si distinque per indole e carattere eh?

Per me: ottima famiglia ottimo individuo e pessima famiglia di sicuro nascerà un delinquente è un luogo comune del peggior becero marxismo da 4 soldi.

Ti ricordo che la scuola di specializzazione in Psichiatria dura 4 anni dopo la laurea in medicina: altro che infarinature del menga.
Mentre la laurea in medicina comporta tra i corsi complementari quello di psichiatria.
Il medico normale possiede un'infarinatura, uno specialista è una persona che oltre alla laurea in medicina possiede questa specializzazione.

Ora un psichiatra si occupa di patologie psichiche: tipo diagnosi di una depressione cura con i farmaci.
Fine della storia.

Il psicologo è una figura del tutto differente che nulla ha a che vedere con i quadri clinici.

Logos psiche
Iatria Psiche

Se hai un'infarinatura di greco cogli la differenza.

Tu puoi essere un genitore onestissimo e ritrovarti un figlio che poi ruba.

La mia amica ha solo detto che non c'è nessuna correlazione scientifica di causa ed effetto tra ambiente famigliare e comportamenti devianti.

Dove sappiamo che per essere scientifica una cosa deve produrre sempre i medesimi risultati sperimentali.
Quindi da na putana può nascere na suora, da na suora può nascere na putana e non si sa perchè.

Ma spiega perchè dalle famiglie bene sono venuti fuori persone del calibro di un Mario Moretti.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Moretti


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiegami allora perchè io ho una personalità totalmente differente da quella dei miei fratelli.
> Spiegami perchè quasi tutti i brigatisti rosso sono usciti da famiglie bene di ottima educazione e sani principici civili e morali.
> Spiegami perchè in una famiglia di dieci fratelli ognuno si distinque per indole e carattere eh?
> 
> ...


Stai parlando di cose che non conosci, e lo stai facendo con uno che invece ha passato parecchi anni a studiarle. 

1) La specializzazione in psichiatria dura cinque anni, e non quattro come hai scritto. 

2) Gli esami di psicologia che si danno a psichiatria sono tre, psicologia generale, psicologia clinica, e psicologia del lavoro, se ben mi ricordo, ovvero un infarinatura, come dicevo. 

Quello che ho scritto è che c'è una correlazione statistica molto forte fra le due cose, ovvero l'ambiente nel quale si cresce e la devianza, e se avessi letto quello che ho scritto, l'avresti capito. 
NON ho mai detto che esistono correlazioni di causa effetto, ma certamente esistono correlazioni statistiche.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so, da figlia lo apprezzerei se lei fosse talmente abile da non farmi capire la situazione.
> Altrimenti potrei farmi idee sbagliate.





tesla ha detto:


> per dirti, quando mio padre si ammalò gravemente mi disse che non ci sarebbe stato nulla da fare.
> avevo 15 anni e rimasi piuttosto traumatizzata, avrei preferito mi dicesse che non era niente di grave ecc. ecc.
> però, di lì a poco poi sarebbe morto, quindi... la sua sarebbe stata una bugia a breve termine.
> 
> ...


eliade da figlia posso capire ma una madre deve prendere decisioni che ritiene favorevoli alla serenità e all'equilibrio di un figlio..fermo restando il contatto con la realtà e altre cose del genere.
la figura del padre è piuttosto determinante e va tutelata; ovviamente senza sconvolgere la realtà.quello che non tollero è chi addirittura usa il figlio per sfogare tutti i malumori e le frustrazioni del rapporto con il marito mettendo in dubbio addirittura  l'amore che esso possa avere per lui.
verità sì, magari gli sbagli che l'uomo ha fatto ...ma rimanendo padre che lo ama.fondamentale.
la situazione di tesla è completamente diversa e prende in esame un altro tipo di approccio alla realtà..in questo caso si deve preparare il figlio a quello che ineluttabilmente avverrà...non è facile.ne so qualcosa con mio nipote che ha perso il padre per un tumore


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

ragazze il mio concetto è questo: la trasparenza sempre....ma per mia figlia sono disposta ad andare anche oltre se so di farle del bene


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> E credimi, un conto è separarsi per un allontanamento.
> Un conto è separarsi per uno o più tradimenti. Il livello di tensione è altissimo, per quanto si cerchi di dissimulare i bambini non sono idioti.
> ...


infatti i dubbi vanno sempre fugati filtrando il filtrabile , con il linguaggio giusto ma senza inutili esasperanti verità estreme.
che immagino tu abbia evitato


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Stai parlando di cose che non conosci, e lo stai facendo con uno che invece ha passato parecchi anni a studiarle.
> 
> 1) La specializzazione in psichiatria dura cinque anni, e non quattro come hai scritto.
> 
> ...


Ed esistono diverse teorie no?
La letteratura psicologica si basa sempre su teorie...
Uno spara na teoria...e gli altri gli vanno dietro...
Poi la sua teoria viene superata da un'altra ancora più bislacca...ecc..ecc..ecc..

na montagna di teorie: MA nulla di scientifico...

Proprio perchè gli umani sono uno diverso dall'altro.

Posso ritenere comunque che per uno psichiatra le psicologia sia una montagna di cazzate...

Se io ritenessi di dover parlare con qualcuno...
L'unica persona da cui andrei è Andreoli...
[video=youtube;XoKDpZmVHFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoKDpZmVHFc&feature=related[/video]

Per me gli psicologi sono bravissimi a metterti davanti ai tuoi problemi...però poi non sanno darti la soluzione...
A sto punto è solo un parlarsi attorno e addosso...
Penso che persone come Crepet o Morelli abbiano contribuito in maniera molto fattiva a impiantare seghe mentali in menti già fragili e confuse...

Io vado per le spicce...
Vorrei sapere da Morelli o Crepet...
Come mai tutti gli italiani che erano bambini durante la seconda guerra mondiale e hanno passato l'infanzia sotto le bombe...non sono tutti dei depressi cronici...ma anzi hanno ricostruito la nostra nazione.


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti i dubbi vanno sempre fugati filtrando il filtrabile , con il linguaggio giusto ma senza inutili esasperanti verità estreme.
> che immagino tu abbia evitato


Non ho detto ai miei figli che il papá mi ha tradito, nè che io ho avuto altri uomini. Ho sempre cercato di parlare del papá in termini corretti, agevolando il loro rapporto con lui. Ma nel momento in cui il loro padre ha cercato di farmi passare per quella che ha distrutto la famiglia, ho spiegato loro che gli errori li ha fatti anche lui, che anch'io ho sofferto e che non mi sono svegliata un mattino decidendo di sfasciare tutto. Penso sia giusto che i miei figli capiscano che la loro madre non è impazzita da un giorno all'altro e che il loro padre non si è allontanato da casa per un mio capriccio.

Ora mio marito è più lucido e anche se ha dei momenti in cui è molto geloso, vedo che cerca di collaborare e tutto sommato abbiamo un rapporto civile e corretto.

Per il resto, mia figlia è una bambina che fa molte domande e vuole delle risposte. E si arrabbia quando si accorge che le risposte sono evasive o poco oneste. Le ho promesso che non la prenderó in giro ed è quello che cerco di fare. Mi costa fatica, sarebbe più facile non farlo, ma lo faccio. Spero che sia la strada giusta. Vedremo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho detto ai miei figli che il papá mi ha tradito, nè che io ho avuto altri uomini. Ho sempre cercato di parlare del papá in termini corretti, agevolando il loro rapporto con lui. *Ma nel momento in cui il loro padre ha cercato di farmi passare per quella che ha distrutto la famiglia*, ho spiegato loro che gli errori li ha fatti anche lui, che anch'io ho sofferto e che non mi sono svegliata un mattino decidendo di sfasciare tutto. Penso sia giusto che i miei figli capiscano che la loro madre non è impazzita da un giorno all'altro e che il loro padre non si è allontanato da casa per un mio capriccio.
> 
> Ora mio marito è più lucido e anche se ha dei momenti in cui è molto geloso, vedo che cerca di collaborare e tutto sommato abbiamo un rapporto civile e corretto.
> 
> Per il resto, mia figlia è una bambina che fa molte domande e vuole delle risposte. E si arrabbia quando si accorge che le risposte sono evasive o poco oneste. Le ho promesso che non la prenderó in giro ed è quello che cerco di fare. Mi costa fatica, sarebbe più facile non farlo, ma lo faccio. Spero che sia la strada giusta. Vedremo.


mi dispiace, avevo capito foste in pieno accordo nel cercare di tutelarli al meglio. brutto tiro mancino


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dispiace, avevo capito foste in pieno accordo nel cercare di tutelarli al meglio. brutto tiro mancino


In teoria sì. Nella pratica mio marito ha sofferto molto la mia decisione di lasciarlo. Poi il fatto di essere sempre stata onesta anche con lui, di non avergli nascosto nulla, mi ha reso più vulnerabile.

Nei momenti di sofferenza mi ha colpito senza pensare troppo, senza luciditá.

Oggi devo dire che è molto più ragionevole e sta cercando di rimediare. Almeno così mi pare.
Non è una situazione facile comunque.


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dispiace, avevo capito foste in pieno accordo nel cercare di tutelarli al meglio. brutto tiro mancino



quello che ha scritto Sole è il motivo percui io sarei sempre franca.
non mi aspetterei grande sportività da chi ha quel bel pedigree, capisci? il comportamento di suo marito conferma la mia teoria.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

come marito e uomo senz'altro. e magari sto dicendo le stesse cose di sole , nel senso che le cose che ha spiegato per essere sincera le ha filtrate con buon senso ed equilibrio tutelando (lo so, sono monotona) l'idea dell'amore che lui ha per loro comunque





tesla ha detto:


> quello che ha scritto Sole è il motivo percui io sarei sempre franca.
> non mi aspetterei grande sportività da chi ha quel bel pedigree, capisci? il comportamento di suo marito conferma la mia teoria.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In teoria sì. Nella pratica mio marito ha sofferto molto la mia decisione di lasciarlo. Poi il fatto di essere sempre stata onesta anche con lui, di non avergli nascosto nulla, mi ha reso più vulnerabile.
> 
> Nei momenti di sofferenza mi ha colpito senza pensare troppo, senza luciditá.
> 
> ...


ci credo


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2012)

Quindi in certi casi sarebbe meglio recitare la verità nuda e cruda.

In altri sarebbe meglio camuffarla o ometterla.

Se stabiliamo che certe situazioni a volte "devono" essere trattate secondo i casi di cui sopra, capiamo che lo facciamo sempre per cause di forza maggiore. Il denominatore comune a tutte le situazioni è la ricerca del miglior compromesso tra la forma di verità che decidiamo di proporre e il risultato che riteniamo giusto. E' chiaro che prendere una simile decisione si fa con l'ottica di chi crede di poter proteggere la persona interessata.

Mio padre si ammalò di tumore, conoscendolo profondamente inizialmente glielo nascondemmo imputando il suo malessere ad una malattia minore. Analizzando il problema capimmo che sarebbe morto. Modificammo la verità un'altra volta, seppe che la sua malattia era più grave di quello che si pensava ma anche che fortunatamente era curabile. Morì dopo qualche mese, ma aveva avuto il tempo di capire quale sarebbe stata la sua sorte. 

Si parlava molto, ma lui, che aveva capito, non ci disse mai cosa aveva compreso e aspettava realmente. Mentre noi proteggevamo lui, lui faceva lo stesso con noi. Nessuno diceva la verità, ma tutti eravamo impegnati a fare qualcosa di più per l'altro che fosse qualcosa di più che la semplice verità.

Ancora oggi, non tanto per me che sono abituato a ragionare in modo anticonvenzionale, chi dall'esterno ha vissuto quella storia ricorda principalmente la dignità di un uomo che in punto di morte si preoccupava per gli altri.

La verità, come tutte le cose, non è qualcosa di assoluto. Nasconde anch'essa i suoi lati negativi. Ma è bene che non sia un'arma pilotata da intenzioni poco nobili o poco consapevoli. Forse la verità soddisfa l'inconscio bisogno di assoluto e purezza delle persone, quasi fosse una fede. Per me è solo una sfaccettatura.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi in certi casi sarebbe meglio recitare la verità nuda e cruda.
> 
> In altri sarebbe meglio camuffarla o ometterla.
> 
> ...


ma sai che è interessante questa riflessione? ci devo pensare


----------



## Leda (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che è interessante questa riflessione? ci devo pensare


La penso come Jon  

Jon sei stato bravissimo a sintetizzare il concetto in una riga sola :up:


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> La penso come Jon
> 
> Jon sei stato bravissimo a sintetizzare il concetto in una riga sola :up:


Grazie Leda.


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che è interessante questa riflessione? ci devo pensare


Quando avrai finito di pensare, mi illumini?


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2012)

mi piacerebbe capire perchè qualcuno ha rubinato il mio intervento, cosa c'era scritto di male?
il mio pensiero era:

"ci mancherebbe soltanto che Sole perdesse la stima dei suoi figli per colpa di un padre che si è comportato male (in modo egoista) e che davanti a loro ha fatto anche la vittima, portando acqua al suo mulino"

cosa c'è di poco chiaro e/o sbagliato?


----------



## erab (18 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe capire perchè qualcuno ha rubinato il mio intervento, cosa c'era scritto di male?
> il mio pensiero era:
> 
> "ci mancherebbe soltanto che Sole perdesse la stima dei suoi figli per colpa di un padre che si è comportato male (in modo egoista) e che davanti a loro ha fatto anche la vittima, portando acqua al suo mulino"
> ...


sei incappata in una faida che con il tuo intervento non c'entra nulla, se non per il soggetto citato.

stai bassa, tieni l'elmetto e non uscire dalla trincea che qua sparano!


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> sei incappata in una faida che con il tuo intervento non c'entra nulla, se non per il soggetto citato.
> 
> stai bassa, tieni l'elmetto e non uscire dalla trincea che qua sparano!





ahhh ecco siccome stimo Sole, mi prendo una fucilata di rubino 
la trincea non fa per me 

:aereo:


----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Grazie Leda.


Prego, non c'è di che!

Però mi sono resa conto di aver scritto una caxxata: la frase sulla quale concordo è quella che Minerva ha evidenziato in neretto. Quindi, in pratica, io non la penso come te. Questo non toglie che tu sia stato bravissimo a sintetizzare


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2012)

ripeto a chi continua a rubinarmi che STIMO SOLE 

coniglio, il rubino adagiatelo fra le chiappe


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ripeto a chi continua a rubinarmi che STIMO SOLE
> 
> coniglio, *il rubino adagiatelo fra le chiappe*


:rotfl:


Mi sono rotolata... grazie Tesla. Per la stima e perchè farmi ridere ultimamente qui sopra è un'impresa... ci siete riuscite solo tu e Minerva fino ad ora


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ripeto a chi continua a rubinarmi che STIMO SOLE
> 
> coniglio, il rubino adagiatelo fra le chiappe


grande! mi spiace solo di non poterti smeraldare!


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Prego, non c'è di che!
> 
> Però mi sono resa conto di aver scritto una caxxata: la frase sulla quale concordo è quella che Minerva ha evidenziato in neretto. Quindi, in pratica, io non la penso come te. Questo non toglie che tu sia stato bravissimo a sintetizzare


Avevo capito che ti riferivi alla frase, non avevo capito che la rilevavi nell'altro senso. Quindi la ritieni valida in senso positivo, contrariamente a me.

Esistono casi in cui la verità non può essere rivelata? Personalmente sento che ci sono persone a cui non mentirei mai, ma so anche che non è detto che riesca a mantenere inalterato questo proposito.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti riferivi alla frase, non avevo capito che la rilevavi nell'altro senso. Quindi la ritieni valida in senso positivo, contrariamente a me.
> 
> *Esistono casi in cui la verità non può essere rivelata? *Personalmente sento che ci sono persone a cui non mentirei mai, ma so anche che non è detto che riesca a mantenere inalterato questo proposito.


sì, altrochè
ci sono segreti che è meglio portarsi nella tomba, secondo me


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Esistono casi in cui la verità non può essere rivelata? Personalmente sento che ci sono persone a cui non mentirei mai, ma so anche che non è detto che riesca a mantenere inalterato questo proposito.


ci sono situazioni in cui detesto sapere una cosa e mi viene chiesta, se questa cosa lede in qualche modo una terza persona.
in quel caso lì, non so veramente cosa fare. 
far finta di non sapere è un modo di mentire, dirla è tradire un segreto.


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, altrochè
> ci sono segreti che è meglio portarsi nella tomba, secondo me


Ma vedi, come si fa a parlare di verità come valore assoluto quando nemmeno noi stessi possiamo garantirla?

Sono stato profondamente sincero a volte, altre volte no. Non posso pretendere il diritto di ricevere sempre e solo verità se nemmeno io posso fornirla a prescindere. E poi non si può nemmeno associare la verità ad onestà.

A pensare che queste considerazioni sono partite dal concetto di "sputtanamento", un circo assurdo di presunte verità.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, come si fa a parlare di verità come valore assoluto quando nemmeno noi stessi possiamo garantirla?
> 
> Sono stato profondamente sincero a volte, altre volte no. Non posso pretendere il diritto di ricevere sempre e solo verità se nemmeno io posso fornirla a prescindere. E poi non si può nemmeno associare la verità ad onestà.
> 
> A pensare che queste considerazioni sono partite dal concetto di "sputtanamento", un circo assurdo di presunte verità.


mi sembra di ricordare il paradosso di Kant:
hai presente: "il cielo stellato sopra di me, la legge morale in me"? vale a dire: la legge morale è in noi, è nota a tutti, tutti la conoscono
ebbene il paradosso era più o meno questo: un assassino chiede se la persona che vuole uccidere è nascosta in casa tua (sì, lo è), che gli rispondi? la verità? ma il tipo morirà. una balla? allora menti


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono situazioni in cui detesto sapere una cosa e mi viene chiesta, se questa cosa lede in qualche modo una terza persona.
> in quel caso lì, non so veramente cosa fare.
> far finta di non sapere è un modo di mentire, dirla è tradire un segreto.


Capita anche questo. Mi faccio sempre i cazzi miei, e sfuggo sempre da queste situazioni quando ne fiuto la possibilità.
Quindi aggiungo alle due possibilità che hai detto una terza: la renitenza.

PS: le pietre preziose solitamente si incastonano


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono situazioni in cui detesto sapere una cosa e mi viene chiesta, se questa cosa lede in qualche modo una terza persona.
> in quel caso lì, non so veramente cosa fare.
> far finta di non sapere è un modo di mentire, dirla è tradire un segreto.



lo dici e poi la uccidi!:mrgreen:

scherzi a parte, ritengo fermamente che bisogna tacere


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> lo dici e poi la uccidi!:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra di ricordare il paradosso di Kant:
> hai presente: "il cielo stellato sopra di me, la legge morale in me"? vale a dire: la legge morale è in noi, è nota a tutti, tutti la conoscono
> ebbene il paradosso era più o meno questo: un assassino chiede se la persona che vuole uccidere è nascosta in casa tua (sì, lo è), che gli rispondi? la verità? ma il tipo morirà. una balla? allora menti


In questo caso si valuta il male minore, per me.

Danneggiare una persona è peggio che mentire. Se con una menzogna o un'omissione di verità so di tutelare una persona in difficoltà, mento o ometto. La cosa può non farmi stare bene con me stessa, ma è il male minore. E il risultato della mia menzogna non va a mio vantaggio, ma a vantaggio di qualcun altro.

Certo che se la menzogna o l'omissione servono solo a parare il mio fondoschiena, ecco, la cosa è ben diversa.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In questo caso si valuta il male minore, per me.
> 
> Danneggiare una persona è peggio che mentire. Se con una menzogna o un'omissione di verità so di tutelare una persona in difficoltà, mento o ometto. La cosa può non farmi stare bene con me stessa, ma è il male minore. E il risultato della mia menzogna non va a mio vantaggio, ma a vantaggio di qualcun altro.
> 
> *Certo che se la menzogna o l'omissione servono solo a parare il mio fondoschiena, ecco, la cosa è ben diversa.*


tuttavia, se si pensa che svelare una verità scomoda potrebbe non solo essere un danno per se stessi ma anche far crollare certezze in altri...
è diverso, certo, ma io ci andrei piano lo stesso

guarda, certe cose di persone a cui voglio bene, io avrei preferito non saperle mai


----------



## erab (19 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> sei incappata in una faida che con il tuo intervento non c'entra nulla, se non per il soggetto citato.
> 
> stai bassa, tieni l'elmetto e non uscire dalla trincea che qua sparano!


chiunque abbia "rubinato" il sopra quotato messaggio è pregato di leggere le regole nella firma sottostante.

Grazie


----------



## tesla (19 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Capita anche questo. Mi faccio sempre i cazzi miei, e sfuggo sempre da queste situazioni quando ne fiuto la possibilità.
> Quindi aggiungo alle due possibilità che hai detto una terza: la renitenza.
> 
> PS: le pietre preziose solitamente si incastonano


esempio pratico 
difficoltà +1000 punti

situazione di lavoro, considera che fra colleghi c'è sempre qualcuno che è un buon amico; l'amico/collega ti riferisce un particolare ipersegretissimo su un terzo collega,  amico anche lui,  ma un po' meno dell'altro.
arriva quest'ultimo e ti racconta il particolare segretissimo, poi conclude con "lo sapevi già?"
se dico SI, sgamo il primo amico/collega 
se dico NO mento al collega/un po' meno amico

terza ipotesi perdere lo sguardo nel vuoto, fissare un dato punto per lungo tempo, poi fuggire all'improvviso blaterando qualcosa di indecifrabile sui virus intestinali (vedi: renitenza)


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> esempio pratico
> difficoltà +1000 punti
> 
> situazione di lavoro, considera che fra colleghi c'è sempre qualcuno che è un buon amico; l'amico/collega ti riferisce un particolare ipersegretissimo su un terzo collega,  amico anche lui,  ma un po' meno dell'altro.
> ...


:rotfl: Tesla...aspetta che mi riprendo dallo sganasciamento.

Se capitasse a me risponerei NO probabilmente. In questo caso la renitenza non può essere contemplata (se non come dici tu  ...ancora rido).

Ma devi sapere una cosa, non ho amici che possano catapultarmi in simili circostanze. In sostanza non ho amici, solo conoscenti.
Forse non mi crederai, ma mi è già capitato di bloccare qualcuno che provasse a darmi delle informazioni o dritte su terzi o situazioni. Il più delle volte non vengo coinvolto nemmeno, riferito chiaramente a chi mi conosce e sa che non sono tipo da confidenze. Se da un lato questo mi costa fatica, in quei frangenti in cui ho bisogno di elementi per farmi l'idea di una situazione, dall'altro mi mette in una posizione di "lealtà" che diventa un muro per chiunque (a prescindere purtroppo).

Anni fa, nella mia vita reale (è il caso di specificarlo), qualcuno arrivo persino a chiedermi: "per una volta racconteresti un pettegolezzo almeno?" A parte che non ho mai avuto e usato simili materiali su cui edificare, la risposta fu "NO". Questo per dirti che la renitenza ha senso solo quando si sceglie a priori di non aderire a simili meccanismi.

Mi ribello a questo. Perchè fagocita l'altrui vita per scopi personali. Ne sono disgustato, altro che tradimento amoroso, quello è una passeggiata a confronto. Per essere me stesso però pago un caro prezzo.


----------



## tesla (19 Settembre 2012)

io invece adoro i segreti ipersegretissimi, quindi mi caccio sovente nei guai


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io invece adoro i segreti ipersegretissimi, quindi mi caccio sovente nei guai


Comprendo la curiosità.

Ma, una volta conosciuti, ritieni sempre questi segreti cosi essenziali?
Spesso sono tutt'altro che novità e soddifano temporaneamente certi desideri. In genere però sono delle banalità di cui faccio volentieri a meno.

Però se mai tu dovessi avere delle prove fondate sull'esistenza degli alieni ti pregherei di confidarmelo subito.


----------



## demoralizio (21 Settembre 2012)

Fightclub, quando hai tempo tra tutte le cose che starai facendo  aggiornaci sul tuo percorso fuori casa, su come hanno reagito i bimbi, l'appartamento, la quotidianità...

Una vigorosa pacca sulla spalla...


----------



## fightclub (22 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Fightclub, quando hai tempo tra tutte le cose che starai facendo  aggiornaci sul tuo percorso fuori casa, su come hanno reagito i bimbi, l'appartamento, la quotidianità...
> 
> Una vigorosa pacca sulla spalla...


Per ora sono ancora a casa
Se i bimbi tengono botta esco a fine ottobre
E glielo diremo un po' prima ma non troppo massimo due settimane
Intanto proseguono gli incontri con la mediatrice che sono parecchio utili anche solo per mettere ordine nei pensieri
Vorrei essere un mese avanti, è sempre più difficile per me vivere sotto lo stesso tetto

Stai però attento a capire che le situazioni sembrano simili ma ogni coppia ha il suo percorso
Io ho letto molto qui ma ho cercato di trovare la mia strada perché alla fine è la mia vita e non quella di un altro


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Per ora sono ancora a casa
> Se i bimbi tengono botta esco a fine ottobre
> E glielo diremo un po' prima ma non troppo massimo due settimane
> Intanto proseguono gli incontri con la mediatrice che sono parecchio utili anche solo per mettere ordine nei pensieri
> Vorrei essere un mese avanti, è sempre più difficile per me vivere sotto lo stesso tetto



La decisione delle due settimane, l'avete presa voi, o avete preso consiglio da qualcuno ? e se si se puoi dirlo da chi ?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Per ora sono ancora a casa
> Se i bimbi tengono botta esco a fine ottobre
> E glielo diremo un po' prima ma non troppo massimo due settimane
> Intanto proseguono gli incontri con la mediatrice che sono parecchio utili anche solo per mettere ordine nei pensieri
> ...



Immagino la pena quando pensi ai bambini.

Posso dirti solo una cosa, da madre separata. Quando mi trovavo appena prima di un cambiamento, a pensare alle conseguenze per mia figlia mi si dilaniava il cuore. 
Quando poi mi ci trovavo dentro, vedevo che nonostante le difficoltà oggettive, le cose erano meno tragiche di quello che temevo.

Da quello che dici sulla mediazione, capisco che siete concentrati proprio su come rendere meno penoso possibile il passaggio a loro. E quindi, sono rimosse una bella parte di cause per le quali una separazione è così dolorosa per i figli.

Un abbraccio, se mi posso permettere.


----------



## demoralizio (23 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Per ora sono ancora a casa
> Se i bimbi tengono botta esco a fine ottobre
> E glielo diremo un po' prima ma non troppo massimo due settimane
> Intanto proseguono gli incontri con la mediatrice che sono parecchio utili anche solo per mettere ordine nei pensieri
> ...


Sono convinto anch'io che ognuno ha la propria situazione e il proprio carattere. Però mi interessa molto questa impegnativa fase di transizione, in primis il discorso "figli".

i bimbi credi abbiano già nasato qualcosa?


----------



## fightclub (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La decisione delle due settimane, l'avete presa voi, o avete preso consiglio da qualcuno ? e se si se puoi dirlo da chi ?


il grande va in ansia prima di fare una cosa ma poi quando la deve fare non ha problemi
e alla piccola non dobbiamo creare situazioni di apprensione visto che ha solo tre anni
questa la motivazione principale
non vogliamo caricarli di ansie prima del dovuto


----------



## fightclub (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sono convinto anch'io che ognuno ha la propria situazione e il proprio carattere. Però mi interessa molto questa impegnativa fase di transizione, in primis il discorso "figli".
> 
> i bimbi credi abbiano già nasato qualcosa?


hanno babbo e mamma molto concentrati su di loro ma che sono separati in casa
qualcosa l'avranno anche capito penso ma non so fino a che punto


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> il grande va in ansia prima di fare una cosa ma poi quando la deve fare non ha problemi
> e alla piccola non dobbiamo creare situazioni di apprensione visto che ha solo tre anni
> questa la motivazione principale
> non vogliamo caricarli di ansie prima del dovuto



Capito. Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> hanno babbo e mamma molto concentrati su di loro ma che sono separati in casa
> qualcosa l'avranno anche capito penso ma non so fino a che punto


Sicuramente avranno notato qualche differenza. Probabilmente, almeno il grande, non si pronunciano.
Credo che per loro più di tutto conti un contesto pacato, sarebbero invece molto deleterie le tensioni rese manifeste da comportamenti inadeguati e deplorevoli. Non è il vostro caso.


----------



## fightclub (25 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino la pena quando pensi ai bambini.
> 
> Posso dirti solo una cosa, da madre separata. Quando mi trovavo appena prima di un cambiamento, a pensare alle conseguenze per mia figlia mi si dilaniava il cuore.
> Quando poi mi ci trovavo dentro, vedevo che nonostante le difficoltà oggettive, le cose erano meno tragiche di quello che temevo.
> ...


ecco e questo è l'altro lato della medaglia che forte o debole tutti penso provino in queste situazioni
ci si sente diversamente felici   anche nei momenti migliori perchè si sono persi parecchi punti di riferimento e a volte il proprio ombelico non basta, il pensare ai figli non basta, lo sport non basta
ci vorrebbe qualcuno con cui condividere questa sofferenza che c'è e invece si è da soli, almeno nel mio caso


----------



## fightclub (26 Settembre 2012)

oggi altro incontro con la mediatrice

è stato difficile capire come vogliamo dire tutto ai due pestiferi, decidere di dire loro che è una decisione definitiva per non lasciare false aspettative, come gestire le parole, parlare solo di marito e moglie e non di mamma e papà che non sono in discussione, capire quali potrebbero essere le domande che ci faranno e concordare le risposte per non farci trovare impreparati

e poi s'è deciso che se dovesse entrare qualcuno nelle nostre vite lo terremo fuori dalla vista dei figli per un bel po'

e alla fine m'è venuto il mal di testa, ne esco sempre a pezzi da questi incontri

una frase mi ha colpito perchè non me l'aspettavo per come si è comportata (male) da quando è scoppiato tutto sto casino
parlando della false aspettative su un nostro riavvicinamento lei salta su con una frase del tipo: "per ora non possiamo dargli false aspettative che in futuro le cose possano rientrare"
cioè "per ora"? "in futuro le cose possano rientrare"? ma sei scema?
questo è uno dei segnali che mi arrivano da lei ultimamente e che io non voglio assecondare, voglio andare fino in fondo, azzerare
altro segnale sull'affitto "ma perchè lo vuoi fare 4+4? non vuoi vedere come va prima?" accampando poi una scusa balorda
ma io la conosco e so dove voleva andare a parare


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi altro incontro con la mediatrice
> 
> è stato difficile capire come vogliamo dire tutto ai due pestiferi, decidere di dire loro che è una decisione definitiva per non lasciare false aspettative, come gestire le parole, parlare solo di marito e moglie e non di mamma e papà che non sono in discussione, capire quali potrebbero essere le domande che ci faranno e concordare le risposte per non farci trovare impreparati
> 
> ...


Tua moglie pensa che tu ti stia prendendo una vacanza mi sa....


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi altro incontro con la mediatrice
> 
> è stato difficile capire come vogliamo dire tutto ai due pestiferi, decidere di dire loro che è una decisione definitiva per non lasciare false aspettative, come gestire le parole, parlare solo di marito e moglie e non di mamma e papà che non sono in discussione, capire quali potrebbero essere le domande che ci faranno e concordare le risposte per non farci trovare impreparati
> 
> ...


Ma sei sicuro che tua moglia sia consapevole di come stanno realmente le cose?


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi altro incontro con la mediatrice
> 
> è stato difficile capire come vogliamo dire tutto ai due pestiferi, decidere di dire loro che è una decisione definitiva per non lasciare false aspettative, come gestire le parole, parlare solo di marito e moglie e non di mamma e papà che non sono in discussione, capire quali potrebbero essere le domande che ci faranno e concordare le risposte per non farci trovare impreparati
> 
> ...


Ci mancavano solo le sue frasi sibilline come se non fosse già complicato abbastanza. Tanta irresponsabilità è da brividi. 
Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e ammirazione. Forza, è dura ma quando hai a che fare con una persona immatura, l'unico modo per farla crescere è farle sbattere il naso.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ci mancavano solo le sue frasi sibilline come se non fosse già complicato abbastanza. Tanta irresponsabilità è da brividi.
> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e ammirazione. Forza, è dura *ma quando hai a che fare con una persona immatura, l'unico modo per farla crescere è farle sbattere il naso*.


Questa frase me la tatuo su tutta la schiena.

Però, può crescere o colpevolizzarti all'infinito. Vabeh, saran poi cazzi suoi


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che tua moglia sia consapevole di come stanno realmente le cose?


pare che se la stia raccontando... non si capacita di quanto accade, nonostante tutto.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi altro incontro con la mediatrice
> 
> è stato difficile capire come vogliamo dire tutto ai due pestiferi, decidere di dire loro che è una decisione definitiva per non lasciare false aspettative, come gestire le parole, parlare solo di marito e moglie e non di mamma e papà che non sono in discussione, capire quali potrebbero essere le domande che ci faranno e concordare le risposte per non farci trovare impreparati
> 
> ...


Tua moglie si sta scontrando con la realtà, forse inghiottita dai sensi di colpa (ma forse anche no). Ha davanti un UOMO, e adesso il giochino s'è rotto.

Per il discorso figli, beh, un in bocca al lupo di cuore.


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pare che se la stia raccontando... non si capacita di quanto accade, nonostante tutto.


esattamente


----------



## fightclub (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pare che se la stia raccontando... non si capacita di quanto accade, nonostante tutto.


ah ma prima o poi se ne renderà conto


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Questa frase me la tatuo su tutta la schiena.
> 
> Però, può crescere o colpevolizzarti all'infinito. Vabeh, saran poi cazzi suoi



Colpevolizza quella persona immatura che nonostante lo sbattere del naso tale rimane?

Per carità è un rischio, ma almeno se l'è tolta da torno


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Colpevolizza quella persona immatura che nonostante lo sbattere del naso tale rimane?
> 
> Per carità è un rischio, ma almeno se l'è tolta da torno


Trova la chiave del suo fallimento e della sua infelicità nell'altro, che l'ha mollata e l'ha lasciata in balia della vita.
Povera stellina...


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Trova la chiave del suo fallimento e della sua infelicità nell'altro, che l'ha mollata e l'ha lasciata in balia della vita.
> Povera stellina...



povera................


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2012)

Leggere di queste cose è davvero dura immagino i miei 3…ma se non ci sono soluzione, e mi pare di capire che lei non comprenda bene, 

se ben ricordo tu eri molto presente , ti gestivi parecchie cose dei vs bimbi portarli a scuola ecc ecc
quando sento queste cose (anche se ogni situaz è situaz a se) mi chiedo se ci separassimo noi, mio marito come caz farebbe
+ che altro i bimbi, si prenderebbe una tata fulltime
Qui discorso educazione scuola sport grava tutto sulle mie spallee loro cercando solo e smepre me anche qnd siamo in 5
Mio marito se ne dispaice ed interviene anche un po con toni forti quasi a dire lasciatela in pace
Ma a loro cuccioli credo venga spontanetoe d è comrpensibile


Cmq non so.. mi dispaice tanto perchè mi sembri  uomo equilibrato attento alla sua famiglia  che ha fatto tutto quello che poteva fare
In bocca al lupo ecco


----------



## fightclub (27 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Leggere di queste cose è davvero dura immagino i miei 3…ma se non ci sono soluzione, e mi pare di capire che lei non comprenda bene,
> 
> se ben ricordo tu eri molto presente , ti gestivi parecchie cose dei vs bimbi portarli a scuola ecc ecc
> quando sento queste cose (anche se ogni situaz è situaz a se) mi chiedo se ci separassimo noi, mio marito come caz farebbe
> ...


ci sono perchè voglio essere presente e visto che ne ho la possibilità lo faccio
per dire ho scelto i giorni dello sport per riuscire a portarli anche io
quando uscirò di casa continuerò a portarli a scuola, farò colazione con loro anche quando saranno a casa della mamma finchè ce ne sarà la possibilità

ehm ma tu mi sembra che a sto punto abbia 4 figli


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ci sono perchè voglio essere presente e visto che ne ho la possibilità lo faccio
> per dire ho scelto i giorni dello sport per riuscire a portarli anche io
> quando uscirò di casa continuerò a portarli a scuola, farò colazione con loro anche quando saranno a casa della mamma finchè ce ne sarà la possibilità
> 
> ehm ma tu mi sembra che a sto punto abbia 4 figli


Uno è grande e molto indipendente si org  da solo prende anche l aereo))

Lassa perdere in 12 anni mio amrito si è materializzato due volte credo a danza, due al calcio una al  rugby

Ok ha lavoro  impegnativo lo sooooooo

Ma da x scontato alla grandissima ste cose eh ed io lavoro pure 

Se pensoa certe notti allatta uno ecambia altro mi dico kretina 

Va bè

Sei in gamba fight molto, i tuoi bimbi hanno ottimo es davanti

Tua moglie me sa che ci perde mica poco

Mio marito ieri sera sms: se ti perdessi sarei finito, sei il centro di tutto

..mah..


----------



## fightclub (27 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno è grande e molto indipendente si org  da solo prende anche l aereo))
> 
> Lassa perdere in 12 anni mio amrito si è materializzato due volte credo a danza, due al calcio una al  rugby
> 
> ...


purtroppo anch'io nonostante tutto


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> purtroppo anch'io nonostante tutto


 
per lei? pe ri bimbi?

Se sei arrivato li pensi che non ci sia altra soluzione temo
Dici che stare distanti..non posso aiutarvi?
Cosa pensa lei? Che ne so come si giustifica cosa prova? Avrà dei sentimenti sta donna sarà xlo meno spaventata o fila tutto liscio?


----------



## fightclub (27 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> per lei? pe ri bimbi?
> 
> Se sei arrivato li pensi che non ci sia altra soluzione temo
> Dici che stare distanti..non posso aiutarvi?
> Cosa pensa lei? Che ne so come si giustifica cosa prova? Avrà dei sentimenti sta donna sarà xlo meno spaventata o fila tutto liscio?


per lei, me la ricordo una gran donna
adesso è l'ombra di quella che era: cinica e fredda, ma fredda
l'ho persa da tempo da quando è diventata diversa da quella che mi aveva fatto innamorare a prima vista
 è relativamente da poco che me ne sono reso conto
penso che sotto sotto sia la stessa ma ormai non le interessa più essere così, non ne è più capace soprattutto
fino a un po' di tempo fa se lei fosse tornata da me affrontando i problemi e magari chiedendo scusa per la cazzata che ha fatto forse sarei stato ancora interessato a riprovarci
adesso non credo
mi ha fatto stare troppo male e per troppo tempo lasciandomi solo
poi lei magari può dire lo stesso di me ma mi interessa poco


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2012)

Brutto
Mi dispiace
Chissa cosa passa in testa
Non lo so

Anche mio marito lov edo così a volte
Altre sembra sperso
Altre ancora ci rivedo qualcosa di quello che era

In bocca al lupo x tutto


----------



## fightclub (27 Settembre 2012)

st'oroscopo però mi fa morire :rotfl:

Ecco il curioso messaggio che ho ricavato dalle configurazioni astrali:  sembra sia una di quelle rare volte in cui un muro può contribuire a  unire le persone. Come? Perché? I presagi non me lo dicono. Mi informano  solo che quella che sembra una barriera alla fine potrebbe rivelarsi un  connettore. Un’influenza che in altre situazioni tenderebbe a separare,  in questo caso potrebbe favorire l’unità. Sfrutta questa anomalia,  Ariete!


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> st'oroscopo però mi fa morire :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco il curioso messaggio che ho ricavato dalle configurazioni astrali:  sembra sia una di quelle rare volte in cui un muro può contribuire a  unire le persone. Come? Perché? I presagi non me lo dicono. Mi informano  solo che quella che sembra una barriera alla fine potrebbe rivelarsi un  connettore. Un’influenza che in altre situazioni tenderebbe a separare,  in questo caso potrebbe favorire l’unità. Sfrutta questa anomalia,  Ariete!


Ma tu ci speri o non te ne frega più un cazzaccio di niente?




Ma soprattutto, è una domanda tanto di merda questa qua sopra????


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> st'oroscopo però mi fa morire :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco il curioso messaggio che ho ricavato dalle configurazioni astrali: sembra sia una di quelle rare volte in cui un muro può contribuire a unire le persone. Come? Perché? I presagi non me lo dicono. Mi informano solo che quella che sembra una barriera alla fine potrebbe rivelarsi un connettore. Un’influenza che in altre situazioni tenderebbe a separare, in questo caso potrebbe favorire l’unità. Sfrutta questa anomalia, Ariete!



Addicted to Brezsny anche tu, eh? 

Questa settimana i Gemelli spaccano 

(scusa l'OT)


----------



## fightclub (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma *tu ci speri o non te ne frega più un cazzaccio di niente?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


semplicemente non è più un'opzione, non è questione di sperarci
le cose non cascano dal cielo, se non si è in grado di cambiare le cose, di ottenerle bisogna andare avanti per la propria strada


----------



## Tebe (29 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> semplicemente non è più un'opzione, non è questione di sperarci
> le cose non cascano dal cielo, *se non si è in grado di cambiare le cose, di ottenerle bisogna andare avanti per la propria strada[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Si.


----------



## fightclub (11 Ottobre 2012)

e ormai ci siamo
tra qualche giorno parleremo coi bambini
abbiamo trovato molto velocemente l'accordo sul tempo che passeranno con ognuno e altri piccoli dettagli per il futuro
devo dire che la mediatrice ci ha dato una gran mano anche se esco dalle sue due ore parecchio stanco
lunedì consegna delle chiavi della mia nuova casa

tocca fare la lista della spesa....


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

ma queste donne sia la tua che demo..ma reazione niente
come se così dovesse andare
nonc apisco questo arrendersi accettare...
davvero

come se fossero storie già finite ben prima del fattaccio


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e ormai ci siamo
> tra qualche giorno parleremo coi bambini
> abbiamo trovato molto velocemente l'accordo sul tempo che passeranno con ognuno e altri piccoli dettagli per il futuro
> devo dire che la mediatrice ci ha dato una gran mano anche se esco dalle sue due ore parecchio stanco
> ...


Io ci sono in mezzo da poco, non ti posso dire che è una passeggiata perché non lo è.

Ti posso solo dare un consiglio: ignora il gossip e la cacofonia dall'esterno, concentrati solo sul benessere dei tuoi figli.

Ma questo lo sai anche tu 


In bocca al lupo, fight!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e ormai ci siamo
> tra qualche giorno parleremo coi bambini
> abbiamo trovato molto velocemente l'accordo sul tempo che passeranno con ognuno e altri piccoli dettagli per il futuro
> devo dire che la mediatrice ci ha dato una gran mano anche se esco dalle sue due ore parecchio stanco
> ...



Un abbraccio. Non so dirti altro.


----------



## fightclub (15 Ottobre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma queste donne sia la tua che demo..ma reazione niente
> come se così dovesse andare
> nonc apisco questo arrendersi accettare...
> davvero
> ...


e tu pensa a uno che ha vissuto con lei come si deve sentire
dopo 16 anni insieme

un blocco di ghiaccio

e lì ho deciso che non valeva più la pena stare male per lei
mi sono visto più avanti nella vota di fianco a questa persona che non è quella che conoscevo
è stato doloroso ma adesso non tornerei più indietro sulle mie decisioni


----------



## fightclub (22 Ottobre 2012)

quersto week end prove di weekend da babbo solo
lei è influenzata cadaverica a letto 
io ho fatto tutto quello che avremmo dovuto fare in 4 solo in tre
piscina, cena fuori, pranzo da amici e festa di compleanno
Thank God it's Monday


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> quersto week end prove di weekend da babbo solo
> lei è influenzata cadaverica a letto
> io ho fatto tutto quello che avremmo dovuto fare in 4 solo in tre
> piscina, cena fuori, pranzo da amici e festa di compleanno
> Thank God it's Monday


Finalmente ti puoi rilassare 

Bravo :up:


----------



## fightclub (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:
			
		

> Ti faccio una domanda cattiva.
> 
> E se tu non stessi più con tua moglie pensi potresti innamorarti ed  essere come eri prima? Nel senso che, pensi che con un'altra donna  avresti possibilità di poterti dare per come eri una volta?


mi piace questa domanda
ti rispondo di qua che non i va di parlare di me a casa d'altri 

sono diverso da quello che ero 16 anni fa quando mi sono innamorato di mia moglie
quindi non vedo perchè io non dovrei riuscire ad innamorarmi di nuovo e "darmi" diversamente a un'altra donna
che poi il panorama delle coetanee disponibili sia un po' desolante questo è un altro discorso
toccherà cercarla più giovane


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> mi piace questa domanda
> ti rispondo di qua che non i va di parlare di me a casa d'altri
> 
> sono diverso da quello che ero 16 anni fa quando mi sono innamorato di mia moglie
> ...


'stardissimo Bandiera vecchia onor di Capitano


----------



## demoralizio (24 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io ho fatto tutto quello che avremmo dovuto fare in 4 solo in tre


Ok, dai... si fa!



fightclub ha detto:


> piscina


mmmm.... da solo è decisamente impegnativo, ma ci sta...



fightclub ha detto:


> cena fuori


Ok, altre grane ma ancora nella sfera delle cose più o meno gestibili



fightclub ha detto:


> pranzo da amici


Mmmm però te le cerchi!




fightclub ha detto:


> festa di compleanno


Aiutooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Tu sei pazzo!!! :mrgreen:



fightclub ha detto:


> Thank God it's Monday


Ma ricordati... il weekend arriva quando meno te lo aspetti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In bocca al lupo fight!!!


----------



## fightclub (25 Ottobre 2012)

oggi ho fatto le pulizie di primavera nella casa che ho affittato
ho trovato un bel calendario da officina
un segno del destino? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ho fatto le pulizie di primavera nella casa che ho affittato
> ho trovato un bel calendario da officina
> un segno del destino? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e chi lo può sapere ...
l'importante è non trovare anche il proprietario del calendario:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ho fatto le pulizie di primavera nella casa che ho affittato
> ho trovato un bel calendario da officina
> *un segno del destino*? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chi può dirlo! 


ma qualcuno ha notizie di Niko????


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *chi può dirlo! *
> 
> 
> ma qualcuno ha notizie di Niko????


Che fai copi??:mexican:


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ho fatto le pulizie di primavera nella casa che ho affittato
> ho trovato un bel calendario da officina
> un segno del destino? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh, non è detto che sia un buon segno eh.

Data l'esperienza precedente ci andrei coi piedi di piombo. Però capisco che la libertà costituisca anche una una sorta di esaltazione.


----------



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> mi piace questa domanda
> ti rispondo di qua che non i va di parlare di me a casa d'altri
> 
> sono diverso da quello che ero 16 anni fa quando mi sono innamorato di mia moglie
> ...



:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ho fatto le pulizie di primavera nella casa che ho affittato
> ho trovato un bel calendario da officina
> un segno del destino? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



.....quindi con i globi malformati al posto delle tette?


:bleah:


inizio pessimo.


----------



## fightclub (26 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, non è detto che sia un buon segno eh.
> 
> Data l'esperienza precedente ci andrei coi piedi di piombo. Però capisco che la libertà costituisca anche una una sorta di esaltazione.


Ho i piedi ben piantati per terra ma mi piace anche vivere con leggerezza e col sorriso sulle labbra

Le novità in generale mi mettono di buon umore e penso che questo atteggiamento positivo non potrà che aiutare me e chi mi sta intorno e che di fatto subirà una decisione senza averne alcuna responsabilità


----------



## fightclub (26 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....quindi con i globi malformati al posto delle tette?
> 
> 
> :bleah:
> ...


Diciamo 6 mesi naturali e 6 no


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Diciamo 6 mesi naturali e 6 no


Ma per Tebe tutto quello che supera la prima misura non va bene...
io per lei sono raccapricciante.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Ottobre 2012)

ho letto qua e la
io sono situazione simile ma dall'altra parte nel senso sono la tradita

tua moglie come sta reagendo? segnali di ravvedimento? o serena diciamo così accettazione del tutto
e i bimbi? a me premono i bambini

anna


----------



## fightclub (26 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho letto qua e la
> io sono situazione simile ma dall'altra parte nel senso sono la tradita
> 
> tua moglie come sta reagendo? segnali di ravvedimento? o serena diciamo così accettazione del tutto
> ...


ok il tradito sono io
mia moglie si è dimostrata un gatto di marmo da quando è stata "beccata"
sta accettando la mia (e anche sua) decisione di separarci
come se fosse inevitable
adesso lo è ma diciamo che un sei mesi fa la porta per lei era ancora spalancata

i bambini sapranno tutto nel week end che tra inizio della scuola, incontri inevitabili con parenti e amici glielo diremo questo week end che non abbiamo impegni
e in un paio di settimane sarò fuori casa
lunedì vi dico com'è andata


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok il tradito sono io
> mia moglie si è dimostrata un gatto di marmo da quando è stata "beccata"
> sta accettando la mia (e anche sua) decisione di separarci
> come se fosse inevitable
> ...



Ciao.

Non sai quante volte mi sono straziata pensando a mia figlia, Fra.
Cioè, con tutta probabilità, lo sai benissimo.
Alcune volte avrei voluto darmi di mazza ferrata in testa per la situazione in cui io e suo padre l'abbiamo messa.

Ascoltando anche altre storie, e approfittando di quei bricioli di lucidità che mi sono concessi ora, devo dire che... c'è ben di peggio.
Ok, l'ideale di mamma e papà che si amano e stanno insieme, quello è perso. E' una sconfitta, nulla da dire. 
Ma guardando mia figlia, amatissima e seguitissima, e vedendo situazioni di quasi abbandono a due passi da casa... mi dico che la serenità e la crescita di mia figlia non sono perse.

Uff...

Oggi sono acidissima. Volevo solo dirti che con tutto quello che hai passato, credimi Fight, ti invidio. Ti invidio infinitamente la civiltà con la quale vi state separando, l'accordo sui figli.
Vivo in un incubo che si reitera ogni giorno da due anni, e non finisce mai.


----------



## fightclub (29 Ottobre 2012)

andata
abbiamo parlato coi bambini

non si rendono ancora conto bene bene
allora ci siamo messi a tavola dopo pranzo tutti e quattro
e in poche parole cerco di spiegare la situazione
case diverse un po' di tempo con me e un po' con la mamma che continueranno ad essere mamma e babbo lo stesso
che alla mattina farò sempre colazione con loro e li accompagnerò a scuola

il più grande prima dice "non capisco" per un paio di volte poi mi porta in camera sua
la piccola ci segue
"ma babbo: come quello e quello vicino a casa dei nonni?"
un'intuizione di questa estate mi ha aiutato: babbo separato col figlio ogni tanto da lui 
avevo pensato che fosse una buona idea parlargliene così sapeva come possono andare le cose
lo avevo fatto con molta naturalezza e tranquillità e il ricordo è rimasto e lui ha collegato in un secondo
nel frattempo mi dice "posso venire a stare con te?"

poi torniamo dalla sua mamma
cerchiamo di spiegare di nuovo bene come andranno le cose
che se vogliono fare domande se qualcosa non è chiaro possono venire da noi quando vogliono
poi parlo della casa che è lì vicino
così su due piedi decidiamo di andare tutti e 4 a vederla
e finiamo all'ikea tutti e 4 a comprare letto a castello materassi piumini cuscini....
lasciamo a casa mamma e piccola e io e il grande andiamo a montare il letto
e via la mamma cominciano le domande:
"ma quando non sei con noi mangi da solo?"
"ma perchè è il babbo che se ne deve andare?"
"ma se vai via tu chi viene a casa?"

alla fine a sera il letto è montato e ieri la piccola mi chiede: "possiamo andare a vedere il letto a castello nell'altra casa?"

ok il jolly letto a castello me lo sono giocato bene adesso mi sento un po' come benigni ne "la vita è bella" 

ps: comunque giovedì ci facciamo 4 giorni coi nonni noi tre e dal 5 sono fuori casa


----------



## Tuba (29 Ottobre 2012)

Che stilettate al cuore che sono queste domande dei bambini.
Lo sono per me che le ho lette, non oso immaginare per te che ti sei ritrovato a doverle sentire.


----------



## exStermy (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Che stilettate al cuore che sono queste domande dei bambini.
> Lo sono per me che le ho lette, non oso immaginare per te che ti sei ritrovato a doverle sentire.


perche' lo scoprire che c'hai le corna e' na' passeggiata de salute invece?

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Che stilettate al cuore che sono queste domande dei bambini.
> Lo sono per me che le ho lette, non oso immaginare per te che ti sei ritrovato a doverle sentire.


Ho avuto la tua stessa sensazione......


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> andata
> abbiamo parlato coi bambini
> 
> non si rendono ancora conto bene bene
> ...


E' arrivato il momento. Francamente, dopo aver seguito tutta la storia, questa è la parte che temevo di più.

Dalle domande si capisce che ancora non si rendono conto bene dei futuri meccanismi. Di certo questa introduzione a piccoli e miti passi nella nuova condizione è la cosa migliore per loro.

Mi sembra che al momento loro vedono più che altro due case aperte, che due genitori separati. O forse comprendono il vostro allontanamento ma percepiscono bene il clima di collaborazione che li rende in qualche modo sereni.

Alla fine si adatteranno come solo i bambini sanno fare, l'importante è non stressarli.

FC, hai tutta la mia solidarietà.


----------



## demoralizio (29 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> andata
> abbiamo parlato coi bambini
> 
> non si rendono ancora conto bene bene
> ...


Fight, non ricordo quanti anni hanno i tuoi bimbini... se hanno più o meno l'età dei miei preparati a attivare le antenne e a recepire i loro disagi, soprattutto se non ne parlano.
E' difficile non colpevolizzare i traditori in questi momenti, dove cazzo siete, eh? A parlare di filosofia del tradimento, di spazi persoanali, di voglia di vivere? DOVE CAZZO SIETE?
Fight (e mi ci metto in mezzo anche io) è un adulto, prende decisioni di merda anche per voi, porca d'una troia cagna. Quando sentite dire da una donna che non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta tiratele un destro in faccia, vado in galera io per voi. 

Che rabbia.

Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## fightclub (29 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Fight, non ricordo* quanti anni hanno i tuoi bimbini*... se hanno più o meno l'età dei miei preparati a attivare le antenne e a recepire i loro disagi, soprattutto se non ne parlano.
> *E' difficile non colpevolizzare i traditori in questi momenti*, dove cazzo siete, eh? A parlare di filosofia del tradimento, di spazi persoanali, di voglia di vivere? DOVE CAZZO SIETE?
> Fight (e mi ci metto in mezzo anche io) è un adulto, prende decisioni di merda anche per voi, porca d'una troia cagna. Quando sentite dire da una donna che non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta tiratele un destro in faccia, vado in galera io per voi.
> 
> ...


7 e 3
non c'è bisogno di colpevolizzare
silenzio e indifferenza a loro fanno più male, ripagata della stessa moneta
io ho scelto la mia strada, ho accettato di sotterrare l'ascia di guerra per il bene dei bambini
di annullare le occasioni di scontro
e mi ha fatto bene, non sai quanto


----------



## demoralizio (29 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> 7 e 3
> non c'è bisogno di colpevolizzare
> silenzio e indifferenza a loro fanno più male, ripagata della stessa moneta
> io ho scelto la mia strada, ho accettato di sotterrare l'ascia di guerra per il bene dei bambini
> ...


L'indifferenza è l'arma migliore che esista, ma occhio che ci sono menti criminali che non indugerebbero a usare un'arma ancora più devastante: i figli.
Davanti alla frustrazione di avere davanti un grand'uomo come te, che prende decisioni razionali e che vede avanti, ci si sente delle merde, secondo me. E delle merde non possono che combattere goffamente nei peggiori modi. E lì, lo sai anche tu, l'indifferenza è impossibile da mantenere.

Devi ancora uscire davvero di casa, io sono 3 settimane che sono via e continuo a non capirci un cazzo


----------



## fightclub (5 Novembre 2012)

ok stasera prima notte "fuori"
trasloco fatto casa sistemata

e come al solito al rientro da qualche giorno fuori lei incazzata come una iena per cosa poi!
boh
a parte l'atteggiamento nei miei confronti ma io sono grandicello
non posso sentirla dire ai figli appena tornati "ho messo tutto a posto e dopo 5 minuti che siete tornati è un casino" 
no no non si può sentire
come
io: "ti ho portato a casa l'hard disk con tutte le nostre foto e quelle dei bambini da quando sono nati, scaroicatele sul tuo portatile"
lei: "non è che poi mi si rallenta troppo il computer?":sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok stasera prima notte "fuori"
> trasloco fatto casa sistemata
> 
> e come al solito al rientro da qualche giorno fuori lei incazzata come una iena per cosa poi!
> ...



Cazzo.
Se penso che io sto ancora aspettando le foto di mia figlia neonata, e non me le da...


----------



## fightclub (5 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo.
> Se penso che io sto ancora aspettando le foto di mia figlia neonata, e non me le da...


io vivo un po' tra le nuvole
una volta che mi sono ricordato non mi aspettavo una reazione così
mi sono ripreso l'hard disk, adesso se le vuole me le chiede di nuovo
se le vuole....
farò una selezione e stampa in doppia copia per avere lo stesso libro in tutte e due le case e stop


----------



## Cris (5 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok stasera prima notte "fuori"
> trasloco fatto casa sistemata


perfetto, ora mandala a prendere il resto, e dille di cambiare la residenza. 
Tanti auguri.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io vivo un po' tra le nuvole
> una volta che mi sono ricordato non mi aspettavo una reazione così
> mi sono ripreso l'hard disk, adesso se le vuole me le chiede di nuovo
> se le vuole....
> farò una selezione e stampa in doppia copia per avere lo stesso libro in tutte e due le case e stop



Lo so che non è possibile.
Ma qualche volta sospiro e vorrei che io mi stessi separando da te, e mio marito da tua moglie :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok stasera prima notte "fuori"
> trasloco fatto casa sistemata
> 
> e come al solito al rientro da qualche giorno fuori lei incazzata come una iena per cosa poi!
> ...




:nclpf:


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok stasera prima notte "fuori"
> trasloco fatto casa sistemata
> 
> e come al solito al rientro da qualche giorno fuori lei incazzata come una iena per cosa poi!
> ...


Mah, secondo me lei non è cosi strana per come appare da questi discorsi.

Farfuglia e dice cose all'apparenza insensate e contrapposte, che confermanoinvece la sua incapacità, o non volontà, di stabilire con te un contatto più profondo.

In fondo è quello che ha fatto finora. Un orgoglio sfrenato, ma non so fino a che punto tu le abbia concesso delle possibilità.


----------



## fightclub (7 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me lei non è cosi strana per come appare da questi discorsi.
> 
> Farfuglia e dice cose all'apparenza insensate e contrapposte, che confermanoinvece la sua incapacità, o non volontà, di stabilire con te un contatto più profondo.
> 
> In fondo è quello che ha fatto finora. Un orgoglio sfrenato, ma *non so fino a che punto tu le abbia concesso delle possibilità*.


con lei sono stato onesto
le ho detto che dovevamo riprovarci ma che non avrebbe avuto tutta la vita per pensarci (ho retto solo 8 mesi ma non ce la facevo più da solo, stavo morendo dentro)
ho azzerato i conflitti
ho cercato di creare un ambiente sereno per noi due
abbiamo fatto terapia insieme
le ho lasciato fare la terapia da sola quando mi ha detto che insieme secondo lei non andavamo da nessuna parte

e lei? alla prima seduta di terapia mi ha detto che non mi amava più, non ha cambiato atteggiamento di una virgola, non mi ha mai chiesto neanche "come stai?" se non una volta dopo che mi ero sfogato dicendole che non ce la facevo più, non ha mai affrontato l'argomento "riproviamoci"

cosa dovevo fare di più?

secondo me hai ragione quando dici che non ne vuole sapere più niente e da quando l'ho capito ho staccato la spina e sono andato per la mia strada senza troppi rimpianti

ovviamente quelle che racconto sono perle isolate, ma ho pochi dubbi che la chiave di tutti i suoi problemi (purtroppo) siano i figli a cui vuole bene sicuramente ma che ha un modo tutto suo di dimostrare che li ama
e che probabilmente adesso non starà meglio di prima

comunque tornando all'attualità ieri i bimbi sono venuti per la prima volta a dormire da me
ieri sera erano un po' su di giri e anche stanchi
però poi hanno dormito tutta la notte 
e il più grande stamattina si è anche rifatto il letto, cosa che non gli avevamo neanche mai chiesto di fare prima!
si è messo in testa di volermi aiutare e io lo lascio fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> con lei sono stato onesto
> le ho detto che dovevamo riprovarci ma che non avrebbe avuto tutta la vita per pensarci (ho retto solo 8 mesi ma non ce la facevo più da solo, stavo morendo dentro)
> ho azzerato i conflitti
> ho cercato di creare un ambiente sereno per noi due
> ...


che tenerezza.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che tenerezza.



Sai Sbri..... ogni volta che leggo fight.... mi verrebbe di abbracciarlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai Sbri..... ogni volta che leggo fight.... mi verrebbe di abbracciarlo.


anche a me. Abbracciamolo virtualmente, che sappia che gli siamo vicini, per quel che possiamo.


----------



## fightclub (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai Sbri..... ogni volta che leggo fight.... mi verrebbe di abbracciarlo.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a me. Abbracciamolo virtualmente, che sappia che gli siamo vicini, per quel che possiamo.


:updue:


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai Sbri..... ogni volta che leggo fight.... mi verrebbe di abbracciarlo.


anche a me.
:unhappy:


Lui è semplicemente incredibile.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai Sbri..... ogni volta che leggo fight.... mi verrebbe di abbracciarlo.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a me. Abbracciamolo virtualmente, che sappia che gli siamo vicini, per quel che possiamo.





Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me.
> :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Lui è semplicemente incredibile.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai Sbri..... ogni volta che leggo fight.... mi verrebbe di abbracciarlo.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a me. Abbracciamolo virtualmente, che sappia che gli siamo vicini, per quel che possiamo.





Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me.
> :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Lui è semplicemente incredibile.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:



quoto :up:


----------



## fightclub (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me.
> :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Lui è semplicemente incredibile.


e io invece mi sento tanto normale


----------



## demoralizio (7 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> con lei sono stato onesto
> le ho detto che dovevamo riprovarci ma che non avrebbe avuto tutta la vita per pensarci (ho retto solo 8 mesi ma non ce la facevo più da solo, stavo morendo dentro)
> ho azzerato i conflitti
> ho cercato di creare un ambiente sereno per noi due
> ...


E' inutile forzare quello che è CHIARO che non esiste più: l'amore e la stima.
Tu che sei un uomo hai preso le decisioni anche per quella incapace (senza offesa, ma è il termine giusto) che non sa ammettere i propri limiti, dilaniata dal suo orgoglio in metastasi, assolutamente sconnessa da quella che è la realtà.

La realtà fatta di persone come te che non vivono in un cazzo di limbo, già 8 mesi sono tanti ma so che l'hai fatto per i figli, che hai voluto provarci per loro. Ma stai sicuro, fight, che se i tuoi figli cresceranno con l'1% della tua essenza sarà già abbastanza per bilanciare quello che gli ha passato la loro madre.

Sono acido? Oh sì... la scenetta dell'hard disk è solo il suo rifiuto di concepirti fuori dai suoi piani. Che tu hai distrutto.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e io invece mi sento tanto normale


Ma essere normali è una cosa meravigliosa!! e forse questo che ti sta rendendo così simpatico a noi. Vedi quanti siamo a volerti bene? E come sarebbe bello poter dire questo nella realtà ad un'altro uomo, come fanno i bambini privi di malizia.


----------



## exStermy (7 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ...........
> e il più grande stamattina si è anche rifatto il letto, cosa che non gli avevamo neanche mai chiesto di fare prima!
> si è messo in testa di volermi aiutare e io lo lascio fare


schiavista...ocio ar telefono azzurro...ahahahah

comunque la cosa delle foto sul portatile me pare na' strunzat' e nella risposta di tua moglie, a parte l'incompetenza tecnica, nun ce vedo granche' de particolare...

sbattile su dvd e stai pure piu' sicuro....anche gli hard-disk schiattano che e' na' bellezza...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> schiavista...ocio ar telefono azzurro...ahahahah
> 
> comunque la cosa delle foto sul portatile me pare na' strunzat' e nella risposta di tua moglie, a parte l'incompetenza tecnica, nun ce vedo granche' de particolare...
> 
> ...


Wuauu! è la prima volta che ti vedo scrivere così dolcemente auahahahahahahahahh-

Amunì amunì fammi la battuta. :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuauu! è la prima volta che ti vedo scrivere così dolcemente auahahahahahahahahh-
> 
> Amunì amunì fammi la battuta. :rotfl:


na' battuta n'cap' te meriteresti...ahahahah

ma poi perche' scassi tanto la minchia a Tonino Sopranino?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> na' battuta n'cap' te meriteresti...ahahahah
> 
> ma poi perche' scassi tanto la minchia a Tonino Sopranino?


Pikkè me piace e... basta non dico che ti sto emulando un po. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pikkè me piace e... basta non dico che ti sto emulando un po. :mrgreen::rotfl:


allora te dovresti accani' coi veri sciroccati...tipo er nano...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (7 Novembre 2012)

Mi associo all'abbraccio collettivo. 

Sarai anche normale, ma hai dimostrato coraggio, forza, determinazione e leggendoti, l'aspetto che più mi ha fatto tenerezza è l'immenso amore che provi per i tuoi figli e come hai cercato e cerchi di evitare loro un trauma dalla separazione.
Ecco in questo mi ricordi una chioccia con i suoi pulcini e in genere questo atteggiamento è tipicamente materno.

A volte mi viene da pensare come mai spesso ci si innamora di persone così distanti, così diverse


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora te dovresti accani' coi veri sciroccati...tipo er nano...
> 
> ahahahah


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: chissà se coglierà, spero di no, almeno si salva il 3D di f.c.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora te dovresti accani' coi veri sciroccati...tipo er nano...
> 
> ahahahah


Ciò che tu hai ottenuto accanendoti contro il conte è sotto gli occhi di tutti...

Come Sterminatore...assomigli ad una bcs scarburata....la se incioda anca con la gramigna...

Ultimo tiene business no?

E tra uomini d'onore si fanno sempre ottimi affari...no?

E si fa sempre cadere la merda sul mona di turno...

Abbiamo eletto te per questo compito...e lo hai sempre assolto egregiamente...


----------



## fightclub (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> schiavista...ocio ar telefono azzurro...ahahahah
> 
> comunque la cosa delle foto sul portatile me pare na' strunzat' e nella risposta di tua moglie, a parte l'incompetenza tecnica, nun ce vedo granche' de particolare...
> 
> ...


non ho voglia di fare 10 DVD...
e ho due copie su hd e hd esterno
le migliori anche su backup online e molte stampe
grazie per i consigli   :mexican:


----------



## exStermy (7 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò che tu hai ottenuto accanendoti contro il conte è sotto gli occhi di tutti...
> 
> Come Sterminatore...assomigli ad una bcs scarburata....la se incioda anca con la gramigna...
> 
> ...


il bello e' che tu te pensi pure d'esse figo nella tua stronzaggine da miserabile e ridicolo...ahahahahah

ao' mica sei stato scelto ed eletto alla cazzo il piu' sciroccato de sto' forummme...contento te contenti tutti...

ahahahah


----------



## tesla (7 Novembre 2012)

io sinceramente le farei mettere a lei su 10 DVD, ha dato una risposta che ha il tasso di affettuosità di un jersey autostradale.
fa accapponare la pelle, la paragono a tante risposte della mia ex che avevano il potere di infilarmi una lama nel cuore e farmi scendere il gelo addosso.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il bello e' che tu te pensi pure d'esse figo nella tua stronzaggine da miserabile e ridicolo...ahahahahah
> 
> ao' mica sei stato scelto ed eletto alla cazzo il piu' sciroccato de sto' forummme...contento te contenti tutti...
> 
> ahahahah


Mi sto ben dove sto...
tu dove ti abbiamo relegato

ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e io invece mi sento tanto normale


Sei davvero una bella persona.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e io invece mi sento tanto normale


Fidati, non lo sei.
Hai...come dire...un respiro ampio della vita.
Io ti percepisco così.
_Oltre.

_​


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e io invece mi sento tanto normale




Sei un grand Uomo davvero.


e i tuoi figli sono fortunati. molto.


----------



## fightclub (13 Novembre 2012)

ieri in buonafede abbiamo fatto una cazzata
venerdì il grande chiede alla mamma se potevo andare a mangiare da loro lunedì
ci pensiamo su un po' e decidiamo di accontentarlo

cena nella norma ma al momento di andare via tragedia greca
voglio il babboooo braccia al collo, lacrime

uno strazio

forse serve un'aggiustatina ai tempi e probabilmente aggiungeremo una cena e nanna da me anche se questo vuol dire fargli fare un altro cambio di letto
ma non è detto che sia un male per loro

anche la piccola ha i suoi momenti no ma almeno quando mi vede e sta con me è felice sorride mi coccola e si fa coccolare volentieri


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

Fight che tenerezza, da brividi............
e si sei una gran bella persona


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ieri in buonafede abbiamo fatto una cazzata
> venerdì il grande chiede alla mamma se potevo andare a mangiare da loro lunedì
> ci pensiamo su un po' e decidiamo di accontentarlo
> 
> ...


I bambini ci sperano sempre, che le cose tornino alla normalità.
Per questo in genere si consiglia di evitare pranzi e cene assieme, uscite assieme e così via.
Capisco che abbiate deciso di procedere così per fare in modo graduale, e consigliati dal mediatore, ma forse è il momento di darci un taglio...

Immagino, immagino benissimo lo strazio. No, non lo immagino, l'ho vissuto e lo vivo. So com'è.

A parte loro, tu, come ti senti?


----------



## fightclub (13 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I bambini ci sperano sempre, che le cose tornino alla normalità.
> Per questo in genere si consiglia di evitare pranzi e cene assieme, uscite assieme e così via.
> Capisco che abbiate deciso di procedere così per fare in modo graduale, e consigliati dal mediatore, ma forse è il momento di darci un taglio...
> 
> ...


bene
sono uno che quando decide di chiudere tronca senza troppi rimpianti


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> bene
> sono uno che quando decide di chiudere tronca senza troppi rimpianti



Bene 

Questo vuol dire che hai fatto davvero la scelta giusta per te.


----------



## demoralizio (13 Novembre 2012)

Altro non so che fare se non darti una stretta di mano da stritolartela. O anche un abbraccio.

Mi raccomando, pensa a te stesso e prenditi qualche soddisfazione. Un papà felice è un papà funzionale ai propri figli.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ieri in buonafede abbiamo fatto una cazzata
> venerdì il grande chiede alla mamma se potevo andare a mangiare da loro lunedì
> ci pensiamo su un po' e decidiamo di accontentarlo
> 
> ...


Ma pensa che turbine di pensieri e preoccupazioni li investe.

Stai attento perchè loro, per la mente possibilista di un bambino, nutrono anche la speranza di rivedervi insieme. Ti ricordo che la famiglia unita è una delle preoccupazioni principali dei bambini. Allo stesso tempo sono in grado di adeguarsi al nuovo, ne hanno la capacità.

Però hai esordito col dire di aver fatto una cazzata. Perchè percepisci di averli inutilmente illusi.

FC, loro ora saranno l'indicatore degli effetti che loro stessi accuseranno. Che so, sintomi come enuresi notturna, nevrosi varie, scarsi risultati scolastici o strani comportamenti saranno segnali da tenere sotto controllo. Ad un occhio poco attento sfuggono certi particolari, i bambini non sono espliciti nelle loro sofferenze. Sono sicuro non sia il tuo caso, ma ora che la separazione è un fatto diciamo risolto i bambini sono la priorità assoluta.

Riguardali, riguardati.


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

mamma mia che brividi, leggo queste testimonianze e penso alle frasi "amo mio marito/moglie, amo la mia famiglia, amo i miei figli meravigliosi" e poi distruggono tutto così.


----------



## fightclub (14 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma pensa che turbine di pensieri e preoccupazioni li investe.
> 
> Stai attento perchè loro, per la mente possibilista di un bambino, nutrono anche la speranza di rivedervi insieme. Ti ricordo che la famiglia unita è una delle preoccupazioni principali dei bambini. Allo stesso tempo sono in grado di adeguarsi al nuovo, ne hanno la capacità.
> 
> ...


infatti ieri sera erano da me e il grande ha subito chiesto se invitavamo la mamma nel weekend
gli ho detto no
mi ha risposto che non avrebbe fatto come l'ultima volta
gli ho detto che è meglio di no
che forse più avanti "forse" ma adesso no
categorico



la piccola invece ha reagito a targhe alterne
crisi isolate e un po' di crestina alzata 

oggi altro passo: decisa la suddivisione delle spese di mantenimento dei figli e a breve si va dal giudice

intanto organizzo la cena di inaugurazione :carneval:
non ci stiamo tutti seduti quindi apericena:bere:


----------



## fightclub (19 Novembre 2012)

continuo a raccontare questo primo periodo poi la smetterò

questo weekend è stato il primo coi bambini da me
diciamo che poteva andare meglio ma anche così non c'è stato male
stiamo prendendo un po' tutti le misure con questa nuova situazione
e almeno apprezzano gli sforzi che faccio in cucina 

il grande è sempre agitato ma me lo aspettavo: serve sempre un'imposizione forte per fargli fare le cose specie a inizio e fine giornata e questo non aiuta nè a passare una bella giornata nè una bella notte di sonno meritato
stilli urla a grida sono all'ordine del giorno purtroppo....
a volte sembra una gabbia di matti

però sentirsi dire: "voglio stare con te nella tua casa" "ti voglio bene" e trovarsi su divano a guardare cartoni tutti abbracciati fa tanto ma tanto bene

quando sono con me non chiedono della mamma e quando stanno con lei dicono che vogliono stare con me, forse perchè percepiscono al profonda differenza che c'è tra noi e che mi ci è voluto un po' per capire

tutti abbiamo difetti, io per primo sono testardo cocciuto e anche un po' cornuto :rotfl:
schiacciasassi a volte, indipendente fino allo spasimo, rigido e quindi solo, critico con me più che con gli altri

al prima volta che abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia prima che nascesse la seconda raccontammo come quando ci siamo visti la prima volta fosse come se ci conoscessimo da sempre la psyco ci disse "siete due solitudini che si sono incontrate" 
penso che ci abbia preso


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> continuo a raccontare questo primo periodo poi la smetterò
> 
> questo weekend è stato il primo coi bambini da me
> diciamo che poteva andare meglio ma anche così non c'è stato male
> ...



Tutti dovete adattarvi alla situazione, goditi anche le grida, ma sei il padre e tieni gli occhi aperti ad osservare bene i figli. 
La normalità si creerà con il tempo e le abitudini. 
Intanto un abbraccio grande.


----------



## JON (19 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> al prima volta che abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia prima che nascesse la seconda raccontammo come quando ci siamo visti la prima volta fosse come se ci conoscessimo da sempre la psyco ci disse "siete due solitudini che si sono incontrate"
> penso che ci abbia preso


Può essere.

Da parte tua, però, c'è stato un tentativo più cosciente e maturo di avvicinamento e condivisione.
Lei invece ti ha confermato il permanere di quella condizione nel momento in cui decise di proseguire la terapia in solitaria. Chissà a quale scopo poi, di certo fu la dimostrazione che nutrisse un qualche desiderio di affermzione personale e individuale. Il tradimento in fondo è stato un tentativo, seppur malriposto ed estremo, che ti escludeva da una visione confusa della sua esistenza.

Più che di solitudini, parlerei di individualismi. Capisco quando parli di "indipendenza" e tutto il resto, probabilmente però la tua capacità di autocritica è superiore a quella di lei. Fermo restando che l'immagine che percepiamo di tua moglie è limitata alle tue proiezioni.

Ho sempre pensato che la tua determinazione fosse troppo precipitosa, certo è che non avendo chance era inutile e dannoso procrastinare. Di fatto questa determinazione ora ti sarà utile con i bambini e le loro sicurezze.

Per quanto riguarda questi ultimi, e le loro preferenze su di te, potebbero essere influenzati dal fatto che ti vedono come colui che si distacca e sul quale riporre le loro attenzioni. Mentre ritengono la mamma e la vecchia abitazione un porto sicuro. Hanno bisogno di tempo. L'ideale, per loro, è non amplificare queste differenze. Semplicemente perchè, volendo immedesimarsi in loro, non credo che farebbero a meno di uno qualsiasi di voi due. Il vostro obiettivo è dare loro la percezione di avere due genitori che, seppur separati, si adoperano per quella che resta pur sempre una famiglia, dove le uniche manchevolezze coinvolgono e rigurdano solo te e la tua Ex.

PS: non tedi nessuno se continui a raccontare


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> *PS: non tedi nessuno se continui a raccontare*


Secondo me è uno dei 3d più interessanti ed emozionanti del forum. C'è tanto da imparare.


----------



## JON (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me è uno dei 3d più interessanti ed emozionanti del forum. C'è tanto da imparare.


E' quello che penso anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me è uno dei 3d più interessanti ed emozionanti del forum. C'è tanto da imparare.


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me è uno dei 3d più interessanti ed emozionanti del forum. C'è tanto da imparare.


quoto


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me è uno dei 3d più interessanti ed emozionanti del forum. C'è tanto da imparare.



:up:


----------



## fightclub (19 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Può essere.
> 
> Da parte tua, però, c'è stato un tentativo più cosciente e maturo di avvicinamento e condivisione.
> Lei invece ti ha confermato il permanere di quella condizione nel momento in cui decise di proseguire la terapia in solitaria. Chissà a quale scopo poi, di certo fu la dimostrazione che nutrisse un qualche desiderio di affermzione personale e individuale. Il tradimento in fondo è stato un tentativo, seppur malriposto ed estremo, che ti escludeva da una visione confusa della sua esistenza.
> ...


questo di sicuro
ma le differenze sono inevitabili
e io faccio quello che devo fare
se lei fa più fatica non è che posso fare meno perchè lei fa meno
e ti assicuro che la mia è una scelta faticosa
ho la sensazione di averle parato il culo per troppo tempo per usare un francesismo...


----------



## fightclub (19 Novembre 2012)

grazie a tutti per la stima
non sono abituato
arrossisco
:thankyou:


----------



## demoralizio (19 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> continuo a raccontare questo primo periodo poi la smetterò
> 
> questo weekend è stato il primo coi bambini da me
> diciamo che poteva andare meglio ma anche così non c'è stato male
> ...


Non la metterei sulla competizione, ma so che con te non c'è questo rischio...
È normale che i bimbi non chiedano della mamma, avvertono te come quello a cui far compagnia, oltre alla piacevolezza di non essere a casa propria (effetto gita).

Per l'effetto gabbia di matti, io non so com'eri abituato... per me è una costante da quando sono nati e non ho ancora trovato un modo per "sedarli" se non...i cartoni! 

Dici che non sei abituato ai complimenti,  beh abituati perché secondo me uno come te le donne se lo contendono [modalità accrescimento autostima on] ;P

Un solidale abbraccio


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> grazie a tutti per la stima
> non sono abituato
> arrossisco
> :thankyou:



ma noi ti vogliamo bene :kiss:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma noi ti vogliamo bene :kiss:


eh sì.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Piccolo OT

qualcuno ha notizie di Niko74???

Fine piccolo OT


----------



## Cris (26 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Credo nella giustizia. E sto parlando di fatti oggettivi. Non sentimentali. Per quelli meriterei un grosso risarcimento. Vi terrò informati ))


Breve aggiornamento riguardo la mia situazione...da più di un mese la zoccola è fuori dalle palle, e il fatto che se la spassi con chiunque (come del resto ha sempre fatto) non è più per me motivo di alcun minimo interesse. Il primo round in tribunale è andato alla grande a me, soprattutto il memoriale da schiantarsi dalle risate presentato dall'avvocato di lei. Positivo anche il fatto che la strategia sua sia ancora quella del negare il tradimento in modo spudorato. Ci sarà da ridere quando alla seconda udienza farò leggere i messaggi scambiati con l'amante che dimostrano la loro meschina complicità contro di me (messaggi producibili in sede giudiziale, inquanto ingenuamente scambiati attraverso strumenti comunicativi condivisi, sui quali il diritto di privacy non potrà essere reclamato).


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Breve aggiornamento riguardo la mia situazione...da più di un mese la zoccola è fuori dalle palle, e il fatto che se la spassi con chiunque (come del resto ha sempre fatto) non è più per me motivo di alcun minimo interesse. Il primo round in tribunale è andato alla grande a me, soprattutto il memoriale da schiantarsi dalle risate presentato dall'avvocato di lei. Positivo anche il fatto che la strategia sua sia ancora quella del negare il tradimento in modo spudorato. Ci sarà da ridere quando alla seconda udienza farò leggere i messaggi scambiati con l'amante che dimostrano la loro meschina complicità contro di me (messaggi producibili in sede giudiziale, inquanto ingenuamente scambiati attraverso strumenti comunicativi condivisi, sui quali il diritto di privacy non potrà essere reclamato).


Ti leggo ulteriormente inacidito.


----------



## Cris (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti leggo ulteriormente inacidito.


assolutamente no, sto benissimo adesso. Logico che su questo forum rimango OT. Rispetto a prima non ho più scorie legate all'affetto che provavo prima. Inoltre le successive "scoperte" riguardo la precedente vita da lei vissuta, hanno del tutto cancellato quei residui di emotività che mi facevano soffrire nei mesi passati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> assolutamente no, sto benissimo adesso. Logico che su questo forum rimango OT. Rispetto a prima non ho più scorie legate all'affetto che provavo prima. Inoltre le successive "scoperte" riguardo la precedente vita da lei vissuta, hanno del tutto cancellato quei residui di emotività che mi facevano soffrire nei mesi passati.


Mi dispiace per quelle scoperte, per tutto. Spero che tu possa chiudere rapidamente tutta la storia. Auguroni di cuore e continua a passare di qua.


----------



## fightclub (28 Novembre 2012)

gli ultimi due giorni sono stati davvero difficili
un nodo allo stomaco, indietro di mesi
meno male che ho le due pesti che mi tengono impegnato
appena rispunta l'ombra degli ultimi due anni, difficili, solitari, steso al tappeto mi prende male
ma solo pensando al passato, il futuro sarà migliore
o almeno spero


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> gli ultimi due giorni sono stati davvero difficili
> un nodo allo stomaco, indietro di mesi
> meno male che ho le due pesti che mi tengono impegnato
> appena rispunta l'ombra degli ultimi due anni, difficili, solitari, steso al tappeto mi prende male
> ...


ogni tanto qualche flash back... bisogna metterlo in conto. Ma hai ragione, il futuro sarà migliore.


----------



## demoralizio (28 Novembre 2012)

Non dimenticartene MAI, di quel passato. E non accettare mai più nella tua vita una situazione del genere


----------



## fightclub (29 Novembre 2012)

e infatti basta niente e torna il sorriso :up:


----------



## Cris (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per quelle scoperte, per tutto. Spero che tu possa chiudere rapidamente tutta la storia. Auguroni di cuore e continua a passare di qua.


io spero solo che il codardo che le ha pagato l'appartamento vicino a casa sua non apra gli occhi troppo in fretta sul conto di lei, altrimenti me la ritrovo a batter cassa in vista dell'assegno divorzile. Confido comunque sulle abitudini mostrate nel suo passato, recente e remoto. Se le servono soldi o favori, sa perfettamente come contraccambiare


----------



## devastata (29 Novembre 2012)

*messaaggi*



Cris ha detto:


> io spero solo che il codardo che le ha pagato l'appartamento vicino a casa sua non apra gli occhi troppo in fretta sul conto di lei, altrimenti me la ritrovo a batter cassa in vista dell'assegno divorzile. Confido comunque sulle abitudini mostrate nel suo passato, recente e remoto. Se le servono soldi o favori, sa perfettamente come contraccambiare


Scusami se ne approfitto, anch'io purtroppo ho vissuto e sto vivendo un dramma simile.


Cosa intendi per messaggi che non violano la privacy?

Io ho solo scoperto la quantità di messaggi e telefonate, non il contenuto.

C'è un modo per recuperare anche solo qualche messaggio per capire che tipo di rapporto 'avevano' mio marito e la sua zoccola?

Grazie.


----------



## Cris (29 Novembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusami se ne approfitto, anch'io purtroppo ho vissuto e sto vivendo un dramma simile.
> 
> 
> Cosa intendi per messaggi che non violano la privacy?
> ...


no, se parli di sms o mail puoi solo tentare di leggerglieli prendendogli il cellulare o rubando le password del suo account (come ha fatto la zoccola di mia moglie con me sperando di trovare mie storie segrete con qualcuna). Ma queste prove servono solo a te per capire la realtà, non puoi però usarle in sede giudiziale. E occhio a rubare le password, puoi subire una denuncia (quella che per il momento non ho ancora presentato, ma che tengo in serbo in caso di ulteriori azioni della troia e del codardo che la foraggia). 
Se però tuo marito è stato talmente fesso da inviare messaggi usando uno strumento condiviso, questi allora puoi anche usarli in sede giudiziale. Ed è esattamente il mio caso.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

*solo cellulare niente internet*



Cris ha detto:


> no, se parli di sms o mail puoi solo tentare di leggerglieli prendendogli il cellulare o rubando le password del suo account (come ha fatto la zoccola di mia moglie con me sperando di trovare mie storie segrete con qualcuna). Ma queste prove servono solo a te per capire la realtà, non puoi però usarle in sede giudiziale. E occhio a rubare le password, puoi subire una denuncia (quella che per il momento non ho ancora presentato, ma che tengo in serbo in caso di ulteriori azioni della troia e del codardo che la foraggia).
> Se però tuo marito è stato talmente fesso da inviare messaggi usando uno strumento condiviso, questi allora puoi anche usarli in sede giudiziale. Ed è esattamente il mio caso.


Mio marito non usa il pc, solo il cellulare senza inernet. Chiedevo solo se c'è qualche possibilità, pagando un esperto, di recuperare qualche messaggio cancellato dal cellulare per cercare di capire che razza di rapporto è stato il loro.

Ovviamente lui minimizza, non parla, quindi per sapere la verità o parlo con lei, sperando di restare calma, riusciri, e che la verità la dica almeno lei, o scopro da sola cosa lui le scriveva.


----------



## Cris (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mio marito non usa il pc, solo il cellulare senza inernet. Chiedevo solo se c'è qualche possibilità, pagando un esperto, di recuperare qualche messaggio cancellato dal cellulare per cercare di capire che razza di rapporto è stato il loro.
> 
> Ovviamente lui minimizza, non parla, quindi per sapere la verità o parlo con lei, sperando di restare calma, riusciri, e che la verità la dica almeno lei, o scopro da sola cosa lui le scriveva.


assolutamente non puoi, c'è la privacy assoluta sul contenuto degli sms. Devi solo avere la fortuna che tuo marito sia ingenuo e sbadato come la zoccola della mia ex moglie, che si credeva furba e mancava poco che buttasse i preservativi usati nella spazzatura. Parlare con lei, LOL, lascia perdere. Soprattutto se è già sposata (o si sta separando). Ti succederebbe la stessa cosa capitata a me, con lui codardo e viscido che si barricava dietro la protezione della propria famiglia per tenermi a distanza, spassandosela con quella zoccola di mia moglie (la quale se la spassava con me mentre stava con un altro, senza che io lo sapessi, e lo stesso faceva con quell'altro, avendo precedenti storie con altri....). 
Fatti furba, fai come ho fatto io, fingi indifferenza e raccogli le prove, ma non tu personalmente, rivolgiti ad un investigatore. Costa, ma alla fine ottieni ciò che vuoi (certezze e strumenti utilizzabili in tribunale). Io l'ho piazzato nel culo dei due piccioncini, e alla prossima udienza mi divertirò a vedere l'espressione della zoccola quando presenterò ogni evidenza.


----------



## vale (29 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> assolutamente non puoi, c'è la privacy assoluta sul contenuto degli sms. Devi solo avere la fortuna che tuo marito sia ingenuo e sbadato come la zoccola della mia ex moglie, che si credeva furba e mancava poco che buttasse i preservativi usati nella spazzatura. Parlare con lei, LOL, lascia perdere. Soprattutto se è già sposata (o si sta separando). Ti succederebbe la stessa cosa capitata a me, con lui codardo e viscido che si barricava dietro la protezione della propria famiglia per tenermi a distanza, spassandosela con quella zoccola di mia moglie (la quale se la spassava con me mentre stava con un altro, senza che io lo sapessi, e lo stesso faceva con quell'altro, avendo precedenti storie con altri....).
> Fatti furba, fai come ho fatto io, fingi indifferenza e raccogli le prove, ma non tu personalmente, rivolgiti ad un investigatore. Costa, ma alla fine ottieni ciò che vuoi (certezze e strumenti utilizzabili in tribunale). Io l'ho piazzato nel culo dei due piccioncini, e alla prossima udienza mi divertirò a vedere l'espressione della zoccola quando presenterò ogni evidenza.


Ormai io non ho più dubbi, a letto con lei ci è andato, lei non è sposata, il mio problema non è il Tribunale, lui non ha un euro, non può darmi niente e non mi interessa, io vorrei solo scoprire se si divertiva a scoparla e basta, o se si era innamorato, lui logicamente nega tutto e la rinnega ma io ci credo poco.

So che c'è la privacy, ma la mia domanda è un altra  C'E' QUALCUNO IN GRADO DI ANDARE A RIPESCALI ED A LEGGERNE ALMENO QUALCUNO?  Sono recenti.


----------



## Cris (29 Novembre 2012)

vale ha detto:


> Ormai io non ho più dubbi, a letto con lei ci è andato, lei non è sposata, il mio problema non è il Tribunale, lui non ha un euro, non può darmi niente e non mi interessa, io vorrei solo scoprire se si divertiva a scoparla e basta, o se si era innamorato, lui logicamente nega tutto e la rinnega ma io ci credo poco.
> 
> So che c'è la privacy, ma la mia domanda è un altra C'E' QUALCUNO IN GRADO DI ANDARE A RIPESCALI ED A LEGGERNE ALMENO QUALCUNO? Sono recenti.


la risposta è "NO". Non in remoto. Solo tu puoi prendergli il telefono e leggere i messaggi. Stop.


----------



## fightclub (29 Novembre 2012)

vale ha detto:


> Ormai io non ho più dubbi, a letto con lei ci è andato, lei non è sposata, il mio problema non è il Tribunale, lui non ha un euro, non può darmi niente e non mi interessa, io vorrei solo scoprire se si divertiva a scoparla e basta, o se si era innamorato, lui logicamente nega tutto e la rinnega ma io ci credo poco.
> 
> So che c'è la privacy, ma la mia domanda è un altra  C'E' QUALCUNO IN GRADO DI ANDARE A RIPESCALI ED A LEGGERNE ALMENO QUALCUNO?  Sono recenti.


basta cercare recuperare messaggi cellulari con google
però sei sicura che ti sentiresti meglio?
io non li ho cercati o recuperati
li ho letti quando erano ancora nel telefono e ti assicuro che ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno ma mi sono serviti per scoprire la tresca
se tu la tresca già sai che c'è lascia perere
ti faresti solo del male


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> stava giocando anche con la mia anche se mi ci è voluto un po' per prendere in mano quel maledetto telefono


Sei stato bravo, è quello che avrei dovuto fare io due anni fa, dopo il primo dubbio, invece gli ho creduto o ho voluto credergli, e mi sono ritrovata cornuta per anni. Che scema sono stata.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> basta cercare recuperare messaggi cellulari con google
> però sei sicura che ti sentiresti meglio?
> io non li ho cercati o recuperati
> li ho letti quando erano ancora nel telefono e ti assicuro che ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno ma mi sono serviti per scoprire la tresca
> ...


Come si recuperano con google?

Certo che mi semtirei male, ma mi servirebbe per capire, e buttarlo fuori casa nel caso capissi che era lui a cercarla e che ci aveva perso la testa, tutto quello che praticamente nega. Il cellulare l'ho in mano io, da allora, i msg ovviamente li aveva tutti calcellati ma erano migliaia in sei mesi.


----------



## Cris (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si recuperano con google?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> in nessun modo. Credimi, non c'è alcun modo in remoto di leggere o recuperare sms di altri. E' illegale, figurati se si può usando google...mai sentita una vaccata più grossa.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come si recuperano con google?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

http://www.recuperosmscancellati.it/recupero-sms-cancellati

Che sia na truffa?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

*grazie*

Ho un amico ingegnere informatico, proverò a chiedere un parere, ma è difficile senza entrare nei particolari.

Ho provato a cliccare su contatti, non si apre niente.

360 euro li posso buttare, tanto ho perso molto di più.


----------



## fightclub (30 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come si recuperano con google?
> ...


----------



## Cris (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' illegale se o faccio io, ma se lo fa lui (costretto da me ma ci riesco) non lo è più, inoltre io non devo farli valere legalmente, non me ne frega niente dei giudici.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2012)

vale ha detto:


> Ormai io non ho più dubbi, a letto con lei ci è andato, lei non è sposata, il mio problema non è il Tribunale, lui non ha un euro, non può darmi niente e non mi interessa, io vorrei solo scoprire se si divertiva a scoparla e basta, o se si era innamorato, lui logicamente nega tutto e la rinnega ma io ci credo poco.


Cara Vale, dalla risoluzione del dilemma che hai scritto dipenderà la tua decisione se separarti o no?
Perché è così fondamentale sciogliere questo nodo?
Perché non ti può bastare il fatto che lui abbia chiuso con quella e che per di più la rinneghi anche?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

vale ha detto:


> Ormai io non ho più dubbi, a letto con lei ci è andato, lei non è sposata, il mio problema non è il Tribunale, lui non ha un euro, non può darmi niente e non mi interessa, io vorrei solo scoprire se si divertiva a scoparla e basta, o se si era innamorato, lui logicamente nega tutto e la rinnega ma io ci credo poco.
> So che c'è la privacy, ma la mia domanda è un altra  C'E' QUALCUNO IN GRADO DI ANDARE A RIPESCARLI ED A LEGGERNE ALMENO QUALCUNO?  Sono recenti.


io ti posso dire una sola cosa....perchè mi è stata detta da utenti in gamba (in privato, e dei quali non rivelerò
mai il nome...). Ci sono programmini per scaricare tutti i dati da un cell all'altro , basta mettere
il bluetooth. Occorrono venti minuti. Punto secondo. I cellulari sono banche dati, inutile cancellare tutto...
puoi resettarli ma ci sono programmi che resistono ad un certo numero di resettazioni.
Se ti interessa la cosa, vai da un tecnico bravo e ti informi.
Ma attenzione, devi avere il cellulare di tuo marito a disposizione.
Curiosità: mia moglie ne fece sparire uno uno ma due (e attenzione, fece sparire anche le CONFEZIONI,
perchè come è noto contengono dei dati - numeri seriali- eventualmente utili per registrare il cell sul sito
della casa costruttrice e controllare qualche tabulato di conversazioni).
ben consigliata, eh....

ospite "g"
N.B. ci sono utenti che possono aiutarti qui dentro.


----------



## Cris (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ti posso dire una sola cosa....perchè mi è stata detta da utenti in gamba (in privato, e dei quali non rivelerò
> mai il nome...). Ci sono programmini per scaricare tutti i dati da un cell all'altro , basta mettere
> il bluetooth. Occorrono venti minuti. Punto secondo. I cellulari sono banche dati, inutile cancellare tutto...
> puoi resettarli ma ci sono programmi che resistono ad un certo numero di resettazioni.
> ...


LOL, scusa, ma a sto punto fai prima a leggergli i messaggi sul suo telefono, no?
Comunque il discorso è molto semplice, ma vedo che qui si continua a far confusione. 
Gli sms (esistenti o cancellati) non possono essere letti in remoto da NESSUNO.
L'unica soluzione è fregare il cellulare (e a sto punto li leggi direttamente, mentre lui o lei sono in doccia)
Stop.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> LOL, scusa, ma a sto punto fai prima a leggergli i messaggi sul suo telefono, no?


LI HA CANCELLATI !


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come si recuperano con google?
> ...


invece, non è così. se ha salvato / sincronizzato i messaggi su un suo account google, c'è la copia anche lì. ma per accedere bisogna avere i dati di accesso ... e accedendo si lasciano tracce della propria visita, tipo "benvenuto, la tua ultima visita risale a tale e tale giorno e ora".


@*vale*
se entri con password rubata, ti fai del male su tutti i fronti. meglio allora incastrarlo e costringerlo di andare con te su google o dove altro salva i suoi messaggi. così ti rendi perseguibile solo per intimazione e forse anche sequestro di persona. vuoi andare in galera? ecco un buon modo per andare e restarci.

in caso contrario, forse ti conviene ragionare un po' sul fatto che sei terribilmente gelosa e magari tuo marito non ha tutte le colpe che invece tu vorresti che avesse.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Vale, dalla risoluzione del dilemma che hai scritto dipenderà la tua decisione se separarti o no?
> Perché è così fondamentale sciogliere questo nodo?
> Perché non ti può bastare il fatto che lui abbia chiuso con quella e che per di più la rinneghi anche?


Meno male Diletta che non mi sono fatta bastare il fatto che abbia chiuso con quella e neppure che l'abbia rinnegata.

Ho scritto altrove, leggerai.

Riguardo ai messaggi il suo cellulare da quando l'ho saputo è sotto sequestro nelle mie mani, comunque ho risolto in altro modo, ho parlato con molta calma con  la sua ultima amante, a questo punto l'ultima è un eufemismo, e me li ha gentilmente girati, dopo aver parlato a lungo con lei ho  scoperto un NUOVO MONDO.

Lui lo saprà tra una o due ore, sta rientrando dal Lago di Garda, ma da oggi è LIBERO DI SCOPARE CHI VUOLE, FUORI DI QUI.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> invece, non è così. se ha salvato / sincronizzato i messaggi su un suo account google, c'è la copia anche lì. ma per accedere bisogna avere i dati di accesso ... e accedendo si lasciano tracce della propria visita, tipo "benvenuto, la tua ultima visita risale a tale e tale giorno e ora".
> 
> 
> @*vale*
> se entri con password rubata, ti fai del male su tutti i fronti. meglio allora incastrarlo e costringerlo di andare con te su google o dove altro salva i suoi messaggi. così ti rendi perseguibile solo per intimazione e forse anche sequestro di persona. vuoi andare in galera? ecco un buon modo per andare e restarci.


Se fossi stata non terribilmente, ma anche solo un pò gelosa, lo avrei seguito nel suo hobby preferito, invece addirittura davanti ad avvisi espliciti che lui mi tradiva, ancora gli avevo creduto.

Ce ne fosse stato uno solo mi assolverei, invece sono stati almeno tre gli avvisi, poi un messaggio chiarissimo della sua amante, che conservo ancora, recente, in cui mi diceva che quel determinato giorno in cui cercavo mio marito, erano insieme.

Può una gelosa fidarsi ancora dopo tutto questo? Eppure io l'ho fatto.

Solo quando lei ha avuto il coraggio di telefonarmi, e di fianco a me c'erano mio marito, bastardo, e purtroppo mia figlia, tutto mi è stato chiaro.

In un mese è crollata una vita insieme di trentatre anni.

Riguardo al suo cellulare da quel giorno è nelle mie mani, e mai lo rivedrà, anche se domani se ne andrà di casa, cosa che gli comunicherà appena varcherà, questione di minuti o poche ore, la porta di casa.

Comunque non so se spenderò soldi a far stampare 1900 messaggi spediti in sei mesi, mi sono bastati i sei o sette che mi ha gentilmente girato, su mia esplicita richiesta, la sua ultima trombamica. Patetici e che mi hanno rivelato uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

*calma e razionalità*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se fossi stata non terribilmente, ma anche solo un pò gelosa, lo avrei seguito nel suo hobby preferito, invece addirittura davanti ad avvisi espliciti che lui mi tradiva, ancora gli avevo creduto.
> Ce ne fosse stato uno solo mi assolverei, invece sono stati almeno tre gli avvisi, poi un messaggio chiarissimo della sua amante, che conservo ancora, recente, in cui mi diceva che quel determinato giorno in cui cercavo mio marito, erano insieme.
> Può una gelosa fidarsi ancora dopo tutto questo? Eppure io l'ho fatto.
> Solo quando lei ha avuto il coraggio di telefonarmi, e di fianco a me c'erano mio marito, bastardo, e purtroppo mia figlia, tutto mi è stato chiaro.
> ...


a me sta crollando una vita insieme di 32 anni....se vuoi facciamo il gemellaggio....è una battuta e questo
non è il posto adatto per gli scherzi.
Posso darti qualche piccolo consiglio? NOn passare mai dalla parte del torto, se hai ragione,
e dargli vantaggi inaspettati .
Non devi stampare assolutamente nulla, incarica un tecnico informatico e fai mettere tutto in un CD o DVD 
che può contenere moltissimi dati anche zippati.
Il cellulare ti consiglio di tenerlo, ma di affidarlo ad un fiduciario, ad esempio il tuo avvocato; gli mandi
una raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno e segnali che l'apparecchio è a sua disposizione ma costituisce
prova del suo tradimento, pertanto sei costretta a trattenerlo. 

Ricorda in ogni caso che la violazione della corrispondenza è punita....altro paio di maniche sono
i messaggi che l'amante ti ha replicato, quelli tienili e possono essere sufficienti anche in una causa
di separazione per addebito.
In ogni caso raccomando calma e razionalità.
Un domani gli sarà facile sostenere di essere stato ricattato o peggio derubato di qualcosa.

ospite "g"


----------



## VALENIENTE (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me sta crollando una vita insieme di 32 anni....se vuoi facciamo il gemellaggio....è una battuta e questo
> non è il posto adatto per gli scherzi.
> Posso darti qualche piccolo consiglio? NOn passare mai dalla parte del torto, se hai ragione,
> e dargli vantaggi inaspettati .
> ...


Ti ringrazio per i consigli, il mio però è un caso anomalo, il cellulare me lo ha dato lui, dicendomi che non ne voleva più sapere di lei, e che si sentiva pure sollevato dal non dover più rispondere a comando, dice lui, ed essere ricattato.
In parte è vero perchè lei mi ha confermato che nell'ultimo anno la discussione era sempre 'quando lasci tua moglie o la chiamo', ma un uomo deve anche assumersi ad un certo punto le responsabilità dei suoi gesti, invece lui ha continuato a giocare in tutte e due le parti del campo, fino al crac e anche oltre.
Ieri notte, anzi, stamane, a malincuore ha ammesso altri fatti gravi, esterrefatto dice lui per la cattiveria di lei.
Io ci vedo solo una ragazza disillusa.
Riguardo a tabulati cellulari prove mi servivano solo per decidermi.  Fatto.
Non ho intenzione di spendere un solo euro in avvocati, meno ancora lui che già li deve pagare, e più di uno, per i suoi guai lavorativi passati.
Non ho niente da chiedere e meno ancora da dare, sono già brava a mantenermi e mantenere i figli e le case, tutto intestato a me.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

VALENIENTE ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per i consigli, il mio però è un caso anomalo, il cellulare me lo ha dato lui, dicendomi che non ne voleva più sapere di lei, e che si sentiva pure sollevato dal non dover più rispondere a comando, dice lui, ed essere ricattato.
> In parte è vero perchè lei mi ha confermato che nell'ultimo anno la discussione era sempre 'quando lasci tua moglie o la chiamo', ma un uomo deve anche assumersi ad un certo punto le responsabilità dei suoi gesti, invece lui ha continuato a giocare in tutte e due le parti del campo, fino al crac e anche oltre.
> Ieri notte, anzi, stamane, a malincuore ha ammesso altri fatti gravi, esterrefatto dice lui per la cattiveria di lei.


va bene , in ogni caso da un legale dovrai andarci, cosa volete fare, la separazione di fatto senza
passare mai in Tribunale ?
Di solito gli uomini traditori sono dei cagoni, ma non sempre (messo alle strette, ha mollato il cellulare
scaricando tutta sulla amante, atteggiamento da vero codardo...forse era stato costretto a trombare, chissà,
gli avranno puntato la pistola alla tempia...chissà se è vero che realmente venne minacciato
di spiattellare tutto alla moglie, mi pare una bella scusa).
Solitamente le donne traditrici tirano fuori due coglioni da paura e prima di ammettere qualcosa
ce ne passa....forse mollano solo di fronte alle fotografie degli incontri e a qualche ripresina hot,
ma ho seri dubbi anche in questi casi.
Non cambia molto se la casa è tua, ti verrebbe affidata in ogni caso perchè i figli restano con te
nella residenza della madre. ciao

ospite "g"


----------



## fightclub (7 Dicembre 2012)

oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
alcuni consigli utili
del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
ma soprattutto
da quando sono andato via di casa io sto bene e lei no
s'è presa della "sciupata" 
direi che posso chiudere qui il mio racconto
non sapete quanto mi ha aiutato parlare qui liberamente, senza maschere

grazie:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...



La prova provata della bontà della tua decisione. :smile:

Mica te ne vai però? Spero di no...

Un abbraccio e in bocca al lupo sempre, e per tutto :smile:


----------



## devastata (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Vale anche per me.............*



fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...



Mi fa piacere sentire che si riesce a star bene anche quando, non per nostra volontà, decidiamo di restare soli, riguardo al forum, anche a me è servito molto leggere e parlare con alcuni di voi.

Indipendentemente da come finirà la mia vicenda personale, continuerò a leggervi ed a dire la mia.


----------



## erab (7 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...


Niente baci e niente abbracci, non sono nel mio stile, ma una cosa te la voglio dire, ti ammiro
e ti rispetto, sei un grande! in bocca al lupo!!!

PS: sono sicuro che prima o poi troverai una persona che ti meriti.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...


Un abbraccio da una lettrice silenziosa. :smile:


----------



## Diletta (8 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...



...e questo è ciò che conta di più!!
Ti abbraccio forte, sei una bella persona a testimonianza che ce ne sono ancora nel mondo e spero non poche.
Grazie a te! :smile:


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...


 felice per te


----------



## milli (8 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...



sono davvero molto felice per te!         
:smile:


----------



## Cris (10 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> senza maschere



ROTFL


----------



## Gian (10 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...


Grande rispetto per la tua forza !
:up:


----------



## fightclub (28 Gennaio 2013)

domani udienza di separazione
hanno fatto alla svelta
un mese e mezzo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> domani udienza di separazione
> hanno fatto alla svelta
> un mese e mezzo



In bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> domani udienza di separazione
> hanno fatto alla svelta
> un mese e mezzo


E' cosa breve.


----------



## JON (29 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> alcuni consigli utili
> del tipo mantenere la comunicazione davanti ai figli per fargli capire che la vita è una sola
> ma soprattutto
> ...


Bella forza. Integerrimo come sei, mentre sguazzi nel giusto che più giusto non si può, hai pure modo di prenderti qualche soddisfazione. 

Ottimi i consigli utili, mi raccomando massimo riguardo per i cuccioli.


----------



## fightclub (29 Gennaio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Bella forza. Integerrimo come sei, mentre sguazzi nel giusto che più giusto non si può, hai pure modo di prenderti qualche soddisfazione.
> 
> Ottimi i consigli utili, mi raccomando massimo riguardo per i cuccioli.


qualche crepa nella diga delle emozioni del grande si comincia a vedere
spero che sia solo un episodio ma non ci conto più di tanto
questa cosa mi ha mandato in tilt per un giorno intero
antenne dritte e molta molta attenzione
ma molta


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> qualche crepa nella diga delle emozioni del grande si comincia a vedere
> spero che sia solo un episodio ma non ci conto più di tanto
> questa cosa mi ha mandato in tilt per un giorno intero
> antenne dritte e molta molta attenzione
> ma molta



Un'abbraccio grandissimo!


----------



## JON (29 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> qualche crepa nella diga delle emozioni del grande si comincia a vedere
> spero che sia solo un episodio ma non ci conto più di tanto
> questa cosa mi ha mandato in tilt per un giorno intero
> antenne dritte e molta molta attenzione
> ma molta


Cosi, su due piedi, mi viene da suggerirti di lasciarlo sfogare il bimbo. Non sminuire la portata dei suoi sentimenti, non rischiare che li reprima.

So che certe cose non c'è bisogno di dirtele, considerale piuttosto come uno scrupolo personale.


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cosi, su due piedi, mi viene da suggerirti di lasciarlo sfogare il bimbo. *Non sminuire la portata dei suoi sentimenti, non rischiare che li reprima.*
> 
> So che certe cose non c'è bisogno di dirtele, considerale piuttosto come uno scrupolo personale.


lui reprime di suo i suoi sentimenti
io sto cercando di guadagnare la sua fiducia e di farlo esprimere anche a parole
è una cosa che sto facendo in prospettiva perchè a 7 anni non posso pretendere che sappia cosa prova fino in fondo
comunque mi è bastato un weekend a pensare alle sue preoccupazioni e mi sono spuntati un sacco di capelli bianchi


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> lui reprime di suo i suoi sentimenti
> io sto cercando di guadagnare la sua fiducia e di farlo esprimere anche a parole
> è una cosa che sto facendo in prospettiva perchè a 7 anni non posso pretendere che sappia cosa prova fino in fondo
> comunque mi è bastato un weekend a pensare alle sue preoccupazioni e mi sono spuntati un sacco di capelli bianchi


Dura eh?
Capisci perchè gli irresponsabili vivono meglio?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> lui reprime di suo i suoi sentimenti
> io sto cercando di guadagnare la sua fiducia e di farlo esprimere anche a parole
> è una cosa che sto facendo in prospettiva perchè a 7 anni non posso pretendere che sappia cosa prova fino in fondo
> comunque mi è bastato un weekend a pensare alle sue preoccupazioni e mi sono spuntati un sacco di capelli bianchi


Sono certa che la sua fiducia ce l'hai.
Digli di parlarti di ciò che prova.
Ho un amico che sta vivendo lo stesso momento, il figlio tace delle cose per proteggere il padre. Ne hanno parlato e devo dire che vanno molto meglio
Ne stanno uscendo entrambi alla grandissima
Rinnovo l'imbocca al lupo:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> lui reprime di suo i suoi sentimenti
> io sto cercando di guadagnare la sua fiducia e di farlo esprimere anche a parole
> è una cosa che sto facendo in prospettiva perchè a 7 anni non posso pretendere che sappia cosa prova fino in fondo
> comunque mi è bastato un weekend a pensare alle sue preoccupazioni e mi sono spuntati un sacco di capelli bianchi


Il silenzio è terribile. Fatica certamente ad esprimersi a parole, direttamente. Prova a farlo disegnare o ad osservare i suoi giochi.


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il silenzio è terribile. Fatica certamente ad esprimersi a parole, direttamente. Prova a farlo disegnare o ad osservare i suoi giochi.


il disagio lo esprime benissimo: fa capricci sul nulla che lo fanno trasparire
il punto è che mi ha detto è che vorrebbe stare solo con me
e questo non si può fare anche nei confronti di sua sorella
non voglio fare "legittimi e bastardi"
da un lato vorrei trovare dei momenti da passare solo con lui
dall'altra questo gli darebbe la (falsa) percezione che ha ragione e che può stare solo con me
e non voglio che succeda: ha due genitori
tra un mese rivediamo la mediatrice per fare il punto
e ci faremo consigliare
nel frattempo osserviamo


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> il disagio lo esprime benissimo: fa capricci sul nulla che lo fanno trasparire
> il punto è che mi ha detto è che vorrebbe stare solo con me
> e questo non si può fare anche nei confronti di sua sorella
> non voglio fare "legittimi e bastardi"
> ...


Purtroppo il suo desiderio ha senso sai? Lui aveva in casa te come figura maschile adesso in casa ha sua madre che di maschile non ha nulla, fa te!!! Secondo me dovete parlarne con il mediatore, ma posso chiederti come è gestito l'affido allo stato attuale? 50% - 50%?


----------



## fightclub (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo il suo desiderio ha senso sai? Lui aveva in casa te come figura maschile adesso in casa ha sua madre che di maschile non ha nulla, fa te!!! Secondo me dovete parlarne con il mediatore, ma posso chiederti come è gestito l'affido allo stato attuale? 50% - 50%?



su due settimane siamo messi così

tutte le mattine colazione insieme anche se sono dalla mamma e li porto a scuola
settimana 1
martedì dopo scuola fino a mercoledì mattina quando li accompagno a scuola
da venerdì dopo scuola fino a lunedì mattina quando li accompagno a scuola 
settimana 2
martedì dopo scuola fino a merocledì mattina quando li accompagno a scuola
giovedì dopo scuola fino a venerdì mattina quando li accompagno a scuola

questa del giovedì l'abbiamo aggiunta subito dopo la prima settimana perchè da martedì a martedì era troppo lunga
aggiungi che se abbiamo un pranzo/cena coi parenti ci andiamo tutti e 4


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> il disagio lo esprime benissimo: fa capricci sul nulla che lo fanno trasparire
> il punto è che mi ha detto è che vorrebbe stare solo con me
> e questo non si può fare anche nei confronti di sua sorella
> non voglio fare "legittimi e bastardi"
> ...


Io credo che sia tutto naturalissimo. Sta cercando di lottare, a suo modo, contro una situazione che non gli piace. Vuole essere anche rassicurato che tu voglia stare con lui dato che tu sei andato via. Continua a stare attento e a farti consigliare, ma secondo me ci vuole solo tempo.


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> su due settimane siamo messi così
> 
> tutte le mattine colazione insieme anche se sono dalla mamma e li porto a scuola
> settimana 1
> ...


Allora, direi che è equo, ma incasinato un poco! Mi metto nei panni dei tuoi figli e decisamente se può essere equo per un adulto, per un bambino è solo caos.
Forse dovete inziare a ragionare come dei bambini per capire cosa è veramente equo per loro.


----------



## fightclub (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, direi che è equo, ma incasinato un poco! Mi metto nei panni dei tuoi figli e decisamente se può essere equo per un adulto, per un bambino è solo caos.
> Forse dovete inziare a ragionare come dei bambini per capire cosa è veramente equo per loro.


ricalca quasi fedelmente quello che è sempre stato
abbiamo sempre avuto una vita complicata e molto a incastro
c'è in più la variabile cambio di letto che so che non è semplice ma adesso come adesso è il massimo che riusciamo a fare
altrimenti sarebbero con uno o con l'altro solo di facciata perchè starebbero molto di più coi nonni


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> ricalca quasi fedelmente quello che è sempre stato
> abbiamo sempre avuto una vita complicata e molto a incastro
> c'è in più la variabile cambio di letto che so che non è semplice ma adesso come adesso è il massimo che riusciamo a fare
> altrimenti sarebbero con uno o con l'altro solo di facciata perchè starebbero molto di più coi nonni


Può essere lo stato delle cose, ma adesso entrambi avete complicato la situazione (mi spiace ma una separazione è una evidente complicazione) e siete tu e tua moglie che dovete perderci al massimo, i vostri figli devono stare bene.
Di certo siete ottimi genitori che si preoccupano dei vostri figli, ma forse non siete ben consci a che cazzo di vita siete andati incontro, motivo per cui la separazione è sempre da scongiurare come un male assoluto e da fare solo quando ci sono più danni che altro ed in questo io non parlo di amore o altre cose.
Come mi è successo in passato e parlando di me quando chiedevo aiuto ad alcune persone, la frase più famosa che dissi era "non conteggiate, vi prego, ma sentite!", quindi l'unica cosa che posso suggerire a te e a tua moglie di sentire come sentono i bambini.

Attenzione poi a consigli di adulti, perchè consigli di persone che credono di sapere cosa sia il meglio dei bambini, non  essendo dei bambini è fuorviante.


----------



## fightclub (8 Marzo 2013)

ultima puntata
oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
altri complimenti per come stiamo gestendo i figli, per l'attenzione che abbiamo verso di loro e blablabla
mi ha detto che nessuno delle coppie che ha seguito ha invitato a cena coi bimbi i suoceri nella nuova casa.....

abbiamo però parlato molto di noi due e delle nostre difficoltà
la mia ex sente molto il carico delle responsabilità: eh certo prima aveva un patacca che faceva tutto adesso tocca a lei sbrigarsela

io l'unica vera difficoltà che ho avuto in questi quattro mesi è stata questa

nel weekend sono venuti a trovarmi i miei
dormono da me tutto bene si godono i nipoti vedono che casa non è un tugurio 
sabato siamo andati tutti insieme a cena (io, la mia ex i bimbi i miei e i suoceri)
e a me ha preso proprio male
mi ha riportato indietro a come eravamo un anno fa
a fare le belle facce sorridenti quando non c'era un cazzo da ridere
vissuto le stesse sensazioni 
che però non hanno rovinato la serata a nessuno visto che non se n'è accorto nessuno!

per il resto i bimbi sono ormai entrati nel giro della routine dei vari spostamenti e sono abbastanza assestati anche perchè noi due ci conosciamo bene e e abbiamo ormai un progetto educativo comune, meglio tardi che mai, e quindi non hanno dubbi

via vi lascio ai vostri utOnti tonti
e vedo cosa propone il panorama che sui 35/40 è davvero desolante per uno che non cerca solo avventure
perle rare che però davanti a un padre single non vedono un futuro
MAH!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> ultima puntata
> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> altri complimenti per come stiamo gestendo i figli, per l'attenzione che abbiamo verso di loro e blablabla
> mi ha detto che nessuno delle coppie che ha seguito ha invitato a cena coi bimbi i suoceri nella nuova casa.....
> ...


E' sempre un piacere leggerti. BRavi davvero entrambi, tu soprattutto
Sul grassetto è una cosa che sento dire spesso da amici separati. Mi spiace


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> ultima puntata
> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> altri complimenti per come stiamo gestendo i figli, per l'attenzione che abbiamo verso di loro e blablabla
> mi ha detto che nessuno delle coppie che ha seguito ha invitato a cena coi bimbi i suoceri nella nuova casa.....
> ...



peccato che sono troppo tardona se no...

:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

:up:





Tebe ha detto:


> peccato che sono troppo tardona se no...
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> ultima puntata
> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> altri complimenti per come stiamo gestendo i figli, per l'attenzione che abbiamo verso di loro e blablabla
> mi ha detto che nessuno delle coppie che ha seguito ha invitato a cena coi bimbi i suoceri nella nuova casa.....
> ...


Ma già stai pensando a risistemarti? Gesù mio misericordia, ma tromba e quello che viene viene. Mamma mamma.


----------



## fightclub (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma già stai pensando a risistemarti? Gesù mio misericordia, ma tromba e quello che viene viene. Mamma mamma.


a me prendono dalla testa che ci devo fare?
comunque adesso devo pensare ai pestiferi e ne avrò per un po'


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> *a me prendono dalla testa che ci devo fare?
> *comunque adesso devo pensare ai pestiferi e ne avrò per un po'


Pure a me, ma mica ci voglio arrivare abbracciato alla tomba.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure a me, ma mica ci voglio arrivare *abbracciato alla tomba.*



...mi sto eccitando....


----------



## fightclub (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure a me, ma mica ci voglio arrivare abbracciato alla tomba.


e fammi fare i miei errori 
come dice un mio amico.... "bello scannatoio! metti la TV in camera ed è pronto"  :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2013)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



fightclub ha detto:


> a me prendono dalla testa che ci devo fare?
> comunque adesso devo pensare ai pestiferi e ne avrò per un po'


Io sto sotto la soglia richiesta


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2013)

*R: Incasinato come tanti ma a modo mio*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma già stai pensando a risistemarti? Gesù mio misericordia, ma tromba e quello che viene viene. Mamma mamma.


Però su questo devo dare ragione a joey


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2013)

Ciao fight, sempre bello leggerti! 

Come in altri casi, quando sento la tua storia, la storia della tua separazione, penso sempre "oh, se io mi fossi separata con lui!" 

Pensavo di propormi come possibile nuova compagna, ma sono troppo incasinata, e semplici avventure non le vuoi, pazienza :smile:

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> ultima puntata
> oggi ultimo incontro con la mediatrice
> altri complimenti per come stiamo gestendo i figli, per l'attenzione che abbiamo verso di loro e blablabla
> mi ha detto che nessuno delle coppie che ha seguito ha invitato a cena coi bimbi i suoceri nella nuova casa.....
> ...



Complimenti!!!

Una domanda se me lo permetti.

Il forum in qualche maniera ti è stato d'aiuto nell'affrontare il tutto, e soprattutto in determinate situazioni, qualcosa o qualche frase letta qua ti è stata d'aiuto?


----------



## fightclub (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Complimenti!!!
> 
> Una domanda se me lo permetti.
> 
> Il forum in qualche maniera ti è stato d'aiuto nell'affrontare il tutto, e soprattutto in determinate situazioni, qualcosa o qualche frase letta qua ti è stata d'aiuto?


è una bella valvola di sfogo
su cui scrivere quello che provavo in quei momenti
per me specialmente che faccio fatica ad aprirmi
anche con gli amici mi rendo conto di essere molto riservato

il commento che mi ricordo di più? exstermy che mi fa 
"e tu te la baciavi subito dopo che lei aveva succhiato il cazzo di quell'altro? ahahahahahahah"

beh illuminante :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2013)

Illuso se credi che nessuno si sia accorto. I bambini di certo. I suoceri forse. Voi in prima persona.

Ma forse la scenata è servita per rendere comunque l'incontro possibile, senza troppi rancori, e rivalutarsi tanto in tanto non fa male a nessuno.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> è una bella valvola di sfogo
> su cui scrivere quello che provavo in quei momenti
> per me specialmente che faccio fatica ad aprirmi
> anche con gli amici mi rendo conto di essere molto riservato
> ...





La domanda che ti ho fatto ha un senso per me, è riferita tanto al forum di per se, che al mio passato di chattaiolo, entrambi al momento mi fanno asserire che, mi sono stati di aiuto anche nell'esternarmi al di fuori di essi.


----------

